#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-07
<exalt> Zo.
<OerHeks> goed.
<rob__> ik probeer 2 disks die in een nas als raid1 waren geconfigureerd te lezen via ubuntu. het enige wat ik krijg is een array met de melding dat de raid array niet kan starten: Not enough components available to start the RAID Array.  schijven komen uit een iomega ix2-200
<rob__> iemand een suggestie ?
<PH-MJS> rob__: Zijn de 2 schijven allebei aanwezig in het systeem?
<PH-MJS> rob__: Kun je hier wat mee?
<PH-MJS> rob__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21987/not-enough-components-to-start-the-raid-array
<rob__> ja, ik heb allebei de schijven (ieder 2TB) in een xp machine zitten via satam naast een 2TB usd disk en  ubuntu opgestart via dvd
<rob__> ik bedoel natuurlijk dat het sataschijven zijn naast de bestaande systeemschijf en een usb externe schijf van 2TB om de data van de raid op te copieren
<Alex--> Hoi
<PH-MJS> rob__: Heb je al het programma geprobeerd die op de pagina staat waarvan ik je het linkje gegeven hebt? Overigens niet daarna je systeem rebooten omdat je dan het programma weer kwijt bent.
<Alex--> Ik wil mijn pc gebruiken als een soort modem voor me PDA.
<PH-MJS> Hey
<Alex--> Dat ik via bluetooth met mijn PDA kan internetten via mijn pc.
<MonkeyDust> zoiets? http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/hoe-mio-168-(handheld-pda)-verbinden-met-ubuntu-9-04/
<Alex--> MonkeyDust: Daar willen ze synchroniseren, maar ik wil het internet van mijn pc gebruiken op mijn PDA
<Alex--> Ik heb al wat artikeltjes gevonden, maar daar staat alleen maar hoe je hem moet verbinden met een mobieltje om het internet daar van te gebruiken.
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices
<Alex--> MonkeyDust: zegt niks over internet op dat ding via de pc..
<MonkeyDust> en je weet zeker dat het mogelijk is?
<Alex--> MonkeyDust: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile#Wireless%20Modem
<Alex--> 2. Now connect the USB cable to the computer.
<Alex--> Ik wil het via bluetooth doen
<Alex--> Heb namelijk geen kabeltje
<Alex--> "I have successfully used my XDA Exec as a wireless modem with my Laptop. This is how I got it to work(roughly) : "
<Alex--> In elk artikel gaat het over de PDA gebruiken voor internet op pc.
<Alex--> Maar ik wil me pc gebruiken voor internet op de PDA
<MonkeyDust> probeer eens met wammu
<Alex--> Dat is om je telefoonboek uit te lezen e.d.. en te synchroniseren.
<Alex--> Maar ik heb geen telefoonboek op me PDA
<MonkeyDust> en kannel?
<MonkeyDust> Kannel is a gateway for connecting WAP (Wireless Application Protocol)
<MonkeyDust> phones to the Internet. It also works as an SMS/SMPP gateway, for providing
<MonkeyDust> SMS based services for GSM phones.
<Alex--> Iemand?
<Alex--> Ik probeer de iso aan te passen van ubuntu 11.04, maar als ik dat doe zegt de guide dat ik deze opdracht meot uitvoeren: sudo unsquashfs filesystem.squashfs
<Alex--> maar dan zegt hij: sudo: unsquashfs: command not found
<JanC> doe eens 'unsquashfs' zonder sudo en zonder parameters ?
<JanC> normaal moet die dan vertellen in welk pakket dat commando zit
<Alex-->  
<Alex--> Het programma 'unsquashfs' is momenteel niet geïnstalleerd.  U kunt het installeren door het volgende te typen: sudo apt-get install squashfs-tools
<Alex--> ah dat was het probleem
<Alex--> niet geinstalleerd
<Alex--> bedankt
<JanC> "command not found" betekent meestal dat het niet geïnstalleerd is
<JanC> of dat je een tikfout gemaakt hebt of zo, maar ik gok dat je dat wel zelf gezien zou hebben dan
<Alex--> ah
<Alex--> :P
<Alex--> Is het ook mogelijk om een live cd dual boot te hebben?
<Alex--> ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~/livecd$ sudo chroot squashfs-root/ groups: cannot find name for group ID 1001
<Alex--> Ik heb geen idee wat dat betekent
<Alex--> Ik voer in: ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~/livecd$ sudo chroot squashfs-root/
<Alex--> En ik krijg: groups: cannot find name for group ID 1001
<exalt> Zo. klaar lekker naar huis
<JanC> is jouw UID/GID 1001 ?
<Alex--> Geen idee
<Alex--> Hierna pakken we het filesysteem uit: sudo unsquashfs filesystem.squashfs
<Alex--> Openen we de omgeving: sudo chroot squashfs-root/
<Alex--> daar loop ik dus op vast op die stap
<Alex--> zonder #, maar met $ krijg ik dit: chroot: kan 'squashfs-root/' niet als basismap instellen: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<JanC> Alex--: je moet uiteraard in de juiste map zitten
<Alex--> welke map moet ik zijn?
<JanC> en met "grep 1001 /etc/group" kan je vinden wat GID 1001 is
<Alex--> ik volg deze tutorial: http://www.xbmcfreak.nl/wikixbmc/linux/ubuntu-live-cd-bouwen/
<JanC> Alex--: hoe moet ik dat weten, jij hebt dat filesystem ergens uitgepakt
<Alex--> sudo unsquashfs filesystem.squashfs
<Alex--> waar kan ik zien waar ik het uitgepakt heb?
<Alex--> toen ik in               ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~/livecd$     was voerde ik de opdracht uit
<JanC> in de map waar je stond toen je unsquashfs gebruikte, gok ik
<Alex--> hamachi:x:1001:root,ubuntu
<Alex--> zegt grep 1001
<Alex--> welke map is ~/livecd$ ?
<JanC> "~" is je persoonlijke map, en daarin dus de map "livecd"
<JanC> en ik snap niet goed wat die GID voor Hamachi (VPN software?) daar doet...
<Alex--> waarom niet?
<Alex--> snap je niet waarom ik het heb of waarom het daar tussen staat?
<JanC> lijkt me dat die < 1000 zou moeten zijn...
<Alex--> ik kom als root niet in de map /home/ubuntu/
<Alex--> die bestaat niet met een # opdracht
<JanC> eh
<Alex--> eh?
<Alex--> root is toch hoogste ?
<JanC> zit je nu in de chroot of niet?
<JanC> waarschijnlijk wel
<JanC> en dan kan je die melding waarschijnlijk gewoon negeren...
<JanC> alhoewel, dan zou die grep niet werken (tenzij je die in een andere terminal deed)
<Alex--> ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~/livecd$ sudo chroot squashfs-root/ groups: cannot find name for group ID 1001
<Alex--> maar nu zit ik met een # ervoor
<Alex--> en kom ik niet meer in /home/ubuntu/livecd/ ....
<Samuel_> dank
<Samuel_> heb dezelfde vraag in windows gesteld
<MrChrisDruif> Welke vraag Samuel_?
<JanC> Alex--: chroot heeft van je "~/livecd" "/" gemaakt
<JanC> misschien moet je eens de handleiding van chroot en zo lezen voor je zo'n dingen probeert te doen...
<Alex--> JanC: gee ntijd voor
<Alex--> ik wil even een paar applicaties toevoegen aan 11.04 iso
<Alex--> waarom wordt dit niet makkelijker gemaakt?
<Alex--> met een gui oid?
<JanC> er zijn GUI's & scripts voor...
<JanC> maar die kunnen natuurlijk niet alles wat je manueel kan...
<JanC> en daar een GUI voor maken kost ook tijd  :P
<MonkeyDust> komisch, in synaptic: "You would normally not want to install this package."
<OerHeks> oem-config-remaster Remaster a CD with additional oem-config functionality
<Alex--> Hoe maak ik een dual boot?
<Alex--> OerHeks: thx
<Alex--> 2 live usb iso's op 1 stick?
<JanC> OerHeks: nee, dat is iets anders
<JanC> OerHeks: wel, het is een voorbeeld van een script dat een specifieke aanpassing doet
<OerHeks> ja, remaster de iso en eventueel OEM setup
<Alex--> ubuntu-restricted-extra's ?
<OerHeks> handig voor wireless drivers e.d.
<Alex--> wat is de apt-get naam voor restricted extra's?
<JanC> het is wel specifiek voro OEM's bedoeld (à la Dell)
<OerHeks> Alex--, die zie je in synaptic
<Alex--> OerHeks: thanks
<Alex--> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: uck dient om en live cd aan te passen
<Alex--> uck?
<Alex--> dat maakt het flink makkelijker
<Alex--> dan wat ik nu aan het doen ben xd
<OerHeks> je moet wel restricted extra packages op je pc hebben, om ze toe te voegen.
<Alex--> wat moet ik met wat ik nu gedaan heb?
<Alex--> heb ik ook?
<Alex--> Please choose desktop environment
<Alex--> KDE, Gnome, Other
<Alex--> ik neem aan dat Other unity is/
<Alex--> ?
<Samuel_> ##windows
<JanC> als je niet wil leren wat een chroot is, hoe een live-CD werkt, etc. is het nogal lastig om je te helpen...
<OerHeks> zou unity niet al in 11.04 zitten dan ?
<Alex--> jawel
<Alex--> maar ik moet hem custmizen
<Alex--> ik heb een map
<Alex--> hoe maak ik hier een iso van?
<JanC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Assembling%20the%20file%20system
<rob__> ik ben er mee aan de slag,   dank !
<Alex--> wat betekent 'deflated 0%' ?
<JanC> Alex--: "plat gaan 0%"  :p
<Alex--> lol
<Alex--> dat zegt mijn comprimeer programma
<Alex--> ehm, ik heb nu de synaptic van mijn iso
<Alex--> maar skype staat er niet in
<Alex--> hoe krijg ik die geinstalleerd?
<JanC> hoe installeer je die normaal?
<Alex--> staat ie er tussen :P
<Alex--> ohnee
<Alex--> dan ga ik naar skype.com
<Alex--> en download ik hem
<Alex--> maar hoe doe ik dat voor de synaptic van me live cd?
<Alex--> ik wil assaultcube, ubuntu restricted extras, skype en nog een programma
<Alex--> maar die staan niet in de lijst
<Alex--> hoe krijg ik ze er bij?
<JanC> Alex--: lees nu eerst eens de wiki-documentatie over CD's aanpassen, daar staan antwoorden op veel van je vragen...
<Alex--> waar staat die?
<Alex--> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization   ?
<JanC> o.a. ja
<JanC> het is een goed begin  ;)
<Alex--> ik zie daar niks staan over die bestanden toevoegen...
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: probeer eens eerst iets eenvoudigs dat wel uitgelegd staat
<MonkeyDust> daarna kun je proberen of het voor jouw programma's op dezelfde manier kan
<Alex--> zip warning: Permission denied zip warning: Permission denied zip warning: Permission denied zip warning: Permission denied zip warning: Permission denied
<gerard> goeden middag room  groet van uit utrecht
<OerHeks> hoi gerard , vanuit H'lem
<gerard> hi oerheks
<MonkeyDust> ik woon in A'pen
<Alex--> Ik heb me iso aangepast met uck, maar heb wat foutmeldingen als ik hem open met qemu, namelijk: Initializing gfx code...     graphics initialization failed            Error settings up gfxboot                 boot:
<MonkeyDust> pionierswerk, Alex-- trial and error, uitzoeken hoe het moet!!
<gerard> kunnen jullie mij hier verder helpen om er achter te komen hoe ik hier en op ubuntu kan werken
<Alex--> gerard: wat bedoel je?
<Alex--> op irc en op ubuntu?
<Alex--> MonkeyDust: ja, maar ik weet niet waarom het niet werkt.
<OerHeks> hoever ben je met de installatie gerard ? al de multimedia extra's geinstalleerd ?
<MonkeyDust> gerard: surf eens naar ubuntuclips.org voor leuke filmpjes voor beginners
<gerard> ik zit nu voor het eerst op ubuntu heb ik geinstalleerd ik weet hoe ik mijn email ophaal maar verders weet ik niet goed hoe het verders werk ik ben gewend op windows tw werken maar daar ben ik niet zo kapot van vandaar deze
<OerHeks> goede start is http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<OerHeks> flash java codecs tools lettertypeś
<gerard> dankje oerheks
<OerHeks> verder tja, er zijn veel mogenlijkheden, dit is misschien een handige list met windows-linux software http://www.linuxalt.com/
<JanC> Alex--: wij weten het ook niet, dus probeer eerst zelf te zoeken a.u.b.
<Alex--> JanC: waar?
<Alex--> ondersteunt UCK geen 11.04?
<JanC> Alex--: we zitten hier niet om in jouw plaats te googlen...
<Alex--> JanC: nee dat klopt
<Alex--> op welke term meot ik zoeken dan?
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: zoekt en gij zult vinden
<Alex--> op welke term?
<MonkeyDust> help uzelf en u zal geholpen worden
<MonkeyDust> zelf uitzoeken welke term, Alex-- ! pionierswerk!
<JanC> Alex--: je hebt een foutmelding, dat is al iets
<Alex--> JanC: is al opgelost
<Alex--> alle toetsjes indrukken
<Alex--> tot je bij de Esc komt=
<Alex--> en dan boot hij
<Alex--> Ohnee
<JanC> dat is geen oplossing  :P
<Alex--> Esc > help > enter
<Alex--> en dan boot hij
<MonkeyDust> en zonder onze hulp, Alex-- , je bent goed bezig, hoe meer je knoeit, hoe minder je moet knoeien
<Alex--> lol
<Alex--> nou nog 1 miniscuul probleempje
<Alex--> skype, ubuntu restricted extra's e.d. toevoegen aan de synaptic van me iso
<MonkeyDust> uitzoeken, Alex-- , niemand hier weet het of heeft het gedaan, ga anders eens kijken op de engelstalige #ubuntu
<Alex--> ja, maar hoe los je het op als iets niet in de synaptic zit/
<Alex--> ?
<MonkeyDust> surfen en zoeken Alex--
<JanC> misschien moet je eerst eens leren wat synaptic is...
<Alex--> een pakket manager
<Alex--> oei, ik spel het nog fout ook op google
<MonkeyDust> skype staat niet in synaptic, omdat het van een "derde" firma is
<Alex--> en hoe krijg ik hem er wel in?
<MonkeyDust> lol
<JanC> de Canonical partner repository komt er pas na de release...
<Alex--> en hoe krijg ik user studies standaard uit?
<Alex--> in firefox 4.0 beta 10 ?
<Alex--> JanC: dus ik kan skype neit toevoegen/
<Alex--> ?
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: wat weet je wél, bouw daarop voort, zo evolueert je kennis
<OerHeks> ik zou gewoon op de live usb een install script maken, repo's toevoegen tijdens installeren. niet in een live cd prutsen
<MonkeyDust> begin bij het begin, eerst eenvoudig, dan geavanceerd
<JanC> nee, hij moet eerst leren hoe hij al die dingen in een normale installatie doet
<JanC> het werkt immers (bijna) hetzelfde om de live-CD aan te passen...
<Alex--> JanC: naar skype.com gaan en downloaden
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: leer eerst de basis en stel je vragen daarna pas
<Alex--> maar bij die live iso heb ik alleen de UCK Synaptic
<OerHeks> de grap is, met 11.04 beta zul je de eerste zijn, die aan het remasteren is, denk ik.
<OerHeks> je bent ook afhankelijk van skype, heeft die al een natty versie >?
<JanC> er is nog geen 11.04 beta  :P
<OerHeks> oke, alfa
<MonkeyDust> ik test de alfa nu met testdrive
<MonkeyDust> hoe heet die "skype" voor ubuntu ook weer?
<Alex--> skype
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: weet jij dat niet? ;-)
<Alex--> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32
<Alex--> MonkeyDust: nee ik druk altijd gewoon op de download knop
<Alex--> op 10.10 draait skype prima
<OerHeks> geweldig, losse pakketten
<Alex--> dus waarom op 11.04 niet?
<MonkeyDust> omdat 11.04 nog niet bestaat
<Alex--> brb
<MonkeyDust> het is ekiga
<Alex--> ekiga is niet prettig
<Alex--> hoe verander ik met UCK de firefox settings?
<Alex--> zoals thema
<Alex--> bookmarks
<Alex--> etc
<MonkeyDust> met ctrl-alt-backspace
<joeri> hallo
<joeri> ik heb een vraag....
<Ronnie> vertel
<joeri> ik heb een usb boot gemaakt maar de usb blijft hangen tijdens het opstarten
<joeri> dan zie ik alleen syslinux 3.82 2009-06-09 ebios copyright (C) 1994-2009 H.Peter Anvin et al
<joeri> meer doet die niet....
<joeri> en als ik wubi opstart in windows geeft die een foutmelding aan het einde van de installatie
<joeri> weet je wat dat kan zijn?
<joeri> want kubuntu doet die dus ook niet
<OerHeks> heb je de iso gecontroleerd ?
<Ronnie> ik heb deze foutmelding wel ooit eerder op een PC gezien, maar ik weet al niet meer waarom
<Ronnie> welke versie probeer je te installeren?
<joeri> ja ik heb 3 iso's
<joeri> en heb ze alle 3 al geprobeerd
<joeri> ubuntu
<joeri> kubuntu
<joeri> en ubuntu netbook
<joeri> en die laatste doet het wel maar die loopt niet zo lekker vind ik
<trijntje_natty> joeri, heb je wel een werkende ubuntu nu op die laptop?
<joeri> ja
<joeri> de netbookversie
<trijntje_natty> joeri, dan kan je gewoon de editie die je wilt er naast installeren
<joeri> ja klopt maar als ik dat probeer lopen de andere edities gewoon vast
<joeri> want ik wil proberen welke het beste loopt op die laptop
<trijntje_natty> joeri, hoe bedoel je 'lopen gewoon vast'?
<joeri> die geven allebij dezelfde foutmelding, maar dit kan toch niet aan de laptop liggen?
<joeri> foutmelding sorry
<trijntje_natty> ik snap het even niet, een andere desktop omgeving installeren (dus ubuntu/kubuntu/netbook) zorgt er niet voor dat je bij het booten een error krijgt
<joeri> ik leg het even vanaf het begin uit , ik heb door middel van usb creator een usb image gemaakt, deze in mijn laptop gedaan en geboot maar dan krijg ik 1 regel en dan stopt het , nu heb ik dus via windows wubi gestart en de netbookversie geinstalleerd gekregen, maar ik wil de andere edities ook even proberen om te kijken welk het beste loopt/werkt voor mij
<joeri> maar die installatie van die andere edities die doen het niet daar krijg ik een foutmelding als die aan het einde is van het installeren.
<joeri> ik ga nog eens een usb image maken
<trijntje_natty> joeri, hoeft niet
<joeri> oke
<trijntje_natty> die omgevingen zijn gewoon programma's zoals alle andere
<OerHeks> is je laptop een netbook ?
<trijntje_natty> je kan dus gewoon vanuit de netbook editie de programma's en interface die bij ubuntu/kubuntu horen installeren
<joeri> ja
<trijntje_natty> je KAN ook kubuntu/ubuntu etc los installeren, maar dat is niet noodzakelijk
<joeri> oke dat wist ik niet
<trijntje_natty> geeft niet, dat is ook heel anders dan in windows/mac
<joeri> ja dat klopt,
<trijntje_natty> als je het volgende in een terminal typt installeert i zowel ubuntu als kubuntu, mits je genoeg schijfruimte hebt
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<trijntje_natty> en sudo apt-get install kubuntu-destkop
<joeri> is dat alles?
<trijntje_natty> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop
<trijntje_natty> ^dat laatste is in een keer
<trijntje_natty> joeri, jeps
<OerHeks> downloaden en installeren duurt niet lang, afhankelijk van uw verbinding :-)
<trijntje_natty> dan kan je bij het inloggen kiezen welke omgeving je wilt: op het account klikken, en dan onderin het scherm kiezen
<joeri> oke makkelijk, kan ik ook windows ervanaf halen
<joeri> dus een schone installatie doen om het zo te zeggen
<joeri> want hij boot dus niet, of is het dan gewoon een kwestie van windows eraf gooien?
<trijntje_natty> joeri, nou, als je wubi hebt geinstalleerd kan je niet zonder windows
<joeri> oke en anders zou die meteen moeten booten via usb?
<trijntje_natty> ja, via de usb booten, dan naast windows installeren etc
<joeri> ja want via usb booten doet die dus niet
<trijntje_natty> ik zou niet meteen in plaats van windows installeren. Als de installatie dan weer fout gaat heb je niks meer
<joeri> ja klopt maar uiteindelijk....
<trijntje_natty> ja, uiteindelijk wel, als ubuntu eerst maar goed werkt
<joeri> hoe verwijder ik ubuntu zonder aan windows te komen?
<joeri> zodat windows nog werkt
<trijntje_natty> als je het onder wubi hebt geinstalleerd staat het gewoon in configuratiecentrum -> software van windows
<joeri> echt ohw dat is cool dat wist ik niet
<joeri> dankje wel
<joeri> dat was het super!
<trijntje_natty> wat is dat toch met maverick op usb? ik lees op ubuntuforum ook allemaal problemen van mensen, maar bij mij werkte het prima
<OerHeks> ja hier ook trijntje
<trijntje_natty> dankzij ons goede ubuntu karma zeker
<OerHeks> of goeie spullen :-D
<OerHeks> nee, ik kan niet zeggen welke chipset of videochip het veroorzaakt
<trijntje_natty> hehe, nouja, ik moest wel wat dingen fixen aan mn netbook, dat weet je nooit echt van tevoren
<Alex--> wat is ctrl alt backspace?
<OerHeks> dat was ooit rap afsluiten, niet netjes. dit is overigens nu rechter alt + printscreen + K
<OerHeks> je kan dit weer terugzetten ergens, maar het is een te makkelijke combinatie
<trijntje_natty> Reboot Even If System Utterly Broken
 * trijntje_natty gaat rebooten en eten, laters
<OerHeks> reboot en refill
<OerHeks> ja het werkt :-D
<trijntje_natty> hehehe, alex geloofde het niet :D
<gerard> kan het zijn sla ik een ander die op windows zit en uitnodig voor een cam chat dat het dan niet werkt of stoort dat elkaar kan iemand mij daar een antwoord op geven aub
<OerHeks> het kan zijn dat msn maar 1 kant op werkt
<distort3d> msn was dat?
<gerard007> hi room
<gerard007> ik heb hier mijnmsn geinporteert  maar nu wil ik cammen met iemand die op windows 7 zit kan het zijn dat dat elkaar stoort wand ik nodig hem uit en hij kan mij dan niet zien kan iemand mij daar een antwoord opgeven aub
<OerHeks> ik gebruik msn niet, hooguit skype
<OerHeks> het kan zijn dat msn maar 1 kant op werkt gerard007
<OerHeks> komt omdat ze XP eruit gegooid hebben, die kan geen WLM2011 draaien
<gerard007> ok
<distort3d> skype is 2 way werkt goed,
<OerHeks> probeer Pidgin, Emesene
<OerHeks> de skype engine is closed source helaas, maar werkt prima idd
<gerard007> emesene is dat hier te downlouden dan oerheks
<OerHeks> ja zit in softwarecentrum
<gerard007> ok dank je en lukt het daar wel mee dan te kunnen cammen met mensen die op windows zitten oerheks
<OerHeks> mogenlijk 1 kant op, ja.
<gerard007> thanks
<OerHeks> ik hoop dat het gaat werken voor je, anders gewoon voor skype uitnodigen, kan je ook tegelijk tiepen trouwens
<distort3d> ja of kwekken :)
<OerHeks> hardop tiepen :-D
<distort3d> klein probleempje hiero, had the alternate install gedaan alleen me bootloader staat nou op de usb stick.
<OerHeks> dat is knap :-)
<distort3d> ja en als ik grub-install /dev/hdb doe dat cannot stat /dev/hdb
<OerHeks> punt 12.2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat grub op de 1e hdd moest staan ?
<OerHeks> hda ?
<distort3d> ja das me usb stick :o
<OerHeks> oke denk dat het wel zou moeten kunnen, punt 12, reinstall
<OerHeks> sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt
<OerHeks> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<OerHeks> en dan reboot
<gerard007> oerheks mooi progje maar het werkt ook niet net wat of jij al zij ken maar 1 kant op
<distort3d> http://pastebin.com/JU7EPNRz
<OerHeks> ik was er al bang voor gerard007
<gerard007> maar ja ik heb het in ieder geval geprobeert je kan ten sloten niet alles hebben he   lol
<OerHeks> ah distort3d je hdd is wel HDA
<gerard007> slotten
<gerard007> maar kan je hier ook met mensen cammen en chatten oerheks
<gerard007> chatten weet ik
<erkan^> pidgin, gerard007  ?
<OerHeks> het kost denk ik gewoon tijd, voor de open source versie erachter is hoe miscroosft dat heeft gedaan :-)
<distort3d> ja lleen het is lvm
<gerard007> erkan wat is pidgin
<OerHeks> oei, distort3d wel handig om te weten ja
<erkan^> ik dacht dat je had over de chatprogramma, gerard007
<OerHeks> pidgin is ook een IM waar je mee kan webcammen/msn
<erkan^> pidgin is ook chatprogramma
<erkan^> webcammen in pidgin werkt op het moment niet volgens me?
<gerard007> ik heb een chat progje maar cammen met iemand die windows heeft gaat niet erkan
<erkan^> welke chatprogramma, gerard007 ?
<gerard007> msn en esmene
<erkan^> ik had een empathy (ook chatprogramma) en die werkte goed met cammen , diegene heeft windows live messenger. later kwam windows live mesesnger een nieuwste versie "2011", dat werkte helemaal niet met cammen
<gerard007> ik moet eerlijk zijn hier is het vriendelijke als op windows hier help men mekaar als iemand iets niet weet hoe iets werk
<distort3d> vind de support van ms ook nie slecht.
<gerard007> dat dacht ik al die geen heeft inderdaad die nieuwe msn 2011
<OerHeks> idd erkan^ , sinds 1 november 2010 ( net voor de kerstverkoop) kwam ms doodleuk met een update
<OerHeks> xp kan geen wml2011 draaien, dus veel linux clonen werken maar 1 kant op
<OerHeks> of helemaal niet.
<erkan^> nee idd
<erkan^> microsoft wil dat klanten gaan winodws 7 aanschaffen,
<distort3d> ja en over een paar jaar weer een andere.
<gerard007> ik moet wel eerlijk wezen ubuntu werk wel beter als mijn windows 7  veel stabieler vind ik erkan
<distort3d> mja linux is ook blijven upgraden.
<gerard007> ik moet nog wel wennen aan linux ik weet daar nog niet veel van maar oefining baart kunst he haahahahah lol
<erkan^> ja, als je wil niet steeds halfjaar upgrade van ubuntu donwloaden en installeren, dan kan je ook met lts gebruiken. lts is prima
<OerHeks> er zijn veel wiki's met onderwerpen, installeer niet zomaar iets van een site, vaak is de versie ook aanwezig in software centrum
<gerard007> hoe bedoel je erkan ik begrijp je vraag niet zo goed maak mij eens wijs hier over   lol
<erkan^> idd OerHeks
<OerHeks> als je per se een nieuwere versie ergens van nodig hebt, zijn er op Launchpad PPA's, personal package archives, maar dat word niet altijd aangeraden deze 'kutting edge pakketten' te gebruiken.
<OerHeks> ze kunnen conflicteren met andere ppaś
<OerHeks> ik gebruik wel zo'n ppa, van Mozilla, zo heb ik een nieuwere Firefox
<distort3d> ik gebruik alleen de mainline kernel ppa en wine ppa
<OerHeks> wine, kan ook een goede reden zijn, idd
<OerHeks> wine is een tool, om windows games en progjes te draaien
<OerHeks> wine+winetricks
<gerard007> ik hoer hier termen die ik niet gegrijp hahahaahahha van gaal zou zeggen ben ik nu zo dom of zijn jullie nu zo slim hahahaahah geintje hoor zijn engelse termen die begrijp ik niet ben ook al een ouwe kerel he  hahaahahahah
<OerHeks> niet alles zal werken, veel wel.
<distort3d> ja en anders hebben we nog vmware workstation.
<gerard007> hoor
<JanC> virtualbox lijkt me handiger dan
<OerHeks> 4.02
<distort3d> vmware is ondersteuning beter
<JanC> distort3d: de ondersteuning voor vmware is in Ubuntu minder dan voor Virtualbox
<distort3d> Ok op zoeen manier, mja heb al vmware jaren en eigenlijk nooit problemen mee gehad.
<gerard007> wat is vnware room
<distort3d> virtual machine
<gerard007> en waar dient dat dan voor mischien een domme vraag van mij ik leer hier meer als uit een boekje
<distort3d> kan je een ander os draaien in linux
<JanC> distort3d: of gebruikt vmware ondertussen ook dkms o.i.d.?
<gerard007> os weer zo iets wat ik niet weet wat dat betekend stom he
<Gotiniens> gerard007, vmware is software die een virtuele computer simuleert
<JanC> OS = Operating System = besturingssysteem
<gerard007> dankje  janc
<distort3d> nope vmware heeft alleen headers nodig en build essential
<erkan^> je kan altijd vragen bijv wat betekent os ofzo , dat is niks mis ermee
<JanC> distort3d: ze gebruiken een eigengemaakt alternatief voor dkms dan?
<JanC> of moet je nog steeds manueel elke keer module rebuild doen?
<gerard007> ik ubuntu geinstalleert maar ben mij windows wel kwijt kan ik niet meer opstatrten ik weet echt niet hoe dat kan ik dacht dat ze er alle 2 op kommen te staan en dat ik een keuze kon maken met welk systeem ik kon draaien maar helaas ik zal wel wer wat verkeerds gedaan hebben hahahahahaah
<distort3d> Ik rebuild niks in ieder geval kan eerst vmware instaleren, dan een kernel update doen en het werkt nog steeds,
<gerard007> ik had op widows 3 partions  nu heb ik hiir mijn volle schijf weer 500 gb
<gerard007> 500gb
<JanC> klinkt alsof je de verkeerde optie gekozen hebt ergens (alles overnemen ipv naast elkaar)
<erkan^> waarom heb je niet ubuntu vanuit windows geïnstalleerd, gerard007 ? je had twee os op je pc gewild ?
<distort3d> ik was 100 GB kwijt toen ik ubuntu installeerde :| deed ook meteen apt-mirror, voor alle andewre pc's
<gerard007> dat denk ik er stond in windows installeren of zo iets daar zal het waarschijlijk verkeerd gegaan zijn
<distort3d> preinstalled partities waarschijnlijk
<distort3d> normaal windows 7 heeft er 2 system reserved en c:
<gerard007> ja daar heb je gelijk in ik heb het van een cd gedaan
<gerard007> maar als deze goed werkt en ik ben er een beetje bekend mee geeft het ook niet hoor kan in iedergeval internetten toch
<gerard007> en hbier ook gezellig chatten en vragen stellen als ik iets niet weet dat is mee ook wek waqt waard hoor   hahaahahah lol
<OerHeks> ja hoor, en het duurt niet lang of je gaat ook vragen beantwoorden :-)
<gerard007> nou ik ben al een ouwe aowere hoor gaat niet meer zo als een paar jaren geleden
<gerard007> ik hoor hier een hoop engelse termen en afkortingen daar begrijp ik helemaal niets van hoor oerheks haahahahaha lol
<distort3d> root@Netbook:~# sudo rm -r /etc/apt/sources.list :o)
<OerHeks> handig.
<OerHeks> geen last meer van updates.
<distort3d> root@Netbook:/etc/apt# wget http://192.168.0.102/Downloads/sources.list
<gerard007> oerheks de namen aan de rechtekant wat is daar de bedoeling van kan ik daar prive met iemand chatten of zo
<distort3d> die is sneller :P
<OerHeks> dat kan inderdaad, ik geloof dat je dat eerst moet vragen.
<gerard007> ok
<gerard007> is hier ook een progje als ik dat installeert waar  mee je ook kan cammen met erkaar hier op linux
<distort3d> Fetched 76.2MB in 7s (10.7MB/s)  :D
<gerard007> distor3 fetched is dat een progje voor hier dan
<distort3d> lol das wat er staat als je update, mja kan voor nederlands iets anders staan.
<gerard007> ok
<OerHeks> ik geloof niet dat er een webcam module is voor irc
<MrChrisDruif> Webcam voor IRC? =-O
<distort3d> op de meeste systemen bij mij staat bij mij alleen een command line install op.
<hansw> cammen met aalib kan hoor
<distort3d> Druif: zal wel leuke addons zijn
<distort3d> ken je teminste is zien met wie je wekerlijk zit te chatten.
<Gotiniens> ik denk niet dat je daar blij van word op IRC ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, zal wel grappig zijn...maar daarvoor kan je ook ustream o.i.d. gebruiken ;)
<gerard007> dat begrijp ik maar hansw maak mij eens wijs hoe dta werk hier en waar ik dat kan downlouden
<hansw> gerard007, ik ben bang dat als je de output het kanaal in gooit dat je snel weg bent
<gerard007> hoe bedoel je hansw
<hansw> maar je kan met video proggies wel aalib afspelen, met mplayer bijvoorbeeld
<hansw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207357
<Gotiniens> aalib is vet
<Gotiniens> zo eens op school een film gekeken over SSH :P
<hansw> :-)
<hansw> nerd
<MrChrisDruif> hansw: +1
<hansw> gerard007, als je Duits kunt lezen, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ASCII-Art
<hansw> Hasciicam stellt den Input von Webcams oder TV Karten als ASCII-Art da.
<hansw> http://ascii.dyne.org/
<distort3d> google translate :o
<OerHeks> ja, zo werden de eerste fotoś uitgeprint met daisywheel printers
<hansw> na, volg die laatste link maar, of heb je dan ook google translate nodig?
<hansw> hmm, die link zal ik eens naar mijn zoon sturen, die moet daar wel om lachen
<OerHeks> starwars over telnet
<distort3d> ik heb bij alles google translate nodig zelfs bij het nederlandse woordenboek ^^
<hansw> dat is niet distorted maar disturbing :-)
<distort3d> ik niet al woord snap
<distort3d> iemand beetje bekend met wicd-cli?
<hansw> dat heb ik niet
<hansw> maar volgens mij werkt ubuntu niet op de debian manier om netwerken te configgen
<distort3d> owk, welke wel dan voor command line
<hansw> geen idee, ik config dat nooit met de hand
<hansw> ifup?
<distort3d> heb nog geen wlan
<distort3d> alleen eth0
<hansw> There is the wicd-curses interface
<hansw> dus wellicht daar even op googlen
<hansw> of iwconfig
<hansw> die interface is er wel dus in ubuntu
<hansw> 10.10 iig
<erkan^> OerHeks, ?? ikw as vergeten
<erkan^> weet je het zeker dat vrouw was ?
<erkan^> dat i zit met wifi van ieamnd (buur)
<erkan^> ik weet het neit of iemand man / vrouw is
<erkan^> :/
<hansw> erkan^, het is niet te zien ?
<erkan^> nee
<erkan^> ikw eet het niet of dat is dief, hansw
<erkan^> een sprake van stelen bedoel ik :/
<hansw> als hij/zij een open wifi heeft en je maakt er gebruik van zonder dat hij/zij het weet lijkt me dat niet echt eerlijk
<erkan^> heb verkeerd op andere room getypt :(
<erkan^> nee, dan is ene sprake van stelen, hansw
<erkan^> dan denken ze dat ik een crimineel ben :(
<erkan^> maar ik heb internet nodig
<hansw> neem een abbo
<distort3d> open wifi is toch vragen kom hier ik heb internet voor iedereen,
<erkan^> ja heb een abbo sidns 1 feb. het ging helemaal niet goed met het internetaanslutiing. ga moren een monteur beleln :p
<erkan^> *mothrn
<hansw> distort3d, in .de denken ze daar anders over hoor
<erkan^> *morgen bedoel ik
<erkan^> arme buur dat ik heb hen misbruikt )-:
<distort3d> als je wifi wpa kraakt om zo gratis internet te krijgen ja das een ander verhaal
<hansw> erkan^, gewoon niets illegaals doen
<distort3d> ja zoals netwerk spoofen :o
<erkan^> ze hebben geen wachtwoord ingesteld, dan zag ik toevallig "zonder wachtwoord"  op wifi-lijst.. ik klikte maar wat
<erkan^> uiteindelijk kan ik een internet openen
<hansw> ik ken in Hoevelaken wel een kerk die altijd open staat, hun wifi dus
<distort3d> bij de mac ook gratis :)
<hansw> dat is bewust
<erkan^> ik kan iemand niet waarschuwen dat iemand vergeet " wachtwoord" , omdat ik het niet weet van wie is dat.. distort3d en hansw :/
<hansw> je moet tenslotte dat slechte eten compenseren
<hansw> erkan^, kan wel, stuur hem/haar een bericht over het netwerk
<erkan^> uh? hoe ?
<erkan^> wil je dat ik maak geen gebruikv an het internet als ik stuur een bericht naar iemand. :P
<hansw> net send
<distort3d> remote takeover :p
<hansw> net send {name | * | /domain[:name] | /users} message
<erkan^> wow
<hansw> dus zoiets als net send he_lekker_ding ......
<hansw> en dan maar hopen dat het geen body builder is
<erkan^> haha
<hansw>  /users : Sends the message to all users connected to the server.
<distort3d> ze ethernet vol proppen met packets komt ie er vanzelf wel achter dat er iemand ze moem gebruikt
<distort3d> modem*
<erkan^> kunnen jullie hier komen en een modem instellen. ???????? ik kan niet echt wachten.. " geintjuh"  :P  zucht"
<hansw> net send <gebruikers naam> "hier je boodschap" <-- je moet wel bij het domein kunnen denk ik, en hou het netjes uiteraard
<erkan^> ik heb het genoteerd totdat ik heb eigen internet en ik ga die aan iemand waarschuwen.. bedankt , hansw  :p
<distort3d> domein is nie zo moeilijk achter te komen staat in de modem, zal wel in te komen zijn met een standaard ww indien ze netwerk ook niet beveiligd is..
<hansw> erkan^, denk aan de ubuntu manier, help je medemens, dus ook met veilig maken
<hansw> distort3d, dat is dus wel echt inbreken volgens justitie
<distort3d> hoezo inbreken is toch forceren :o
<erkan^> ja adt doe ik ook
<erkan^> :s
<erkan^> al 2 weken ofzo heb ik geen eigen internet .. zucht
<hansw> als je moedwillig iemands modem in gaat maak je de aanname dat je wachtwoorden wil zien
<erkan^> oh nee
<erkan^> 1 week
<erkan^> moedwillig? wat betekent dat?
<distort3d> ach, ik hou het wel op me eigen internet heb ik ook geen problemen met justitie, heb 3 inkomen de lijne dus zonder internet mmm nee gebeurd nie :)
<hansw> erkan^, vergelijk het met zien dat een kassa niet op slot zit en dan doorlopen of hem openen en geld gaan tellen
<distort3d> hele kassa mee nemen :o
<OerHeks> moedwillig is niet per ongeluk :P
<erkan^> amai
<erkan^> denken jullie dat ik ben crimineel ofzo? :P
<hansw> erkan^, ik leg alleen uit wat ik er van denk, niet wat ik denk dat jij zou doen :-)
<distort3d> en als ik nou niet snap wat ik doe is het dan ook criminaliteit?
<OerHeks> nee hoor erkan^ , wel een boefje :-D
<hansw> distort3d, ja
<erkan^> nou
<erkan^> :P
<distort3d> erkan je mag wel op mijn netwerk kies maar een ssid :P
<hansw> distort3d, je laat een fiets toch ook staan als hij niet van jouw is?
<distort3d> ja fiets gaat niet snel genoeg :P
<erkan^> het is toch heel toevallig dat ik heb gelukt dat ik zag een wifi-lijst van buren.. een persoon vergat een wachtwoord instellen.. dan kon ik lekker voorlopig surfen totdat een hoofdtelefoonpunt wordt probleem opgelost, hansw :p
<erkan^> het is ook eerste keer voor me
<erkan^> ik ga morgen echt een monteur bellen
<hansw> erkan^, ik zeg ook niet dat je dat niet moet doen, maar doe geen dingen die je buurman/vrouw een probleem kunnen bezorgen, en begrijp ook goed dat het wellicht een bewuste actie is van iemand die zo jouw wachtwoorden kan sniffen :-)
 * hansw fluit
<erkan^> das onmogelijk, volgens me woon je in zuidpool, terwijli ik woon in noordpoool, dat kan geen verbonden worden distort3d :P
<erkan^> ja dat heb je gelijk in
<distort3d> heb 2x fiber in, 1x adsl, ken de hele buurt gratis internet geven, outdoor wifi 8 ssid's :P
<hansw> dus als je morgen een eigen verbinding hebt moet je eerst al je wachtwoorden aanpassen :-)
<erkan^> rijke man ben je zo
<erkan^> dat staat al wachtwoor dop de modem
<erkan^> *die wachwoord staat al op de modem
<JanC> hansw: lol, FOSDEM was ook weer leuk wat dat betreft idd.  :P
<hansw> erkan^, op jouw modem bedoel je? :-) en je logt nergens in om mail te lezen of een forum item te posten?
<hansw> JanC, ik ken wel wat mensen die daar waren ja :-)
<JanC> vol rogue hotspots etc.
<hansw> die gaan meestal ook naar berlijn
<hansw> hotels voorzien van smileys enzo
<hansw> owja, en ze vertrokken uit nederland naar fosdem en kregen bijna geld terug omdat ze met de trein gingen
<erkan^> fosdem ?
<distort3d> meeting
<distort3d> free en open source ofzo
<hansw> JanC, wij hadden ooit iemand op irc die net was begonnen met linux
<hansw> "jullie kunnen mij niet hacken"
<hansw> dus begonnen we gewoon wat zaken te vragen, wie ben je, hoe heet je hond, heb je broers en zussen
 * erkan^ loopt weg bij hackers
<erkan^> :p
<hansw> na 5 minuten ging zijn dvd laatje ineens open, hij vroeg zich af wat er was
<hansw> "ow, een bug, dan moet je even in en uitloggen"
<hansw> komt hij terug, "nu staat mijn menu in het russisch ofzo"
<hansw> heerlijke geintjes
<distort3d> ken jij met persoonlijke info iamnd ze pc in wel makkelijk dan :| zou je moeten schrijven in ethical magazine
<hansw> maar niets stukmaken en geen persoonlijke dingen bekijken
<hansw> distort3d, hoezo schrijven? ik ben van mening dat je niet andermans spullen verneukt, we hebben hem vervolgens aangeraden hoe hij zijn taal kon herstellen en hoe hij een veilig pwd kon kiezen
<hansw> daar hoef je niet over te schrijven
<distort3d> dus als ik je persoonlijke info geef ken je mijn pc in en me cd laatjes opengooien?
<OerHeks> eject && eject -t
<distort3d> staat nie stroom op :o
<OerHeks> in je vmware ?
<distort3d> mja je zou al me 8 discs kunnen umounten
<distort3d> nee op me cdrom :p
<erkan^> nu beter
<erkan^> heb net achtergrondkleur aangepast :p
<JanC> distort3d: ik gok dat hij de naam van z'n hond als wachtwoord had of zo
<OerHeks> er bestaat een plugin, dan veranderd je beeld van kleur, dat is beter voor je ogen
<distort3d> ah zo, dan nog de meeste mensen zitten achter een router dan moet je ook je forceren door de router heen.
<JanC> distort3d: een router op zich is geen probleem, NAT wel natuurlijk
<JanC> ik gok dat het ook lang geleden was toen de meesten geen router hadden...
<erkan^> echt waar, OerHeks  ?
<erkan^> mijn ogen zijn nu erg oud geworden: 72 jaar :P
<hansw> JanC, zijn zus
<distort3d> :) tja het zou wel heb geen idee, ken nog wel een tijd van dat de modem rechtstreeks op je pc zat.
<JanC> anyway, is meer iets voor -offtopic ook  ;)
<hansw> eigenlijk wel ja, alhoewel je er de beveiliging bij zou kunnen pakken en dan het ontopic kunt maken
<distort3d> tja niemand die wat vraagt, dus kan niet zo erg zijn om een discussie te maken.
<hansw> wie van jullie gaat er bijvoorbeeld telebankieren onder het normale user account? :-)
<hansw> en wie doet dat via wifi? :-)
<distort3d> daar gebruik ik root voor :o
<help> hello ?
<hansw> mijn vrouw kan bijvoorbeeld geen mail lezen als ze gaat bankieren
<erkan^> !nl
<erkan^> hoi help
<help> hallo ?XD
<Guest42305> euhm bij windows is het : ipconfig maar hoe zit et met ubuntu ?
<hansw> ifconfig
<Guest42305> dus ik wil weten welke de laatste cijfers zijn voor port forwaring > 192.168.1.xxx
<Guest42305> bedankt
<distort3d> ifconfig
<distort3d> ow :o
<distort3d> ik zit nie op te letten lol
<erkan^> heb ook geprobeerd
<erkan^> interesse
<erkan^> wat kan ik met ifconfig doen ? :S
<hansw> je netwerk instellen
<Guest42305> euhm ik krijg alleen 10.00xxxx
<erkan^> ik zag net een schema (via terminalvenster --> ifconfig
<hansw> als je geen grafische gui kent/hebt
<hansw> Guest42305, je moet je routering weten?
<hansw> netstat -r
<OerHeks>  de laatste cijfers zijn voor port forwarding is het nummer van de c waar je heen wilt forwarden
<OerHeks> c=pc
<erkan^> distort3d, ???
<erkan^> wat was het ?
<distort3d> wat ?
<erkan^> ik kreeg een bericht van je
<distort3d> ctcp version
<erkan^> * Er is een CTCP VERSION ontvangen van distort3d
<Guest42305> ik krijg alleen in de lijst 10.0.2.xxx > die van me router accepteert alleen 192.168.1.1xx ik heb al appache>mysql etc geinstaleert voor een 3de server maar de andere waren windows en die gingen makelijker :S
<erkan^> ga je in mijn laptop rondsnuffelen? :P
<distort3d> Received CTCP-VERSION reply from erkan^: xchat 2.8.6 Ubuntu.
<erkan^> heo doe je ?
<erkan^> :P
<help> klikte et peron geluk weg :P
<erkan^> uh?
<erkan^> zag je ook ?
<distort3d> ja duh :p
<JanC> distort3d: geen CTCP VERSION aub
<distort3d> owk :(
<OerHeks> 3e server, hoeveel servers heb je al geforward ? poort 80 kan maar naar 1 server natuurlijk.
<Guest54206>   de andere gaan naar 3045
<Guest54206> en 1 gaat naar
<Guest54206> 2222
<Guest54206> (http )
<Guest54206> mysql etc gaan ergens anders
<distort3d> je kan ook ctcp gebruiken om iedereen in het kanaal een pm te sturen :O
 * hansw ziet distort3d straks verdwijnen
<distort3d> :o ik doe niks :$
<JeroenzKlompz> mag ik wat vragen over firefox en cookies?
<Guest54206> tuurlijk
<Guest54206> mag je vragen :P
<JeroenzKlompz> mooi ;P
<hansw> wilde net aan guest vragen of hij met pre/post routing in iptables bezig is
<JeroenzKlompz> het viel me al op dat er veel meer cookies waren opgeslagen dan ik toestond. nu heb ik behalve dat ik de preferences > privacy accept cookies heb uitgeschakeld, ook alle toestemmingen verwijdert. nu doe ik 1 zoekopdracht op google en voila: http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-Cookies-pl0JfylZ.1297118595.png
<erkan^> wil je dollar hebben, distort3d ? :P
<JeroenzKlompz> dat maakt be dus een beetje nijdig. iets tegen te doen?
<distort3d> dollar?
<JeroenzKlompz> *be = me
<hansw> JeroenzKlompz, heb je het zo staan dat je alleen cookies van het domein zelf gaat accepteren?
<OerHeks> JeroenzKlompz, check even goed, de mapjes zijn leeg denk ik
<hansw> JeroenzKlompz, en als je toch bezig bent, gebruik je wel eens flash?
<OerHeks> joepie, flash cookies
<OerHeks> 100 0f 50 kb
<hansw> http://hanswolters.wordpress.com/2009/12/06/flash-cookies-weigeren-op-osx-tiger/
<hansw> de link laat ook zien hoe je dat op linux moet weigeren
<OerHeks> je kan in je firefox ook wat tweakjes doen, ik las deze vandaag > http://security.nl/artikel/36078/1/Firefox_about_config.html
<JeroenzKlompz> mapjes zijn niet leeg http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-Cookies-1-U4OTjJhe.1297119205.png.
<JeroenzKlompz> zal ns ff kijken hoe het met flash zit
<OerHeks> bleachit
<hansw> accepteer alleen op het domein zelf, bepaalde dingen werken dan niet meer maar dat is gewoon pech
<hansw> maar ik ben slapen, mzzl
<OerHeks> :-)
<erkan^> ik ben jouw weblog aan het lezen, hansw
<Guest54206> hansw is gaan slapen
<erkan^> oh ja
<erkan^> geeft niks (-:
<JeroenzKlompz> hmm, heb adobe flash settings een beetje aangepast, bleek ergens allow 3rd party cookies aan te staan, en OerHeks, van de link die je gaf houd ik het voorlopig alleen bij "network.cookie.cookieBehavior 1 - Third party cookies blokkeren"
<JeroenzKlompz> en ik denk dat dat laatste gewrkt heeft ;) yay
<JeroenzKlompz> intussen had ik al het een en ander aan handige addons, waaronder een paar die over dingen gaan waar ik me voorheen totaal niet bewust van was: http://tinyurl.com/KlompzFirefoxAddons
<JeroenzKlompz> maakt me browser wel wat langzamer, maar krijg er heel wat voor terug (tenzij jullie toevallig nog tweaks weten die de boel wat soepeler laten lopen ;))
<distort3d> heb alleen noscript.
<distort3d> denk nou dat ik alle desktops op me netbook heb staan
<OerHeks> oke, log uit  en verander je GDM, en hopla
<distort3d> ubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop fluxbox
<distort3d> en vind ze allemaal niks voor een netbook
<OerHeks> dan heb je nog ubuntustudio
<OerHeks> mint
<distort3d> tja ubuntu studio gebruikt ook gnome toch
<distort3d> denk dat fluxbox dan het beste is
<erkan^> waarom zijn alle destkos op jouw netbook, distort3d  ?
<distort3d> uitproberen
<erkan^> fluxbox? is dat ook desktoponderdeel van ubuntu ?
<distort3d> is los
<erkan^> effe zoeken
<distort3d> wel een massa keuze aan apps :o
<erkan^> is windows x manager ?
<erkan^> ik vidn ubuntu netbook edition 10.04 op netbook een beste desktop dan ubuntu 10.10
<erkan^> ubuntu-netbook 10.10 is echt onhandig
<distort3d> uhm tja, nee vind niet zo, dan ken ik beter meegoo erop zetten.
<erkan^> meegoo is erg leuk, maar dat heeft niet alels mogelijk en ook niet altijd handig
<erkan^> ik beschouw "ubuntu-netbook 10.04" meeste geschikt voor de netbook
<distort3d> cli is het beste geschikt :p
<erkan^> cli ?
<distort3d> command line install
<erkan^> nvg :/
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-08
<erkan^> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/CLI distort3d ?
<erkan^> oh ja, de opdrachtregel
<erkan^> weer geleerd
<marcel> hallo was ik weer is een keer
<marcel> was er een paar dagen geleden ook al
<marcel> zit met een probleempje
<marcel> nog steeds ben ik zoekende om met usenet te kunnen uploaden
<marcel> kan nu wel binnen halen doe ik met lottanzb
<marcel> wat tevens ook super werkt
<marcel> maar wil nu ook uploaden
<marcel> is er iets voor linux
<marcel> ubuntu
<marcel> is er iemand die hier kaas van heeft gegeten
<marcel> voor torrents is er wel van alles te krijgen
<Alex--> hoi
<Alex--> waar kan ik 11.04 ookalweer downloaden?
<Ronnie> Alex--: 11.04 is nog niet gereleased (dus nog niet stabiel), mocht je de testversie willen, die kun je hier downloaden: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-2/
<Alex--> Ronnie: bedankt
<Alex--> Hoe verander ik de firefox settings op een iso?
<MrChrisDruif> Tijdelijk of permanent?
<Alex--> permanent
<MrChrisDruif> Niet mogelijk denk ik...dan zou je moeten gaan remasteren lijkt me <_<"
<Alex--> ja, maar hoe verander ik het als ik remaster
<Alex--> want installeren van sofware lukt me al
<Alex--> maar nieuwe software installeren lukt me niet (die niet in synaptic staat op de remasterde iso)
<Alex--> en firefox settings veranderen heb ik geen idee hoe dat moet
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....ik zou het niet weten eigenlijk :-/
<OerHeks> Alex--, dit zal wel te maken hebben, omdat natty officieel nog in alfa is
<Alex--> alpha?
<Alex--> waarom?
<Alex--> wat is er nog niet af dan?
<OerHeks> firefox 4 is nog niet af.
<Alex--> nee?
<Alex--> ik gebruik hem wel op windows
<Alex--> werkt perfect
<Alex--> alle instellingen kan ik veranderen
<Alex--> maar ik heb geen idee hoe dit moet met remasteren
<OerHeks> instellingen op een iso veranderen, die actief worden in live modus, lijkt me erg listig
<Alex--> ik kan in de terminal
<Alex--> van de live iso
<Alex--> van de iso *
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien heb je hier iets aan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<MrChrisDruif> Alex--: ^
<Alex--> Ik gebruik al UCK
<Alex--> Maar ik heb geen idee welke terminal opdrachten ik moet doen
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ook niet..
<OerHeks> dit zou je in #ubuntu-mozillateam of #firefox moeten vragen, documentatie, zoals dit > https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Installing_extensions#Linux
<OerHeks> maar dan waar de files moeten staan in de installer
<Alex--> ok
<Alex--> ehm
<Alex--> ik boot mijn iso nu
<Alex--> Could not find kernel image: /boot/img/plpbt
<Alex--> waar bevindt mijn iso zich?
<OerHeks> dat weten wij niet :-D
<MrChrisDruif>  /media? :P
<Alex--> ik heb hem erop gezet met multisystem
<OerHeks> grappig, je gaaat 2 dingen tegelijk doen, natty remasteren en een dual boot ?
<Alex--> ja
<Alex--> natty geremasterd samen met puppy op een usb stick
<Alex--> dus ik dacht: dual boot
<OerHeks> nou, dan moet je echt weten wat je doet, succes
<MrChrisDruif> Het is hier ook geen mwanzo OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> ik zou project voor project aanpakken, anders kan je niet zeggen waar de fout kan zitten.
<Alex--> grub laad
<Alex--> dus ik denk bij multisystem
<Alex--> dat hij de iso's er niet goed inplakt
<Alex--> want ik krijg niet grub te zien, maar syslinux
<Alex--> hoe los ik dit op?
<JanC> OerHeks: aanpasingen die actief worden in live modus is juist erg makkelijk...  ;)
<OerHeks> hoe pas je dan de firefox settings aan, JanC ?
<JanC> gewoon aanpassen in de uitgepakte image en dan alles weer inpakken?  :P
<JanC> (is een beetje kort door de bocht, maar daar komt het wel op neer)
<OerHeks> ja dat snap ik, maar die staan niet in een /home
<JanC> ?
<OerHeks> de standaard settings
<JanC> je past gewoon de settings van user "ubuntu" aan?
<JanC> of als je het ook voor nieuwe gebruikers wil, dan zet je het in /etc/skel of een Firefox-specifieke plaats, of whatever
<JanC> echt moeilijk is het niet als je begrijpt hoe de live-cd werkt
<OerHeks> nou het maakt me wel nieuwschierig.
<JanC> je kan zelfs grafisch gebruikersinstellingen aanpassen in de chroot als je wil  ;)
<JanC> maar dan kan het eventueel wel nuttig zijn om achteraf e.e.a. op te kuisen
<Alex--> hoezo?
<JanC> alle instellingen, tijdelijke bestanden, etc. opkuisen
<Alex--> opkuisen?
<JanC> alle instellingen die niet bewaard moeten blijven
<JanC> Alex--: UCK kuist al een deel op voor je...
<JanC> en dat staat allemaal in de documentatie, weet je  ;)
<OerHeks> kuisen = schoonmaken
<MonkeyDust> poetsen, zeggen wij ook, ipv kuisen
<Alex--> ah
<Alex--> kan ik met syslinux een iso booten?
<MonkeyDust> met unetbootin kan dat
<MonkeyDust> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-boot-iso-with-grub2-easy-way.html
<JanC> "kuisen" is gewoon correct Nederlands hoor  ;)
<MonkeyDust> ik klap allieën mor plat aantwaarreps
<JanC> Alex--: syslinux (meer bepaald isolinux) is oorspronkelijk speciaal gemaakt voor CD's...
<Alex--> oh
<Alex--> maar kan ik er wel iso's mee booten?
<JanC> wat bedoel je precies met "een iso booten"?
<JanC> vanaf een iso booten of een iso-bestand booten?
<MonkeyDust> het kan, je moet eens de link aanklikken die ik hierboven gaf
<JanC> het simpelste is de iso uitpakken natuurlijk  ;)
<MonkeyDust> je kunt ook testdrive gebruiken om in ubuntu de laatste release van natty te testen
<MrChrisDruif> JanC: Kuisen wordt meer in België gebruikt <_<"
<OerHeks> oud nederlandsch, of onpopulair
<MonkeyDust> http://imagebin.org/136759
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Ik weet dat het goed Nederlands is, alleen wordt meer in Vlaanderen en zuiden van Nederland gebruikt :)
<MonkeyDust> hartstikke en een slag om de arm zijn dan weer nederlandse uitdrukkingen die wij niet gebruiken
<MrChrisDruif> Er zijn zoveel uitdrukkingen die in de vergetelheid geraken O:-)
<MonkeyDust> natty alfa 2 in vbox geeft enkel gnome weer, geen unity
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: het wordt vooral in België gebruikt, maar het omgekeerde is waar voor "poetsen"
<MrChrisDruif> Een slag om de arm houden? Je wilt niet weten hoe vaak ik dat gehoord heb :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar wat bedoel je met "poetsen"?
<JanC> "poetsen" als in "kuisen" wordt hier weinig gebruikt
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....kuisen == poetsen
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, snap het...
<OerHeks> ik zou zeggen, na het kuisen kunt ge poetsen.
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MonkeyDust> http://imagebin.org/136762
<MonkeyDust> kan iemand ssh doen naar 91.176.119.70 ?
<Alex--> JanC: een iso bestand booten
<Alex--> vanaf usb
<Alex--> kan dat?
<JanC> hint: de Ubuntu usb-creator & unetbootin pakken de ISO uit (maar niet het gecomprimeerde bestandssysteem)
<Alex--> JanC: dit duurt lang
<Alex--> ik wil gewoon me iso kunnen booten. is dit niet mogelijk?
<Alex--> dat ik gewoon de iso in een map plaats op me stick, en dan in de config files iets verander
<Alex--> Zoiets: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<Alex--> maar dit is voor windows..
<MrChrisDruif> Je wilt meerdere ISO's kunnen booten vanaf een pendrive?
<Alex--> ja
<Alex--> gewoon de iso's
<Alex--> zonder uitpakken want dat duurt me toch lang
<MrChrisDruif> Uitpakken? Weet niet precies wat je bedoelt, maar heb laatst iets op omg gezien....zal het zo opzoeken..
<Alex--> [18:19] <JanC> hint: de Ubuntu usb-creator & unetbootin pakken de ISO uit (maar niet het gecomprimeerde bestandssysteem)
<Alex--> Ik wil iets van dat ik een bootloader heb op me usb stick
<Alex--> En dat ik dan me iso in een map plak, en dat ie die map uitleest
<Alex--> Snap je?
<Alex--> Heb wel iets gevonden, maar ik weet niet of ik dit nou uit moet voeren in de terminal of een .sh file moet maken en die op me usb stick moet gooien... Link: http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<marcel> avond allemaal
<marcel> ik had een vraagje
<marcel> is er veel verschil met de nieuwe versie die er gaat komen
<marcel> 11.04
<marcel> gebruik nu zelf pas sinds kort deze OS
<marcel> is nog beetje puzzelen voor mij met proggies
<Alex--> proggies?
<Alex--> is niet zo veel verandert toch?
<marcel> ja apps
<marcel> software
<marcel> hoe men het ook wilt noemen
<marcel> had een probleem met oog op usenet
<marcel> voor torrents is er alles
<Alex--> [18:51] <Alex--> is niet zo veel verandert toch?
<Alex--> t.o.v. 10.04
<marcel> oke
<RawChid> Die 11.04 gebruikt standaard een andere grafische schil. Unity ipv het tot nu toe altijd gebruikte Gnome.
<RawChid> Je kunt tijdens aanmelden wel kiezen voor het oude vertrouwde Gnome
<marcel> dus is beetje aangepast
<marcel> kwa uiterlijk en zo
<RawChid> Ja
<marcel> ? her en der een verbetering
<marcel> na dan blijf ik wel lekker op 10.04
<marcel> en hoe komt het dat er nog geen goed upload programma is voor usenet
<RawChid> Verder heeft het meestal ook nieuwere versies van programma's
<RawChid> Nieuwere Firefox bijv.
 * RawChid weet vrij weinig van usenet. Dus daar kan ik je niet mee helpen
<marcel> owww ben er al uit
<marcel> rawchild
<marcel> heb me effe wat tijd gekost maar ben er uit gekomen
<marcel> LOL
<RawChid> Je hebt een programma gevonden?
<marcel> ja
<RawChid> Welke?
<marcel> powerpost
<marcel> camel
<marcel> ;)
<marcel> onder wine
<marcel> totaal geen probs
<RawChid> Mooi
<marcel> en wil ook iemand gaan benaderen
<marcel> om een versie te maken voor linux
<JanC> marcel: hoe er wel even rekening mee dat praten over illegale zaken uploaden hier niet gewenst is  ;)
<marcel> ;)
<marcel> oke houd er rekening mee janC
<marcel> excuses
<JanC> marcel: tot nu toe was het niet strict illegaal wat je zei, al heb ik zo m'n twijfels of er nog veel legale binaries op usenet staan  ;)
<marcel> denk net zoveel als op torrents
<marcel> LOL
<marcel> van alle handjes een vinger
<marcel> maar terzijde idd
<JanC> er zijn meer torrent trackers met enkel legale torrents dan jij vingers en tenen samen hebt  ;)
<RawChid> Ubuntu wordt ook via torrents verspreid :)
<JanC> via http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ idd.
<marcel> ja maar die staan ook op de andere kant
<marcel> hahahaha
<marcel> maar snap je punt janc
<JanC> marcel: ook in jouw belang overigens, aangezien alles wat je hier zegt ook gelogd wordt...
<marcel> oke
<marcel> maar wat is nu het grote verschil tussen linux en windloos
<marcel> linux is kleiner en virus vrij
<marcel> maar wat zijn nog meer voordelen
<marcel> gratis software
<marcel> tot nu toe bevald het me goed
<marcel> en merk wel dat het steeds meer terein wint
<marcel> ook al op de smartphone
<rork> makkelijker up-to-date te houden, meer keuze
<rork> redelijke/goede compatibiliteit met andere (besturings)systemen (ok, soms ook slecht)
<rork> stabiel natuurlijk :)
<marcel> en niet zoals windloos
<marcel> heel veel meuk
<marcel> en een irritante win32
<marcel> waar leuke dingen zich nestelen
<JanC> win32 is gewoon een API
<JanC> o ja, en een map ook, op sommige Windows-systemen...  ;)
<marcel> janc
<marcel> denk dat je wel veel weet
<marcel> crossover
<marcel> is dat net zoiets als wine
<JanC> dat *is* wine, met extra zaken erbij om sommige programma's nog beter te laten werken zonder zelf aan de configuratie te moeten prutsen en zo
<JanC> maar de mensen van CrossOver werken dus ook mee aan Wine
<JanC> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/support_wine/
<marcel> oke dus weinig verschil
<JanC> sommige programma's & spelletjes werken beter/simpeler met CrossOver
<JanC> maar als alles wat je wil gebruiken gewoon werkt in Wine, heb je Crossover dus niet nodig
<JanC> je kan natuurlijk wel Crossover kopen om te helpen dat Wine nog beter wordt (CodeWeavers betaalt een aantal van de Wine developers van dat inkomen)
<marcel> lees wel dat crossover idd meer opties heeft
<marcel> gaan we is effe checke
<marcel> wat het kwa prijs doet
<marcel> neem eerst wel de trial
<marcel> valt mee 64 eurie
<marcel> als het doet wat het zegt
<marcel> vind ik het het zeker waard
<Alex--> Hoi, als ik het hoofdmenu open in ubuntu 11.04, is het leeg. Hoe kan dit?
<OerHeks> het hoofdmenu van een originele natty iso, of die je zelf hebt aangepast ?
<Alex--> aangepast
<Alex--> geloofik
<Alex--> weet eigenlijk niet welke er op staat..
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-09
<exalt> tjibba heeft zijn cafe in de fik gestoken denkik
<exalt> http://www.nu.nl/binnenland/2442376/brand-in-lemmer-controle.html
<Alex--> Hoi
<Alex--> Ik heb nu ubuntu 11.04 alpha draaien
<Alex--> Maar het hoofdmenu is leeg, hoort dit?
<Alex--> Crash
<Alex--> Zei iemand nog iets?
<Alex--> wat vindt jij zo slecht aan ubuntu?
<Alex--> oeps verkeerde channel
<Alex--> Weten jullie iets hoe ik een aantal mensen kan overtuigen van ubuntu?
<Alex--> ze gebruiken nu windows
<Alex--> De ene wil het niet omdat er geen normale msn op zit
<Alex--> De ander vindt de naam raar en wil het gewoon niet
<Alex--> en de ander wil het ook niet
<MrChrisDruif> Alex--: Wat meeste een redelijk overtuigende reden is, is dat het virus vrij is en lichter is dan Windows (met dezelfde taken)
<HurricaneHarry> Alex--: voor wat betreft ubuntu 11.04 alpha, geen idee, ik heb die zelf nog niet gezien, ik wacht eigenlijk altijd op de officiele uitgaves.
<Alex--> ik kon niet wachten op unity
<Alex--> :P
<HurricaneHarry> Ik wel, maar ik gebruik dan ook de remote functies van X
<HurricaneHarry> Alex--: bied unity je iets meer dan wat je voorheen had ?
<Alex--> ja
<Alex--> mooiheid
<Alex--> :P
<Alex--> met die balk links
<Alex--> ohja ik zou graag die balk onderaan willen
<exalt> MrChrisDruif: ik nodig je uit op het geheime #ubuntu-nl-offtopic kanaal
<MrChrisDruif> Kon je daar niet een ;invite voor doen? :P
<exalt> ik kon daar geen ;invite doen maar zal /invite eens proberen
<Alex--> De unity interface crasht vaak, maar de normale interface op 11.04 is heel stabiel heb ik gemerkt.
<Alex--> Net als firefox 4 beta 10
<Alex--> Het is een beta, maar ik snap niet waarom
<Alex--> Het enige verschil is dat je eens in de zoveel tijd een melding krijgt dat er een nieuwe versie is, dan klik je op OK, wacht je eventjes en dan heb je de nieuwe versie
<OerHeks> gebeurt vaker bij alfa/beta, het is ook nog een test
<Bart111111> Hallo mensen, ik heb een vraagje. Ik probeer ubuntu zo in te stellen dat het scherm nooit wordt uitgeschakeld, maar ik krijg het niet voor elkaar hij blijft het toch gewoon doen. Iemand een idee?
<OerHeks> in systeem > voorkeuren > schermbeveiliging
<MrChrisDruif> Bart111111: Systeem > Voorkeuren > Energiebeheer > Zet monitor in slaap na... <=zoiets?
<OerHeks> 'schermbeveiliging inschakelen wanneer de computer actief is' uitvinken
<OerHeks> daaronder vergrendel ook
<OerHeks> dan op knop 'Energiebeheer' drukken
<OerHeks> daar alles in de 2 tabs uitvinken
<OerHeks> dat moet werken
<OerHeks> vooral 2e stukje energie beheer, kan de oplossing zijn
<Bart111111> OerHeks: die opties heb ik dus al gekozen
<Bart111111> maar het helpt niet
<OerHeks> energie beheer alles op 'nooit' ?
<OerHeks> dit zijn de 2 plekken waar dit owrd ingesteld :(
<OerHeks> c/owrd/word
<MonkeyDust> wordt
<Bart111111> heb ik beide gedaan
<HurricaneHarry> het kan ook nog zo zijn dat je monitor een bespaarstand heeft, en zichzelf op standby zet, daar kan je met je computer dan niets aan doen.
<OerHeks> hmm ja, schermbeveiliging in monitor, dat zou het ook verklaren.
<Samuel> hallon mensen
<Samuel> ik probeer met flashboot in xp een bootable usb-stick te maken, maar ik krijg de volgende fout
<Samuel> *** Error: Specified CD-ROM disk or image file is neither ISOLinux-based nor floppy emulation mode bootable CD-ROM; thus it cannot be converted
<OerHeks> gebruik dan unetbootin ?
<Samuel> mijn vraag is dus hoe maak ik zo een isolinux based bootable cdrom
<OerHeks> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Samuel> hey :D ja zover was ik al was hem net aan het lezen
<OerHeks> of cdrom in live modus, en dan via menu de usb aanmaken.
<Samuel> even proberen. hoor
<AcerAllocated> goedemiddag
<OerHeks> :-)
<AcerAllocated> alles goed daar? verveel je je?
<OerHeks> alles prima, je bent nu in de ubuntu support channel
<OerHeks> heb je een ubuntu-vraag /
<OerHeks> ?
<AcerAllocated> ja, ik kan niks zinnig vinden en het installeren lukt mijn niet, Garted doet het niet
<AcerAllocated> een vriend van ons heeft HDD D: op Vista vrij gemaakt (30GB) en het is nu "allocated" en het lukt mij niet om het te regelen
<AcerAllocated> het is zoals volgt: 4 primaire partities,  die 30 GB is unallcated en ik kan daar niks meer mee
<OerHeks> ai daar zit het probleem.
<AcerAllocated> ik probeer 10.04
<OerHeks> 1 hdd kan maximaal 4 primairy partitions hebben
<AcerAllocated> ja, dat weet ik maar het maken van een van die extended?
<OerHeks> ik weet niet of dat kan, ligt eraan waar die partities voor zijn. mogenlijk systeem herstel vista ?
<RawChid> 3 primair, en 1 extended waar je de rest in zet.
<OerHeks> vista zelf, systeem herstel, wat zijn de andere 2 primairy  dan ?
<AcerAllocated> Gparted kan het niet, / op C: zit Vista, op D: zij wat photo's en data, niks bijzonders
<OerHeks> zet die D: om, zou ik zeggen
<AcerAllocated> hi, ben ik niet dan alle instellingen in Vista kwijt?
<AcerAllocated> Hoe bedoel je dat, met Vista omzetten naar Uitgebreide Partitie?
<OerHeks> als je die D: omzet, ben je waarschijnlijk data kwijt, idd.
<OerHeks> dus eerst backuppen
<AcerAllocated> OK
<AcerAllocated> alles of alleen D:?
<OerHeks> als je alles gaat wijzigen, ben je alles kwijt, ik heb het alleen over D:
<AcerAllocated> OK
<RawChid> Er zijn 4 partities, waarvan de eerste 2 voor Vista, wat staat er dan op die andere 2?
<AcerAllocated> er is een Herstel Partitie van Acer zelf en een D: met gegevens
<OerHeks> ik tel tot zover dus 3 primairy.
<OerHeks> c: en D: en Recovery
<AcerAllocated> ik start nu Vista opnieuw, ik tel ook maar 3
<AcerAllocated> maar bij de installatie zag ik 4 staan
<AcerAllocated> en de 5-de was Allocated
<OerHeks> bekijk je dit in live-cd ?
<AcerAllocated> ja, het is 10.04\
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat vista verhinderd dat je de 4e ziet
<distorted> speelgoed gevonden: http://pastebin.com/DvnTudbq
<OerHeks> distorted, Xeon x4 met HT ?
<distorted> nee dual xeons 2 cpu's op 1 board
<AcerAllocated> raar is dat, ik kan nergens iets zinnig vinden
<distorted> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=33079
<OerHeks> AcerAllocated, probeer die D: te backuppen en te verwijderen, en daar een extended partition van te maken
<distorted> ow zijn wel quad cores maar geen HT :P
<AcerAllocated> Vista laat zien alleen C:  en D:, nergens iets anders te zien, bedankt OerHeks
<OerHeks> bekijk het in live cd, vista kan deze partities verbergen ( omdat je er niet mee mag klooien)
<distorted> vraag me af wat een beetje goeie server voeding kost.
<AcerAllocated> denk je aan het partitionering van Vista of Gparted?
<OerHeks> niet in vista.
<AcerAllocated> OK, doe ik
<AcerAllocated> hi, Vista ziet ook USB niet, ik moet dus op LiveCCD
<distorted> ken ik in linux zien welk mainboard erin zit?
<RawChid> Ja
<RawChid> In Terminal: lshw -c cpu
<RawChid> Of alleen 'lshw'  (geeft je een flinke lijst met hardware info
<OerHeks>  sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<distorted> had al gevonden met demicode :P
<distorted> Intel® Server Board S5000VSA
<janpiet> Hallo mensen, ik heb een probleempje.Ik heb met ubuntu wat zitten rommelen met grub timeout tijden en achtergrondje enzo en toen heb ik t allemaal weer terug gezet maar nu zie ik om een of andere reden bij het opstart geen ubuntu logo meer maar gewoon een zwart scherm
<OerHeks> probeer grub2 te herstellen met Live-cd
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2#HerstelGrub2meteenLiveCD
<janpiet> kan het ook op een manier zonder cd
<janpiet> ?
<OerHeks> een andere manier weet ik niet, misschien iemand die meeleest ?
<janpiet> wordt dat plaatje sowieso geregeld door grub/
<OerHeks> ik weet niet wat je veranderd hebt, janpiet
<OerHeks> normaal zie je grub niet, tenzij je speciaal de shift toets vasthoud bij boot
<Wobbo> Firefox laat op elke website type mogelijkheid | zien. Dus waar ik mijn muis heb gedrukt zie ik | knipperen.  Opera en chrome hebben het niet. Alle website bij Firefox dus wel.
<janpiet> Ik zie dus altijd het menu omdat ik ook zo'n recovery partitie hebt en dan denkt hij dat je een 2e besturingsysteem hebt. ik probeerde het in  te stellen dat ik niks zag maar gewoon zo van 3... 2.. 1... en dat je dan maar op shift of esc meot drukken om het menu te zien
<janpiet> dat wilde niet lukken
<Wobbo> is er geen alt of ctrl of zo?
<janpiet> hoe bedoel je?
<hannie> misschien grub update?
<janpiet> dat was wat ik als eerste probeerde maar helaas werkt niet
<hannie> Wat is je bezwaar tegen de live-cd?
<hannie> Die dingen kosten haast niets meer tegenwoordig ;)
<janpiet> dat ik niet bij de computer kan
<hannie> Werk je op afstand?
<janpiet> ja, maar kan het scherm wel zien hangen
<hannie> Ik ga even iets voor je opzoeken.
<OerHeks> hoe wou je dan op afstand rebooten ?
<janpiet> sudo reboot ?
<OerHeks> en je ziet een zwart scherm ?
<janpiet> alleen bij het opstarten
<janpiet> het werkt allemaal wel
<janpiet> alleen het ubuntu logo bij het opstarten is weg
<janpiet> en daar irriteer ik me aan
<janpiet> nu is niet goed te zien of dat oude ding weer eens blijft hangen of nog aan het opstarten is
<hannie> is dat alles, het ubuntu-logo?
<hannie> Probeer eens Control+Alt+F1 bij herstart
<janpiet> dat was ook de vraag :) en hij start langzamer
<janpiet> dus ik denk dat ik iets heb gesloopt aan een configuratie
<hannie> Na opgeven naam en ww doe je:
<janpiet> Wat ik dus eigelijk nu zie als ik opstart is: bioszooi -> grub menu -> zwart scherm -> login -> desktop
<hannie> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<hannie> Hiermee  herstel je Ubuntu's grafische cofiguratie
<janpiet> helaas
<hannie> Na 2e invoer naam en ww doe je:
<hannie> sudo reboot now
<janpiet> ja heb ik geprobeerd helaas heeft t niet geholpen
<hannie> wat jammer
<OerHeks> ubuntu logo krijg je daar niet meer terug, denk ik.
<janpiet> ubuntu logo krijg je alleen gratis de eerste 10 boots ofzo ;o
<OerHeks> heb je iets in grub2 staan als > GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset noplymouth"
<OerHeks> verwijder die noplymouth
<janpiet> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<OerHeks> dat staat er bij mij ook, en ik zie gewoon logo ..
<Wobbo> Heeft niemand een idee hoe Firefox overal  "|" type knupperding laat zien?
<OerHeks> dat is je cursor, Wobbo ?
<OerHeks> en 'overal' ?
<janpiet> f7
<Wobbo> Thanks, voor de F7!
<Wobbo> Waarom weet ik dat na 15 jaar als computer iemand dat niet wist. Nu snap ik dat mensen wel een uitleg willen lezen... Thanks.
<janpiet> pff laat dat stomme logo maar zitten
<OerHeks> Wobbo, ik kom dagenlijks nieuwe dingen tegen :-D
<Wobbo> Tja, ik ben wel verdrietig met mezelf, dat ik F7 niet wist en zelf kon vinden... lol =(
<Wobbo> Linux, php sql wel, F7 niet (wat volgens mij ook op windows is) haha...
<Wobbo> Ik moet een nieuwe laptop komen, ik wil geen windows, dat kan niet. Maar heb begrepen dat je windows kan terug sturen. Je krijgt dan maar een 10tje euro ofzo, maar het gaat om het NIET wil.
<Wobbo> Iemand iets meer ervaring of een www erover met meer ervaring?
<RawChid> Er zijn shops die computers zonder Windows verkopen
<RawChid> Bij de lokale PC boer kan dat vaak ook. Dell levert volgens mij ook laptops met Ubuntu
<RawChid> Wobbo: http://www.system76.com/
<Wobbo> Maar ik weet wel welke laptop ik wil maar die hebben ze misschien niet.
<OerHeks> Volgens Microsoft is er in Nederland wel een procedure om een ongebruikte - of ongewenst meegeleverde - Windows-licentie vergoed te krijgen, maar ligt de verantwoordelijkheid hiervoor bij de verkoper waar de consument zijn systeem heeft gehaald.
<Wobbo> Voor mij onbekend, Bluetooth 1,2 of 3, USB 2 of 3?
<OerHeks> dus laat verkoper met ms bellen
<Wobbo> Het is wel erg duur...
<OerHeks> dat is een ubuntu support issue :P
<MonkeyDust> Wobbo: http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/pc.html
<Wobbo> Ik wil dit: http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=HrglRhH8D60Rmlv3
<Wobbo> (ik hekel aan website met .asp)
<OerHeks> zals ik eerder aangaf, er is een procedure
<MonkeyDust> Wobbo: je moet per winkel vragen of het mogelijk is, in de winkel zelf vragen
<OerHeks> als ze zeggen nee, zeg dan gewoon: dan ga ik naar een ander die wel op de hoogte is. :-D
<Wobbo> Die snappen die vragen niet eens, en vertellen allemaal dat het niet kan.
<Wobbo> Vooral met laptops kan het niet.
<OerHeks> sterkte :-)
<Wobbo> Als het kan is het vaak duurder zonder windows.
<Wobbo> lol
<OerHeks> dit is klare onzin, en offtopic
<OerHeks> http://www.hettes.nl levert geen asus
<MonkeyDust> idd, verkopers hebben nog nooit van iets anders dan linux gehoord, zelf meegemaakt toen ik een vraag ging stellen
<Wobbo> Nee toch? Laptop, ubuntu gebruiken en hoe? Is dat offtoppic?
<MonkeyDust> iets anders dan windows, bedoel ik
<RawChid> Waarschijnlijk is het duurder omdat de winkelier die PC zelf ook al heeft gekocht met Windows erop.
<RawChid> Bij een lokale PC-Harrie moet dat geen prob. zijn.
<RawChid> Bij mijn vaste winkel in ieder geval niet.
 * RawChid gaat dus niet naar van die winkels die door heel NL zitten ;)
<OerHeks> van die witgoedboeren weten het ook niet idd
<Gotiniens> bij de lokale harrie kan je gewoon onderdelen in elkaar laten zetten
<OerHeks> maar geen eee pc
<Gotiniens> klopt, wil hij perse een eee pc dan?
<Gotiniens> die draaien overigens heel goed linux
<OerHeks> ja een asus
<Gotiniens> de eerste modellen werden zelfs met linux geleverd
<OerHeks> er is trouwens een certified pagina http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<MonkeyDust> ja, maar mensen waren gewend aan windows en wilden geen linux leren
<Gotiniens> kijk daar staan zelfs 2 eee PC's op
<OerHeks> mensen willen wel linux leren, als ze ergens heen kunnen :-)
<OerHeks> ik sprak iemand, die vond het een vaag gedoe, alleen online hulp, downloaden, groepjes en forums...
<MonkeyDust> waar kan ik mijn merk en type laptop submitten?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag
<Gotiniens> MonkeyDust, ik denk dat deze lijst geen community effort is
<OerHeks> You can see the latest reports from community members and contribute to the list on the Wiki or in the Forums.
<OerHeks> jawel, rechts onderaan 'community hardware'
<Gotiniens> ja precies, dat is community ondersteunde hardware
<Gotiniens> kijk maar wat ubuntu certified betekent
<Gotiniens> OEMs submit systems to Canonical's testing facility where certification testing and validation is performed by Canonical engineers.
<OerHeks> oww 2 erboven. To become Ubuntu Ready, OEMs self-test using Canonical's certification test
<Gotiniens> precies, dit is dus de officiele HCL in overleg met de OEMs
<OerHeks> ah er is verschil tussen ubuntu-ready en certified
<Gotiniens> ook nog ja
<Gotiniens> je hebt Ubuntu Certified -> Ubuntu ready -> Community hardware
<OerHeks> certified, dan werkt alles out of the box met open source
<OerHeks> ready, werkt out of the box
<OerHeks> en community hardware ? dat zijn losse onderdelen ?
<Gotiniens> nee
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/GetesteComputersEnHardware
<Gotiniens> Ubuntu Certified werkt out of the box, en is gecontroleerd door de OEM en door Cannonical
<Gotiniens> Ubuntu ready werkt out of de box volgens de OEM
<Gotiniens> en community hardware werkt uit of de box volgens de community
<OerHeks> oke duidelijk.
<OerHeks> je kan dus alleen aan de community een test inleveren, tenzij ge een builder/oem bent
<Gotiniens> wat met certified hardware wss ook gebeurt is dat als er tijdens het testen niet alles out of the box werkt, dat de OEM of cannonical aan het werk gaat om het optelossen
<Gotiniens> het is gewoon een stukje meer zekerheid, wss gevraagd door bedrijven die ubuntu willen inzetten in hun infrastructuur
<OerHeks> ja, vendor-clausules
<AcerAllocated> hi, dat ben ik weer, intallatie van 10.04 hangt bijna een uur op 'doelsysteem instellen' , 84%, heeft iemand idee wat te doen?
<AcerAllocated> het is een Acer Aspire 5920G...
<OerHeks> zie je geen hdd of modem activiteit ?
<AcerAllocated> ik zie weinig topics op forums, nee HDD is stil lampje, geen activiteit
<OerHeks> dat lijkt me een crash, heb je de iso gecontroleerd met Md5Sum ?
<AcerAllocated> onderbreken? ik hoor alleen cd rammelen
<AcerAllocated> trouwens nee, ik heb het direct gedownload en gebrand met K3B
<AcerAllocated> ik zal het doen, laatste jaaren ging het altijd goed
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<AcerAllocated> bedankt Oer
<OerHeks> je kan ook de test in installatiemenu gebruiken
<AcerAllocated> installatiemenu heeft die niet laten zien, het lijkt inderdaad op een broken medium
<OerHeks> langzaam branden 4x/8x
<AcerAllocated> bedankt voor help, ik ga het opnieuw branden, het is hier echt gezellig
<AcerAllocated> en leerzaam
<OerHeks> have fun
<AcerAllocated> nog een paar %, daan gaa ik opnieuw
<AcerAllocated> geen goede CD hier, ik ga naar huis installeren, tot later
<sgs1990> kan iemand mij helpen met de nieuwe versie van evolution mail in ubuntu 10.10??
<trijntje> hangt er vanaf, wat is het probleem?
<trijntje> Weet iemand een manier om metadata in doc/docx bestanden te lezen?
<sgs1990> als ik nu een mail van iemand anders krijg, een reply, dan komt ie onder het vorige mailtje te staan inplaats van boven er boven als nieuwe mail
<sgs1990> ook als ik al meerdere mails van anderen heb gekregen, en krijg dan weer een mail van iemand dan zet ie dat mailtje helemaal terug onder het eerdere bericht van die persoon
<sgs1990> is echt mega lastig en erg veel zoek werk
<sgs1990> dit probleem had ik nog niet bij 10.04
<trijntje> sgs1990, dat is een nieuwe optie, evolution ziet dat dat maitlje dat je krijgt een antwoord is op een eerder mailtje, en plaatst deze daarom 'onder' dat mailtje
<sgs1990> dat klopt
<sgs1990> maar weet je ook hoe ik die optie uit kan zetten?
<trijntje> ik ben even aan het zoeken, het moet wel kunnen
<sgs1990> dankjewel trijntje
<sgs1990> mijn excusses, ik word geroepen om te eten,, ik hoop dat je het kan vinden,, ik ben zo weer terug
<sgs1990> alvast bedankt trijntje
<trijntje> is goed, ik zoek nog even door. Eetse sgs1990
<trijntje> sgs1990, Beeld -> Groeperen op discussie uitvinken
<Guest66196> hallo
<sgs1990> hardstikke bedankt trijntje
<sgs1990> hoop dat het nu inderdaad gewoon weer werkt,, bedankt voor de moeite
<lg188> hellow,
<lg188> als ik ubuntu opstart zegt die 'kan sda1 niet vinden s om over te slaan, m voor handmatig op te lossen' hoe los ik dat op ? had daarvoo er geen last van
<lg188> heb intussen al geherformateerd enzo
<OerHeks> klinkt als lege bios batterij, dan onthoud je bios de instellingen niet meer
<lg188> bios baterij ? nope bos is just fine
<lg188> tijd is nog correct enzo
<OerHeks> dat was mijn 1e gedachte :-D
<OerHeks> is dit gekomen na een update ?
<lg188> nope
<lg188> na een hele rotzooi van windows xp die niet werkte en windows 7 setup die eigenlijk gefailed heeft.
<OerHeks> wat voor hdd is het ? Sata ?
<lg188> als ik skip herkent ubuntu hem toch
<lg188> um sata ja
<OerHeks> in je bios de sata controller op AHCI staan ?
<lg188> ik heb niks gepruld aan bios
<OerHeks> ow als er een mix was van ubuntu en xp en win7, kan ik eigenlijk niet zeggen wat er mis is :(
<lg188> kan windows 7 eraan prullen ?
<lg188> btw heb linux op totaal andere hardeschijf staan
<lg188> linux in windows zijn gescheiden
<lg188> heb nu ene windows xp cd en als ik die wil installen zegt die "geen harde schijf gevonden"
<OerHeks> ja, maar de grub zal wel op de 1e hdd staan ?
<lg188> mhm nope die staat op linux (usbà
<lg188> heb die gesplitst omdat ik niet telksn grub wil zien als ik boot, ik gebruik hem alleen als linux run
<OerHeks> als win7 op sda staat, kan het goed zijn dat hij iets veranderd heeft
<OerHeks> ik weet het niet :(
<lg188> uhm ik wilde win7 erop zetten, maar lukte niet door een fout
<OerHeks> eerst windows, dan ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> idd
<MonkeyDust> anders moet je de grub liggen herstellen
<lg188> grub staat op andere hdd
<lg188> heb alles ingesteld dat als ik usbhdd insteek, linux runt
<OerHeks> bootsector verwijst er wel naar, en dat pikt win7 niet
<lg188> en als die niet insteekt gwn 1ste hdd
<OerHeks> ow zo, grub op bootable usb los
<lg188> een exterene hdd met usb
<lg188> dus welke mogelijkheden zijn er ?
<OerHeks> als je usb boot, en hij zegt ik kan sda niet vinden, sda is toch de 1e hdd met je win7 ?
<OerHeks> je usb zal denk ik gemount zijn als sdb
<OerHeks> en je hdd sdc ?
<OerHeks> *ext hdd
<lg188> correctie 1ste hdd is nu lege hdd (win7 setup is niet gelukt)
<OerHeks> dan zit het in je usb stick, dat hij niet naar sdc zoekt ? of heb je de win gemount in ubuntu ? dat zou het ook verklaren
<lg188> 1ste hdd = sda / exthdd = sdb (currenty gebruik ik)
<lg188> sdb*
<OerHeks> oplossing dan: usb eruit, win7 installeren en dan moet het weer werken (theorie)
<lg188> mn usb moest erzowiezo uit anders boot die ubuntu ipv cd
<hans_> hallo
<lg188> hallo
<hans_> heb een beetje hulp nodig
<lg188> met ?
<hans_> wil van windows af
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> daar heeft lg188 een mooie oplossing voor :-D
<hans_> krijg alleen ubuntu 10.10 niet geinstaleerd
<lg188> xD
<OerHeks> waar gaat het mis ?
<hans_> hahahaha
<hans_> in het begin
<hans_> hat at least 2.6 ........
<lg188> iso tegoei gebrand ?
<hans_> ?
<hans_> met infra wel 4 keer
<hans_> 3 maal op cd en ook al een keer op dvd
<lg188> OerHeks: btw kan het zijn dat als er masterbootrecord niet bestaat die niet herkent word ?
<OerHeks> ja dat is logisch
<lg188> OerHeks: die was niet gefixt
<OerHeks> je schijf wissen, zonder een lege mbr terug zetten, dat kan dan ja
<lg188> nadat ik geherformateerd had
<lg188> even testen dan
<OerHeks> hans_, in het begin > is dat tijdens de boot, of voor de installatie of tijdens installatie ?
<hans_> heeft iemand een oplossing voor mij instal probleem
<hans_> hij boot hem dan krijg je de keuze , moet je 3 vinkjes hebben en de eerste mis ik
<hans_> tijdens de instalatie dus
<OerHeks> oke hier zijn screenshots van de installatie  >> http://nico-officialblog.blogspot.com/2010/10/ubuntu-installatie-screenshot-tour.html
<OerHeks> jij zit bij 3e plaatje, 3 vinkjes, en je mist die 2,6 gb
<hans_> yep
<lg188> OerHeks: nopes, ubuntu koppelt niet automatisch sda aan
<OerHeks> geeft niks, volgende plaatje kan je kiezen > ' gehele schijf gebruiken'
<OerHeks> dan ben je van windows af, en gebruik je alle hdd ruimte inclusief verborgen restore partitie !
<hans_> ja maar je komt niet bij plaatje nummer 4 met  2 vinkjes
<OerHeks> hmm
<hans_> hihihhi dat is dus het probleem
<OerHeks> start dan de live cd
<OerHeks> en in het systeem menu, zit Gparted, dat is een Fdisk progje
<OerHeks> klik op je partities en wissen :-)
<OerHeks> dan de installatie herstarten
<hans_> hahahah moet ik alle partitie wissen waar ga ik dan heen met mijn muziek en dergelijke
<hans_> daar voor maak je toch partities
<OerHeks> je wou van windows af. dus ik ga er vanuit dat je niks wil bewaren
<hans_> moet zeggen heb ik ook aan gedacht maar zit nog met een hoop info op andere partities
<OerHeks> je kan ubuntu wel naast windows installeren, maar dan zul je in windows vista / 7  zelf de partitie kleiner moeten maken. 10 gb is genoeg, meer is leuker.
<hans_> heb ik ook geprobeerd met een 50 GB schijf
<OerHeks> dskmgmnt.msc
<lg188> OerHeks: btw, wat is doel fstab ?
<lg188> van*
<OerHeks> met fstab mount je partities
<lg188> kan zijn dat als ik die verander die sda fatsoenlijk gemount word ?
<hans_> met life cd zie ik de schijven niet
<lg188> ah well
<hans_> kan hem zo proberen te formateren
<lg188> even windows proberen te installen
<hans_> ik zit nu in windows met 4 partities  windows 75 GB D 268 GB E 73 GB en I 49 GB
<OerHeks> ah zo, 4 x primairy partitions ?
<OerHeks> dat is namelijk de max, 4x primairy
<hans_> ok probleem opgelost
<OerHeks> dan zul je 1 partitie extended moeten maken
<OerHeks> wel eerst data backuppen !
<hans_> twee samen voegen dus
<OerHeks> ja dat zou ook kunnen :-)
<hans_> hij kan dus gewwon geen parties meer aanmaken dat is het probleem
<hans_> *partities
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> met 3 primairy, heb je wel de 3 vinkjes, en kan je bij plaatje 4 de 2e optie kiezen, dus niet gehele schijf gebruiken.
<OerHeks> straks, na installatie, kun je wel die partities mounten in ubuntu.
<OerHeks> met ntfs-3g
<hans_> ga gelijk aan de gang en hoe zit het met outlook adressen
<OerHeks> outlook > evolution
<OerHeks> die kan outlook adressen importeren
<OerHeks> misschien is Thunderbird beter ( van Mozilla) en er zijn nog meer opties
<hans_> bedankt ga gelijk aan de gang
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<hans_> spreek je misschien later vanuit ubuntu
<hans_> toedeloe
<OerHeks> leuk leuk
<JanC> de installer kan sommige maar niet alle info overzetten IIRC, en als je geen IMAP gebruikt maar POP3 moet je e-mail best beperken tot één systeem
<OerHeks> jups, en een copy op den server laten staan, mits je de ruimte hebt
<JanC> POP3 is niet echt bedoeld om veel mail op de server te laten staan, ook al kan het...  ;)
<OerHeks> ik haal er net weer 30 binnen, 72% spam
<JanStedehouder> join #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<lg188> OerHeks: wat is t vershil tussen fat32 lba of niet ?
<OerHeks> logical block adres
<lg188> okay,
<lg188> mensentaal ?
<OerHeks> ik zet dat meestal op auto.
<OerHeks> vroeger kom het nog wel eens uitmaken idd
<OerHeks> maar dit is los van fat32, het is de indeling van je hdd
<lg188> 't is omdat ik probeer andere fortmats
<lg188> en ik weet niet welke ik moet beginnen
<lg188> de ext formats al niey
<lg188> niet*
<lg188> ntfs lijkt me natuurlijk t beste maar dat lukte laatste keer niet
<OerHeks> ntfs om ubuntu op te installeren ?
<lg188> nee windows
<lg188> en hoe install ik grub op sda ?
<OerHeks> dat gebeurt automatisch, die vraag komt voorbij
<lg188> console
<OerHeks> met live cd > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2
<lg188> manmanman
<lg188> hoe komt het dat windows xp niet direct die hdd herkent ?
<lg188> urgh!
<OerHeks> als het een Sata hdd is, dat klopt
<lg188> sata hdd ja
<OerHeks> dan zul je hem niet in AHCI mode moeten zetten, maar in IDE , in de bios
<lg188> mhm
<lg188> k
<lg188> zal kijke
<OerHeks> dan hoef je geen diskette met de sata driver van het moederbord te laden met F6
<OerHeks> maar als ge hem omzet, is een andere installatie waardeloos geworden, en ubuntu vind die modus ook niet geweldig
<OerHeks> tl
<hans_> zijn we weer
<hans_> helaas ubuntu ziet bij instalatie mij schijf niet
<hans_> dus geen ruimte voor instalatie
<AcerAllocated> goedenavond, een hoop ellende vandaag, installatie 10.10 netjes afgerond maar wil niet starten in grafische modus
<AcerAllocated> die laadt geen Nvidia module, moet ik opnieuw installeren
<AcerAllocated> ?
<OerHeks> welke nvidia kaart zit er in je pc ?
<AcerAllocated> het is een 8600m GT
<OerHeks> in een laptop ?
<AcerAllocated> ja, een Acer
<OerHeks> wel handig om te weten, welk type nr ?
<AcerAllocated> grep -i nvidia /var/log/Xorg.0.log zegt 'unable to connect to X server'
<AcerAllocated> het is een Aspire 5920G
<AcerAllocated> opnieuw instaleren?
<AcerAllocated> ik zie GLX module van Nvidia maar die is geladen en unloaded, failed
<OerHeks> even lezen, moment
<hans_> he oerheks
<hans_> ben er weer
<OerHeks> AcerAllocated, antwoord #5 zou mischien moeten werken met de 173 driver http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648895
<AcerAllocated> bedankt Oer, ik vond ook heel wat maar ben onzeker
<OerHeks> ik denk dat de 'current' de 260 is, te nieuw.
<AcerAllocated> ik ga dan opnieuw instaleren, deed die man ook
<AcerAllocated> ik heb die 'aanbevolen' geinstaleerd
<AcerAllocated> leek mij verstandig
<hans_> oerheks ubuntu ziet mijn gehel schijf niet dat is het probleem
<hans_> zie met de life cd niet 1 partitie
<OerHeks> je hebt 1 primairy verwijderd/samengevoegd en de ruimte vrijgemaakt ?
<OerHeks> bij 4x primairy ziet hij hem niet idd
<hans_> heb nu 3 partities over
<hans_> als ik met gpar kijk zie ik niet een partitie
<OerHeks> wat voor hdd is het, Sata ?
<hans_> yes
<OerHeks> staat deze in de bios op AHCI of ide-modus ?
<hans_> zou het niet weten
<hans_> waar moet hij op staan
<OerHeks> ahci is sata, ide modus is voor o.a. xp zodat deze geen sata drivers nodig heeft
<OerHeks> als je deze omzet, zijn je overige partities waardeloos !
<hans_> ik draai op 7
<OerHeks> linux slikt die ide modus dus niet.
<hans_> hij staat nu dus waarschijnlijk op ide
<OerHeks> als dit al vanaf win7 zo staat, verklaart dat ook trage performance van win7
<hans_> kan ik dat ongestraft om zetten
<OerHeks> nee, je bent je data kwijt
<OerHeks> deze omzetting geld voor je gehele schijf
<hans_> is dus het zelfde als formateren
<hans_> lekker dan
<OerHeks> zit je in je bios ?
<hans_> alles op mijn popcorn zetten
<hans_> zit te chatte nu zoals je ziet
<OerHeks> ow oke, op deze machine
<hans_> kun jij ook niet weten
<hans_> alles goed
<OerHeks> ja, data redden, favorieten, email exporteren
<hans_> is niet anders zal eerst eens in mij bios kijken
<hans_> en hoe zit het met emailadressen moet dat met een koma
<OerHeks> in je mail progje, kan je ergens in het menu importeren/exporteren
<hans_> ok dus onder ubuntu werkt het gewoon
<OerHeks> bij explorer favorieten idem
<hans_> het mypip
<hans_> *heb
<hans_> favo online
<hans_> zal even in mijn bios kijken
<hans_> tot zo
<OerHeks> oke
<Jhinta> weet iemand of er een mini boot image is for arm?  net zoals de min ubuntu cd
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/ dan kom je voor maverick uit op omap https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<MonkeyDust> met welk commando weet ik, in welk formaat een disk geformatteerd is?
<OerHeks> fdisk -l
<OerHeks> met sudo
<MonkeyDust> ik bedoel: ext3 of ext4
<OerHeks> df -h
<OerHeks> ownee
<OerHeks> :P
<OerHeks> gparted ?
<OerHeks> gparted
<OerHeks> die geeft bij device wel format
<MonkeyDust> dat is een gui
<MonkeyDust> wil ik niet, ik bedoel zoiets als uname
<hans__> oerheks ben er weer
<hans__> hij staat inderdaad op ide
<hans__> lekker dan
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, terminal> mount
<OerHeks> hans__, jammer idd, maar ook een geluk, na herinstall zal win7 ook sneller zijn
<MonkeyDust> idd, maar ik wou het iets summierder
<OerHeks> tjonge, je bent ook niet snelte vree
<OerHeks> doe iets met grep ?
<Tecumseh> MonkeyDust: sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<Tecumseh> vervang sda1 door de partitie die je wil checken
<OerHeks> Tecumseh +1
<hans__> dan ga ik maar gelijk over op ubuntu dan maar gelijk in het diepe
<Tecumseh> wow, die is vlot
<OerHeks> :-)
<AcerAllocated> Hi Oer, stap voor stap is het gelukt  met Nvidia 173 driver, ik heb nu 10.04, werkt fijn
<OerHeks> toppie :-)
<AcerAllocated> John zal blij zijn, zijn dochters zijn dol op mijn Ubuntu-PC
<OerHeks> volgende stap, alle multimedia extenties > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<AcerAllocated> er was inderdaad een bug en een hoop ellende met Nvidia dat zit in die Acer
<OerHeks> flash, java, lettertypes en tools, in 1 pakket, dan dvd en moonlighht
<OerHeks> nu, je hebt voldoende info gegeven ;-)
<AcerAllocated> ik ben 4 jaar enorm blij dat ik Windows-vrij ben
<JanC> AcerAllocated: geen idee hoe oud die dochters zijn, maar valt me ook op dat kinderen Ubuntu en de educatieve programma's daarop leuk vinden  ☺
<JanC> TuxPaint en zo
<AcerAllocated> mijn dochter is 14, speelt nog steeds Tuxmath, het is voor iedere leeftijd
<AcerAllocated> oeps, ik draai Linux toch meer dan 5 jaar volgens Knurpht
<Alex___> Hoi
<Alex___> Ik heb een draadloze wifi adapter
<Alex___> Die werkt prima op 10.04 (geinstalleerd), maar niet op de live cd van 7.10...
<hans__> bedankt voor de hulp oerheks alles op popcorn zetten en morgen mij bevrijden van windows
<Alex___> Hij ziet mijn netwerk niet, en als hij hem wel ziet loopt hij vast
<AcerAllocated> werkt dat ding moeiteloos Alex?
<Alex___> op 10.04 wel, maar op 7.10 niet
<AcerAllocated> Hi Hans, vanuit Linux blaas je windows zomaar weg
<JanC> Alex___: 7.10 is niet meer ondersteund...
<hans__> heb het al eens geprobeerd maar dacht te veel in windows
<AcerAllocated> ik heb een oude PC op de zolder staan, pakt geen draadloos meer...
<Tecumseh> hans__: dat is inderdaad het grootste probleem, eigenlijk moet je bijna alles wat je weet overboord gooien en overnieuw leren omgaan met de computer
<AcerAllocated> ik ben blij dat ik Linux draai, ik mis niks
<Tecumseh> ik ben ook pas succesvol overgestapt toen ik de dualboot eraf gehaald heb
<hans__> nu met 10.10 nog maar eens proberen moet alleen de juiste software vinden hoop dat ik jullie dat op zijn tijd mag vragen
<AcerAllocated> klopt, maar het is leuk en de gemeenschap is hier heel ERG anders
<hans__> spreek jullie later het is zo weer 5.15 uur
<hans__> jullie horen het nog wel
<OerHeks> hans__, er zijn pagina;s met voorbeelden windows - linux varianten zoals http://www.linuxalt.com/
<JanC> hans__: slaapwel
<AcerAllocated> ik teken mijn nieuwe fiets met HeeksCad, prima spul en in het weekend handen vies maken
<JanC> Tecumseh: eigenlijk is het meeste hetzelfde in linux en Windows  ;)
<hans__> thx kon ik nog net mee nemen en opslaan
<hans__> sleep well
<OerHeks> :-)
<Tecumseh> klopt JanC, maar met dualboot bleef ik terugvallen op de 'confortabele' bekende programma's
<AcerAllocated> jep, maar dit is leuk: http://goodbye-microsoft.com/
<MonkeyDust> is het mogelijk om een ext4 partitie te mounten op een ext3 partitie? ik heb geprobeerd met tune2fs
<AcerAllocated> kijk maar dit en koop dan een Nokia... http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_os-af-monthly-201011-201011-bar
<JanC> MonkeyDust: bedoel je "mounten als" ?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag MonkeyDust
<Alex___> JanC: maar 7.10 live cd heb ik nog wel, en heb een oude pentium pc
<MonkeyDust> http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Linux-vulnerable-to-USB-worms-1185696.html
<JanC> MonkeyDust: je kan een ext4-partitie mounten als ext3 op voorwaarde dat je geen enkele van de ext4-specifieke uitbreidingen gebruikt
<Tecumseh> Alex___: oude pentium kan ook prima met de laatste versie gebruikt worden
<MonkeyDust> dat heb ik gelezen
<MonkeyDust> JanC: ik heb de optie -o extents gebruikt
<Tecumseh> dus het beste kun je wel zorgen dat je ofwel de laatste LTS versie gebruikt (10.04) of de laatste versie (10.10)
<JanC> MonkeyDust: dan zal het niet lukken, lijkt me
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, ook gelezen, Larimer also disabled the Address Space Layout Randomisation (ASLR) and AppArmor security mechanisms.
<OerHeks> tja,..
<OerHeks> hoax
<Tecumseh> het is niet helemaal een hoax, er zijn naar mogelijkheden gezocht waarbij een hedendaags gebruikelijke hacktactiek onder windows & mac ingezet kan worden bij linux
<MonkeyDust> JanC: stomme is, het heeft al gewerkt maar weet niet meer hoe
<JanC> MonkeyDust: zolang er geen "extents" in gebruik zijn zal het werken
<Tecumseh> mocht je dit serieus in willen zetten dan zul je een vulnerability moeten vinden in de nu uitgeschakelde delen
<JanC> MonkeyDust: althans, dat denk ik
<MonkeyDust> JanC: hoe weet ik dat?
<JanC> MonkeyDust: geen idee...  ;)
<JanC> MonkeyDust: lijkt me sowieso geen goed idee om ext4 als ext3 te mounten
<AcerAllocated> dat doet de wereld vaker, het heet propaganda en verder proberen mensen te indoctrineren met MS (afkorting komt overeen met Multiple Sclerosis)
<OerHeks> ms mark shuttleworth ?
<AcerAllocated> nee, MicroSoft
<OerHeks> ms bashen is niet echt toegestaan, want het is niet nuttig.
<AcerAllocated> onze ms is goed
<JanC> en onderzoek naar dergelijke USB-worm-exploit is inderdaad belangrijk, ook al zou die in Ubuntu standaard tegengehouden zijn door ASLR e.d.
<AcerAllocated> http://www.top500.org/stats/list/33/osfam deze jongens doen ook wat
<JanC> AcerAllocated: Microsoft was de grootste sponsor van FOSDEM (de grootste gratis samenkomst van open source developers in de wereld), en sponsort ook OpenStreetMap door de satelietbeelden van Bing beschikbaar te stellen bijvoorbeeld
<Tecumseh> ASLR en dergelijke zijn ook vanwege/door dit soort onderzoeken ontwikkeld
<JanC> dus stoppen met zeuren over Microsoft alsof ze enkel slechte dingen doen a.u.b.  ;)
<AcerAllocated> ik heb niks tegen MicroSoft alleen wou ik zeggen dat het erg vaak een feit is: overstapper die 4 weken volhoudt met Linux wilt niet meer terugvallen
<AcerAllocated> ja, Microsoft kan smijten met geld
<JanC> het gaat niet enkel over geld
<OerHeks> open standaarden :-)
<JanC> Microsoft is intern ook a/h veranderen, en ze zien het nut van open-source voor bepaalde toepassingen ondertussen wel al in
<JanC> of ondersteuning voor bepaalde open source toepassingen
<OerHeks> Oracle ook :-)
<JanC> Oracle is op sommige gebieden erger dan MS op dat vlak  ;)
<AcerAllocated> klopt, op Suse heb ik libre office, core onwikkelaars van OpenOffice is 90% al weg
<JanC> eh
<JanC> > 50% van de core OpenOffice.org developers werkt nog steeds voor Oracle/Sun/Star Division
<Tecumseh> grootste probleem is nog steeds de vendor-lockin
<AcerAllocated> en corruptie
<AcerAllocated> hmmmm, JanC, heb gelezen dat maar 4 van 32 gebleven zijn
<AcerAllocated> zou kunnen
<JanC> AcerAllocated: waar heb je dat gelezen?
<JanC> AcerAllocated: lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk dat die allemaal hun job opgeven om gratis te gaan werken?  :P
<AcerAllocated> gratis niet, er is alweer een fondatie ontstaan
<JanC> die Foundation heeft geen geld om developers te betalen (en zeker geen 30 of zo)
<AcerAllocated> kijk maar naar Duitsland, zij wille (o.a. gemeente Munchen) weer op Windows
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> dat lijkt me een ander verhaal...  ;)
<AcerAllocated> dat weet ik zo niet....heb alleen gelezen
<AcerAllocated> nee, heb je dat gezien? enorm oproer in het parlement
<JanC> welk parlement?
<OerHeks> om 00:01 ?
<OerHeks> vallen er weer banken :P
<AcerAllocated> momentje...
<AcerAllocated> http://webwereld.nl/nieuws/105608/duitsland-dumpt-linux-desktop.html?m_i=y2By9lo1aE2tGF2F0GfRoMw9oIUWKEn3%2Bzwh%2B9ZPCmKfQxP4_#source=newsletter
<AcerAllocated> of het doorgaat zullen wij nog zien, in januari ben ik 11 dagen in Munchen geweest, schweine haxe en helles
<AcerAllocated> o.a. mijn oom werkt bij de gemeente Munchen, gewoon een Linux gebruiker
<AcerAllocated> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiMux
<AcerAllocated> tot morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-10
<Makesabe> Goedendag, weet iemand hoe het kan dat een dvd wel herkend wordt maar dat totem zegt: kan niet lezen van bron?
<Makesabe> ligt dat aan krassen op de dvd of moet ik het ergens anders zoeken?
<AcerAllocated> hi, ik gooi ze weg als ze bekrast zijn, slechte ervaring
<Makesabe> ik zie namelijk niet echt krassen op de dvd, en de computer herkend wel dvd, ik kan hem ook openen en zie de mappen
<RawChid> AL een ander programma geprobeerd?
 * RawChid gebruikt alleen VLC voor video's
<Makesabe> staat dat(VLC) ook standaard op Ubuntu 10.1 geïnstalleerd? Rawchid?
<RawChid> Volgens mij niet, kun je ff opzoeken in het Software Centrum
<AcerAllocated> nee, moet je zelinstaleren, probeer Kaffeine
<Makesabe> ik heb nu VLC maar ik zie nog geen beeld...
<AcerAllocated> Mplayer of Kaffeine?
<RawChid> GEen beeld? Maar de DVD wordt wel afgespeeld?
<Makesabe> VLC geeft aan Afspelen mislukt DVD READ kon blok 0 niet lezen
<Makesabe> Kan ik daar nog iets aan doen?
<RawChid> Andere DVD's doen het wel?
<Makesabe> ja anderen doen het wel
<AcerAllocated> ik heb vorige week een Monty Python weggegooid, met veel pijn, ik kon daar niks meer mee
<RawChid> Makesabe, ik vermoed dat de schijf beschadigd is dan.
<AcerAllocated> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565310/ domme fout bij partitioneren, heeft iemand idee hoe die Fat32 toegankelijk maken en automatisch koppelen?
<RawChid> AcerAllocated: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#FAT32%20and%20FAT16%20Partitions
<trijntje> Makesabe, mss kan ubuntu de encryptie van de dvd niet ontcijferen?
<trijntje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<EmilyPlays> Is hier iemand van het vertaalteam aanwezig?
<trijntje> ja
<claudio_> goedemiddag
<trijntje> hoi
<claudio_> hey ff vraagje
<claudio_> ik heb op mijn ubuntu desktop sinds gisteren iets vervelnds
<claudio_> ik kan niet meer op het internetterwijl ik op de andere computers nergens last van heb
<claudio_> is er hier iemand die toevallig ook sinds een dag of 2 dit probleem heeft ervaren
<claudio_> en hoe het evt op te lossen
<trijntje> ik heb nergens last van iig
<trijntje> heb je draadloos/draadjes internet? Heb je nog windows op diezelfde pc staan? Kan die nog wel op internet?
<claudio_> ik heb gewoon een draadje
<claudio_> enne ik heb op die compie enkel ubuntu 10.04
<claudio_> ik ben ook niet zo erg handig in solving
<trijntje> wat is er te zien in het network-applet?
<claudio_> ik zit nu op een windows laptop te werken
<trijntje> (rechtsboven)
<claudio_> maar ik wil gewoon weer naar boven toe op die ubuntu ding werken
<claudio_> ik zie dat ie inactief is
<claudio_> geen verbinding
<claudio_> ik heb hem verwijderd gisteren
<claudio_> maar nu zie ik laatst actief nooit
<claudio_> dus op de een of andere manier geen internet verbinding
<trijntje> wat heb je gisteren verwijderd?
<claudio_> die internet verbinding
<claudio_> ja ik weet ook ff niet zo goed hoe het uit te leggen
<claudio_> rechtsboven??
<claudio_> trijntje kunnen we ff bellen?
<trijntje> rechtboven in het scherm, op de bovenste balk staat als het goed is het network-manager applet
<claudio_> ja ik weet niet hoe ik daar kom
<trijntje> met de muis :P
<claudio_> ja ok
<claudio_> maar mijn werkbalk is beneden
<trijntje> heb je ubuntu of kubuntu?
<claudio_> ubuntu
<trijntje> dan heb je als het goed is een balk boven en beneden
<claudio_> ja ik heb hem beneden
<claudio_> en aar staat ethernet lo
<claudio_> en nog een paar van dat soort termen
<claudio_> ja ik ben een beetje dombo
<trijntje> als het goed is moet je eth0 of ethernet kiezen
<claudio_> ja die heb ik gedaan
<claudio_> maar dan zou hij zelf verbinding moeten maken
<claudio_> maar dat doet ie niet meer
<claudio_> dan zie je toch in die ene applet dat er verbinding zou moeten zijn
<trijntje> kan je een screenshot van de networkmanager maken en die hier uploaden?
<claudio_> maar ook dat zie ik niet meer
<trijntje> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<claudio_> jeetje nu ga je me dingen vragen die ik echt niet weet
<claudio_> ik ben niet zo echt vaardig
<claudio_> ik wil je wel bellen ofzo of jij mij loop ik ff naar boven toe
<trijntje> nee, ik ben ook nog andere dingen aan het doen. Misschien is er een ubuntu steuntpunt bij je in de buurt? Of kan je degene vragen die ubuntu er op heeft gezet?
<claudio_> ja dat was vanuit de winkel waar ik hem via internet heb gekocht in kerkrade
<claudio_> ik woon in amstelveen
<trijntje> winkel via internet met ubuntu er op? Ik hoop maar niet dat dat weer leen bakker is
 * UndiFineD aait trijntje 
<UndiFineD> boefje
<MrChrisDruif> Aaien? :P
<UndiFineD> ze weet wel waarom
<trijntje> haha, waar heb ik dat aan verdiend?
<UndiFineD> niet ?
<trijntje> kweeni, claudio was niet zo blij :P
<UndiFineD> zo snel jaloers ? tja je hebt het zelf gedaan hoor
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Gerard> ik zoek voor mijn hp 3040sd drivers voor ubuntu...
<Oer> welke driver zoek je Gerard  ?
<Oer> release hardware componenten list http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<spekje> wie weet waar ik info kan vinden over het bereikbaar maken van mijn laptop vanaf een andere locatie.. Dat ik dus vanaf elke locatie kan inloggen op me laptop
<spekje> ik kom nog niet ver met google vast verkeerde zoekopdracht :(
<Oer> je wilt via ssh toegang ? of de ingebouwde remote desktop ?
<spekje> sowieso om dan te kunnen ssh-en naar ander apparaat in netwerk
<spekje> om problemen voor vandaag in toekomst te voorkomen
<Oer> ssh naar een 2e pc in een netwerk, van buitenaf ?
<spekje> nee ik wil me laptop via modem in kunnen schakelen.. moet daar voor iets installen
<spekje> en dan vanaf werk zeg maar op me laptop inloggen en dan vanaf laptop op server die thuis staat
<Oer> wake up on lan?
<spekje> dit voor wanneer server vanaf extern net bereikbaar is
<spekje> ja dat
<Oer> duidelijk :-)
<Oer> magic packet
<spekje> oehh klinkt spannend
<Oer> zo heet dat pakketje, dat word op een speciale poort aangeboden, heel laag geloof ik
<spekje> in modem zit een wake up optie
<spekje> maar die moet ik op server en laptop isntellen
<spekje> maar wil ook op werk op laptop kunnen inloggen
<spekje> via ssh
<spekje> weet niet meer wat ik daarvoor meost doen :/
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<Oer> handig opzoeken of je kaart dit ondersteund etc
<spekje> ah
<spekje> hoop ut
<spekje> me modem wel namelijk
<Oer> nog meer info http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_set_up_Wake-On-Lan_%28Ubuntu%29
<spekje> is klik in modem :)
<Oer> ja zeer handig
<Oer> en boot is nu zo kort, dat is prachtig
<spekje> bios kan ik zeker alleen inzien als ik opstart?
<Oer> dat kan je toch checken met ethtool ?
<spekje> geen idee
<Oer> sudo apt-get install ethtool && sudo ethtool eth0
<Oer> ik heb een d, disabled, klopt ook want ik heb dat uitstaan in mijn bios
<spekje> was al aan isntallen
<Oer> g granted
<spekje> Wake-on: d
<Oer> oke, dan zienin je bios of je wakeup wel hebt ingesteld bij events irq
<Oer> dat verschilt allemaal per bios :(
<spekje> Supports Wake-on: g
<Oer> ow cool
<spekje> stond er boven
<spekje> maar moet het alleen aan zetten nu dus :P
<Oer> ja blijkbaar
<Oer> zo staat het bij mij ook trouwens, zie ik nu
<Oer> ik keek te laag
<spekje> ah ok :)
<spekje> wake-on staat nu ook op g
<Oer> laat je lappie slapen, dan gaat FOAD je wekken :-D
<spekje>  ghehehe
<spekje> lan er aan en het werkt idd :D
<spekje> via mobiel getest
<spekje> nu nog onderzoeken hoe ik me laptop kan bereiken.. geloof ssh demon iets
<HurricaneHarry> ssh-server
<HurricaneHarry> sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-blacklist openssh-blacklist-extra
<Oer> ja, en dan wil je via je laptop je lokale server benaderen ..
<spekje> ja
<Oer> 2x ssh ?
<spekje> dus eingelijk gaat me laptop in slaapstand
<spekje> werkt me server niet ben ik op me werk
<spekje> ga ik me laptop wekken
<spekje> en dan wil ik op me laptop inloggen
<spekje> en dan op me server
<spekje> geheheh
<HurricaneHarry> dat werkt natuurlijk alleen als je server dan niet helemaal "hangt" of uitgeschakeld is.
<spekje> i know
<spekje> maar ben er nu op ingelogd en hij deed het weer
<spekje> dus ga er vanuit dat die dan lokaal ook wel bereikbaar is
<Oer> dit keer heb je geluk denk ik
<HurricaneHarry> in datacenters gebruiken ze ook vaak een via remote te besturen stopcontact.
<Oer> of reset switch  idd HurricaneHarry
<spekje> dat hoef ik thuis nie ;)
<HurricaneHarry> het mooiste is dan een serverboard wat je ook nog de bios in laat via serieel oid.
<CyberGabber> of ILO-kaart > Integrated Lights-Out, volledig beheer
<Tecumseh> HurricaneHarry: vanwaar de extra 2 pakketten?
<Tecumseh> Ik heb het dan over openssh-blacklist openssh-blacklist-extra, wat doen deze en wat is de toegevoegde waarde?
<HurricaneHarry> uitsluiten van foute ssh public keys.
<HurricaneHarry> Contains the list of known-bad default OpenSSH keys, for ssh-vulnkeys to use when examining suspect keys: DSA-1024, RSA-2048
<Oer> uitprinten :-)
<Oer> spekje, als je een scriptje maakt, die zodra je laptop opstart, je server binnengaat met SSH en controleerd de status van de connectie en de status van apache bijvoorbeeld ? en dan reset doet ?
<Oer> dan hoef je geen toegang tot je laptop, met firewall troubles etc
<spekje> Oer: hij hoeft niet teresetten
<Oer> starten dan
<Oer> of herstart
<spekje> nu werkte server ook .. ik was nog ingelogd ben uitgelogd weer ingelogd.. en toen zag ik me zelf ook al online komen op irc
<Oer> dus je laptop starten is nu al genoeg, hoop je ?
<spekje> nee was al wel tijdje op laptop ingelogd
<spekje> ik denk dat me server vannacht gewoon in de war is geraakt van wel geen wel geen internet
<spekje> hoort natuurlijk niet
<spekje> maar hij is vast gelopen toen verbinding er voor zoveelste keer achter elkaar uit viel
<spekje> maar krijg nieuw modem :D
<spekje> en helpt dat niet gaan we KPN stalken
 * spekje lacht gemeen
<Oer> wat jammer nou, dat dit gelogd is.
<spekje> en dus?
<spekje> ben nie bang voor KPN
 * spekje gromt wat
<spekje> ze zijn bang voor mij gehehehe
<Oer> ik heb een prima afspraak met KPN, we bellen niet :-)
<spekje> wordt leuk een leuk ticket.. ga alles in de ik vorm schrijven en als contactnummer het nummer van xs4all :P kijken of ze het snappen :P
<hans_> hallo allemaal
<hans_> ik heb een installatie vraag
<spekkje> hoi hans_
<hans_> help help help
<spekkje> stel je vraag :)
<hans_> heb de stap gezet om over te stappen , nu krijg ik ma installatie een fout melding
<spekkje> welke :)
<hans_> iets over root
<spekkje> je weet niet welke melding?
<hans_> was een hele tekst
<spekkje> je hebt het wel gelezen? had je enig idee wat er ongeveer stond
<spekkje> zonder een melding wordt het klein beetje lastig namelijk :)
<hans_> hem hem het 2 keer geinstaleerd twee keer de zelfde kon een bestand niet vinden
<spekkje> heb je usb stick gebruikt of cd?
<hans_> hij ronde de instalaatie af moest opnieuw op starten , maar dat ging niet(cd)
<spekkje> msichien is het handig een neiuwe te maken cd te maken
<spekkje> en als je weer een melding krijgt ff onthouden welke
<spekkje> of opschrijven
<hans_> heb een 64 bit proc wat is aan te raden
<hans_> kan het in de 64 bit cd kunnen ziten
<spekkje> je pc kan dat wel aan?
<hans_> heb een 64 bit processor windows 7 draaide ook op 64 bit
<spekkje> ah ok meot kunnen
<spekkje> dan idd de 64 versie downglad en weer bradnen
<spekkje> doe je het als dual boot?
<hans_> nee had gisteren een bios probleem sata stond op ide wilde dus niet instaleren
<spekkje> hmm klinkt dus ook beetje als probleem met pc
<hans_> schijf leeg gemaakt en op AHCI gezet
<spekkje> en weer windows ook geinstalleerd
<spekkje> of wil je juist alleen ubuntu
<hans_> ubuntu schijnt niet met ide over weg te kunne
<hans_> nee ga nu echt over
<Oer> klopt, sata in AHCI mode
<hans_> geen vang net meer hahahahaha
<hans_> moet het natuurlijk wel eerst lukken
<hans_> ga het weer proberen
<dutchette> hi guys
<Oer> :-)
<dutchette> very busy here i see
<Oer> niet gek veel problemen momenteel :-)
<dutchette> nederlands?
<dutchette> :)
<Oer> ja je bent nu in de nederlandse ubuntu support irc
<Oer> *talig
<HurricaneHarry> dus nederlands, met enkele variaties...
<dutchette> ojaaa zie ik ja
<dutchette> haha gebruik normaal nooit script
<hans_> zijn we weer
<hans_> is er iemand die mij nag kan helpen
<Cugel> Wat is er Hans.
<hans_> krijf de volgende meldind na instalatie(een moment hij is lang)
<hans_> alert ! /dev/disk/by-uuid/6d3d33aa-8f96-49ef-bb34-887d9257280e dus not exist dropping to shell
<hans_> kan iemand hier iets mee, heb het nu al 4 keer geprobeerd vanaf verschillende CDs
<hans_> is er nog iemand voor hulp
<hans_> is er nog iemand
<HurricaneHarry> jawel, maar ik denk niemand die een antwoord weet...
<CyberGabber> hans_: Ik kan je er niet mee helpen, maar het lijkt op dit probleem ( en oplossong): http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813090
<Ronnie> wil iemand dit documentje eens testen. (bij mij werkt die niet goed) http://www.2shared.com/file/Gx6Xh_QX/Bug.html (openoffice 3.2 en libreoffice 3.3)
<Ronnie> in B1 zit een dropdown
<Ronnie> C1 zou het rijnummer en C2 de naam moeten weergeven
<Oer> er is geen rij c2
<Ronnie> jij bent wakker Oer
<HurricaneHarry> koen, paul werken goed.
<Ronnie> C1 moet het rijnummer van de naam, ingegeven in B1, uit de lijst A1:A6
<Ronnie> HurricaneHarry: ja, maar daarna is er geen touw meer aan vast te knopen
<HurricaneHarry> jens niet, peter weer wel.
<Ronnie> ik was deze vraag aan het oplossen, maar liep dus tegen dat probleem aan: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/formules-gezocht-openoffice-calc-waar-zitten-de-kenners-die-helpen-willen-d/?topicseen
<HurricaneHarry> ik heb verder geen idee, ik gebruik die dingen verder nooit.
<Ronnie> ik ben best bekend met de verschillende fucties in openoffice, maar dit nog totaal niet meegemaakt
<HurricaneHarry> ik zou zeggen meld het ergens aan, er zal vast een libreoffice mailinglijst zijn of een #libreoffice ofzo.
<Ronnie> zit al in libreoffice en openoffice kanaal, beide geen response
<Ronnie> morgen maar een bug aanmaken denk ik
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-11
 * JanC snapt niet helemaal waarom mensen per sé een database in een spreadsheet willen stampen, ook al hebben ze daar een combinatie voor schoenlepels, duct-tape en het bloed van een draak voor nodig...  :P
<doorntje> Goedendag,
<doorntje> Ik heb even een vraagje
<doorntje> Er zit hier iemand naast mij die probeert steeds op een server Ubuntu Server te installeren
<doorntje> Alleen na het kiezen van de taal en het selecteren van installeren krijgt hij een zwart scherm en doet de server niets meer...
<doorntje> Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn?
<Alex--> Hoi
<Alex--> Ik lees hier: http://www.intomobile.com/2010/08/18/ubuntu-11-04-to-be-called-natty-narwhal-arm-support-to-be-headline-feature/              dat 11.04 ARM processor ondersteund.
<Alex--> Betekent dit dat ik Ubuntu 11.04 op mijn iphone kan installeren?
<koan> nee, elk ARM-apparaat is verschillend, da's niet zoals het pc-platform, er moet dus eerst een speciale versie van ubuntu voor de iPhone gemaakt worden voor dat werkt
<Alex--> Pc liep vast :l
<Alex--> Zei iemand nog iets?
<HurricaneHarry> Alex--: koan vermeldde dat de arm-versie niet zondermeer op je Iphone gaat werken.
<Alex--> Hoezo niet?
<HurricaneHarry> omdat arm processoren van elkaar verschillen.
<Alex--> So it aint gonna work?
<Alex--> gtg, bye
<claudio_> is er hier iemand met beetje ervaring op ubuntu
<HurricaneHarry> afhankelijk van wat je wil weten kun je hier best iemand vinden.
<claudio_> ik kan op de een of andere manier geen verbinding meer maken met het internet
<claudio_> gisteren had ik het ook
<claudio_> toen heb ik 10.10 erop gedaan
<claudio_> even opgelost toen weer geen internet
<Oer> via utp of wireless ?
<claudio_> utp
<claudio_> dus ik snap het ff niet meer
<HurricaneHarry> ben je bekend met het werken in een terminal ?
<HurricaneHarry> toepassingen -> hulpmiddelen -> terminalvenster ?
<claudio_> ik heb er inmiddels welk wat ervaring mee opgedaan nu het internet het niet meer doet
<Oer> sneltoets = ctrl + alt + T
<claudio_> ok
<claudio_> en dan=
<HurricaneHarry> ifconfig
<claudio_> ok
<claudio_> en nu zie ik allerlei
<claudio_> abbacadabra
<HurricaneHarry> kijk of je een regel hebt met inet addr onder eth0
<claudio_> ja die is er
<HurricaneHarry> zo ja welk getal staat er achter ? b.v. 192.168.0.1
<claudio_> hw addr 00±25±22±39
<claudio_> zo iets
<HurricaneHarry> nee, inet addr niet je hwaddr
<claudio_> nee er staat niet zoiets in
<claudio_> er is wel internet
<claudio_> maar ik kan met mijn ubuntu pc er op de een of andere vage reden niet meer op
<claudio_> inet addr 127.0.0.1
<HurricaneHarry> dat is het "lo"  interface, localhost die is altijd 127.0.0.1
<claudio_> ok
<claudio_> hoe kan ik dit euvel oplossen?
<HurricaneHarry> je zoekt wel naar eenzelfde regel voor eth0 of eth1 al naar gelang.
<HurricaneHarry> als je daar geen adres hebt staan heb je geen ip adres.
<HurricaneHarry> mogelijk is dan je kabel niet goed of je netwerkkaart stuk.
<claudio_> maar gisteren toen ik 10.10 erop deed toen deed ie het wel een paar uur
<claudio_> en ik heb er al een andere cabel opgedaan toen deed ie het ook niet
<HurricaneHarry> tail /var/log/messages
<HurricaneHarry> misschien staat daar een oorzaak in waarom je geen adres hebt.
<claudio_> bestand of map bestaat niet
<HurricaneHarry> cd /var/log
<HurricaneHarry> ls messages
<HurricaneHarry> bestaat het bestand "messages" wel ?
<claudio_> ls kan geen toegang krijgen
<HurricaneHarry> sudo tail /var/log/messages
<HurricaneHarry> en dan even je wachtwoord intikken.
<HurricaneHarry> waarschijnlijk krijg je dan wel iets te zien.
<HurricaneHarry> ( dit heeft te maken met wat je wel en niet mag op je systeem, ik zal dat zelf anders ingesteld hebben )
<claudio_> poef
<claudio_> kennen we niet ff bellen of zo
<claudio_> kom er echt niet meer uit met dat kut ding
<HurricaneHarry> je kan mij wel bellen, ik weet alleen niet of dat meerwaarde geeft.
<claudio_> wie weet geef je nummer maar
<HurricaneHarry> zie prive bericht.
<claudio_> of ik stuur je wel eerst ff mijn mail adres
<CompaqLocaated> goedemiddag
<HurricaneHarry> en met even bellen toch gevonden dat de kabelverbinding bij claudio niet helemaal in orde was.
<temb> hallo, ik heb ubuntu 10.10 en ondervind problemen met internet. als ik browse krijg ik time out's en wanneer ik download met transmission kunnen andere pc's op het netwerk niet meer browsen. weet iemand waar dit door kan komen?
<HurricaneHarry> temb: transmission heeft de neiging de volledig beschikbare bandbreedte op te slokken, hierdoor zou je de timeouts kunnen krijgen en de problemen met andere pc's kunnen krijgen.
<hans_> hallo allemaal
<temb> hallo
<hans_> hoi ben een ubuntu broekje
<Nuxis> Hey, heb een probleem met mijn wifi. Na de update van 10.10 is mijn kaart 'soft blocked', rfkill unblock all werkt niet... Iemand een sugestie?
<Oer> heb je een FN sneltoets combinatie op je toetsenbord ?
<Oer> of een apparte wifi knopske
<Nuxis> Nope, is niet hard blocked
<Oer> dit geeft hij aan met: rfkill list
<Oer> ?
<Nuxis> uhu
<Oer> staan er mischien updates klaar ?
<Nuxis> en voor de update moest ik nooit iets ontgrendele
<Nuxis> nope juist nieuwe ubuntu geinstalleerd omdat ik dacht dat er iets mis was en hij kon wel een nieuwe gebruiken
<Nuxis> en google geeft me niet echt veel :(
<Oer> heb je sudo gebruikt ? > sudo rfkill unblock all
<Nuxis> ja
<Nuxis> Het werkt gewoon niet
<Nuxis> unblock: 0, all, wifi
<Oer> curieus, ik heb verder geen idee meer :(
<JanC> Nuxis: je kan eens proberen met de backported drivers
<JanC> linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic zou de juiste voor je kernel moeten installeren
<JanC> (dit zit niet in de backports repository, voor de duidelijkheid)
<JanC> zorg ook dat je de laatste updates geïnstalleerd hebt
<JanC> en dan reboot zodat je de laatste kernel & drivers gebruikt
<JanC> Nuxis: heb je ook geprobeerd eerst te locken en dan te unlocken?
<jeffrey_> Is er iemand die mij even wilt helpen met een installatie probleem (Ubuntu 10.10, prog: Webcamstudio)
<Oer> :-)
<jeffrey_> Ik ben naar deze website gegaan: http://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/downloads/detail?name=webcamstudio_0.57alpha2_all.deb&can=2&q=
<jeffrey_> en heb het gedownload
<Oer> ik ken webcamstudio niet. maar ik zie aan je url dat het een alpha is ?
<jeffrey_> vervolgens opend hij hem zelf. Maar wanneer hij hem dan gaat installeren in Ubuntu Softwarecentem zegt hij dat hij geen internet verbinden heeft :S
<jeffrey_> webcamstudio_0.57alpha2_all.deb  is het parket
<Oer> ik download hem ook even, al gebruik ik 64 bit.
<jeffrey_> Ik niet. Ik heb 32 bit draaien
<Oer> het is een java applicatie ?
<jeffrey_> Op een HpProbook 4510s
<jeffrey_> Ik heb geen idee eigenlijk. Ik was opzoek naar een goed alternatief voor Manycam voor windows
<jeffrey_> toen kwam ik dit tegen
<MrChrisDruif> Oer: Is zo te zien ook geschikt voor _all soorten architecturen :)
<Oer> ja, ben bezigjes te downen.
<Oer> ik zie geen internet connectie problemen in de wiki iig.
<jeffrey_> Nee ik ook niet
<jeffrey_> daarom vind ik het ook zo vreemd
<jeffrey_> Als ik klik op Details staat er dit:
<jeffrey_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openjdk-6/openjdk-6-jre-lib_6b20-1.9.4-0ubuntu1_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80] Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openjdk-6/openjdk-6-jre-headless_6b20-1.9.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80] Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openjdk-6/openjdk-6-jre_6b20-1.9.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Oer> welke java gebruik je ? IcedTea ?
<Oer> ah
<Oer> vereist openjdk-6-jre
<jeffrey_> Kan ik dat krijgen door sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre  ?
<MrChrisDruif> Wat doet ManyCam eigen?
<MrChrisDruif> +lijk
<Oer> hmm ik zou hem even checken via synaptic
<Oer> het versiert je webcamstream, begrijp ik
<jeffrey_> Ja en je kan ook plaatjes en filmpjes gebruiken als videoborn
<jeffrey_> ipv je camera
<Oer> skype, messenger
<MrChrisDruif> Probeerde Skype te installeren vanmiddag....mocht niet lukken <_<
<Oer> 1e error: you are not a member of the Video group
<jeffrey_> synaptic?
<Oer> systeem > beheer > synaptic
<Oer> synaptic is softwarecentrum in detail
<MrChrisDruif> Niet via USC of deb <_<"
<Oer> handig om een programma op te zoeken, vaak vind je extra; s of uitbreidingen die ook intressant kunnen zijn
<jeffrey_> oke ik zal erna kijken.
<jeffrey_> Ik heb het werkend
<jeffrey_> Heb eerst update gedaan
<jeffrey_> en toen wilde het wel installeren
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, dan had je waarschijnlijk een update niet afgerond :)
<jeffrey_> Ik denk het :)
<Oer> beetje vaag, maar die puntjes zijn geen sterren, het is erg bewolkt > http://picpaste.com/pics/vuurpijl-F90JBVBB.1297456178.JPG
<Oer> 5x maar 1 staat er niet op
<Gaston_> Funny problem, got Ubuntu 8 on old laptop, works fine, one of the kids removed wireless internet icon from workbar completly, now I can't connect with internet any more? Any suggestions
<Oer> hallo Gaston_ je bent in de nederlandse ubuntu irc hoor :-)
<Oer> klik op je panel, rechter muis, toevoegen > meldingsapplet
<Gaston_> ok, dacht engels, Ja dat is 'm, zit al die tijd te kijken voor netwerk, internet enzo, melding had ik niet in m'n zoek gedachten, bedankt
<Oer> :-)
<Gaston_> Dank nog maals
<Oer> succes Gaston_
<Gaston_> Merci, heerlijk dat Ubuntu
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-12
<gerard> goedemorgen room
<Parsec300> Ik probeer een VPN server te maken van mijn Ubuntu server, om in te kunnen loggen en op mijn netwerk te zitten, maar kan geen goede tutorial hiervoor vinden (IPSEC)
<Parsec300> Alleen maar site-2-site tutorials
<Parsec300> Iemand een goede link?
<dirk_> hallo iedereen
<lg188> hallo
<lg188> Oer: was jij dat die me vorig hielp met die 2 hdd's ?
<lg188> vorige keer*
<gerard> goeden middag iedereen
<Oer> lg188, hoe is het met je hdd's ?
<lg188> Oer: geen idee, maar ik vroeg me af wat het precies weer was in de bios
<Oer> ik weet het eerlijk gezegd ook niet meer 1 2 3
<Oer> iets met een usb stick en externe hdd ?
<MrChrisDruif> Waar hebben we het over?
<hans_> hallo
<hans_> is hier iemand die mij kan helpen
<Oer> vast wel hans_ , tiep je probleem en misschien weet iemand het antwoord
<MrChrisDruif> lg188: Waar hadden jullie het net over? Booten vanaf usb ofzo?
<hans_> ik heb ubuntu op mijn gehele hdd geinstalleerd. nu wil 1 partitie in 2 delen kan at
<lg188> nope
<Oer> hans_, ja dat kan, maar de schijf mag dan niet in gebruik zijn.
<Oer> start live cd/usb en je kan de disk verkleinen met Gparted
<lg188> ik had vroeger windows xp, ma die wouw niet meer opstarte, toen windows 7 willen installen, mislukt, nu als ik ubuntu opstart klaagt die altijd dat de interne hdd niet herkend word
<lg188> en ik vermoed dat die zelfde fout ervoor zorgt dat ik niet opnieuw windows xp kan installen op interne pc
<hans_> ok dat kan alleen via life
<lg188> hdd*
<Oer> ja, live cd of gparted live cd, maar ik denk dat je de ubuntu cd al hebt, dus een andere downloaden is niet nodig.
<hans_> ik was al opzoek naar Gparted , ik wist dat hij bij systeem moest staan
<MonkeyDust> je kent met de love cd toch een media check uitvoeren?
<MonkeyDust> i
<hans_> ga gelijk weer aan de slag nu zie ik bij computer alleen bestandsysteem niet de rest van mijn schijf
<Oer> hans_, gparted word niet geinstalleerd op hdd, dus je vind het niet in je menu van je geinstalleerde ubuntu.
<hans_> tot zo
<MrChrisDruif> Maar je weet ook wel dat je het weer kan installeren Oer :)
<Oer> ja dat kan, maar het is standaard niet aanwezig in systeem menu, toch ?
<Oer> en van die ubuntu installatie, kan je de schijf niet verkleinen, als hij in gebruik is, mij lukt dat niet :(
<MrChrisDruif> Er was wel een manier om dat te doen...eerst vertellen dat hij het moet doen en dan laten uitvoeren bij boot
<MrChrisDruif> Maar LiveCD is een stuk makkelijker voor dit :P
<Oer> ja, ik schat in dat hans_ dit wel lukt
<MrChrisDruif> En is inderdaad niet standaard geïnstalleerd, en denk ook wel dat je gelijk hebt
<Oer> maar lg188, had ik niet met jou gekeken naar Sata modus AHCI <> IDE ?
<lg188> dat was t,
<lg188> geen idee hoe ik moet veranderen in bios
<lg188> maar ik moet even weg
<Oer> als je dit omzet, zijn de huidige partities waardeloos geworden
<Oer> deze week wel iemand tegengekomen hier, die al sinds win7 deze modus op IDE heeft staan. hij was niet blij dat dit zo stond, maar wel blij dat windows7 nu ook beter ging draaien :-D
<Oer> ( na herinstall)
<lg188> ah
<MrChrisDruif> Windows 7.......argh
<lg188> dus windows 7 zet die om
<lg188> dat verklaart veel
<Oer> neen, de pc verkoper/bouwer heeft dit zo gezet.
<Oer> of de eigenaar, in onwetendheid
<lg188> ja ik moet buiten dingen doen
<lg188> dus ik kom straks terug en ik hoop dat je er dan bent :)
<Oer> doe dat eerst :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Oer is hier sinds de oertijd....vandaar de naam O:-)
<Oer> ik moet ook nog 'etenswaren-inslaan'
<hans_> zijn we weer
<hans_> moest de boot schijf verkleinen
<hans_> en de rest in tweee delen
<hans_> maar wat is de map lost en found op die partities
<Oer> lost&found, dat is een paar % die Ext 4 vrijhoud, voor fsck.
<Oer> dit is dan de enige ruimte die ext4 kan gebruiken om tabellen op te slaan en te rekenen
<hans_> kan ik die map verbergen
<Oer> hmm verbergen, goeie vraag
<hans_> het zijn ext2 partities
<Oer> waarom ext2 ? die heeft geen journaling etc
<hans_> ok het is voor opslag en een download partitie
<MrChrisDruif> hans_: Je kan ook Ext4 instellen zonder journaling als je op een SSD zit en je de schrijfacties wil beperken
<hans_> niet te snel ben 1 dag over op ubuntu
<Oer> ik dacht een . voor lost+found zetten, deze wel onzichtbaar maakt ( +h hidden) maar dat dit bij volgende boot weer zichtbaar is.
<hans_> bij deze computer geeft hij niet de ware grote van de partitie aan
<Oer> hoe groot is die en wat geeft hij aan ?
<MrChrisDruif> Is de lost&found niet foor journaling?
<Oer> ja
<Oer> en voor fsck
<hans_> de totale schijf is 500 en hij geeft voor bij 500 aan
<hans_> misschien eerst partitie aan maken en dan instaleren
<hans_> hoe groot moet de partitie minimaal zijn voor instalatie
<Oer> 10 gb is genoeg, meer is leuker.
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, als een beetje bestanden wil opslaan :)
<Oer> voor bestanden opslaan zullen die apparte partities zijn, vermoed ik.
<Oer> maar een paar leuke programmaś kan zo oplopen, alle 3d spelen uit synaptic ben je zo 2,5 gb kwijt
<hans_> eerst met gparted de schijf op delen 50 100 350 en dan op de 50 schijf instaleren
<Oer> ja prima
<hans_> zijn we weer
<MrChrisDruif> Oer: Ik moet denk ik een keer m'n /home moet back-uppen en omzetten naar /data :P
<hans_> als ik meerdere partities wil maken welke ext moeten ze dan zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Ext4 is een goede....maar is mede afhankelijk van wat je er mee wilt doen :)
<hans_> een voor ubuntu(50 GB) een voor downloads(350GB) en een voor opslag(100GB)
<hans_> welke ext moet ik hebben
<MrChrisDruif> Voor ubuntu inderdaad ext4, afhankelijk wat je download kan je kiezen voor andere, maar ext4 is een goede algemene keuze :)
<johanvd> als het om grote bestanden gaat zou je voor XFS kunnen kiezen
<hans_> het is voor hd films
<johanvd> die zijn meestal wel vrij groot ja :D
<hans_> die ik download en uitpak en eventueel bewerk
<MrChrisDruif> Zoals johanvd zei: je kan dan evt. voor XFS kiezen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...maar hoe download je? nieuwsgroepen?
<hans_> bedankt ga gelijk aan de slag twee maal ext 4 en 1 maal xfs
<hans_> see you all
<lg188> Oer: ben terug
<Oer> :-)
<lg188> dus het was in bios iets met ahci en ide, stel dat windows 7 die naar ide heeft gezet, waar vind ik dan ergens hoe ik die moet fixen4
<Oer> neen, een OS kan geen bios functie omzetten, gelukkig.
<Oer> dit moet ergens in je north/south chipset instellingen staan, bij controller
<Oer> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_qNFgsHp2dCk/S45hBDdM3iI/AAAAAAAAC2s/SyTW3ecOPcI/s400/Aspire-4740G-BIOS-SATA-IDE-mode-large.jpg
<Oer> http://www.hardwarezone.com.au/img/data/articles/2009/2897/7%20-%20SATA-AHCI.jpg
<Oer> voorbeelden van biossen
<Oer> deze is mischien wel het duidelijkst > http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/846/ECS_X58B-A_BIOS-Peripherals.jpg
<Oer> het kan dus in Raid menu zitten
<lg188> ah oke
<lg188> zal even proberen
<lg188> Oer: back
<lg188> kan het ook iets zijn zoals "native sata " en dan accepteren of blokeren ?
<Oer> ja, native sata is zelfde als AHCI
<Oer> ata is gelijk aan ide
<Oer> als dit zo staat, dan is dat goed
<lg188> ah
<lg188> die stond op accepteren
<lg188> zijn er dan andere mogelijk heden?
<Oer> andere mogenlijkheden dat je win7/xp disk niet herkent word ...
<Oer> als deze besmet is, met een rootkit..
<lg188> dat zou raar zijn
<lg188> mijncd word herkent
<lg188> ma disk is volledig leeg
<lg188> hdd*
<Oer> vreemd, je zou testdisk kunnen gebruiken om te zien of er wat terug te halen is.
<lg188> Oer: is al 3  keer geformateerd geweest.
<Oer> dan denk ik niet dat er wat terug te halen is.
<Oer> heb je al eens je bios / moederbord gereset
<Oer> ?
<Oer> power eraf, powerknop vasthouden 10 sec , en weer aansluiten ?
<Parsec300> Hoi, is het mogelijk om met een USB stick een laptop om te toveren in een wireless access point in Ubuntu?
<trijntje> watvoor usb stick?
<lg188> Oer: uhm moderbord reset ?
<Parsec300> trijntje, een QuickerTek nQuick
<Parsec300> Volgens mij RTL8287 chip
<hans_> heb 3 partities gemaakt wil hem nu op een ext 4 installeren krijg ik de melding er is geen basisbestandsysteem gedefineerd
<hans_> wat nu?????????????????????/
<trijntje> rare fout, waar krijg je die? Kan je niet gewoon kiezen dat je die partitie wilt formateren?
<hans_> kan hem wel op de hele schijf instaleren maar als ik hem op die partitie wil krijg ik deze melding
<Parsec300> hans_, heb je wel aangevinkt dat die partitie geformatteerd moet worden?
<hans_> hallo
<hans_> nog ff een vraagje
<hans_> hoeveel partities maakt ubuntu aan bij een instalatie
<Gh0sty> 2 by default denkik
<Gh0sty> 1tje voor / en een swap
<Gh0sty> iemand een idee wat de beste manier is om een linux partitie over te zetten? :/
<Gh0sty> ik heb nu een disk waarop / sda1 is, swap sda5 en /home sda6
<Gh0sty> ik wil nu een nieuwe disk waarop ik die install ga overzettetn
<Gh0sty> maar alles gaat 1 partitie opschuiven:
<Gh0sty> sda1 wordt een windows, sda2 of sda5 mijn / en sda6 swap en sda7 dan /home
<Gh0sty> ik kan full image maken met clonezilla bvb maar ik veronderstel niet dat ubuntu het gaat leuk vinden dat partities veranderen? :p
<hans_> dus de extended is vrije ruimte
<Aegir_> Hoe kan ik mijn externe scherm inschakelen
<MonkeyDust> System > Preferences > Display
<Aegir_> Blijft dan je eigen scherm gehandhaafd?
<rozebig> hallo allemaal
<MonkeyDust> dat kun je aanklikken he
<rozebig> ben een ubuntu maagd en heb een vraag
<Gh0sty> stel uw vraag
<MonkeyDust> daar zijn wij voor
<rozebig> heb een 500 GB schijf maar in gparted zie ik maar 465 GB waar is de rest
<MonkeyDust> ja, heb ik ook voor
<MonkeyDust> ik heb ermee leren leven
<rozebig> en wat is de beste manier om te instaleren
<MonkeyDust> live cd
<rozebig> zit ik nu op
<rozebig> bij instalatie vraag hij hoe ik wil instaleren
<MonkeyDust> instructies opvolgen
<rozebig> kan ik als ik hem op de gehele schijf instaleer later mijn partitie on indelen
<MonkeyDust> kun je vlot overweg met partities? dat is het lastigste deel van de installatie
<rozebig> hoe bedoel je
<MonkeyDust> kun je vlot overweg met partities?
<rozebig> aan maken moet geen probleem zijn
<rozebig> als ik weet in welke extention
<MonkeyDust> heb je een schijf wel eens ingedeeld in partities?
<rozebig> net nog in gparted
<MonkeyDust> had ook met de installer gekund, is zelfs eenvoudiger
<Aegir_> Aegir : has quit
<rozebig> moet ik dan instaleren op gehele schijf
<rozebig> of handmatig
<MonkeyDust> met handmatig kun je zelf partities maken
<rozebig> alleen de ext4 of ook de swap
<MonkeyDust> er moet een swap partitie zijn he
<rozebig> moet ik die zelf maken en hoe groot moet die zijn
<rozebig> primair of logisch
<rozebig> begin einde?
<rozebig> aanhechtpunt ?
<MonkeyDust> bij mij is de swap 5 GB
<MonkeyDust> de root / ook
<rozebig> de root is de boot
<MonkeyDust> rozebig: kijk hier eens => ~https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<rozebig> ga ik ff doen
<rozebig> thx
<leoquant> python 4 workshop voor de liefhebbers: 19.30 mwanzo
<ddk> hier iemand die me kan helpen?
<d9ping> vertel maar ..
<ddk> wel ik zal kort uitleggen
<ddk> elke vester die ik minimaliseer verdwijnt gewoon
<ddk> en toch blijf ik bev bij youtube de muziek beluisteren
<ddk> is dit normaal?
<trijntje> nee, dat klinkt alsof de applet die de actieve vensters weergeeft is gecrashed
<ddk> ja dit kan wel
<ddk> want ik hem nooit volledig updaten door een fout
<trijntje> zit je op ubuntu? Met twee balken, boven en onder?
<ddk> alleen boven
<ddk> heb die van beneden in begin wegedaan
<trijntje> dus de programma's zijn niet weg, maar je hebt de balk waarop ze staan weggedaan
<ddk> ik denk het
<Oer> daar 'verdwijnen' je geminimaliseerde progjes :-)
<trijntje> werkt alt-tab niet om ze weer zichtbaar te maken?
<ddk> :D
<ddk> niet echt
<trijntje> je kan de vensterlijst in de bovenste balk plaatsen, of de onderste balk herstellen
<commandoline> http://marten-de-vries.nl/chattest2/chat/3
<commandoline> ho, sorry, verkeerde chatroom...
<ddk_> he manne
<ddk_> ik ben terug
<ddk_> heb mijn ander venster dus geminimaliseerd
<ddk_> heb dus alles gemist wat jullie zeiden
<ddk_> :D
<ddk_> dus nu was mijn vraag, wat moet ik nu doen om mijn balk terug te krijgen?
<trijntje> lekker handig :P
<ddk_> niet echt
<trijntje> rechtermuisknop op bovenste balk -> applet toevoegen -> vensterlijst
<ddk_> uim heb dit nu gedaan maar hier staat niets op
<sgs1990> weet iemand een programma wat werkt als windows media center zodat ik met m'n xbox360 films van m'n pc kan streamen?
<ddk> zou ook wel handig zijn
<Oer> mediafire xbmc ?
<sgs1990> xbmc kreeg ik hier niet aan de gang
<Oer> en welk formaat zijn die xbox films ?
<sgs1990> zal even kijken naar mediafire
<sgs1990> ik bedoel films van m'n pc naar de xbox
<sgs1990> en meestal avi
<Oer> xbmc zou dan mijn 1e keus zijn
<Oer> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu,_a_Step-by-Step_Guide
<sgs1990> die wiki heb ik ook tot op de stap gevolgd alleen kreeg het nogsteeds niet voor elkaar om te linken met m'n xbox
<sgs1990> kon die optie niet vinden in het programma
<Oer> ik heb geen 360 :(
<dutchette> weet iemand hier een goed programma voor linux  voor het dowloaden van liedje
<dutchette> liedjes*
<dutchette> ik had eerst frostwire
<sgs1990> toch bedankt Oer,, zal zelf even verder prutsen
<Oer> ligt niet aan het programma, dutchette , maar aan de bron :-)
<Oer> mozilla's Filezilla is een goeie FTP progje, de standaard Transmission werkt ook prima voor torrents.
<dutchette> ?
<dutchette> nu moet je er wel rekening mee houden dat ik niet echt goed met computers ben
<dutchette> haha
<Oer> ik heb verder geen idee hoe je muziek moet downloaden.
<sgs1990> dutchette,, ben je beetje bekend met torrents?
<Oer> ik ruk hooguit een youtube muziekfilmpje uit ~/.mozilla/firefox/b3zsvkjh.default/Cache
<sgs1990> Oer,, zijn die filmpjes uit die map al gedownload,, of stream je die meteen van uit de link?
<Oer> ja pas als hij helemaal binnen is.
<Oer> zolang de browser dan nog open staat, kan je hem copieren
<sgs1990> oke gaaf, geen youtube downloaders meer nodig dus
<sgs1990> ik heb m'n browser dicht en toch staan de filmpjes er nog in
<Oer> nou, je hebt een youtube service nodig, als je per se HD kwaliteit wil hebben, maar je adsl is niet zo snel
<Oer> die download hem voor je, en je haalt hem op de sloffen binnen
<Oer> HD 720 gaat hier prima
<sgs1990> als je het filmpje in de browser op hd kwalitiet kijkt komt ie toch ook als hd in de map te staan of niet?
<Oer> juist
<trijntje> bij mij staan ze altijd in /tmp, minder zoeken ;)
<sgs1990> dan scheelt dit zo heel wat werk
<Oer> dat was zo, trijntje :(
<Oer> veel handiger
<sgs1990> staan ze idd bij mij niet meer
<trijntje> kan je in firefox instellen geloof ik
<trijntje> about:config -> browser.cache.disk.enable=false
<Oer> ow even znuffelen
<sgs1990> oke ik heb een nieuw probleem,, als ik iets wil openen wat in net heb gedownload, dan wil ubuntu het openen met een winodws programma wat ik in wine heb geinstalleerd openen
<sgs1990> weet iemand hoe ik door de keuze, Anderen, aan te klikken een ander programma kan kiezen,,, krijg dan altijd m'n home directory map te zien, maar heb geen idee hoe ik dan bij de programmas kom waarmee ik het wil openen
<trijntje> rechtermuisknop op het bestand -> eigenschappen -> openen met
<Oer> is dat niet in te stellen in de wine map ? wine config of zoiets ?
<Oer> ik heb geen wine, kan niet meekijken :(
<sgs1990> trijntje,, dat kan inderdaad, maar als ik het wil openen in firefox, dan kan ik dit nog niet doen, en zou liever niet iedere keer alles moeten downloaden en dan naar d emap toe om het met het juiste programma te openen
<sgs1990> Oer, je kna het idd instellen met wine dat hij zich er buiten houdt, maar dan nog opent hij afbeeldingen met een windows programma
<sgs1990> weet ook niet hoe dit komt
<trijntje> ow, je wilt dat firefox het juiste programma selecteert om het mee te openen?
<sgs1990> als dit zou kunnen wel ja
<trijntje> hmm, dat weet ik niet, ik doe het altijd op de omslachtige manier
<sgs1990> ik nu ook, maar dacht vraag het even,, mischien is er iemand die hier al een oplossing voor had gevonden
<sgs1990> toch bedankt voor de hulp
<sgs1990> weet iemand ook hoe ik de bootscreen kan veranderen,, niet het inlog scherm maar het venster dat je ziet dat ubuntu aan het laden is?
<Oer> dat heet plymouth geloof ik ?
<hansw> dan moet je bepaalde kernel modules laden
<hansw> volgens mij een voorloper van wayland
<hansw> framebuffer als ik het goed heb
<trijntje> ik dacht dat het juist simpeler was geworden om dat scherm te veranderen
<hansw> had tijden een penguin links bovenin
<Oer> http://laptopny.us/ubuntu-tips/changecustom-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-10-04-splashxsplashplymouth of deze > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Oer> ik zie dat maar 15 seconden :(
<Lepjepr> Goedeavond allemaal
<trijntje> hoi
<Lepjepr> Kan iemand me vertellen waar ik het loginscherm kan veranderen?
<trijntje> systeem -> beheer -> aanmeldscherm
<Lepjepr> oke
<Lepjepr> daar kan ik niet kiezen welke template je wil gebruiken
<Lepjepr> vroeger was daar een scherm voor
<Lepjepr> nu kan ik alleen kiezen of ik geluid aan wil zetten
<Lepjepr> welke gebruikers
<Lepjepr> en welke schil ik wil
<trijntje> ik geloof dat ze die optie bij gnome verwijderd hebben
<Lepjepr> oke
<trijntje> ik weet niet hoe je dat nu moet aanpassen, zou wel te vinden moeten zijn
<Lepjepr> oke dankje
<Lepjepr> Ik zie het al
<Lepjepr> Ze hebben het uitgezet om opstarten te versnellen
<sgs1990> hallo allemaal
<Lepjepr> Hallo
<sgs1990> ik heb weer een klein probleempje
<MrChrisDruif> Shoot
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<sgs1990> tijdens het installeren van xmbc stond in de tutorial dat ik drivers moest installeren van de video kaart
<sgs1990> dit heb ik netjes gedaan en vanaf dat moment gaat het dus fout :)
<sgs1990> compizconfig doet het niet meer
<sgs1990> en heb maar de minimale video power
<sgs1990> hoe krijg ik in gods naam weer deze drivers er af, of ze goed aan het werk
<Lepjepr> welke videokaart heb je?
<sgs1990> kan ik ook een reset doen in het systeem naar een paar uur terug, of naar gisteren,,,, wat moet ik doen?
<sgs1990> geen idee,,, ben vergeten hoe ik dit kan opvragen in turminal
<sgs1990> bij die drivers die ik dus niet had moeten installeren staat nvidea
<Oer> lspci | grep -i VGA
<sgs1990> maar weet niet zeker of ik die ook heb
<sgs1990> ~$ lspci | grep -i VGA
<sgs1990> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<Lepjepr> dan heb je de verkeerde drivers geinstalleerd
<Oer> nvidia driver.
<Oer> idd.
<sgs1990> oke en hebben jullie enig idee hoe ik dit nu op kan lossen zonder dat ik ubuntu opnieuw moet installeren?
<Oer> raar dat nvidia-installer dit accepteerde.
<Oer> hoe heb je deze geinstalleerd ?
<sgs1990> via de terminal
<sgs1990> met een opdracht regel,, kan wel opzoeken welke
<sgs1990> sudo apt-get install libvdpau1 nvidia-185-libvdpau
<Lepjepr> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sgs1990> mijn stomme schuld,, staat duidelijk in dat het voor nvidea is
<sgs1990>  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sgs1990> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure moet als root worden uitgevoerd
<sgs1990> hoe voer ik iets uit als root?
<sgs1990> -r er voor toch?
<Lepjepr> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lepjepr> Sorry mijn fout vergat sudo
<Lepjepr> en ff sudo apt-get remove libvdpaul nvidia-185-libvdpau
<Lepjepr> zodat die pakketen die je net installeerde weer weg zijn
<sgs1990> met sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg gebeurt er niks
<Oer> check hardwaredrivers in systeem menu :-)
<sgs1990> E: Kan pakket libvdpaul niet vinden
<Lepjepr> oke
<Lepjepr> dan heb je die net ook niet geinstalleerd
<sgs1990> Oer, die snap ik niet helemaal,, zie nergens hardwaredrivers staan in het systeem menu
<Oer> systeem > beheer > extra stuurprogramma ?
<sgs1990> toch echt heb ik bij systeem -> beheer een progje dat nvidea x server settings heet
<Oer> als je geen nvidia hebt, die maar niet gebruiken :-)
<sgs1990> Oer,, als ik dat doet dan zoekt ie 5 sec en dan krijg ik de melding,, er zijn geen niet-vrije stuurprogramma's in gebruik op deze computer, en verder blijft alles leeg
<sgs1990> ik kan verder niks aanklikken of wat dan ook, hebalve sluiten
<Lepjepr> sgs1990 je moet de pakketen die je in de guide van xbmc heb geinstalleerd eerst verwijderen he
<sgs1990> dus moet de volgende regels die ik heb ingevoerd eerst allemaal verwijrderen?
<sgs1990> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties pkg-config
<sgs1990> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<sgs1990> sudo apt-get update
<sgs1990> sudo apt-get install xbmc xbmc-standalone
<sgs1990> sudo apt-get update
<Lepjepr> in het stuk dat je de nvidea driver installeerde
<Lepjepr> Dat moet weg
<Oer> nee, alles met nvidia*
<sgs1990> hoe verwijder ik alles met nvidea? kan dat met een regel in de terminal?
<Oer> ik zou dat in synaptic doen.
<sgs1990> die is idd al bezig
<sgs1990> en als ik die nvidea drivers heb verwijderd, dan zou het weer moeten werken zoals vroeger? of moet ik dan nog de ati radeon mobility x1400 drivers downloaden?
<Oer> die ati word ondersteund door nouveau denk ik.
<Parsec300> Weet iemand een goede tutorial voor IPSEC VPN server voor Ubuntu?
<erkan^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPSecHowTo ?
<Parsec300> Misschien had ik beter kunnen specificeren dat ik OpenSwan wilde gebruiken, maar bedankt voor de link. Die had ik al bezocht.
<Ronnie> ik heb mijn ~/.subversion/config perongelijk overschreven en geen backup. De config is verder niet veranderd vanaf de default. heeft iemand een kopietje?
<gerard> goeden avond ieder een in de room
<MrChrisDruif> Dank u, insgelijk
<gerard> hoi crisgruif
<gerard> ben jij een beetje bekend met ubuntu cridruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hangt er vanaf wat je bedoelt :) Ubuntu is een breed concept
<gerard> ik heb ubuntu geinstalleert nu wil ik msn doen met een college maar die heeft windows7 draaien  chatten gaat wel maar met de cam werkt het niet weet jij soms een progje die ik op ubuntu kan installeren dat het wel werkt
<hansw> ik zie niet in waarom je in het weekend je collega wil zien maar probeer het eens met amsn
<gerard> heb ik geinstalleert maar daar werkt het niet op  vandaar deze vraag ik heb ook emese geinstalleert daar werkt het ook niet op
<gerard> die collega is een vis maatje van me
<gerard> ik bedoel ook een vriend van me geen collega is een typ foutje van mij   hahahahah lol
<MrChrisDruif> gerard: Wat ik wel weet van de video-protocol in msn is dat hij ongeveer 5x (Ja, vijf keer) is aangepast....hierdoor heeft in ieder geval Pidgin geen ondersteuning voor webcammen met msn
<MrChrisDruif> Gtalk werkt wel voor zover ik weet :)
<gerard> ok dankje voor je begrip ga ik morgen even downloaden staat in softwerecuntrum he
<MrChrisDruif> Maar misschien dat het binnenkort gaat komen, aangezien MSN tegenwoordig verplicht om de nieuwste versie te gebruiken
<MrChrisDruif> Gtalk?
<gerard> gtalk bedoel ik staat in g\het softwerecuntrum dacht ik of zit ik er naast
<MrChrisDruif> Weet niet of Gtalk zelf in het software centrum zit, maar met Pidgin kan je ook met Gtalk verbinding maken :)
<gerard> ok danje die heb ik gedownload dacht ik ga ik straks even kijken  sorry voor de vragen maar ik werk pas een dag met ubuyntu  ik weet nog een hele hoop niet hoe alles werkt vandaar
<MrChrisDruif> (Pidgin heeft ondersteuning voor een heleboel protocollen)
<MrChrisDruif> Evenals de standaard Empathy :)
<MrChrisDruif> (Maar ben zelf meer fan van Pidgin :P)
<gerard> al wat ik geinstalleert heb werkt correct alleen geen cam verbindingen  chatten gaat perfect
<erkan^> OpenSwan? Nog nooit gehoord :S
<erkan^> ik ook, MrChrisDruif
<gerard> hoi erkan
<erkan^> hoi gerard
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: OpenSwan?
<gerard> fijne dag gehad erkan
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-13
<gerard> wat is openswan   stomme vraag misschien hahahaha lol
<erkan^> hier had iemand over openSwan
<erkan^> ook geen idee
<gerard> ok
<erkan^> het is wel mogelijk dat je camt met iemand vanuit Skype, gerard
<erkan^> op het moment is alleen Engelstalig
<gerard> ja dat weet ik al heb ik ook pas ondekt hoor maar mijn vismaatje heb geen skype   stom he
<gerard> ik weet wel als je in ubuntu een beetje thuis ben werkt het beter als windows
<erkan^> en amsn dan?
<gerard> die heb ik ook chatten gaat daar perfect mee maar cammen werkt niet
<gerard> alles is veel mooier en sneller als in windows
<erkan^> en empathy dan?
<gerard> idem dito
<erkan^> dito ?
<gerard> maar ik moet nog een hoop ondekken hier hoor erkan  maar geduld is een schonen zaak he
<erkan^> dat is prima
<MrChrisDruif> gerard: Mooier is persoonlijk O:-)
<gerard> hoe bedoel je crisdruif
<MrChrisDruif> Nou, zelf vond ik de windows etc. in 7 mooier dan de standaard thema in Ubuntu :)
<gerard> ik ben ook nog opzoek naar een goed download progje voor ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Daarom zeg ik dat jou opmerking over mooier en sneller niet helemaal klopte....sneller kan je aantonen, mooier is persoonsgebonden :)
<erkan^> gerard, probeer eens met tabs. eerst typ je mr daarna tabs (-:
<gerard> ok daar heb je wel een goed punt crisdruif
<MrChrisDruif> gerard: Wat voor download? Je hebt verschillende soorten downloaden :P
<gerard> ik heb vuzee gedownload maar dat werkt voor geen metr
<MrChrisDruif> Vuze? Jak :P
<MrChrisDruif> Memory hog :D
<gerard> en als ik bzb wil gaan downloaden moet je een abonnement nemen voor een x bedrag per maand
<gerard> nzb bedoelik
<erkan^> nzb ? nog nooit gehoord
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Nieuwsgroepen?
<erkan^> ja die ken ik
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij was nzb voor nieuwsgroepen...
<gerard> werkt in windows geweldig hoor echt waar heb ik jarebn mee gewerkt
<MrChrisDruif> En vuze is voor torrents toch?
<gerard> ja dat is zo
<erkan^> ik heb die niet nodig, want ik heb feeds hier ofzo is voldoende informatie . ook googel discussiegroepen, forum van ubuntu, etc
<MrChrisDruif> Standaard is Transmission geïnstalleerd
<erkan^> ja idd
<MrChrisDruif> Maar zelf gebruik ik liever deluge
<MrChrisDruif> Beide zijn geschikt voor torrents :)
<erkan^> ik download heel weinig\
<gerard> ok dat wist ik niet dankje vast voor deze inlichtingen
<gerard> ik wel heel veel films enzo
<erkan^> ik niet, geen tijd daarvoor :p
<gerard> ik ben vutter he  hahaahahahahah
<MrChrisDruif> Maar voor nieuwsgroepen moet je of googlen of wachten op iemand anders....zelf geen ervaring mee
<erkan^> schutter bedoel je?
<MrChrisDruif> Vutter? =-O
<gerard> haahahahahahah lol erkan
<MrChrisDruif> Wow :)
<MrChrisDruif> Leuk dat je alsnog Ubuntu gaat proberen... (Ik ben langzaam mijn familie aan het om zetten naar Ubuntu/Linux :P)
<erkan^> Iemand die gebruikt maakt van een VUT-regeling ?
<erkan^> ik heb net effe via google gezocht
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, dat bedoelt hij denk ik :)
<gerard> ik ga er ook helemaal voor crisdruif
<erkan^> ik dacht dat je bedoelde schutter, maar het is zo niet
<erkan^> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Zo noemen ze die mensen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Fantastisch om te horen...
<gerard> ok
<erkan^> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Maar deze jonge knaap gaat naar bed...morgen weer redelijk vroeg eruit
<erkan^> maar heb jij geprobeerd: mr daarna tabs (hier chatbox0 typen?
<erkan^> truste MrChrisDruif
<gerard> ik zou zeggen welterusten voor zo dan crisdruif
<MrChrisDruif> gerard: Wat erkan^ bedoelt is dat je namen kan auto-completen...door de eerste paar letters te typen (Bijv. mr) en dan een tab
<erkan^> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Dan "ping" je die mensen ook gelijk...waardoor ze weten dat ze aangesproken worden :)
<MrChrisDruif> Dag! :D
<gerard> dat weet ik niet  hoe dat werkt dat bedoel ik dus met nog veel ondekken hier
<erkan^> geeft niks (-: gerard
<gerard> maar ik ga nu wel mijn mandje opzoeken  morgen weer een nieuwe dag
<gerard> ik zou zeggen welterusten voor straks erkan
<erkan^> truste
<erkan^> te laat
<bassgun> goedenavond, toevallig nog iemand aanwezig op dit tijdstip *gaap* ;)
<Gotiniens> yep
<bassgun> ah hoi Gotiniens :)
<Gotiniens> morguh
<bassgun> ik zit nl. met het volgende: ik wil ook zo'n pxe-boot server ding bouwen, maar daar heb ik dus oa. een DHCP server voor nodig...
<Gotiniens> yep
<Gotiniens> tftp
<bassgun> en mijn router heeft er ook al een, dus ik ben bang dat dat vreemde conflicten kan geven.
<Gotiniens> ja klopt
<bassgun> ah... hmmm...
<Gotiniens> de beste oplossing is die in je router even uitschakelen
<bassgun> ok... zat ik nl ook wel aan te denken
<bassgun> Fritzbox WLAN 7170 overigens... :
<bassgun> p
<Gotiniens> of even een apart netwerkje voor PXE
<bassgun> als in: VLAN?
<Gotiniens> bijv
<Gotiniens> ik weet niet of je thuis router dat aankan
<bassgun> waaw... hier kan ik echt verder mee
<Gotiniens> of switch natuurlijk
<bassgun> dat zal mij idd benieuwen...
<Gotiniens> ik heb thuis ook niet zulk bijzonder spul staan
<bassgun> maar router tijdelijk even uitschakelen is denk ik wel voldoende for now.... als ik het pxe verhaal dan voor mekaar heb, ga ik weleens stoeien met VLAN :)
<Gotiniens> precies dat is de goedkoopste oplossing
<bassgun> ah ok, maar het is wel leuk om daarmee te klooien he =)
<bassgun> haha zo mag ik het graag horen
<Gotiniens> met een beetje pech heb je voor een extra vlan ook een extra NIC nodig namelijk
<bassgun> zo'n ding: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_interface_controller ?
<bassgun> want dan gaan we idd voor de cheapest solution :)
<Gotiniens> ja, een netwerkkaart dus :)
<bassgun> hahaha :) ack
<zwartetoorts> Er was ook iets met de ene dhcp server als authorative zetten voor je lan
<bassgun> ooooowkeey...
<Gotiniens> zwartetoorts, daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord?
<zwartetoorts> met isc-dhcpd kan je je dhcp server authorative maken voor een lan
<zwartetoorts> Ik weet het niet precies en het ligt waarschijnlijk ook aan de instelling van je andere dhcp server
<zwartetoorts> Maar volgens mij is het mogelijk meerdere dhcp servers in 1 lan te hebben op die manier
<Gotiniens> mjah even de documentatie erbij gepakt, maar als ze nu allebei authorative zijn?
<Gotiniens> dat kan je natuurlijk niet instellen in je fritzbox
<zwartetoorts> dat zei ik net, het ligt aan de andere dhcp server
<zwartetoorts> wie weet is die niet authorative
<zwartetoorts> andes is het wie het eerst komt, die het eerst maalt
<Gotiniens> mjah veel geouwehoer, voor weinig zekerheid imo :P
<zwartetoorts> is een kwestie van uitproberen dan
<zwartetoorts> of fatsoenslijke firmware gebruiken waarbij je dat soort dingen wel in kan stellen, maar dat is een andere discussie
<Gotiniens> je hebt niet altijd de keuze
<zwartetoorts> da's waar
<zwartetoorts> Met goede firmware heb je dan weer geen 2de dhcp server nodig.....
<bassgun> :)
<Gotiniens> mjah ik ken geen enkele router waar je de benodigde opties voor PXE kan instellen
<zwartetoorts> openwrt
<zwartetoorts> via de webinterface of via ssh, dnsmasq doet dhcp en pxe
<Gotiniens> heb je dan toegang tot de dhcp.conf?
<zwartetoorts> dnsmasq gebruikt geen dhcp.conf, maar je kan isc-dhcpd ook installeren als je die liever hebt. En ja, in openwrt kan je veel config bestanden gewoon bewerken
<zwartetoorts> of ze worden via script uit /etc/config/xxxx gegenereerd
<zwartetoorts> en die scripts kan je ook uitbreiden
<zwartetoorts> maar pxe dhcp opties zitten standaard in de web interface
<zwartetoorts> openwrt heeft een schrijfbare root, dus je kan alles aanpassen via ssh
<zwartetoorts> eigenlijk een union fs root
<zwartetoorts> Volgens mij worden ook enkele fritsboxen door openwrt ondersteunt, maar dat weet ik niet zeker
<bassgun> pff hehe... eindelijk de DHCO-enable/disable setting gevonden in het oerwoud der Fr!tZzBox instellingen... :/
<zwartetoorts|2> Hola?
<bassgun> nogmaals bedankt voor de hulp, en good night :)
<bassgun> byebye
<zwartetoorts> Houdoe, schijnbaar heb ik iets gemist omdat m'n draadloos er uit viel
<wvdb> NLers hier?
<joinubuntunlteam> test
<rozebig> goede morgen allemaal
<rozebig> hoe krijg ik mij outlook adressen en mail leesbaar in evolution
<trijntje> rozebig, dat is lastig, omdat outlook zn best doet om dat onmogelijk te maken
<trijntje> rozebig, je moet dan eerst onder windows thunderbird installeren, daarmee de email van outlook imoprteren, dan vanuit thunderbird exporteren en dat in evolution importeren
<trijntje> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/moving-outlook-email-data-to-linux-evolution-mail-client.html
<Parsec300> rozebig, trijntje. Je kunt misschien ook via google mail (IMAP) alle mail op je Google account zetten en op die manier importeren in Thunderbird.
<Parsec300> Ik heb namelijk wel vaker mails gesleept van mijn ene account (mail op de computer) gesleept naar mijn Google account en toen stond alles daar gewoon op.
<Gotiniens> Parsec300, mjah dan heb je eerst een google account nodig :P
<Gotiniens> niet iedereen wil dat
<Parsec300> Gotiniens, die is gratis, maar de methode van trijntje zal denk ik ook goed werken
<Gotiniens> gratis is niet een reden om het perse wel te hebben ;)
<Lepjepr> Wegens privacy reden wil je het niet?
<Gotiniens> bijv
<Parsec300> Weet iemand trouwens hoe je in Apache authentication voor specifieke mappen kunt regelen zonder de .htaccess en .htpasswd methode? In de Apache documentation wordt zelf al gezegd dat dit niet de beste methode is, maar wel de makkelijkste
<Parsec300> Maar wordt verder niet gezegd wat nou wel de beste methode is
<rozebig> ze staan nu op een andere HDD heb hier geen windows meer op
<rozebig> kan ik het niet op een usb zetten en via een andere pc naar mij yoe sturen
<Parsec300> rozebig, dan wordt het steeds gecompliceerder. Tenzij T-bird ook de originele Outlook mappen kan importeren
<joolz> Parsec300: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/auth.html
<Parsec300> joolz, thanks. Dit heb ik wel eerder gezien, maar dacht dat dit eigenlijk dezelfde methode was
<Parsec300> Ga er nog eens langzamer doorheen lezen dan
<Parsec300> En hoe doen websites het registreren regelen en access control? Via modules/plugins/scripts?
<bogus-> waarom wil je perse naar evolution btw?
<bogus-> je kan er ook voor kiezen om thunderbird op linux te gebruiken
<Parsec300> bogus-, oh ja, dat kan natuurlijk ook. Alleen kan Evolution meer, toch? Dat is meer een Outlook-achtige omgeving met agenda enzo
<Parsec300> Als ik me goed herinner
<bogus-> mja voor thunderbird heb je natuurlijk sunbird als plugin voor kalenderzooi
<Parsec300> bogus-, ah, dat wist ik niet
<bogus-> ik gebruik het omdat het makkelijk heen en weer te porteren is tussen win en lin :P
<gerard_> goeden middag iedereen in deze room
<gerard_> brb
<gerard> is er soms iemand die mij iet kan uitleggen over het verslepen van een icoon
<gerard> goeden middag erkan
<gerard> goeden middag mvetketel
<gerard> is er nog iemand hier aanwezig
<lando__> hallo
<lando__> wie kan mij helpen kan op ubuntu 10.10 mijn visuele effecten niet vasthouden na herstard pc
<lando__> gaat hij automatich zoeken naar de drivers
<Parsec300> lando__, het is een beetje stil hier. Ik kan je denk ik daar niet bij helpen. Zal ff nadenken
<lando__> hallo niemand een oplossing
<erkan^> lando__: heb jij systeem > beheer > extra stuurprogramma's geprobeerd ?
<lando__> erkan ik ga nu eens proberen
<lando__> ben zo weer
<lando__> heb geprobeert maar niks
<lando__> de probleem de visuele effecten worden niet gehouden in ubuntu 10.10
<lando__> na iedere herstart steeds moet ik visuele efecten aanklikken en dan gaan hij op zoek
<lando__> naar de drivers en alles is ok
<erkan^> ik lees nu: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/ubuntu-10-10-en-visuele-effecten-op-sony-laptop/msg674008/
<lando__>   Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<lando__> dat is mijn kaart
<lando__> erkan hoe kom ik via een terminal te weten welke kaart ik heb ?
<erkan^> geen idee, ik ben aan het zoeken
<Ronnie> lando__: probeer eens    lspci
<erkan^> lando__, : ik kan niet meer herinneren welke code kan ik een kaart in de terminalvenster zien. ik kan wel zien: systeem > beheer > Systeemmonitor > Systeem (Tabblad)
<erkan^> sorry ik zie alleen info processor
<lando__>  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<erkan^> idd dat is lspci Ronnie
<lando__> is dat de kaart
<Ronnie> lando__: nee, dat is de internet kaart
<erkan^> nee volgens me is dat internet
<Ronnie> kun je de volledige output plaatsen op paste.ubuntu.com
<Ronnie> en dan de link in deze chat plakken
<erkan^> lukt lando ?
<erkan^> *lukt het
<jurjen> ik heb een vraaf
<jurjen> vraag
<jurjen> ;)
<jurjen> ik heb net ubuntu gedownload
<jurjen> en dan komt het als winrar bestand op mijn laptop
<jurjen> maar hoe kan ik m nu uitpakken/?
<jurjen> heb geen autorun bestandje ofzo...
<jurjen> anyone?
<jurjen> ?
<jurjen> ?>?
<MrChrisDruif> Winrar?
<MrChrisDruif> Is het niet een .iso?
<MrChrisDruif> jurjen: ^
<jurjen> oohh hehe:P
<jurjen> eindelijk haha
<jurjen> jaa het is een iso bestand
<jurjen> maar hij pakt m als winrar
<jurjen> wat moet ik doen
<jurjen> ik ben een totale leek
<jurjen> maar wordt gek vanwindowns
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry was ff aant spacen...vandaar de late reactie :P
<jurjen> haha ke
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, je moet met Nero/InfraRecorder de iso branden op een CD of met unetbootin een opstartbare USB maken :)
<jurjen> maar ik heb dus een iso bestand nu..
<jurjen> ok
<jurjen> net als een iso film zeg maar..
<jurjen> ok i'll try
<MrChrisDruif> Opmerking: bios moet opstarten van usb wel ondersteunen wil je die weg gaan :)
<jurjen> ik doe het via een cd
<MrChrisDruif> Werkt meestal het beste :)
<jurjen> maar dan kan ik m gewoon via nero startsmart branden?
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me wel, heb zelf geen ervaring met nero startsmart, maar als je daarmee ook iso film kan branden, moet dit ook lukken
<jurjen> damn ik stel wss domme vragen sorry haha
<jurjen> ok
<rozebig> begin hier al aardig te wennen aan ubuntu
<jurjen> ga het proberen anders kom ik terug;)
<rozebig> kan niet zeggen dat ik win mis
<MrChrisDruif> jurjen: Iedereen begint ooit eens aan iets onbekends
<MrChrisDruif> Nog wat technische informatie: een iso is alleen een image/afbeelding van een schijf, en daardoor weet een brandprogramma ook hoe hij de schijf op de juiste manier moet beschrijven :)
<jurjen> ok bedankt.
<jurjen> nog een ander vraagje
<MrChrisDruif> Leuk om te horen rozebig :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ja?
<jurjen> in het iso bestand zit ook wubi.exe
<jurjen> als ik die open
<erkan^> je kan .iso in usb installeren , met behulp van http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ jurjen
<MrChrisDruif> Ow..... =-O
<MrChrisDruif> Niet Wubi :P
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Had ik al gezegd O:-)
<Tjibba> wil je ubuntu als primair besturingssysteem gebruiken?
<rozebig> moet ik soms help ben namelijk ook net over
<jurjen> ehm jaa ik weet het niet. wil het proberen maar als het gebruiksvriendelijker is als windows wil ik het als primair ja
<erkan^> sorry MrChrisDruif  hi hi
<MrChrisDruif> Wubi is een leuk idee, alleen nog niet perfect uitgewerkt
<jurjen> rozebig. jaa als je wil?
<jurjen> ok.. noujaa ik ga nu dus eerst branden
<Tjibba> wubi werkt prima
<MrChrisDruif> Is al goed erkan^ :)
<jurjen> en dan de comp opnieuw opstarten?
<Tjibba> je kan het eerst proberen jurjen
<erkan^> wubi werkt geen probleem, MrChrisDruif
<erkan^> dat heb ik weleens geprobeerd, zag geen enkele probleem ofzo
<Tjibba> gewoon met wubi, bevalt het niet dan kan je ubuntu ook zo weer verwijderen
<rozebig> gooi gewoon windows weg
<MrChrisDruif> Omzetten naar primair werkt onder andere nog niet perfect
<MrChrisDruif> Maar moet gaan...ttyl
<jurjen> ok
<erkan^> ja idd Tjibba
<rozebig> alleen eerst je mail en aderssen omzetten anders heb je het zelfde als ik
<rozebig> een hoop werk
<rozebig> hahahahaahah
<jurjen> haha ok.. noujaa heb alleen een gmail dus dat zit goed
<Tjibba> ?
<jurjen> maar wubi vraag om wachtwoord
<Tjibba> gewoon met wubi installeren jurjen
<Tjibba> gewoon 1tje opgeven
<rozebig> heb je alcohol 120%
<jurjen> en dan geeft ie aan; wachtwoord onjuist...
<jurjen> terwijl ik nog nooit een ww heb opgegeven...
<Tjibba> heb je 2x hetzelfde wachtwoord ingevoerd?
<jurjen> hij vraagt maar 1 x om gebruikersnaam plus ww..
<Tjibba> je kan hem ook leeglaten
<jurjen> nee dan zegt ie vul een valide wachtwoord in..
<jurjen> maar ik open wubi,exe direct vanaf het winrar bestand he
<jurjen> is dat wel goed?\
<Tjibba> pak eerst alles even uit
<Tjibba> gewoon in een mapje op je bureaublad oid
<jurjen> ok
<Tjibba> daarna wubi uitvoeren
<jurjen> ok wait a minute
<rozebig> jurjen zir je nog in windows
<jurjen> ja
<rozebig> ok heb je img burner
<jurjen> ik doe nu het volgende, ik pak het hele iso bestand uit in een nieuwe map op het bureaublafd
<jurjen> en daarna open ik wubi.exe
<rozebig> waarom
<jurjen> zo werd het mij zojuist verteld toch?
<rozebig> ok?????
<jurjen> ik heb nero startsmart als brandprogramma
<jurjen> maar als ik nu in wubi.exe zit vraagt ie om een gebrukersnaam en wachwoord
<rozebig> http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download
<jurjen> dan doe ik jurjen als gebruikersnaam en zegt ie:  vul een geldige gebrukiersnaam in..
<rozebig> gewoon branden en klaar is jurjen
<jurjen> ok
<jurjen> via jou programmatje dus
<jurjen> ik brand m op een lege dvd
<jurjen> ok?
<jurjen> bevalt ubuntu jou?
<Tjibba> tuurlijk :P
<FOAD> Mij wel.
<rozebig> my wel de eerste 2 dagen
<Tjibba> maar als je in wubi geen wachtwoord invult moet hij dat gewoon accepteren lijkt mij
<jurjen> ok goed om te horen
<rozebig> kwam er ook niet uit maar ik heb geen windows meer
<jurjen> tjibba; nee hij geeft aan dat mijn gebrukersnaam niet correct is..
<jurjen> heb alles geprobeerd met cijfers en hoofdletter en zonder etc etc
<jurjen> dus nu volg ik het devies van rozebig
<Tjibba> heel raar
<jurjen> precies
<jurjen> rozebgi
<jurjen> heb m geinstalleerd
<jurjen> welke moet ik nu hebben
<Tjibba> als je straks in ubuntu zit, kom dan wel eerst even op IRC voordat je begint met installeren
<Tjibba> de iso openen in imgburn
<jurjen> write image file to disc of wirte files folders to disc?
<Tjibba> en branden die hap
<Tjibba> writ image file to disc
<rozebig> ja
<jurjen> ok
<jurjen> hij is bezig
<jurjen> en als dat klaar is?
<jurjen> de pc opstarten opnieuw?
<Tjibba> ja
<Tjibba> opstarten vanaf de cdrom
<rozebig> als het goed zal hij gelijk openen als je hem er in doet
<jurjen> ok. ik hoef niet in het bios menu te zitten ofzo?
<rozebig> naast bestaande instaleren
<jurjen> ok helder
<rozebig> asl je rom als eerste boot staat niet
<jurjen> dan kan ik zometeen dus kiezen uit windows of ubuntu?
<Tjibba> ja
<jurjen> mijn rom is idd eerste boot
<jurjen> ok
<rozebig> zelf zal ik windows weg gooien
<rozebig> hihihiihihhihi
<Tjibba> je komt dan in een live omgeving van ubuntu
<jurjen> kun je dat uitleggen hoe ik kan kiezen? word daar elke x om gevraagd als ik de comp aan doe?
<rozebig> heb ik vrijdag ook gedaan
<Tjibba> daar kan je ubuntu al uitproberen
<Tjibba> je krijgt een keuze menuutje
<Tjibba> ubuntu of windos
<jurjen> ok duidelijk
<Tjibba> windows
<jurjen> heb ik nog een praktische vraag
<rozebig> of geprobeerd eerst via life cd
<jurjen> kan ik chrome als standaardbrowser blijven gebruiken?
<Tjibba> zeker
<FOAD> Ja.
<jurjen> mooi
<jurjen> het branden zit op 50% ;)
<FOAD> Spannend.
<jurjen> ok nu is ie klaar
<jurjen> dus ik start nu mijn laptop opnieuw op?
<Tjibba> ja
<jurjen> en dan opent ie automatisch
<Tjibba> ja
<jurjen> en dan het menu gewoon volgen?
<jurjen> verder geen tips...
<Tjibba> ja
<jurjen> ok super
<jurjen> bedankt mensen
<Tjibba> w8
<rozebig> ben ff weg
<jurjen> oh
<Tjibba> er zit een irc client in ubuntu
<jurjen> s goed
<jurjen> ok
<jurjen> ..
<jurjen> sorry k ben een leek
<Tjibba> daarmee kan je hier weer terecht komen voor je vragen of via http://webchat.freenode.net
<jurjen> wat is een irc client haha
<Tjibba> waar je nu inzit
<jurjen> oohh ok
<Tjibba> succes
<jurjen> ik schrijf het ff op
<erkan^> succes jurgen
<inSanity_> zijn er hier nog mensen die de cursus python gedaan hebben?
<iTjibba> Ja
<iTjibba> Zijn we nog mee bezig zelfs
<inSanity_> iTjibba, hoe was het? is het een mooie taal om te leren?
<iTjibba> Absoluut!
<iTjibba> Leuke leerzame cursus
<jurjen> ben ik weer
<jurjen> het is gelukt
<jurjen> nu ben ik in de probeer omgeving
<jurjen> wel vrij kaal haha
<iTjibba> Mooi jurjen
<erkan^> ja erg leerzaam, inSanity_
<iTjibba> Ja dat is standaard zo jurken
<iTjibba> Jurjen
<jurjen> dus de volgende vraag is. als ik hem installeer komen mijn programmas van windows; bijvoorbeeld muziek en fabeeldingen wel mee?
<iTjibba> Nee
<jurjen> ok dus ik moet helemaal opnieuwalles gebruiken/ installeren?
<jurjen> openoffice etc ook?
<iTjibba> Maar je kan wel bij je bestanden komen
<jurjen> zijn er nog handige bruikbare software programmas die me kunnen helpen?
<jurjen> ooh ok
<inSanity_> iTjibba, dit is een en dezelfde cursus?
<iTjibba> Hoe bedoel je insanity?
<jurjen> dan  ga ik bij deze het besturingssysteem installeren
<iTjibba> Oké succes!
<inSanity_> iTjibba, ik wil m ook wel volgen, dus kan ik volgende cursus aanschuiven? of ben ik te laat?
<iTjibba> We hebben nu 4 lessen gehad. Je kan de logs terug lezen
<iTjibba> Als je een beetje aanleg hebt moet het nog wel lukken
<inSanity_> iTjibba, ben wel bekend met OOP in php
<iTjibba> Over 3 weken hebben we pas de volgende les
<inSanity_> dus mss dat het lukt ja
<iTjibba> En we kunnen je altijd helpen natuurlijk
<rozebig> welke cursus
<iTjibba> Python
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython
<rozebig> ben ook een noob ben vrijdag geboren
<rozebig> hihihihi
<rozebig> ga het wel ff door lezen
<rozebig> en hoe of waar word hij gegeven
<inSanity_> iTjibba, super - ik zal eens lezen, bedankt voor het aanbod so far!
<Alexxx> Hoi
<inSanity_> Alexxx, welkom
<Alexxx> inSanity_, jij ook
<Alexxx> ehm, heeft iemand verstand van pc's?
<inSanity_> Alexxx, wat wil je weten?
<Alexxx> mijn pc reset automatisch
<Alexxx> en ik heb geen idee hoe dat komt
<Alexxx> heb bijna alles al vervangen, alleen cpu, mobo en PSU nog niet.
<inSanity_> wat draai je?
<inSanity_> ubuntu neem ik aan?
<Alexxx> software?
<Alexxx> ja
<Alexxx> ubuntu en windows xp in virtualbox
<inSanity_> valt ie uit
<inSanity_> en start ie daarna weer op?
<Alexxx> dus ubuntu als host en windows xp als guest
<inSanity_> of reboot ie gewoon?
<Alexxx> ja, zelfde effect als je reset knopje indrukt
<inSanity_> mn eerste ingeving - denkt aan je voeding
<Alexxx> ik heb geen soortgelijke voeding
<Alexxx> die ik erin kan doen
<inSanity_> kun je eens in je bios checken
<Alexxx> nouja, misschien eentje uit een pentium 3, maar ik weet niet of hij dat aan kan
<Alexxx> het is een intel pentium d cpu
<inSanity_> wat er gebeurt bij power failure?
<inSanity_> bij de power settings? ACPI heet dat geloof ik
<Alexxx> ik kan momenteel niet kijken..
<Alexxx> (ja ik weet het, is een beetje onhandig)
<Alexxx> pc staat opgeborgen
<inSanity_> ik vermoed dat je pc te warm wordt - of je voeding het begeeft
<Alexxx> maar meestal heeft niemand een oplossing, en dan heeft het geen zin om die hele pc te gaan pakken
<Alexxx> pc te warm
<inSanity_> nee snap ik
<inSanity_> cpu bedoelk
<Alexxx> er komt koele lucht uit het koelblok
<Alexxx> (volgensmij zuigt m'n cpu fan lucht aan)
<inSanity_> ik heb ook wel ystemen met corrupt geheugen gezien die hetzelfde probleem vertonen
<Alexxx> dus lucht in de cpu fan, en dan in het koelblok, en dan door de vinnetjes naar buiten
<Alexxx> eh, er zat 512 mb in, die heb ik geupgrade naar een 1 gb reepje
<Alexxx> bios heb ik ook al reset
<inSanity_> en als je die 512 er weer in zet?
<Alexxx> kan het aan de os liggen?
<Alexxx> geen idee, die ben ik kwijt
<Alexxx> maar daar voor was het ook al
<inSanity_> owh
<Alexxx> ik heb die vervangen omdat ik dacht dat het daar aan lag
<inSanity_> ja zou aan OS kunnen liggne, maar dan zou je iets in de /var/log/messages moeten zien
<inSanity_> of in een ander logbestand denk ik
<Alexxx> ik had vroeger windows xp
<Alexxx> reset
<Alexxx> nu ubuntu (host os) en windows xp (als guest)
<Alexxx> maar ik weet nu dus niet of het aan windows of de pc ligt
<inSanity_> ik zou beginnen de log files te bekijken
<inSanity_> en dan zoeken rond de tijdstippen dat ie uitvalt
<inSanity_> als je daar niets vind, is de kans groot dat het hardware matig is
<inSanity_> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-gnome-system-log-viewer/
<inSanity_> mss heb je daar wat aan
<inSanity_> ik moet weg - mss kan iemand anders je verder helpen
<inSanity_> suc6!
<Alexxx> ok, bedankt
<Alexxx> doei
<jurjen> he mensen
<jurjen> ik heb een prbleem
<jurjen> heb net unbuntu geinstalleerd en nu even software er opgezet
<jurjen> maaarr
<jurjen> nu doet ie vreemd
<jurjen> heb een toetsencombinatie gedaan oerongeluk
<jurjen> nu staat ie automatisch op ingezoomd en gaat mijn beeldscherm heen en weer...
<jurjen> als ik met mijn muis beweeg
<jurjen> echt irritant
<jurjen> ook iets aparts
<jurjen> maar weet niet hoe het weer normaal wordt
<jurjen> ik kan geen apestaartje meer doen
<jurjen> voorheen kon ik dan ctrl shift doen en dan was het weer normaal
<jurjen> maar dat werkt nu ook niet
<jurjen> hij blijft op " staan als ik shift2 doe..
<jurjen> help please
<jurjen> itjibba ben je er nog=
<jan__> goeieavond, iemand aanwezig die me wat meer kan vertellen over instalatie van xbmc voor ubuntu?
<Guest97357> Vraag over ubuntu. Ik heb een packard bell, Intel Celeron, dual core met Nvidia Raid Hoe krijg ik Ubuntu op het systeem?
<Cugel> Tja, hoe.
<rozebig> instaleren
<Cugel> Dat, en installeren.
<Gotiniens> de nvidia raid zal waarschijn wel een probleempje zijn
<Cugel> Die kerel is allang weg, overigens.
<RawChid> Oi, na een upgrade van karmic naar lucid ben ik mijn vensterranden kwijt
<RawChid> Iemand een idee?
<Oer> vensterranden van alle progjes ?
<RawChid> Jup
<RawChid> IEts met compiz
<RawChid> Denk ik
<RawChid> Venster decoraties zijn aangevinkt in compiz config manager
<Gotiniens> heb je geprovbeerd een andere venster rand te kiezen?
<Oer> Disabling the "Reflection" plugin solved the problem
<Oer> tip #9 http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9971593
<RawChid> Wacht, visuele effecten stonden helemaal uit, misschien is dat het..
<RawChid> Ja!
<RawChid> Bedankt voor het luisteren :P
<Oer> we zijn trots op u :-D
<RawChid> Het is gefixt :-D. Later
<inSanity__> goedenavond
<inSanity__> weet iemand hier mss een manier om je touchpad uit te schakelen - terwijl je typt?
<inSanity__> ik gebruik awesome window manager op een netbook - en de touchpad reageert soms iets te gevoelig
<Oer> inSanity__, dat moet mogenlijk zijn.
<rozebig> zijn hier nog tips voor een beginner bv prog ed.
<Oer> even zoeken op https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad >>  punt 3.1
<rozebig> ziet er mooi uit met de mac look
<Oer> 2 dingen instellen. 'Disable touchpad while typing' and 'Enable mouse clicks with touchpad'
<rozebig> nu ff kijken of weer een jukebox kan maken voor mij popcorn
<inSanity__> Oer, thanks :)
<inSanity__> Oer, weet je toevallig ook hoe die functie heet? ik draai geen gnome namelijk
<Oer> dit moet in het muis menu zitten, welke desktop draai je dan ??
<inSanity__> awesome
<inSanity__> awesome window manager
<Oer> oei die ken ik niet :( zit daar geen gelijk systeem menu in ?
<inSanity__> Oer: tis gewoon gnome-mouse-properties draaien en instellen
<inSanity__> werkt prima samen met Awesome :)
 * Oer is aan het prutsen met magic trackpad
<MrChrisDruif> Met de magic trackpad....is het wat onder ubuntu?
<Oer> nog niet, in natty hopenlijk verbeterd, multi gesture werkt nog niet naar behoren.
<Oer> ubuntu-touch is wel aardig voor hulp.
<MrChrisDruif> utouch toch?
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, we weten allemaal waar de u voor staat
<inSanity__> Oer, ik had de trackpad wel goed werken met een MBP
<inSanity__> MrChrisDruif, universal :)
<Oer> single touch werkt prima idd.
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...toch niet ubuntu :)
<Oer> ja de dev heet utouch, de irc room #Ubuntu-touch
<Oer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicTrackpad https://launchpad.net/~utouch-team/+archive/utouch en hier plaatjes wat multi gesture inhoud http://code.google.com/p/touchegg/wiki/AllGestures
<Oer> reuze intressant, mischien een hype en niet nuttig.
<exalt> hey, ik heb bij iemand ubuntu via windows geinstalleerd een tijd geleden. en nu wil ik hem via windows ook wee deinstalleren , hoe kan dat ?
<Oer> wubi verwijderen in software ?
<exalt> Oer: is dat alles ?
<Oer> ja
<Oer> die delete die hele 'file' wat je 'partitie' is
<inSanity__> Oer, wat doet de utouch package dan precies?
<Oer> doe zou de multi gesture moeten aansturen
<Oer> ik heb nog meer tools en PPA's gevonden, maar daarmee was ik te snel van start gegaan
<inSanity__> Oer, stel dat ik die multitouch scroll (two finger scroll) nu werkend wil krijgen op mn netbook
<inSanity__> dan heb ik die package nodig?
<Oer> dus schone install om verder te testen, maar ik krijg het niet goed. anderen komen ook niet verder dan 2 finger klick
<Oer> ho, maak een verschil met multi touch scroll ( zijkant) en multi gesture.
<Oer> synaptic touch zou dat aankunnen, dacht ik.
<Oer> als in je muis menu dat is uitgeschakeld (grijs), check antwoord #1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517097
<MrChrisDruif> Weet iemand of je two-finger scroll werkend kan krijgen op een vaio vgn-fw21e?
<inSanity__> Oer, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=b3f5b2318dc44d2318f748a73b984cda&p=9802877&postcount=6
<inSanity__> dit werkt alleen voor mij
<Oer> hmm, disable edge scrolling, die touchpads zijn vooruit gegaan :-)
<Oer> wreed
<HenkB> Vraag : Kan ubuntu 10.10 ook naast windows 7 (64bit) op een SSD schijf worden geïnstalleerd ?
<Gotiniens> ja hoor
<Gotiniens> geen dank hoor :)
<MrChrisDruif> ....and he's gone! :P
<MrChrisDruif> Namens HenkB: Gotiniens bedankt :)
<Gotiniens> dank je wle MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Weet iemand hier of je two-finger scrolling werkend kan krijgen op een sony vaio vgn-fw21e?
<Gotiniens> heeft die gewoon de synaptics driveR?
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik eigenlijk niet....maar zou je wel verwachten...wat zou ik daarvoor moeten doen?
<Gotiniens> kan je volgens mij het beste zien in je xorg.0.log
<MrChrisDruif> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics <= die is geïnstalleerd volgens synaptic
<Gotiniens> installatie zegt niet genoeg
<Gotiniens> alleen dat hij gebruikt kan worden
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe kan ik dat oproepen...die xorg.0.log?
<lena_> hallo
<MrChrisDruif> Mag vanuit terminal :P
<lena_> Ik heb een vraag
<MrChrisDruif> Hoi lena_ :)
<MrChrisDruif> Shoot
<lena_> hoi
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lena_> ik zoek een programma om bestanden terug te halen van mijn externe hd
<lena_> weet je toevallig iets
<Oer> testdisk :-)
<Gotiniens> pak gewoon je backup van die gegevens
<MrChrisDruif> En naar welk deel moet ik dan kijken Gotiniens?
<Gotiniens> ff zoeken op synaptics
<Gotiniens> weet niet precies welk deel dat gaat staan, heb nu ook geen laptop bij de hand met synaptics om dat te controleren
<lena_> ik bedoel zoiets als onde winndows als je per ongluk iest heb verwijderd zoals undelete
<lena_> wat moet ik dan intoetsen
<lena_> Ik heb mappen verwijderd en wil die terug halen en een backup heb ik niet
<MrChrisDruif> Gotiniens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566745/ dit bedoel je?
<Gotiniens> al in de prullenbak gekeken?
<lena_> alles weg
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, die ja :)
<MrChrisDruif> Dus hij wordt geladen?
<Oer> lena_, installeer testdisk, en start testdisk in terminal : sudo testdisk
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, yep
<MrChrisDruif> Maar als ik bij mouse kijk, kan ik niet two-finger scroll aanzetten :(
<Oer> en volg de vragen, als testdisk wat kan recoveren, vind hij dit meteen :-)
<lena_> oke maar is wel een externe scjif
<Oer> extern maakt niet uit.
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, dat komt omdat het standaard gnome config panel die optie uberhaupt niet heeft
<lena_> oke ga ff proberen.
<lena_> tot zo
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, install tpconfig eens, en probeer het daarmee
<MrChrisDruif> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/Screenshot-Mouse%20Preferences.png ;)
<Oer> als in je muis menu dat is uitgeschakeld (grijs), check antwoord #1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517097
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, is dat een screenshot van jezelf?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> Gotiniens: Anders zou het toch geen nut hebben? ;)
<lena_> command not found zegt die
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, het kan ook dat je hardware het niet aan kan BTW
<Oer> lena_, waarschijnlijk heb je het 1e gedeelte nog niet gedaan, installeer testdisk
<Gotiniens> ik start mijn laptop even o
<lena_> oke
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, ik denk dat je hardware het niet aan kan want bij mij is de two finger optie wel kiesbaar
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, waarschijnlijk <_<"
<lena_> ff installeren
<Parsec300> lena_, je kunt ook een super-cd downloaden, de CD heet Hiren's BootCD
<Parsec300> Staan allemaal goede tools op, onder andere data recovery tools
<Oer> die is niet helemaal legaal, dus mag je eigenlijk niet adviseren.
<Parsec300> Oh, ok
<Oer> neem dan UBcd of gparted-live ( zit ook testdisk in)
<Oer> belangrijkste is niks installeren op de disk die je wilt gaan redden.
<Gotiniens> uberhaupt niks doen met die disk
<Parsec300> Niet eens gebruiken!
<Gotiniens> en in het vervolg dus mooi een back-up maken :)
<Oer> jups, maar nu is het gebeurt op de backup / ext hdd
<Gotiniens> dan heb je toch de orginele bestanden nog :P
<Oer> dan heb je geluk, je kan alles installeren wat je nodig hebt :-D
<Oer> bijna alles is vervangbaar, maar fotoś heb ik op 3 plaatsen gebackupped
<lena_> testdisk ziet er goed uit
<lena_> is bezig met analyseren
<lena_> bedank nog
<lena_> zal kijken wat die kan
<Oer> hier worden de stappen uitgelegd > http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Somelauw> Het lijkt wel of ik geen screenshots kan nemen.
<Somelauw> PrintScreen van het totaal werkt wel
<Somelauw> Maar Alt+Printscreen van alleen een window werkt bij mij niet.
<Somelauw> Zodanig dat er niks gebeurt als ik die toetscombinatie indruk.
<Oer> bij mij ook niet.
<jankatuin> kan iemand mij vertellen wat progamma ik moet gebruiken om fotos van mijn telefoon af te halen want mijn computer krijgt geen verbinding met de telefoon
<Oer> hoe wil je contact maken met de telefoon, en welke telefoon gaat het om ?
<jankatuin> ik heb een samsung corbie en daar wil ik fotos afhalen
<Oer> hoe, met een kabel ?
<jankatuin> ja met een kabel
<Oer> ik kan er eigenlijk niks over vinden.
<gerard> goedenavond room
<gerard> zijn er nog mensen aanwezig
<Oer> volgens mij niet :P
<Oer> gerard, stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord :-)
<trijntje_netbook> er zijn altijd wel mensen;)
<MrChrisDruif> Hai gerard, leuk je weer te zien :)
<gerard_> goeden avond mensen
<gerard_> hi room
<Oer> :-)
<gerard> zijn er nog mensen aan wezig   loll
<hansw> gerard, maar uhm, wat is je vraag? :-)
<gerard> hi hans
<gerard> kan jij mij soms kunnen vertellen hoe ik  de icoontje kan copieren naar de browse balk
<gerard> ik moet nu telkens toepassingen openen
<Tecumseh> avond
<hansw> gerard, vanuit het menu kun je hem in je balk slepen
<Oer> op toepassing staan, rechter muis, toevoegen aan panel
<hansw> en daarna het icoontje van je desktop verwijderen
<hansw> Oer, ook als het een symlink is?
<gerard_> avond   ok thans
<Oer> ja vanuit menu werkt dat zo.
<Oer> desktop icoon kan je slepen idd
<gerard_> menu is dat toepassingen
<hansw> gerard had hem op de desktop staan
<hansw> lol, vanaf de desktop een image naar je balk slepen wordt je niet vrolijk van
<gerard_> hoe zo niet hans
<hansw> daar maakt hij een background van
<hansw> via properties weer te verwijderen overigens
<Oer> wat zou er gebeuren als ik er een muziekje heen sleep ?
<hansw> probeer het eens
<gerard_> niet zo ingewikeld hoor ik ben ook maar een ouwe kerel begrijp niet alles gaat mij te vlug ahhahahahahahah stom he
<hansw> denk dat hij het er al link inzet
<hansw> gerard, hoe oud ben je dan?
<gerard_> 65
<gerard_> hahahahahahah
<hansw> gerard, ach, ik ben al 50, ik durf het ook zelf te ontdekken
<gerard_> zit pas 2 dagen op ubuntu
<gerard_> moet nog een hoop leren hier  hahaahahah lol
<gerard_> ik computer pas 3 maanden
<Oer> nee, geluidje word niet aan je menu-acties gekoppelt, gelukkig
<hansw> gerard, dat is best leuk, en dan al met ubuntu?
<gerard_> ja een kennis van mij maakte me daar warm voor moet zeggen betr als windows veel minder storingen hier op windows werd ik daar gek van telkens vast lopers
<gerard_> kan natuurlijk ook aan mij liggen dat ik natuurlijk een hoop dingen misschie verkeerd doe
<hansw> ach, zal wel meevallen
<gerard_> ik heb het op een icoontje gestaan rechter muis knop ingehouden maar kan het niet slepen of verplaatsen zo als hier net bescreven werd
<gerard> waar vind ik menu hier in ubuntu hans
<hansw> menu staat in je balk
<gerard> is dat bestand boven in de balk hans
<hansw> jups
<Somelauw> Met Alt+Printscreen maak ik toch een screenshot van de huidige window mits ik gnome gebruik?
<Oer> bij mij niet :-)
<Oer> alleen ' printscreen ´   wel
<Oer> ( hele desktop)
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij wel Alt+PrtSc
<Somelauw> Nou ja alt+prinstscreen werkt bij mij niet, maar hoe maak ik dan een screenshot van mijn window?
<Somelauw> Of kan dat niet?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-06
<K-4U> Goedenmorgen. Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik een commando automatisch laat uitvoeren op het moment dat mijn Ubuntu is opgestart? (Ik gebruik geen gnome, ik moet de xserver starten)
<K-4U> Iemand?..
<Wobbo> Het verbaasde mij dat een video MP4 (MPEG4-video, 1920 x 1080, 30f/s) niet lopend weergeeft, maar stotterend. Heeft iemand een idee hoe ik dit toch goed kan weergeeft op 11.04 64? Ik gebruik nu gstreamer's.
<Wobbo> Het is wel raar dat mijn mobiel dit HD filmpje wel goed kan weergeven... lol
<Wobbo> Alle software van Ubuntu willen geen enkele video omzetten, wat miss ik? Of het nou mov naar avi zijn of een MP4 naar DivX, het er gebeurt niets.
<Wobbo> Ik heb verschillende software gebruikt.
<idefix> hoi, ik heb mijn scanner aangesloten op de LPT1: poort maar het programmaatje Simple Scan kan hem niet vinden, waar kan dat aan liggen?
<idefix> let wel, mijn printer deed het eerst wel met LPT1:
<jpjacobs> idefix: je moet eens googlen naar je scannermodel in combinatie met "sane". 't kan zijn dat sane je scanner simpelweg niet ondersteunt.
<idefix> ik heb in het verleden weleens gescand met deze scanner
<idefix> jpjacobs?
<idefix> maar misschien wel met een ander programmaatje, dat weet ik even niet
<idefix> jpjacobs, op deze site http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=hp&model=3200c&bus=par&v=&p= staat wel iets van "Interface Parport" is dat LPT1:?
<Wobbo> Het lukt op geen enkele manier om een DVD video te branden. Om ten duur blijft het hangen op "Videobestand omzetten naar MPEG2  - 0MiB van 673 MiB"... Op andere Ubuntu's 11.04 het zelfde... Eerst zelf video's omzetten naar Mpeg2 zorgt het probleem niet op.
<Wobbo> Weet iemand wat ik kan of moet doen om het op te lossen?
<Oer> wat is het originele formaat, Wobbo ?
<Oer> dvd omzetten klinkt als origineel dvd, maar 700 mb verklapt dat het vast .AVI is ?
<Oer> en .avi kan van alles zijn, het is een container
<JanC> 700 MiB kan evengoed een VCD (= MPEG1) zijn  ;)
<JanC> (hopelijk niet)
<Oer> ja ook, maar ik las eerder over .avi
<Wobbo> De video is 1920x1080  en 1280 x 720
<JanC> eh
<jpjacobs> idefix: ja, lpt1 is een parallelle poort
<JanC> een mix van beide of meerdere bestanden ?
<JanC> Wobbo: ^^^
<Wobbo> Dus van hoge dan DVD kan niet?
<Oer> ik bedoel met formaat niet afmeting
<Oer> welk videocompressie en hoe heet de file-extentie ?
<Wobbo> 1920x1080 - H.264 / AVC 30fps / MPEG-4 AAC audio
<Wobbo> en 1280x720 - H.264 / AVC  MOV (zonder audio)
<Oer> en de naam na de punt ?
<Wobbo> Maar ook lager video (176x144 en 640x480) werken niet blijven ook hangen en op verschillende computers.
<Wobbo> mov's, 3gp, mp4, mpg en mpeg
<Wobbo> en avi
<Wobbo> Is dit een 11.04 bestaande fout?
<Oer> ik denk dat het geen fout is, maar dat je film omzetten naar mpeg niet lukt vanwege een afwijkend compressie
<Oer> dat is altijd het probleem, met die gedownloade films :-D
<Oer> van dvd naar eigen compressie gaat wel, maar terug ...
<JanC> omzetten moet gewoon werken
<JanC> met de juiste programma's
<JanC> en als je de juiste codecs hebt
<JanC> en als je die niet hebt moet er gewoon ene foutmelding komen uiteraard
<Oer> hhmm ja de foutmelding geeft altijd aan wat er gebeurt, met welke codec en waarom niet
<JanC> ik brand nooit films naar DVD (snap het nut daar niet echt van?), dus heb het nooit gebruikt...
<Wobbo> Mijn probleem heeft helaas niets te maken met gedownloade films maar met mijn werk.
<Wobbo> Van die download films zijn er toch ook geen 1920x1080?
<JanC> Wobbo: natuurlijk wel
<JanC> (de "dutch dump groups" op usenet zijn legendarisch voor dat soort dingen, heb ik gehoord)
<Wobbo> juist, prima maar dat maakt ok niet uit. Uiteindelijk is het aanbod van Brasero toch niet zo best.
<JanC> Wobbo: je wil die video's als DVD hebben of gewoon een ander formaat?
<Oer> probeer ffmpeg en winff (gui) ?
<Wobbo> Nee het gaat over presentaties  waarbij alleen DVD mogelijk zijn.
<Wobbo> winff (ffmpeg) gebruikt om het om te zetten van 1920 naar 720...
<JanC> Wobbo: ik denk dat je dan best een "DVD authoring tool" gebruikt
<Wobbo> Vervolgens Brasero op DVD te zetten werkt neit.
<JanC> DVD's zijn namelijk meer dan gewoon een video; er zijn ook menu's etc.
<Wobbo> ZO als "DVD Styler"?
<JanC> al zou brasero in theorie ook "basic" DVD's moeten kunnen maken, dacht ik
<Wobbo> Indd, een hele simpele basis zou Brasero een video DVD kunnnen maken, maar dat lukt niet.
<Wobbo> Bedankt voor de tijd, kijken of "DVD authoring tool" mij helpt.
<JanC> Wobbo: misschien is Bombono wat
<JanC> (zelf nooit gebruikt)
<Wobbo> lol, go ik dan als eerst gebruiken
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-07
<RichardJ> apart… sinds enkele dagen werkt msn (via XMPP) niet meer in empathy :/
<RichardJ> emesene doet het dan weer prima, dat is jammer
<mandje> altijd dankbaar zijn voor wat er WEL werkt RichardJ.  ;)
<RichardJ> mandje: ben ik ook :)
<Jeeves_> SPAM: https://www.hyperdesktop.nl/
<JapyDooge> fijn dat je het er zelf bij zegt Jeeves_ :p
<Jeeves_> eerlijk duurt het langst he :)
<Jeeves_> Maar, naast dat het spam is, is het ook gewoon handig voor de bezoekers van dit kanaal
<joris> Weet iemand hier eigenlijk een uitgebreide handleiding in het nederlands voor thunderbird.
<Oer> van de laatste versie 10 ?
<joris> Maakt niet zoveel uit. Welke versie zit in lucid?
<joris> Oh lucid is nog 3.1 zie ik
<joris> Nou ja het verschil tussen 10 en 3.1 is naar mijn mening verwaarloosbaar...
<Oer> nee, ik vind alleen installatie handleidingen, en online engelse docu
<Oer> http://www.flossmanuals.net/thunderbird/
<joris> hmmm, het hoeft niet perse online te zijn, als het in een boek staat is het ook goed, maar ik kon online ook niks nederlands vinden
<joris> Misschien dat ik dan maar een slechte vertaling maak van flossmanuals
<Oer> joris, kan, pak dan ook de info op http://support.mozillamessaging.com/nl/home mee, veel onderwerpjes, toegespitst op 10
<joris> ah ok bedankt, had ik nog niet op gekeken.
<Oer> staat nu in mijn bookmarks
<Oer> ik zie dat we geen nl pagina hebben zoals https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Thunderbird
<Oer> misschien zou je daar kunnen publiceren ?
<joris> Wie weet, maar de kwaliteit van wat ik schrijf is niet zo hoog. Ik probeer alleen mijn vader met zijn computerproblemen bij te staan... ;)
<Oer> toch leuk, als uw pa en u onder aan de vertaling staan ;-)
<Oer> en jij bent doorgewinterd, uw pa is fris, en kan goed aangeven of hij de manual begrijpt.
<Oer> meneer joris thunderbird :P
<joris> ha, nou wie weet, maar niet deze week...
<Paul_> Goedenavond allen, wie is er handig met internetinstellingen op een Ubuntu machine?
<timo^> wie weet
<Paul_> Op mijn laptop (ubuntu) ben ik verbonden met internet via WiFi. Helaas is het WiFi signaal te zwak voor mijn iPhone en iPad, dus zou ik graag de verbinding willen delen vanaf de laptop
<timo^> Dat kan, maar dan moet je bedraad verbonden zijn
<Paul_> Is het mogelijk om mijn iPad via de USB-kabel met de laptop te verbinden, om zo internet te
<Paul_> 'ontvangen' op mij iPad ?
<timo^> hmm, niet voor zover ik weet. Als het kan moet het via itunes, en dat draait enkel op Windows/Mac
<Paul_> via mijn iMac thuis lukt het via OS X. In OS X kun je je huidige internetverbinding delen o.a. via USB
<timo^> Je kunt in Ubuntu je bedrade verbinding delen, maar helaas niet de draadloze.
<Paul_> Dat is spijtig om te horen
<Paul_> * dan wel te lezen
<timo^> tja
<timo^> ik heb het geprobeerd, maar het werkt helaas niet
<timo^> in Windows wel (met een programmaatje)
<Paul_> O ja ?
<timo^> ja
<timo^> je moet dan wel een extra USB adaptertje kopen
<Paul_> Weet u zo de naam van dat programmaatje ?
<timo^> Connectify
<timo^> je moet dan wel een extra USB adaptertje kopen, voor WIFI
<Paul_> Vanaf de website http://www.connectify.me/ ?
<Oer> je kan in ubuntu wel draadloos instellen als accespoint, als je zelf verbonden bent met kabel. via usb delen, heet tettering ?
<timo^> tethering ja
<Paul_> ik ben helaas niet bedraad verbonden met het internet met mijn laptop, maar via de WiFi van de huisbaas boven mij
<Paul_> Kan ik de draadloze verbinding van mijn laptop via USB tetteren ?
<timo^> Niet dat ik weet
<Paul_> Jammer dat het niet mogelijk is met Ubuntu
<timo^> Wel kun je dus in W. dat doen, met een extra USB WiFi adapter: Je ingebouwde voor ontvangen, je USB voor uitzenden.
<Oer> ik weet niet eens zeker, of iphone/ipad via usb willen internetten ..
<Paul_> Oer, dat is wel mogelijk op de iMac
<timo^> en bovendien zit je dan de hele tijd aan zo een draadje
<Paul_> op de iMac kan ik in OS X mijn draadloze internetverbinding delen via de USB(kabel). Dat is een standaard optie in OS X
<timo^> Paul_: je kunt uiteraard ook een router als Wifi repeater inzetten :)
<Paul_> Wat betekent dat ?
<timo^> Dat hij het signaal van je huisbaas oppikt, en het vervolgens uitzendt
<Oer> vertraagd, maar werkt meestal wel
<Paul_> Dat klinkt ook logisch :). Is dat mogelijk met elke router ? Ik neem aan dat zo'n router dan zowel moet ontvangen, als verzenden, dus wellicht ook met 2 'adapters' ?
<Oer> andere oplossing: koop 2e wifi stick
<timo^> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/285022/netgear-wn3000rp-universal-wifi-range-extender.html
<Oer> dan kun je wel ICS toepassen
<timo^> Paul_: 50 euro, heb je dat ervoor over?
<Paul_> Als ik dan met mijn iPad overal kan internet uiteraard wel :)
<Paul_> in huis..
<timo^> Zo een wifi repeater zou het moeten versterken
<Paul_> op dit moment is het WiFi signaal helaas te zwak voor de iPhone en iPad. De ubuntu laptop ontvangt deze redelijk
<Paul_> Daarom zoek ik naar enkele opties
<Paul_> oké, hartelijk bedankt voor jullie hulp
<trijntje> zijn er niet van die hacks te vinden met een pringle bus oid om wifi te versterken?
<timo^> die zijn er wel, maar of meneer de huisbaas er vrolijker van wordt :P
<Oer> wifi versterken kan, maar dat moet je dan ook bij de router doen
<Oer> +4 DB antenne kost niet veel
 * Oer weet niet hoe je die aan je iphone hangt
<Lostsouls> Iemand hier toevallig ervaring met zoneminder en / of IP camera's ?
<Oer> ik ben nog niet aan zoneminder toegekomen, heb wel een IPcam
<Oer> http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<Lostsouls> Ja ik ook, maar ik heb er een met authenticatie ( http user/pass ) en daar loopt het verhaaltje al stuck op.
<Lostsouls> Maar zo te zien kan zoneminder ook werken met een file, dus ik ga even proberen met wget
<Oer> draai je het op je desktop, of server?
<Lostsouls> Op een VPS en yes, de wget werkt.
<Oer> kee
<Lostsouls> Heb jij een IP cam met User/Pass authenticatie of ?
<Oer> mijn IPcam draait zijn eigen webserver
<Lostsouls> Ahh cool.
<Oer> poortje 80 forwarden en hopla
<Lostsouls> Ingebouwde motion detection en alles ?
<Oer> ja
<Oer> ik pm je even
<Lostsouls> Achteraf had ik dat ook maar moeten doen denk ik.
<Lostsouls> Aan de andere kant, dit is lekker leerzaam.
<Oer> draadloos en kabel, grappig ding
<timo^> seksie hoor :P
<Oer> en nu rag ik hem er weer uit :P
<Jeeves_> EHm
<Oer> ja ?
<Jeeves_> Hoe kan ik de default mailclient instellen op iets anders dan ik in system-settings kan klikken?
<Lostsouls> Hoeveel was je daar aan kwijt Oer ?
<Oer> grappig verhaal, ik kocht deze op einde koninginnedag rommelmarkt, was terug gebracht, lampje deed het, maar ze konden er niet in komen....
<Oer> 2 euro
<StefandeVries> 'Ze konden er niet in komen'?
<Oer> ja, ik dacht gelijk: mooi
<Oer> Jeeves_, ik weet niet waar je die keuze kan afdwingen, behalve systeem
<Jeeves_> Dat kan dus niet meer
<Jeeves_> ik mag alleen kiezen uit de mailclients die ie vind
<Oer> welke cllient wil je gebruiken, Jeeves_ ??
<Jeeves_> firefox
<Oer> ff en gmail ?
<Jeeves_> Nee, hyperdesktop
<Oer> hmm dat is heel speciaal
<Jeeves_> Nee hoor :)
<Jeeves_> firefox https://www.hyperdesktop.nl/go/modules/email/mailto.php?mail_to=%s
<Jeeves_> That's it
<Oer> oke, lijkt hierop >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11348263&postcount=6
<Oer> maar die instance laten herkennen als mailclient, daar kom ik niet achter
<Oer> ik wilde gmail dus ook gewoon via https bekijken
<Oer> mailto: etc
<Jeeves_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11221327&postcount=20
<Jeeves_> fixed
<Oer> ook als default client ?
<Jeeves_> mailto:mark@tuxis.nl
<Jeeves_> Hmm, nu krijg ik nog evolution
<Jeeves_> maar misschien moet ik de zooi ff opnieuw starten
<Jeeves_> Nee, werkt niet.
<Jeeves_> Kutproduct
<misnix> is dat van die spam van eerder?
<Oer> ik spam ?
<misnix> nee toch?
<misnix> <Jeeves_> SPAM: https://www........nl/
<misnix> vanmiddag
<Oer> ow dat
<misnix> ja, ik blader net terug ;-)
<Jeeves_> misnix: Ja :)
<Jeeves_> Dat is een ding van mij
<misnix> ok, eerst testen voor je spamt ;-p
<Jeeves_> Maak vooral een accountje aan :)
<Jeeves_> wat testen? :)
<misnix> nee, er zijn er al genoeg die m'n emails e.d. meelezen :-)
<Jeeves_> Lees vooral de privacy policy even :)
<Jeeves_> Het idee is dat dat hier niet gebeurt :)
<misnix> <Jeeves_> Kutproduct      <== hier dacht ik aan ;-p
<Oer> ik denk niet dat ik het juiste beeld heb ..
<Oer> uhum
<Jeeves_> misnix: Gnome-shell is een kutproduct :)
<Jeeves_> Oer: Hoe bedoel je?
<misnix> ah, net als unity
<Jeeves_> misnix: Ja
<misnix> de dvd met debian 6.0.3 ligt al klaar :)
<Jeeves_> :)
<misnix> cd
<StefandeVries> 'Gentlemen! Mind our language!'
<StefandeVries> ;)
<Jeeves_> Daar zullen ze ook wel van gnome 2 af moeten stappen
<misnix> ongetwijfeld
<Jeeves_> StefandeVries: Staat gewoon in de vandale hoor :)
<misnix> maar hopelijk pas als het werkt
<Jeeves_> Oer: Wat vind je ervan?
<misnix> our language niet
<Oer> ik wacht nogsteeds op sms
<Jeeves_> Ow
<Jeeves_> eens kijken
<misnix> handmatig versturen ;-D
<Jeeves_> Oer: Ik zie wat er mis gaat, twee tellen
<Oer> eindigd op ******71
<misnix> kort nummer ;-)
<Jeeves_> Daar is ie, als het goed is
 * Oer gooit een handje spinazie-met-afgeknipte-steeltjes bij de zalm-in-roomsaus
<Oer> jups
<Oer> ziet er grappig uit.
<Jeeves_> Oer: Je kunt die bestandsopslag ook mounten via webdav
<JanC> Jeeves_: zeg dan meteen dat je het hier post als beta-test?  :P
<Oer> ja, eigenlijk zijn we stout.
<JanC> Jeeves_: en IMO moet je ook elke bug-vinder een kadootje geven  ;)
<Oer> dit kost karma op launchpad.
<Jeeves_> De beta test is dat gebruikers gratis kunnen beginnen
<Jeeves_> Als alles naar behoren werkt komen er betaalde accounts bij
<Jeeves_> Vooral interessant voor zakelijke gebruiekrs
<JanC> (al was het een biertje of zo)
<JanC> dus Oer heeft al een biertje van je verdiend  :P
<Jeeves_> JanC: Je mag toch gratis gebruik maken van een dienst? Is dat weer niet goed genoeg? Je lijkt wel een hollander! :)
<JanC> Jeeves_: Google vermeldt ten minste nog dat de meeste van hun diensten "beta" zijn  ;)
<Oer> wel mooi dat je gelijk een email adres erbij hebt. alle geclaimde adressen bij elkaar zit ik op 17 ofzo ..
<JanC> maar het idee is vooral dat mensen wel graag weten dat het misschien nog niet 100% werkt
<Jeeves_> JanC: Mja. Maar dit werkt wel. Dat niet versturen van het sms'je was een foutje. Aan het product wijzigt niets.
<Oer> zou het geen idee zijn, om jezelf in deze fase als contactpersoon toe te voegen ?
<JanC> Oer: ik heb ongeveer ∞ mailadressen  ;)
<Jeeves_> Oer: Ehm, dat kan op zich.
<Jeeves_> Hoe zou dat heel handig zijn?
<Oer> met bestanden/documenten/agenda delen ? fictief natuurlijk
<Jeeves_> Oh, als je jezelf een mailtje wilt sturen om het te downloaden bedoel je?
<Jeeves_> Want delen via dit platform met anderen komt alleen in de betaalde versie
<Oer> ow oke
<Lostsouls> Zit er hier toevallig oo kiemand bij die bij het NLLGG zit ?
<Oer> de enige die ik weet is hansw
<Lostsouls> Trouwens Oer, ik heb het opgegeven met ZoneMInder, ben nu over naar Motion.
<Lostsouls> In 10 minuten Ip cam met auth en motion detection voor elkaar. Is alleen wel gekloot met config files maja. Documentatie is dik op oorde.
<Oer> mooi mooi
<Oer> ik ben blij met me ipcam, ik wilde er 1 kopen voor de pups, maar een leuke kost 150 euro+
<Lostsouls> Ik heb hem puur voor mijn studentenkamertje. Dit is even tijdelijk todat de Raspberry pi uit is. Daar wil ik een ompleete alarmcentrale van maken.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-08
<idefix> hallo, hoe kan je een pps editen met linux?
<idefix> het lukt mij niet om deze ene te editen omdat om een bepaalde reden hij na de voorstelling niet in Presentation blijft staan
<idefix> en er zit een foutje in, die wil ik eruit halen
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal. Even een vraag: Ik was Precise Pangolin (Alpha) aan het testen en sinds vandaag kan ik daarin niets meer installeren via de APT. Ligt dat eruit? Of is er iets anders aan de hand?
<imkes60> hoi pjotter, ik weet het niet. maar als je nog een tijdje blijft hangen kan er best iemand langskomen die je dat wel kan vertellen
<pjotter> Ha imkes60. Ik vraag het anders straks wel. Ik moet zo weg. Gisteren deed alles het nog. Vandaag ineens niet meer.
<khildin> ik zal eens kijken of ik ook problemen ga krijgen. Ik ben ook het een en ander aan het testen voor precise
<khildin> (zentyal 2.3 alpha packages op precise alpha.... is dat vragen om problemen?...lol)
<pjotter> Ik heb in ieder geval zojuist de Live-CD met 12.04 alpha-2 gebruikt. Ik wilde daarmee het pakket 'cheese' installeren. Maar kreeg een melding terug dat dat pakket niet te vinden was op de server. Toen nog wat andere paketten geprobeerd met allemaal hetzelfde resultaat.
<Wubi> Ik wil graag weten hoelang een ubuntu installatie op een intel atom n570 @1.66ghz met 1 gb ram
<Wubi> via wubi vergeten
<pjotter> Ha, had iemand toevallig nog gekeken naar de precise pangolin APT?
<markiejj> hallo
<StefandeVries> :)
<markiejj> ik heb een vraag
<markiejj> over ubuntu
<markiejj> ?
<trijntje> pff, mensen hebben geen geduld
<StefandeVries> Klopt.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-09
<Nicko> vraag: ik heb een dualbooth gedaan met ubuntu 11.10 op mijn windows pc en wil graag dat windows als default wordt opgestart, suggesties?
<Annemiek> grub
<Nicko> geprobeerd, hij zet recovery als eerste
<Nicko> waar ik dus niks mee ben..
<JapyDooge> Nicko: http://www.troublefixers.com/set-windows-as-default-booting-os-with-ubuntu-10-04-or-higher-in-dual-boot/
<JapyDooge> je moet GRUB_DEFAULT aanpassen
<Nicko> is kijken
<Nicko> grub default aangepast, testen
<JapyDooge> succes :)
<eddy> Hoi, ik heb mijn pc geupgrade naar ubuntu 11.10, maar nu is mijn systeem trager dan 11.04 ... kan ik daar iets aan doen?
<Skald_9_> iemand ervaring met kde desktop ?
<Oer> jups KDE is cool
<Skald_9_> pakketbeheerprogramma laat me niets downloaden, geen privelege
<StefandeVries> Vraagt het om een wachtwoord?
<Skald_9_> enkel ubuntu softwarecenter werkt
<Skald_9_> nee vraagt geen wachtwoord
<Skald_9_> via ubuntu software center synaptic gedownload
<Skald_9_> daar heb ik ook geen toelating
<Oer> KDE gebruikt muon, toch ?
<Skald_9_> ja
<Skald_9_> muon geeft een foutmelding
<Skald_9_> via terminal al update gedaan
<Oer> welke foutmelding ?
<Oer> je moet wat beter omschrijven, we kunnen niets met vage meldingen.
<Skald_9_> this operation can not continue since proper authorization was not provided
<Skald_9_> sorry moest het overtippen is niet op deze pc
<Oer> je hebt ook de vraag gekregen om je passwoord in te tiepen ?
<Oer> en daarna ging het mis ?
<Skald_9_> nee geen vraag gekregen
<Skald_9_> das net het probleem
<Oer> je hebt KDE gewoon gestart, of in recoverymode ?
<Skald_9_> afgemeld van andere desktop en kde gekozen
<Oer> vreemd
<Skald_9_> ubuntu software center dan maar ...
<Skald_9_> of xfce proberen
<Skald_9_> ah synaptics gaat wel :)
<Oer> jeuj, FullCircle #57 is uit http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-57/
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-10
<the^user> goeden middag mede ubuntu gebruikers
<timo^> goedemiddag (middag alweer) the^user
<the^user> het zonnetje schijnt de vogels vriezen dood de tanden klapperen in de wind ik vraag mij af wanneer komt de sint.
<timo^> In december weer he
<the^user> ja timo^  het is alweer middag, december jeeetje
<timo^> (gelieve offtopic in het hiernavolgende channel te houden)
<timo^> !#ubuntu-nl
<MwanzoBot> #ubuntu-nl is het Ubuntu-ondersteuningskanaal voor alle Ubuntu-gerelateerde ondersteuningsvragen. Voor alle andere onderwerpen, gebruik dan alstublieft #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, waar dezelfde richtlijnenen gelden. Bedankt!
<the^user> als daar de zelfde richtlijnen gelden, wordt ik straks weer hierna toeverwezen
<timo^> heb je een hulpvraag dan?
<the^user> ja
<timo^> vertel
<the^user> ik heb een slotje op mijn map
<timo^> je persoonlijke map?
<the^user> met chmod -777 etc etc gedoe kan ik dat veranderen
<the^user> nee op een map die ik van een oude laptop heb gecopieerd naar mijn ubuntu
<the^user> ik kan de rechten niet veranderen in eigenschappen rechten
<the^user> dan krijg ik de melding u bent geen eigenaar
<timo^> Doe het eens met een live cd
<the^user> een live cd ?
<timo^> ja
<the^user> waarvoor heb ik een live cd nodig
<timo^> om de rechten te verandere
<timo^> n
<the^user> ik zal even google rechten veranderen met live cd
<trijntje> the^user: waarschijnlijk is het probleem dat je geen eigenaar van die map bent
<trijntje> je kan dat ook gewoon zonder live cd aanpassen,  als je tenminste beheerders-rechten op jouw computer hebt
<the^user> ja maar ik ben beheerder
<the^user> alleen niet van de map die ik van een laptop heb gecopieerd
<the^user> ik zag wel een chmod -r 777 oplossing maar ik wil gewoon dat als ik een map van een laptop copieert dat ik niet telkens dat gedoe heb
<trijntje> sudo chown user:user mapnaam -R
<trijntje> user moet je door je gebruikersnaam vervangen, en mapnaam door de map die je wilt overzetten
<the^user> ik vraag mij af waar de fout dan zit
<trijntje> is geen fout, onder linux hebben mappen en bestanden nu eenmaal een eigenaar, en andere mogen daar niet zomaar aan zitten
<the^user> dat begrijp ik trijntje
<trijntje> als je bestanden via een FAT of NTFS usb-stick kopieert heb je dat probleem als het goed is niet, want die houden de eigenaar van een bestand niet bij
<trijntje> FAT sowieso niet iig
<the^user> mjaar ik bergrijp niet dat al mijn mappen geen slotjes hebben alleen de mappen die ik via het werk naar mijn ubuntu copieert
<trijntje> de meeste mappen zijn gewoon van jouw als gebruiker, dus dan staat er geen slotje op
<the^user> \maar waarom kan ik dat niet bij eigenschappen veranderen van de map, want ik log altijd in als beheerder van deze ubuntu
<trijntje> the^user: als het goed is log je niet als beheerder in onder ubuntu
<trijntje> de beheerder is 'root', en dat account staat standaard uit
<trijntje> de standaard gebruiker heeft niet 'root' rechten maar 'sudo' rechten, dwz die kan als beheerder optreden, maar is het standaard niet
<the^user> als gebruiker met alle rechten als ik iets verander via synaptic dan vooer ik mijn beheerders code in
<trijntje> daarom moest er voor dat commando dat ik gaf ook 'sudo' staan, dat betekend 'voor uit als beheerder'
<the^user> als ik dus via terminal als sudo inlog dan kan ik de eigenschappen van die map wel veranderen
<trijntje> deze manier is een stuk veiliger, omdat je standaard als gewone gebruiker aan het werk bent
<trijntje> the^user: dan zou je als 'root' in moeten loggen ja, maar dat account staat standaard uit, omdat dat veel veiliger is
<the^user> hmm
<trijntje> met alt+f2 -> gksu nautilus
<trijntje> kan je een bestandsbeheerder openen die met root-rechten draait
<trijntje> dat is echter op eigen risico, als je iets fout doet kan je je hele systeem om zeep helpen. Maar als je daarmee naar de map gaat kan je wel de eigenaar aanpassen
<the^user> ik wil alleen de map goed zetten
<trijntje> is dat nog niet gelukt met het commando dat ik gaf?
<the^user> blijft het zelfde
<the^user> ik doe dat sudo chown
<the^user> maar er gebeurdt niets
<the^user> ik ga maar even wandelen met de hond voor deze pc het raam uitvlieg
<trijntje> the^user: wat bedoel je dat er niks gebeurt? krijg je een foutmelding?
<xubuntu> hallo
<xubuntu> iemand hier?
<oCean> xubuntu: ja, maar wel een stuk rustiger dan in #ubuntu, dus... geduld!
<xubuntu> OK
<xubuntu> ok
<xubuntu> ik heb dus dit probleem, ik installeerde gnome-panel (sudo apt-get install gnome-panel) in xubuntu en ik kreeg dit: W: GPG-fout: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports Release: De volgende handtekeningen waren ongeldig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<xubuntu> wat is het beste wat ik nu moet doen?
<xubuntu> brb reboot
<idefix> waarom zijn er in mijn mailprogramma soms mails waarvan de plaatjes niet zichtbaar zijn? weet iemand dat? hoe kan je dat goed krijgen?
<JanC> idefix: de meeste mailprogramma's laden standaard geen afbeeldingen van het internet
<JanC> vanwege privacy / anti-spam / etc.
<JanC> normaal kan je die dan wel laten tonen op aanvraag...
<idefix> hoe werkt dat dan, JanC? hoe vraag je dat aan?
<JanC> kan verschillen per mail client vziw, rechtermuisknopmenu, andere menu optie, ...?
<idefix> ligt er bij jullie sneeuw?
<Guido1> even eerst groeten van MonkeyDust18
<Guido1> een paar films zijn verdwenen en ik kan de films niet terug vinden. Ik kan de films ook niet in de prullenbak vinden.
<Guido1> vervolgens heb ik testdisk en scalpel geinstarlied, maar ik kan de programma's niet vinden.
<trijntje> hey Guido1
<Guido1> trijntje: heb je een idee hoe de programma's werken en hoe ik de programma's opstart?
<trijntje> Guido1: ik ken die programma's niet, waarom heb je die nodig en wat probeer je te doen?
<Guido1> ik probeer films terug te krijgen
<trijntje> die je hebt weggegooid?
<koan> Guido1: typ eens which testdisk of whereis testdisk in een terminal in om te zien waar de programma's staan?
<Guido1> omdat ik de films niet meer kan vinden - volgens mij heb ik de films niet weggegooid - en de Verwijzing ook niet werkt ben ik bang, dat ik de films misschien toch verwijderd heb
<koan> testdisk is een commandline-programma, dus is na installatie niet in de menu's van ubuntu te vinden
<trijntje> Guido1: testdisk is niet voor het vinden van missende bestanden
<trijntje> om te beginnen moet je de computer NU uitzetten en vanaf een USB-stick/live cd opstarten
<trijntje> hoe langer je de pc aan laat staan, hoe groter de kans dat de films overschreven worden
<Guido1> de films zijn op een ander partition, dan linux enz.
<Guido1> (op een externe harde schrijf)
<Guido1> misschien heb ik iets terug gevonden, maar wat betekend de ending *.wsrt?
<trijntje> je zou photorec kunnen gebruiken om die films te proberen te vinden
<trijntje> maar dan moet je wel evenveel schijfruimte hebben als je op die externe harddisk hebt
<trijntje> het heeft natuurlijk alleen zin als je zeker weet dat ze kwijt zijn ;)
<trijntje> ik heb geen idee wat .wsrt is, google weet het vast wel
<Guido1> ik ben bang, dat ik niet zo veel ruimte op een locatie heb.
<Guido1> de wsrt bestanden zijn maar een paar bytes groot, dus dat zijn vast geen films
<trijntje> je kan de harddisk met 'schijfgebruik' scannen, om de grootste bestanden te vinden
<Guido1> bedoel je "schrijfgereedschap"?
<trijntje>  nee, schijfgebruik
<trijntje> baobab
<Guido1> okee, maar hoe doe ik dat? werkt dat alleen, als het niet verwijderd is?
<trijntje> ja, dat programma laat per map zien hoeveel er in zit
<trijntje> films zijn groot, dus die zou je zo moeten kunnen vinden
<Guido1> ik weet ook nog de nam, dus ik had de films eigenlijk met de zoekfunctie moeten vinden ...
<Guido1> maar zo heb ik de films niet gevonden
<trijntje> tja, ik weet niet of die recovery zin heeft
<trijntje> hoe lang geleden heb je die films weggegooid?
<Guido1> ik kwam er vandaag achter, maar met de partition doe ik niet zo veel
<trijntje> je kan photorec gebruiken om weggegooide bestanden terug te vinden.
<trijntje> maar alle bestanden die gevonden worden moeten ergen staan, dus als je een HD van 1TB hebt kan het zijn dat je nog een keer 1TB nodig hebt om alle gevonden bestanden in op te slaan
<Guido1> je bedoelt als ik 1TB aan bestanden wil terughalen. het is minder.
<trijntje> ok, je moet genoeg schijfruimte hebben om alle bestanden die ooit op die HD hebben gestaan op te slaan
<trijntje> want in theorie kunnen die nog allemaal in de 'lege ruimte' aanwezig zijn
<Guido1> alle, niet alleen die ik wil hebben?
<trijntje> nee, want hoe kan het recovery-programma dat herkennen?
<Guido1> m dacht het ziet
<trijntje> de naam, extensie etc van die bestanden zijn allemaal verloren gegaan toen je ze verwijderde
<Guido1> ik dahct het ziet wat er op staat en ik kan dan bepalen wat ik terug wil hebben
<trijntje> nee, het programma gaat zoeken en alles wat gevonden wordt kopieert i naar een andere locatie
<Guido1> okee, even het programma vinden
<trijntje> man photorec
<trijntje> in een terminal uitvoeren
<Guido1> okee, Linux is nog vrij nieuw voor mij
<Guido1> dus ik weet niet welk programma's met en welk zonder terminal werken
<trijntje> als je het niet in het menu ziet is het meestal terminal
<Guido1> "select partition table type" het is met windows compatiebel. Hoe kan ik meer informaties verkrijgen?
<Guido1> ik denk, dat het intel is
<trijntje> Guido1: intel is geen partitietype
<Guido1> het wordt wel van het programma intel genomd
<trijntje> je moet dan in bestandsbeheer met de rechtermuisknop op de externe HD klikken, en bij eigenschappen kijken wat het bestandssyteem is
<trijntje> hmm, daar zie ik het niet, dan moet je maar in gparted kijken
<trijntje> Guido1: of 'schijfgebruik'
<Guido1> okee, ik hoop het gaat lukken - vrije ruimte waar de bestanden kunnen zijn - meer dan 100 GB, grootste vrije ruimte om op te slaan - minder dan 80 GB
<Guido1> eigenlijk heb ik genoeg vrije ruimte, maar niet in een stuk
<trijntje> wat bedoel je met 'niet in een stuk'?
<Guido1> op een partition 80 Gb vrij, op een ander partition 20 Gb vrij enz.
<Guido1> maar niet 100 op een partition
<trijntje> nee, dan zal het niet werken ben ik bang
<trijntje> als die 80 gb niet de root partitie is zou je het kunnen proberen en hopen dat er niet teveel op staat
<Guido1> het doet iets
<trijntje> vast, maar als de root partitie vol raakt crasht je pc ;)
<Guido1> en alleen nog maar drie minuten. sneller als windows :-). gelukkig is het niet de root, maar ook een externe
<Guido1> net de derde externe harde schrijf aangesloten :-D
<Guido1> ik had natuurlijk jpg enz niet nodig :-S
<hugo_koopmans> hallo, heeft hier iemand ervaring met de gnome networkmanager openvpn plugin?
<hugo_koopmans> ik probeer vpn aan de praat te krijgen maar zonder succes
<OerHeks> wat lukt er niet ? kan je geen vpn toevoegen ?
<Guido1> trijntje: huh, ik heb bestanden "terug" gevonden waarvan ik niet wiest, dat ik de bestanden heb. moet ik linux extra tegen toegang vanuit buiten \ lokalen netwerken beschermen?
<hugo_koopmans> ik probeer meest simple eerst. ik heb een fritzbox met freets openvpn package
<hugo_koopmans> en nu probeer ik te verbinden aan de lan kant
<trijntje> Guido1: neehoor. De computer is altijd bezig met bestanden aanmaken en verwijderen, dus het kan best zijn dat jij ze nooit hebt gezien
<hugo_koopmans> ik heb UDP portforwarding aangezet
<Guido1> trijntje: alleen zijn het ook films resp. music video's
<hugo_koopmans> lijkt erop dat de security settings in de plugin worden gereset of niet worden opgeslagen...
<Guido1> ik heb het wel virtual vrij gegeven, maar volgens mij heeft dat er niets mee te maken.
<OerHeks> die worden in je keyring opgeslagen, dacht ik?
<trijntje> wat is virtual vrijgegeven?
<Guido1> voor een virtuale machine
<Guido1> (virtualbox)
<trijntje> dan snap ik nogsteeds niet wat je bedoeld ben ik bang
<Guido1> als je b.v. XP virtual gebruikt en je wilt mappen van linux kunnen openen
<OerHeks> ik zie een nvidia driver bugje > http://picpaste.com/compiz2-R8Y6eu6j.png && http://picpaste.com/compiz-sZXFUhaT.png
<OerHeks> in focus (oranje lijn) en out focus, is de lucht links onder nie rood nie.
<Guido1> dan moet je de map in het netwerk van de virtuele box vrijgeven
<OerHeks> hoe heb je die vrijgegeven, 0777 ?
<Guido1> dat doet het programma
<Guido1> dat makt ook dit extra netwerk aan
<Bril> hoi
<OerHeks> Bril :-)
<Bril> Ik heb een xubuntu vraag, maar daar is het erg stilletjes. Iemand met Xubuntu die mij wellicht opweg kan helpen?
<Bril> Zit in suriname :) met rete traag internet
<Bril> en het xubuntu laptopje doet niet op alle knopjes meer reageren, maar ik denk software
<Bril> Omdat bijv. de n en r niet reageren, maar ook de @ niet en de 2 wel.
<Bril> Ik denk dus de toetsenbord indeling
<Bril> maar onder xubuntu kan ik het niet vinden.
<Bril> Die iso downloaden opnieuw installeren duurt uren
<jcfp> Bril: in het menu, settings -> settings manager -> keyboard -> layout tab (of de nederlandse vertaling daarvan)
<Bril> Ik ga hem even halen
<Bril> Dat menu had ik nog niet gevonden, lijkt niet zo te werken maar ff rommele
<jcfp> ik weet niet of dat gelijk overgenomen wordt of pas na uit- en inloggen
<Bril> Die eee desktops gebruiken ze hier overigens wel eens.
<Bril> wel tof
<Bril> Lijkt niet te werken, toch even geduld op de iso hebben om te kijken of het hard of software is.
<jcfp> het internet werkt net zo traag als de rest van suriname?
<Bril> Alleen hier
<Bril> Ik zat gister in Berg en dal, soort centerparcs idee
<Bril> Dat ging als een trein
<Bril> Maar hier in Parimaribo is het zoals hoe ze werken
<Bril> Alles dat later kan doen ze later
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-11
<timo^> !script
<timo^> Weet iemand hoe ik een script kan maken? Ik wil sudo apt-get update en sudo apt-get upgrade na elkaar hebben, maar  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade werkt niet...
<timo^> laat maar, hij werkt wel
<timo^> ik dacht dat er updates waren maar die waren er niet dus dan ben je snel klaar xD
<trijntje> timo^: alias upgrade='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<trijntje> als je dat in je .bashrc bestand plaatst kan je upgraden door alleen 'upgrade' te typen
<timo^> dat is handig zeg!
<timo^> hoe kan ik eigenlijk, ervoor zorgen dat als ik een gebruiker laat vragen een locatie in te tikken, het script daar naar cd't
<timo^> zeg maar:
<timo^> echo "Locatie?"
<timo^> read locatie
<timo^> en dan er voor zorgen dat als de gebruiker Downloads daar invoert, dat er dan daarnaartoe ge cd't wordt?
<timo^> trijntje?
<trijntje> dan moet je een scriptje schrijven
<trijntje> maar als de naam van het scriptje langer is dan 'cd' heeft het weinig zin ;)
<timo^> :P
<trijntje> als je op 'bash script' oid zoekt kan je heel veel voorbeelden vinden
<jorenl_> Sorry voor m'n binnenvalgedrag :P maar ik zit met een vrij urgent probleem.
<jorenl_> Ik heb al heel lang een ubuntu server draaien, en ik wil vandaag inloggen
<jorenl_> ik sudo iets, en plots "joren is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<jorenl_> Wat doe ik? Moet ik mij zorgen maken (ik ben er zelf echt niet aan geweest)
<trijntje> hey jorenl_
<jorenl_> dit lijkt er wat op :S http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1254213
<misnix> ik zou een ls -l van de sudoers file doen en kijjken of er iets aan opvalt. verder in de logskijken in /var log. de sudoers file fixen kan door van een live cd te booten, de harde schijf te mounten en defile te editen met een tekst editor. of je systeem nogte vertrouwen is dan? geen idee ;-(
<jorenl_> Ik vermoed dat ik het zelf gedaan heb door een verkeerde usermod command.
<jorenl_> groups joren
<jorenl_> joren : joren www-data
<misnix> da's niet veel ;-)
<misnix> in dat geval kun je beter de group file editen ja
<jorenl_> misnix: dan heb ik dus al mijn groups gescrewed
<jorenl_> ja maar hoe? Wat moet er in om op zn minst terug te kunnen sudo'en?
<jorenl_> en wat is de eenvoudigste manier om dat te doen? er hangt geen monitor aan die server, er zit zelfs geen grafische kaart meer in
<jorenl_> (ben nu ingelogd via ssh)
<misnix> disk in andere pc hangen misschien?
<misnix> dat lijkt me dan het minste werk
<jorenl_> echt? serieus? pfffffffffffffffffff
<misnix> tja, of grafische kaart erin zetten, is net zoveel werk wrsl.
<jorenl_> dus er is gewoon geen manier om dat nog via SSH op te lossen? :S
<misnix> als je niet als root kan inloggen niet
<jorenl_> kan ik gewoon als root aanmelden? ipv sudo via mijn account?
<misnix> als dat niet disabled is wel, als het ubuntu is heb je waarschijnlijk pech
<jorenl_> ... ja het is ubuntu.
<jorenl_> (daarom ben ik hier natuurlijk :p)
<misnix> tenzij je weet dat je het hebt aangezet en het password nog weet
<jorenl_> nooit bewust aangezet. ik zie het al komen.
<jorenl_> dus stel, ik steek er een grafische kaart in en ik boot - wat kan ik dan doen?
<misnix> It maybe best to use "gpasswd" to add to and remove yourself from groups instead of usermod. To sort out your problem, boot into recovery mode and then enter the command
<misnix> Code:
<misnix> gpasswd -a bram admin
<misnix> uit jouw url
<misnix> joren ipv bram natuurlijk ;-)
<jorenl_> ok. wel echt vreemd dat hij gewoon al die groups uitvaagt.
<misnix> als je daar opdracht toe gegeven hebt is dat niet vreemd :p
<jorenl_> ik dacht nogtans dat ik usermod -a -G group had gedaan.
<jorenl_> duidelijk niet :3
<jorenl_> misnix: bwa, misschien wel. Maar een korte 'replace all groups of <user> with <group>? [Y/n]' kon toch geen kwaad
<misnix> dat is lastig als je dat in een bash script hebt geautomatiseerd ;-p
<jorenl_> -s silent flag?
<misnix> klaag bij de schrijver(s) van usermod ;)
<jorenl_> waarschijnlijk tientallen jaren geschreven, hmm. Komt in orde :)
<misnix> succes ;)
<jorenl_> [een mens moet al een kunnen klagen om zijn fouten op een ander af te schuiven he :) ]
<misnix> van fouten leer je zeggen ze
<misnix> ;-p
<jorenl_> ok ik ga eens een monitor, grafische kaart en keyboard zoeken. bah.
<jorenl_> ok, hoe zet ik dat ding nu best af?
<misnix> hm
<jorenl_> shutdown -P now
<jorenl_> shutdown: Need to be root
<trijntje> toetsenbord er in en dan met magick SysRq
<misnix> wat je evt. aan server processen af kunt sluiten eerst afsluiten
<misnix> misschien je netwerkaansluiting eruit
<misnix> sync gebruiken om dingen weg te schrijven
<jorenl_> gewoon wat processen afsluiten zal wel gaan, de DNS is toch even stuk dus er kan niemand aan
<jorenl_> http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/sysrq.htm hier staat een sequence van Alt+SysRq+... gedoe om te shutdownen
<jorenl_> ik zal dat proberen dan.
<misnix> voor het geval je een azerty toetsenbord hebt:   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<jorenl_> ik heb een QWERTY ingeplugd; toch bedankt
<misnix> ik ga er vandoor
<jorenl_> ok, heel erg bedankt.
<jorenl_> ... bon, hij is uitgevallen - hoe veilig het was weet ik niet maar bon :p
<jorenl_> ik ben tot in de root shell geraakt. (vrij vervelend, GRUB kiest de geselecteerde optie bij mij na 1 seconde. vreemd.)
<jorenl_> Als ik mijzelf nu aan de 'admin' group toevoeg, dan kan ik terug sudo gebruiken normaal gezien?
<jorenl_> Zo - het lijkt opgelost. Ik kan weer sudo'en, ik kan verbinden door SSH en alles lijkt te  werken. Zijn er groups waar administrators standaard lid zouden van moeten zijn die ik best nu toevoeg?
<Bengggg> ?
<StefandeVries> Hi Bengggg
<Robert_37528759> goedemiddag iederee
<Robert_37528759> n
<StefandeVries> Hoi Robert_37528759 :)
<Robert_37528759> kan ik hier mijn gedachten over ubuntu plaatsen?
<Robert_37528759> ben zelf een beetje beginnend ubuntu gebruiker maar loop tegen een aantal problemen aan
<Robert_37528759> en ik vermoed dat dit komt omdat ik vastgeroest zit omdat ik jarenlang windows gebruik
<Oer> hoever ben je ?
<Robert_37528759> wat is ver? ik kan ubuntu installeren
<Robert_37528759> snap een beetje hoe apt-get werkt
<Robert_37528759> heb een aantal programmas en services draaien
<Robert_37528759> weet hoe de console een beetje werkt en dat is het dan
<Oer> àlle multimedia zooi al geinstalleerd ?
<Robert_37528759> nee, want daar wil ik de machine ook niet voor gebruiken
<Robert_37528759> het is een machine die ik als fileserver wil gebruiken
<Robert_37528759> en dat wil ik twee kanten op doen
<Robert_37528759> 1. naar mijn boxee toe (mediaplayer bij TV)
<Robert_37528759> 2. als algemene fileserver waar ik zo nu en dan eens wat spullen vandaan kan halen (keepass bestand, images dat soort dingen)
<Robert_37528759> echter loop ik volledig vast in het delen van bestanden
<Robert_37528759> jammer dat niemand even wilt luisteren of ergens mee kan helpen
<Guest90400> Robert_37528759,al naar mediavault gekeken?
<Robert_37528759> mediavaul?
<Robert_37528759> nee
<Guest90400> openmediavault om precies te zijn
<StefandeVries> Robert_37528759, we luisteren. Maar soms zijn er geen mensen die aanwezig die kennis hebben van datgene waar je tegenaan loopt. :)
<Robert_37528759> ok
<Robert_37528759> is het mogelijk om met mediavault software te draaien?
<Guest90400> In ieder geval geef reactie
<Guest90400> als je ubuntu ka ndraaien ,waarom niet
<Guest90400> btw ik heb deze nog niet geprobeerd
<Guest90400> maar ziet er goed uit
<Robert_37528759> mediavault lijkt gebruiktvriendelijker voor de dingen die ik nodig heb
<Robert_37528759> ik denk dat ik dat maar eens een poging ga geven
<Guest90400> ja ,dat dacht ik ook
<Guest90400> succes Robert
<Robert_37528759> thanks
<Guest90400> Kijk ook even op youtube
<Robert_37528759> bedankt voor de goede tip
<Robert_37528759> heb ik zelf 3 weekenden lang zitten klooien met mdadm, samba en ftp
<Robert_37528759> maar dit lijkt alles wat ik nodig heb aleen dan met een gebruiksvriendelijke schil erom heen
<Guest90400> freenas valt in dezelfde catagorie
<Guest90400> met vriendelijke schil
<Guest90400> clearfoundation ook,maar iets moeilijker
<Guest90400> maar meer mogelijkheden
<Robert_37528759> ik hoop dat ik dan ook eindelijk eens af ben van mijn wisselende HD probleem
<Robert_37528759> telkens als ik ubuntu herstartte had hij de hds een andere naam gegeven. Zo kon de eerste HD1 sda zijn en na de reboot gerust sdd
<Guest90400> Robert_37528759,mediavault is ook op freenode
<Robert_37528759> denk dat ik er wel uit ga komen
<Robert_37528759> heb met ubuntu al de nodige problemen overwonnen
<Robert_37528759> en als ik dit zo zie, moet het niet zo heel moeilijk zijn
<Robert_37528759> usb stick is klaar
<Guest90400> Je hebt ervaring opgedaan is geod
<Robert_37528759> idd
<timo^> hoe maak ik ook weer zo'n mooi lijstje met alle geinstalleerde software, dat ik later kan gebruiken om alle software weer te installeren?
<Robert_37528759> Guest90400: nu ben ik officieel klaar met linux
<Robert_37528759> een oude bekende bug keert weer terug met mediavault
<StefandeVries> timo^, dpkg --get-selections
<Robert_37528759> hij herkent mij bootschijf niet
<Robert_37528759> ik zie enkel een knipperende underscore
<timo^> StefandeVries: en hoe zorg ik ervoor dat dpkg die pakketten installeert, die in het .lst bestandje staan?
<StefandeVries> timo^, dat weet ik dan weer niet. :P
<timo^> damn
<Guest90400> Robert_37528759,probeer eens te installeren vanaf cd-rom
 * timo^ wéét dat hij het ooit op het forum heeft gevraagd, maar kan het niet meer terugvinden :')
<Guest90400> tis niet toevallig dat je het dezelfde  problem tegenkomt
<Robert_37528759> probleem zit in de linux kernell vermoed ik
<Robert_37528759> tis gewoon een rotte combinatie van hd's en moederbord
<Guest90400> NOu dan heb je bijzondere hardware
<Robert_37528759> gevolg is dat hij de harde schijven elke keer anders detecteert
<Robert_37528759> ene moment is mijn SSD SDA
<Guest90400> sata zou geen probleem moeten zijn
<Robert_37528759> herstart je hem dan is hij opeens SDE
<Robert_37528759> en hetzelfde geldt voor de vier overigen non SSD hds
<Robert_37528759> dan zijn ze gemount op SDE, dan weer SDB
<Guest90400> Je gebruikt een ssd?
<Robert_37528759> ja
<Robert_37528759> ssd gebruik ik voor het OS
<Robert_37528759> de overige hds gebruik ik voor de opslag
<Guest90400> Is geen goede combinatie
<Robert_37528759> hoezo niet?
<Guest90400> ivm lees en schrijf acties
<Guest90400> zie openmediavault hier op freenode
<Robert_37528759> het zou toch niets uit moeten maken?
<Guest90400> Het staat er expliciet
<Robert_37528759> als je het OS enkel op de SSD zet?
<Guest90400> alleen de os,niet nee
<Guest90400> Probbeer eens op een ouderwetse hd
<Robert_37528759> k
<Oer> ssd + hdd is een prima combinatie ...
<Oer> rare tips, Guest90400
<Guest90400> oer,kan je wat tips geven om het werkend te krijgen?
<Oer> ik gebruik noatime, en discard ( voor auto trim )
<Oer> mijn fstab siet er zo uit > UUID=cb666b2a-5d6d-4ec4-a56d-a7903866933f /               ext4    discard,noatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Guest90400> Misschien heeft Robert hier iets aan
<Oer> oer@OerPC:~$ sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda   /dev/sda:  Timing buffered disk reads: 684 MB in  3.01 seconds = 227.23 MB/sec
<Robert_37528759> Guest90400: Oer
<Robert_37528759> ik heb fstab gebruikt
<Robert_37528759> in combinatie met UUID en labels
<Robert_37528759> beide werken niet
<Buntu-Freak22> Hallo
<Oer> labels ?
<StefandeVries> Hallo Buntu-Freak22 :)
<Oer> paste je fstab eens op paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Buntu-Freak22> Dit is echt geweldig!
<Buntu-Freak22> Is dit een soort van community die elkaar helpen met Linux problemen?
<Robert_37528759> Oer: ik heb zojuist de boel geformateerd :P
<Oer> jups, allemaal vrijwillig Buntu-Freak22
<Oer> irc, forum, launchpad
<Buntu-Freak22> Dat had ik wel veel eerder willen weten, najah beter laat dan nooit
<timo^> :)
<StefandeVries> Soms is hier weinig respons, dan wat meer. Ligt eraan wie hier aanwezig is. :)
<Oer> naast dit kanaal is er ook #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, en #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo ( voor bijdragers en ontwikkelaars )
<timo^> Eigenlijk is dat vrij normaal in de linux-wereld, dat er community's zijn die ondersteuning bieden
<timo^> kijk, dit heeft StefandeVries ontwikkeld:
<Oer> timo^, ... + durven + ...
<timo^> !#ubuntu-nl
<MwanzoBot> #ubuntu-nl is het Ubuntu-ondersteuningskanaal voor alle Ubuntu-gerelateerde ondersteuningsvragen. Voor alle andere onderwerpen, gebruik dan alstublieft #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, waar dezelfde richtlijnenen gelden. Bedankt!
<timo^> mooi hè?
<timo^> wat is er durven Oer
<StefandeVries> :)
<Oer> als je begint, is dit kanaal en #ubuntu ( engels ) vaak leerzaam, je leest problemen en oplossingen en goeie handleidingen.
<timo^> StefandeVries: het is me gelukt, na 72 pagina's aan posts door te crawlen, heb ik het gevonden xD
<StefandeVries> timo^, lol. Oké. ;)
<Buntu-Freak22> Ik ben al een tijdje bezig met Ubuntu, en heb recent Ubuntu server op een oude pc geinstalleerd
<Buntu-Freak22> Omdat ik dacht, van beheer via de cli leer ik meer
<Buntu-Freak22> ;)
<timo^> inderdaad
<timo^> :)
<Buntu-Freak22> Maar dan loop je dus ook tegen nieuwe en andere uitdagingen
<Buntu-Freak22> aan
<Buntu-Freak22> Kan ik hier een vraag daarover droppen>
<Buntu-Freak22> ?
<timo^> tuurlijk
<Buntu-Freak22> Okee, het zit als volgt. Ik heb een statisch IP in gesteld in /etc/networking/interfaces
<Buntu-Freak22> Hij gebruikt dit IP echter niet om verbinding te maken maar een ander IP
<timo^> oh
<Robert_37528759> Buntu-Freak22: heb je wel een DHCP server of een router die IP adressen uitdeelt?
<Buntu-Freak22> Kan dat komen omdat ik de opdracht dhclient gebruik?
<Buntu-Freak22> Ja
<Buntu-Freak22> Andere pc's hier krijgen automatisch een IP toegewezen
<Robert_37528759> persoonlijk ben ik meer fan van de static lease van mijn router
 * timo^ weet echt niks van networking af, dus het spijt me, maar daar kan ik niet mee helpen...
<Robert_37528759> dan voer je het mac adres in in de router en wijs je een gereserveerd ip toe
<Buntu-Freak22> Juist
<Robert_37528759> zodra dat mac adres op het netwerk komt, krijgt hij via dhcp zijn ipadres weer toegewezen
<Buntu-Freak22> Dat is natuurlijk ook een mogelijkheid
<Oer> je kan je router laten uitdelen, ik hou meer van een statisch IP in een server.
<Buntu-Freak22> Momentje, ik ga even inloggen in mijn router
<Robert_37528759> ok
<Robert_37528759> Oer:
<Robert_37528759> het probleem met mijn wisselende hds lijkt op gelost te zijn
<Oer> mooi mooi
<Robert_37528759> wel via een hele ranzige methode
<Robert_37528759> maar het werkt :)
<Robert_37528759> had alle normale hds eruit gehaald door de sata los te koppelen
<Robert_37528759> geinstalleerd op de ssd
<Robert_37528759> vervolgens via de ssd opnieuw opgestart, toen leek alles te werken
<Robert_37528759> vervolgens de hds weer met de sata gekoppeld
<Buntu-Freak23> Sorry
<Buntu-Freak23> Connectie viel weg omdat ik even de proxy uit moest zetten
<Buntu-Freak23> En toen was het stil...
<Oer> Robert_37528759, als er 4 primairy partities op je 1e hdd staan, dan is het mogenlijk dat Ubuntu deze niet 'vind'
<Robert_37528759> er stonden er maar 3
<Robert_37528759> allemaal door ubuntu aangemaakt
<Robert_37528759> 1 swap, 1 primair en 1 extented geloof ik
<Oer> ow oke
<Robert_37528759> lol
<Robert_37528759> hij doet het nog steeds, mijn hds verwisselen...
<Robert_37528759> en ik ben een harde schijf kwijt
<Robert_37528759> mmm even kijken
<StefandeVries> Robert_37528759, vastbinden die dingen. Ze lopen zó je pc uit. :P
<Robert_37528759> das het nadeel van de kast open laten staan he ;)
<corewillem> halo
<corewillem> mischien past het hier niet maar zal het toch maar vragen
<corewillem> werk al jaaren met ubuntu
<corewillem> heb nu al een maand nieuwe pc
<StefandeVries> En nu loopt het spaak?
<corewillem> en nu is met netwerk connectie echt slecht (ethernet)
<corewillem> heb al alle ubuntu varianten geprobeerd in 1000den forum gekeken in 100 chats voor problemen gevraagd maar het kan dus niet opgelost worden
<corewillem> kent iemand hier nog linux distro's die ik kan proberen (mint heb ik al geprobeerd zelfde resulaat natuurlijk is gebaseerd op ubuntu )
<corewillem> want vind het echt irritant om met windows te moeten werken
<corewillem> iemand oplossing ?
<viezerd> corewillem: neem een andere netwerkkaart (die wel goeie drivers heeft)
<corewillem> is onboard :)
<corewillem> kan ook niet veranderen
<viezerd> prik er 1 bij :P
<corewillem> mag ik niet :( klote alternate
<corewillem> laat ne mens zene pc samestelle wegens tijdsgebrek
<corewillem> moogde er niks bijsteken
<corewillem> mr fedora werkt wel goe
<corewillem> mr daar werk ik niet graag mee
<viezerd> opensuse al gecheckt ?
<corewillem> neeh ?
<corewillem> eve kijken of het wat kan zijn
<corewillem> heeft het beetje grafische kaart ondersteuning
<viezerd> yep
<viezerd> opensuse is een prima OS
<corewillem> heeft het softwarecentrum vind ik super handig ?
<viezerd> je hebt daar YaST
<corewillem> okay
<corewillem> zal is uitesten alvast bedankt :)
<viezerd> succes
<corewillem> zal via susestudio even persnoliseren eerst :)
<Wouter22> Hallo
<Oer> :-)
<Wouter22> Een paar uur geleden was ik hier ook al omdat mijn statisch ingesteld IP niet wordt overgenomen
<Wouter22> Toen werd mij aangeraden om het MAC aan een bepaald IP te koppelen
<Wouter22> Na een flinke tijd zoeken ben ik erachter dat mijn router die functionaliteit niet heeft
<Wouter22> ;(
<Wouter22> :(
<StefandeVries> Daar ben je mooi mee uit dan.
<Oer> dat is jammer. maar een vast ip in de server, liefst hoog of buiten de dhcp range, geniet mijn voorkeur.
<StefandeVries> Kan je de inhoud van /etc/network/interfaces eens plaatsen, Wouter?
<Wouter22> Jup
<Wouter22> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).  # The loopback network interface auto lo iface lo inet loopback  # Primary network interface iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.2.22 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.2.1
<Wouter22> # Primary network interface
<Wouter22> iface eth0 inet static
<Wouter22> address 192.168.2.22
<Wouter22> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Wouter22> gateway 192.168.2.1
<Wouter22> Maar daar ligt het niet aan
<StefandeVries> Nee, inderdaad, dat ziet er uit zoals het zou moeten.
<Wouter22> Het ligt eraan dat ik met dhclient een beroep doe op de dhcpserver in het modem
<Wouter22> die dan dus een willekeurig op uitdeelt
<Wouter22> :(
<Wouter22> Tot mijn grote frustratie
<Wouter22> Via dhclient.conf zou er misschien een mogelijkheid zijn om een statisch ip te forceren
<Oer> vreemd, zijn al poort 80 verwijzingen ?
<Oer> of andere poortjes
<Wouter22> In het modem bedoel je?
<Oer> ja
<Wouter22> Volgens mij nog niet
<Oer> hoe heb je in je modem/router de dhcp range ingesteld? 192.168.2.1-255 ?
<Wouter22> 192.168.2/200
<Oer> geef je server dan een 192.168.2.201 ?
<Wouter22> Nee hij geeft 105
<Wouter22> Haha
<Wouter22> Dwaze modem
<Oer> msn
<Oer> modem specifieke narigheden
<Oer> welke heb je ?
<Wouter22> :D
<Wouter22> SMC7908VoWBRB
<Wouter22> Heb al op internet gekeken of IP gebonden aan MAC mogelijk is
<Wouter22> Maar heb niets kunnen vinden
<Wouter22> Belachelijke modem, is misschien iets met een VLan een idee?
<Wouter22> Aah iets gevonden met een firmware probleem...
<StefandeVries> Ik zie dat MwanzoBot er niet meer is; Tele2 heeft last van storingen. Ik praat momenteel via de 3G-verbinding van m'n telefoon. Excuses voor het ongemak.
<Oer> lastig, maar we doen het maar even zonder, dank u voor dit snelle reageren, meneer Stefan.
<pim> he
<StefandeVries> Hoi pim.
<pim> ik wil ubuntu booten via usb
<pim> heb gewoon gedowlnoad op usb geknalt
<pim> in laptop gestoken
<pim> f2 gedaan maar dan...?
<pim> of moet ik hem op usb al installeren ofzo?
<Oer> ja, niet de iso naar usb copieren, maar installeren met unetbootin bijvoorbeeld
<Oer> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Idroy> unetbootin is inderdaad een fijn programma om .iso´s op usb sticks te installeren.
<Idroy> geen idee waar het over gaat, maar alsnog, is het een fijn programma :)
<Oer> ow die gast is al weer weg :(
<Idroy> ah
<Oer> kan daarvoor niet iets in de channel text komen te staan ? even geduld a.u.b ?
<Idroy> hmmm, is nog niet eens zo´n gek idee
<StefandeVries> Iets om in MwanzoBot in te bouwen, misschien?
<Idroy> dat als iemand een vraag stelt, MwanzoBot dat zegt ofzo?
<Idroy> is opzich wel lastig om dat goed te doen denk ik
<StefandeVries> Een soort !ogenblik-iets dat op commando aangeeft dat het antwoord even op zich kan laten wachten.
<Idroy> ja, dat zou kunnen, maar wat triggered het? Gewoon een persoon die dat commando dan geeft? Of gaat ie automatisch kijken of er een vraag gesteld is?
<StefandeVries> Een persoon, die de vraag afhandelt.
<StefandeVries> Natuurlijk kan dit dan alsnog voorkomen.
<Idroy> ye
<StefandeVries> Automatisch is lastig te maken.
<StefandeVries> Te lastig, risico op spamming.
<Idroy> Ja ook
<Idroy> en als iemand een vraag terug stelt, dan moet ie het niet doen.
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Nope, helaas. Da's geen optie dus.
<Idroy> Het zou opzich wel kunnen, als we heel veel mensen in dit kanaal zouden hebben, en dan dat daar een team in zit die alleen maar vragen beantwoord. Maarja dat wil hier niet echt.
<StefandeVries> het móet een vrijwillige taak blijven
<StefandeVries> Daar passen planningen niet in.
<Idroy> ye, ook dat
<Wiseguy22> Hallo
<CasW> Hallo Wiseguy22
<Oer> :-)
<Wiseguy22> Het laatste wat ik hier typte was, o w8 ik zie iets met de firmware
<Wiseguy22> Om vervolgens 3 uur offline te zijn! :@
<Oer> nieuwe firmware opgehaald ?
<Wiseguy22> Nee, modem terug gezet naar fabriekinstellingen.
<Wiseguy22> :D
<Wiseguy22> Tis wel een gezellige drukte hier zeg
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-12
<Guest79913> mogge
<timo^> hoi Guest79913
<timo^> dusch
<timo^> Guest79913:  had je een vraag?
<StefandeVries> !#ubuntu-nl
<MwanzoBot> #ubuntu-nl is het Ubuntu-ondersteuningskanaal voor alle Ubuntu-gerelateerde ondersteuningsvragen. Voor alle andere onderwerpen, gebruik dan alstublieft #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, waar dezelfde richtlijnenen gelden. Bedankt!
<timo^> !apt
<MwanzoBot> APT is geavanceerde pakket beheer gereedschap, welke samen met dpkg de basis vormt voor Ubuntu pakket beheer. Korte apt-get handleiding: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - zie ook !synaptic (Gnome), !usc, !Adept (KDE), !KPackageKit (KDE)
<timo^> ;startmeeting
<Guest79913> timo^,sorry ,nog niet
<Guest79913> eigenlijk kom ik zomaar even langs
<StefandeVries> En MwanzoBot is er weer. :)
<timo^> ;)
<gadeynebram_> Hoi allen, Hoe kan ik de een spellingscontrole toevoegen voor nederlands in openoffice? Ik heb een myspell package gevonden maar vind niet hoe ik die kan activeren in openoffice
<timo^> Je moet Systeem --> beheer --> taalondersteuning doen, gadeynebram_
<timo^> dan wordt Nederlands en ook meteen de spelling geïnstalleerd.
<gadeynebram_> Ik veronderstel dat dit in ubuntu zelf is dan?
<timo^> a
<timo^> ja
<gadeynebram_> Ok even proberen. Dank voor de uitleg!
<gadeynebram_> Het lijkt niet te werken timo^. Is een herstart nodig?
<gadeynebram_> Of moet ik ubuntu opstarten in het nederlands?
<ujjain> Hoe is data in JBOD eigenlijk opgeslagen? Ik wil mijn HDD's 2xJBOD vervangen voor grotere HDD.
<Bril> Hoi
<timo^> hoi Bril
<Bril> Iemand een goede tip voor een foto viewer?
<Bril> ik vind de standaard image viezer zo traag naar de volgende foto gaan
<Bril> Ook vanaf HD, niet alleen vanaf SD
<timo^> hm
<timo^> PornView schijnt goed te zijn :P
<Bril> haha
<Bril> even kijken
<Bril> Ik wil gewoon snel door mijn fotos heen scrollenm
<Bril> en niet dat ik tussen elke foto 3 sec moet wachten
<timo^> hmm, pornview lijkt hier niet te werken...
<Bril> Ik download hem nu
<Bril> op me rete trage internet
<timo^> hehe
<timo^> Gthumd is errug goed, zit ik te denken
<timo^> licht, snel, maar krachtig
<Bril> ff ook ff downen
<Bril> Heb me slr camera, daar schiet je zoveel fotos mee achter elkaar dat je ze snel even allemaal wilt zien en dan 1 wilt bewaren
<timo^> Mijn 6 MP foto's laadt ie in nog geen halve sec.
<Bril> hmz
<Bril> Die gthumd?
<Bril> die download ik nu
<Bril> Die pron viewer moet je echt opstarten eerst
<Bril> ik wil eigenlijk direct op een foto kunnen klikken
<Bril> maar bij open with kan je pornviewer niet installeren
<timo^> gthumb
<Bril> timo
<Bril> Hoe ga jij naar de volgende ermee?
<Bril> Want pijltjes lijken niet te werken
<Bril> Nog even een ander ding. ik heb de iso van xubuntu gedownload, hoe maak ik er het makkelijkst een opstartbare usb stick van
<Bril> Er was toch een menu voor
<timo^> Bril: Opstartdisk aanmaken
<timo^> Bij mij werken vorige en volgende gewoon...
<simco50> is hier iemand?
<MiKa_>  /names
<simco50> kheb eens een vraag
<MiKa_> Stel hem en misschien dat iemand het weet
<simco50> ik heb net ubuntu geinstalleerd en
<simco50> als ik m'n pc opzet
<simco50> blijft het laden
<simco50> die 5 rode puntjes die wit worden en terug rood worden
<MiKa_> Hij start dus niet door
<simco50> dus?
<MiKa_> Ik heb zo geen idee , maar iemand anders hier misschien wel als je verteld wat voor pc / laptop enz
<simco50> hoe los ik het op?
<simco50> ik had een xp
<simco50> ik heb mijn windows vervangen
<simco50> uhm...
<simco50> hier staat pentium 3 op de pc
<simco50> het is een laptop
<simco50> waar is er iemand die me kan helpen met dit probleem?
<MiKa_> wat voor laptop is het ? type / merk
<simco50> hp
<simco50> wacht even, als ik m'n pc opzet kan ik kiezen tussen 4 dingen
<simco50> ubuntu, recovery mode, memtest en memtest86
<simco50> ik heb hem ondertussen al een paar keer opnieuw opgestart en hij blijt laden
<khildin> hoeveel geheugen zit erin?
<simco50> ik weet het niet precies maar het is niet zo veel
<simco50> ik kan het ni niet zien want ik krijg m'n pc niet aan
<khildin> daar kan het aan liggen.... P3 is al niet heel veel... als daar ook nog eens minder dan 512MB geheugen in zit dan heb je een probleem met een full blown unioty of Gnome desktop
<khildin> misschien beter om voor xubuntu of lubuntu te kiezen...
<simco50> is dat hetzelfde als ubuntu?
<khildin> die hebben een lichtere desktop omgeving waar jouw pc/laptop meer mee kan
<MiKa_> peppermint mischien proberen, is een veel lichtere distro gebaseerd op ubuntu
<khildin> dat zijn ook ubuntu distributies, maar dan met een andere desktop omgeving... XFCE en LXDE
<Idroy> Het ziet er wel wat anders uit, maar het is wel stukken lichter, maar verder werkt alles wel hetzelfde (qua commando´s in het terminal enzo)
<khildin> of bodhi linux... ook erg licht maar toch met mooie desktop
<khildin> bodhi is ook op ubuntu gebaseerd
<khildin> lubuntu is de lichste van de ubuntu smaken voor de desktop
<Idroy> Lubuntu gebruik ik momenteel zelf .Me pc kan de gewone Ubuntu ook wel makkelijk aan, maar Lubuntu vind ik veel fijner en is alsnog veel sneller.
<Idroy> Lubuntu kan ik je wel aanraden, Xubuntu is ook erg goed, is net wat beter afgewerkt en is ook iets makkelijker in te stellen naar je smaak.
<simco50> ik ga het nog 1 keer proberen opnieuw te installeren en als het dan niet lukt, dan probeer ik lubuntu
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> Wat je ook nog kan proberen is als die stipjes in beeld komen, ctrl+alt+f1 indrukken, als het goed is moet dat op dat moment ook werken, en dan krijg je als het goed is een lap tekst te zien
<Idroy> als het ergens fout gaat, dan kan je het aflezen
<khildin> simco50 als je eerst als liveCD opstart, hoef je niet alles te installeren... dat kan je achteraf doen als je denk dat je de juiste versie gevonden hebt
<simco50> ik heb met de liveCD ubuntu geinstalleerd en windows verwijderd
<Idroy> simco50, zou je hem nog een keer kunnen opstarten, en tijdens de stipjes: ctrl+alt+f1 in drukken? En als die een fout melding geeft hier even plaatsen?
<simco50> ik ben nu opnieuw aan het installeren dus dat zal nog even duren
<Idroy> ok
<simco50> ik hou je op de hoogte
<khildin> simco50 welke versie ga je nu dan installeren? ubuntu gaat niet sneller worden als je dezelfde versie installeert
<simco50> dezelfde, misschien is er iets bij de vorige installatie fout gelopen
<Idroy> khildin, als die niet verder gaat dan die stipjes, lijkt het erop dat er gewoon iets fout gaat tijdens het opstarten, dat maakt verder niet uit welke versie je hebt, dat gaat pas iets uitmaken als je hem helemaal aan hebt staan
<simco50> want toen ik het geinstalleerd had werd m'n scherm zwart en gebeurde er niets
<simco50> dan had ik gewoon m'n pc afgezet en gereboot
<khildin> Idroy ik denk eerder dat de pc/laptop te weinig RAM heeft en een P3 helpt ook niet echt... vandaar dat een lichtere distributie meer kans van slagen heeft
<Idroy> khildin, als het goed is moet dat tijdens het opstarten niet veel uit maken, aangezien dat precies hetzelfde is als bij de andere versies
<simco50> het is een kantoorcomputer dus ik denk dat zo'n computers wel ram genoeg hebben
<Idroy> ja, in ieder geval wel genoeg om bij het inlogscherm te komen
<khildin> simco50 als het een P3 is dan vrees ik dat je blij mag zijn met 128MB geheugen... :X
<khildin> en dan heb je ECHT een probleem met Gnome en Unity
<khildin> als in: gaat niet werken
<simco50> hoeveel ram heb je nodig voor ubuntu en lubuntu?
<Idroy> Sowieso is het wel goed om een andere versie te gebruiken, aangezien dat Unity best wel zwaar is, zeker voor een P3. Maar qua booten moet het niets uitmaken
<Idroy> Ubuntu iets van 700 ofzo, en lubuntu 50 ofzo?
<khildin> lubuntu kan waarschijnlijk wel draaien met 128 MB.... Unity heeft minimaal 256MB nodig
<StefandeVries> Unity heeft wel meer nodig, ben ik bang.
<Idroy> Ubuntu 1 GB
<StefandeVries> Precies.
<khildin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DemystifyingUnityGraphicsHardwareRequirements
<Idroy> Lubuntu 128 ofzo
<khildin> 1GB dus
<khildin> deze is beter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Idroy> Ubuntu heeft ook nog een p4 minimaal nodig
<StefandeVries> Heeft voor Ubuntu precies dezelfde vereisten.
<StefandeVries> P4 of beter, inderdaad.
<StefandeVries> Voor ouder hebben we Xubuntu en Lubuntu.
<khildin> ubuntu server (dus zonder desktop omgeving) heeft MINIMAAL 128MB geheugen nodig
<Idroy> Mjah, voor een desktop pc is dat niet echt handig :P
<StefandeVries> I beg to differ met die 128MB voor de server.
<StefandeVries> Met minder dan 192 zou ik de server niet proberen.
<simco50> ik heb bijna ubuntu opnieuw geinstalleerd
<StefandeVries> (Maar dat is mijn ervaring)
<simco50> dan zal ik zien of het werkt
<simco50> welke toetscombinatie moest ik doen bij het laden?
<Idroy> ctrl alt f
<Idroy> 1
<Idroy> volgens mij moet dat tijdens die plymouth laadscherm ook werken
<Idroy> ctrl+alt+f1 dus :)
<simco50> ik moet nu de computer herstarten
<Idroy> ok
<simco50> de cd is uitgeworpen
<simco50> is eruit gehaald en gereboot
<simco50> nu is ie aan het laden
<MiKa_> bodhi is wel cool om tezien trouwens
<Idroy> ok, kijk eerst maar of die wil booten, zo niet druk dan ctrl+alt+f1 in
<simco50> grijs scherm met cursor nu
<Idroy> oh ok
<simco50> ah
<simco50> zo te zien werk het
<Idroy> mooi
<simco50> waar kan ik zien hoeveel ram ik heb?
<simco50> ah kheb het gevonden
<simco50> ik heb 495,9 volgens ubuntu
<Idroy> Je kan het zien in je bios, in de kast, en in het terminal:cat /proc/meminfo in tevoeren
<Idroy> ok
<simco50> hoe kan ik nu draadloos netwerk inschakelen (zoeken)?
<Idroy> hmmm, is wel wat weinig voor Unity, wat je misschien nog kan proberen is Unity-2D, als dat ook sloom is, dan kan je nog xubuntu/lubuntu proberen, die zijn wel lichter.
<simco50> heeft lubuntu dezelfde apps?
<Idroy> Nee, het heeft lichtere programma´s
<Idroy> maar
<Idroy> je kan de meeste (eigenlijk alles wel) van de normale Ubuntu installeren in Lubuntu
<Idroy> lichtere standaard programma´s*
<simco50> het gaat wel best traag
<Idroy> hmmm, dan zou ik een andere versie proberen, voordat je trouwens helemaal gaat herinstalleren, kan je dit doen:
<Idroy> start de terminal
<Idroy> doe dan:
<Idroy> sudo apt-get update
<Idroy> en daarna sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<simco50> oei, kheb net de lubuntu cd ingestoken en het is aan het laden
<Idroy> dan installeert ie lubuntu op die manier, en als je dat gedaan hebt kan je bij het inlogscherm op het tandwieltje drukken, en dan lubuntu in drukken ofzo
<Idroy> oh naja
<Idroy> dan maakt het niet uit
<Idroy> helemaal opnieuw installeren is opzich wel netter
<simco50> nu zegt ie automatische netwerkconfiguratie muslukt
<simco50> kan het niet draadloos?
<Idroy> hmmm, gaat ie wel verder?
<Idroy> Kom je bij het installeren?
<simco50> ik kan het overslaan
<Idroy> dat kan
<Idroy> dan zou ik het overslaan, en het installeren, rebooten en dan kijken of het wel werkt
<Idroy> Het is neem ik aan Lubuntu 11.10?
<simco50> ja
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> naja, ik zou hem gewoon proberen te installeren
<simco50> nu blijft ie hangen op "partitiegrootte wordt aangepast"
<simco50> lubuntu duurt écht lang om te installeren...
<Idroy> hij is wel verder gegaan?
<simco50> het blijft duren
<simco50> dan is het ene 100% dan begint het andere weer
<Idroy> ah ok
<Idroy> naja, zolang die maar verder komt :)
<fll3mi5hanon> hallo allemaal
<Oer> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-04
<addk> Ik wil Ubuntu herinstalleren omdat deze gecrasht is en ik alleen in recovery mode kan opstarten. Met hulp van misnix heb ik gisteren back-up gemaakt van home directory en op een externe hardschijf gezet als een .tar.gz
<addk> wie kan me helpen om Ubuntu 12.04 over de oude installatie (10.04) heen te installeren.
<ichat> wat bedoel je met over
<addk> Met over bedoel ik dat het misschien mogelijk is om Ubuntu te herinstalleren met behoud van mijn persoonlijke bestanden.
<khildin> addk: dat gaat niet werken. Als je opstart van een 12.04 cd en 12.04 installeert, krijg je de keuze: of naast de huidige installatie installeren, of in plaats van de huidige installatie. Met bde eerste
<khildin> met de eerste versie zit je met een oude installatie die niet werkt naast een nieuwe en met de tweede wordt de oude installatie overschreven...
<khildin> je kan alleen 'over' een oude installatie heen installeren als je een dist-upgrade doet vanuit de oude installatie
<khildin> met behoud van bestanden en applicaties...
<khildin> maar met een backup van /home moet je al een eind kunnen komen als je een schone installatie doet van 12.04
<khildin> houd je wel rekening mee dat je met Unity wordt geconfronteerd als je naar 12.04 gaat? Persoonlijk vind ik Unity helemaal top, maar het is wel..... uhm.. 'anders'...:)
<addk> Ja ik weet dat ik met Unity wordt geconfronteerd maar ik weet niet precies wat de gevolgen zijn khildin. 10.04 wordt straks niet meer ondersteund.
<khildin> klopt..... tot April (als 13.04 uitkomt)
<addk> Maar kan ik een dist-upgrade doen vanuit recovery mode in de bestaande installatie?
<khildin> wat gebeurd er precies als je normaal opstart? zie je een bootscherm? op welk punt 'stopt' het? of is het alleen dat x niet opstart?
<khildin> enig idee waardoor dit is gekomen?
<addk> ja het is een heel verhaal maar op een gegeven moment kreeg ik bij het opstarten de foutmelding : "De standaard configuratie voor Gnome-energiebeheer is niet correct geïnstalleerd".
<addk> Ik kon alleen nog in recovery mode opstarten. Het "normale" opstartscherm verscheen niet.
<addk> Ik heb wat geprobeerd om de linux partitie (ik dual boot) te vergroten en de windows partitie te verkleinen met behulp van een Gparted live CD.
<khildin> liep de root partitie voor linux dan vol?
<addk> Dat ging volgens mij allemaal goed totdat ik een back-up progrmma (Simple Backup) installeerde. Nadat ik geprobeerd had een backup te maken met deze software crashte Ubuntu.
<khildin> waar werd de backup naar toe weggesschreven?
<addk> Misschien liep de root partitie wel vol, maar dat weet ik niet precies. De backup werd weggeschreven naar mijn externe harddisk.
<khildin> kan je controleren of / nog ruimte heeft? (vanuit recovery mode)
<addk> ja met welk commando ls -l misschien?
<khildin> ja
<addk> hoe kom ik ook alweer in de root
<StefandeVries> ls -l /
<addk> ik zie niet hoe groot deze is met dit commando
<Jeeves> df -h
<addk> Ja /dev/sda5 is 25G groot en helemaal in gebruik.
<addk> dus geen ruimte meer op / khildin
<khildin> Dat kan zo maar de oorzaak van het crashen zijn.... kan je daar bestanden verwijderen? (bijvoorbeeld downloads....)
<khildin> of eerst copieren naar extern als je ze wilt behouden
<addk> Ik heb gisteren mijn hele home directory extern gezipt en extern opgeborgen.
<addk> met welk commando kan ik downloads wissen
<khildin> addk: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/rm.1.html
<addk> Ik heb wat opgeruimd en heb nu 4,7 GB vrij
<addk> Na reboot start ubuntu gewoon weer op! Bedankt voor de hulp khildin
<khildin> graag gedaan... en ga je nu nog 12.04 er op zetten?
<addk> ja ik ben er al mee bezig
<khildin> kan vanuit update beheer
<addk> ja vanuit update beheer
<khildin> succes
<addk> bedankt
<addk> ik wil nog wel mijn linux partitie vergroten, heb je nog een tip hoe ik dat het beste kan aanpakken
<Ian> gebruik je LVM ?
<MrChrisDruif> khildin; dat we daar niet eerder aan dachten <_<"
<addk> wat is LVM Ian
<Ian> nevermind
<khildin> type partitie indeling... als je een LVM partitie hebt is deze eenvoudig te vergoten of verkleinen...
<khildin> leesvoer: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<khildin> :)
<addk> mijn linux partitie is van het type ext4
<addk> Ik heb wel een Gparted live CD. Maar ik kreeg daar een waarschuwing toen ik de linux partitie ging vergroten en ben toen gestopt. Moet dat nog maar eens een keer bekijken.
<ichat> een beetje laat ik weet het maar, ano nu zou je van UBUNTU notabene toch wel mogen verwachten dat  LVM standaard aan staat...  en wel met   /boot   /    swap  en /home
<khildin> it's aliveeee..... slapped some bosses around?
<khildin> oeps... .nl
<ichat> hahahaha
<MrChrisDruif> Lol. Maar als je standaard LVM wil kan ik je evt. Fedora aanraden ichat =)
<MrChrisDruif> Zonder /boot, maar wel met /, swap & /home
<khildin> fedora..... en dan met rpm opgezadeld zitten... nee dank je
<MrChrisDruif> Opgezadeld?
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom is dat nou weer erg?
<khildin> ik heb meerdere malen geprobeerd aan red hat/fedora te wennen.... lukt me gewoon niet
<khildin> ik blijf wel bij Ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, ik ben blij met m'n overstap =)
<MrChrisDruif> (Al ga ik binnenkort Manjaro proberen)
<khildin> als het je bevalt, vooral doen.... dat is het mooie van opensource: keuze
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad =)
<khildin> Manjaro... ah.. er is sinds kort een .be website
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad.
<MrChrisDruif> Ook een kanaal waar sporadisch Nederlands gepraat wordt ^_^ #manjaro
<khildin> moet nog wel wat aan ... uhm..... geschaafd worden zeg maar
<MrChrisDruif> Ze hebben nog niet eens een 1.0 release, dus niet verwonderlijk als je het mij vraagt.
<ichat1> heej wat doet dat manjaro
<MrChrisDruif> ichat1; het is gebaseerd op Arch Linux, is een jong project. Standaard DE is Xfce als ik me goed heug en zit momenteel bij 0.8.3.
<MrChrisDruif> Laatste stabiele versie. Momenteel wordt 0.8.
<MrChrisDruif> 4 getest
<ichat1> hmmz, klinkt als ubuntu  onder arch ipv deb  ....
<ichat1> altijd leuk om eens naar te komen
<ichat1> ik moet wel heel eerlijk zeggen dat ik het altijd leuk vind zulke dingen,  maar dat het vaak wel heel lastig is zoiets van de grond te krijgen...  zeker als je dan ook nog eens afhankelijk ebnt van een bepaalde DE.
<ichat1> neem zenwalk     ooit een heel ambitieus project maar als je dan visie mist loopt het HEEL snel ook weer leeg
<ichat1> en met visie bedoel ik dan ook  de middelen om die   ook echt door te voeren  en niet alleen   what iffs en hoe cool zou het zijn om...
<MrChrisDruif> ichat1; dit is wel enigszins offtopic gechat. Zullen we dit verder voeren in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ?
<dirk62> hallo beste ubuntu ervarings deskundige hier een niks wetende startende ubuntu gebruiker die hulp nodig heeft hier in helmond
<dirk62> ik zoek een deskundige op het vlak van server installatie en het opzetten van een intranet
<dirk62> dit mag tegen betaling dus,helllllp
<RawChid> dirk62: misschien heb je hier iets aan: http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/
<RawChid> http://ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning/steunpunten
<RawChid> evt. kun je ook op het forum vragen
<asmiguel> hallo, iemand goede ervaring met samba shares?
<RawChid> Nee, wel slechte ervaring :P
<asmiguel> heb ik helaas niks aan :P
<RawChid> Maar als je een vraag hebt kun je em gewoon stellen. Als iemand je dan kan helpen zal ie vanzelf wel antwoorden ;)
<asmiguel> nou ik heb al een samba server geinstalleerd en een aantal mappen gedeeld. Nu wil ik als je met een ander systeem het netwerk probeerd te bereiken dat je alleen een username in moet voeren en dat alle gedeelde mappen en sub mappen alle rechten hebben. Niet dat ie nog een keer naar een username en password vraagt.
<dirk62> dank jullie ga even kijken wie er in mijn buurt woont,dacht dat ik dat zelf wel even zou kunnen,is wel wennen ubuntu maar wel erg mooi
<dirk62> ja asmiguel dat wilde ik dus ook,had de server draaien en wilde drupal maar toen was ik de weg kwijt zeg maar
<MrChrisDruif> dirk62; als je in de buurt van Zoetermeer woont kan je ook wel bij mij langs. Ik sta niet op de kaart trouwens.
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, ik zie dat je een server wilt installeren met intranet functionaliteit?
<dirk62> ja erg graag
<dirk62> indien je mij kan vertellen wat ik al op de pc heb moeten staan en ik je een reis vergoeding zou betalen en een redelijke vergoeding per uur kanmag je ook langs komen,ik weet niet goed hoe ik het moet doen met een complete pc,die menemen dan?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zou dan eerst moeten uitzoeken hoe dat gedaan moet worden =')
<dirk62> ok sorry ik dacht dat je er ervaring mee had,mijn fout
<dirk62> is er binnen de onsersteuning groep een kei die dat goed kan,ga er even vanuit dat jullie elkaar kennen zo naief ben ik dan wel weer
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, ik zou het niet weten.
<dirk62> geen probleem,zal zich wel ieman melden,hoop ik
<dirk62> iemand en jij bedankt voor het aanbod
<dirk62> is er iemand die voor/samen met mij een server omgeving met web en intranet wil installeren? in de omg van helmond?
<DHrookt> goeie avond
<DHrookt> wtf is het echt zo moeilijk een extra hd te mounten?
<ichat1> dirk62:  - niet bepaald in de buurt,   maar als je de trein pakt een een heel duidelijk wensenpakket hebt,
<ichat1> DHrookt:  - wat is er mis met  mount?
<DHrookt> nou heb net een andere pc
<DHrookt> zitten 2 hds in en net ubuntu vers erop gegooit maar ziet de tweede hd niet
<DHrookt> bios ziet hem wel
<DHrookt> :(
<wica> Avond
<wica> Iemand een idee, hoe ik een lv kan mounten die in een lv staat?
<CoolePascal> mount point maken
<CoolePascal> en dan erop mounten
<CoolePascal> bovenliggende lv natuutlijk als eerste
<CoolePascal> nooit met meerdere partities gewerkt ?
<wica> Nee,
<CoolePascal> ah
<CoolePascal> nu
<wica> Ik heb een snapshot van een kvm  gemaakt
<CoolePascal> je maakt gewoon een dir aan
<wica> En die wil ik dus benaderen
<CoolePascal> een lege dir
<wica> Weet hoe ik moet mounten
<CoolePascal> dan kan je ehm onder hangen
<wica> Maar lvm moet de vg wel eerst zien
<CoolePascal> zoiets als   mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb6 /home/wica/gebakje
<CoolePascal> cd gebakje
<wica> vgchange -a y heeft ook geen effect
<CoolePascal> zo simpel
<CoolePascal> zegt me niets
<wica> Op die manier, kamn je idd normale partitie mounten.
<wica> Bij LVM zou je eerst de vg moeten binnen halen.
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<CoolePascal> geen idee
<CoolePascal> ik ken lvm aleen van AIX
<CoolePascal> onder linux heb ik nog nooit het nut ervan gezien
<wica> Heeft wel zijn niet.
<viezerd> die kvm snapshot is ook een lvm snapshot ?
<wica> Yep
<wica> Ik denk dat vgchange enzo, /dev/mapper/ negeren bij een scan
<viezerd> je kan ff checken met vgs en lvs
<viezerd> naar wat namen
<viezerd> en dan kijken of je iets kan vinden in /dev/vgsnaam>/<lvsnaam>
<viezerd> die moet wel mountbaar zijn
<wica> viezerd: kpartx schijnt te helpen
<wica> Dacht dat het een kde app was ivm de K
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-05
<dirk62> goede morgen,gisteren heb ik een lijntje uit gegooid voor hulp met het opzetten van een server met web en intranet mogelijkheden,graag advie waar en bij wie ik me moet melden voor zoǹ complexe vraag,is er iemand bij het ondersteuningspunt die daar de juiste kennis en tijd voor heeft?
<vinum> ik zou graag vanuit verkenner een lijst met bestanden afdrukken, kan iemand mij vertellen hoe dit te doen?
<MrChrisDruif> vinum; een lijst met bestanden afdrukken?
<MrChrisDruif> Bedoel je een lijst afdrukken met de bestanden of een selecte groep bestanden afdrukken?
<vinum> het gaat inderdaad over een lijst zoals je ze ziet in de verkenner
<MrChrisDruif> Weet niet of dat mogelijk met de verkenner, maar je kan met de terminal dat heel makkelijk ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> vinum; ^
<lord4163> halloa
<lord4163> Ik volg deze handleiding http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2/Grub2Herstel en krijg nu deze error ?chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<lord4163> iemand? :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Grub werkt hier zonder mokken ^_^
<lord4163> Hier denk ik ook maar ik moest het proberen van erik1984 http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/opstarten-couldn%27t-read-file/
<lg188> Hey, hoe kan ik een hardeschijf delen met mijn netwerk en als het mogelijk is, met het internet met een pw?
<lord4163> Tuurlijk wil je het ook over het WWW?
<lg188> eh als het gaat, ja
<lord4163> Je kan FTP gebruiken of SSH
<lord4163> http://fabianbakkum.dyndns.org/simpelbuntu/serverconfigureren.php <- kopje FTP
<lord4163> ben zo terug
<lg188> lordievader: ftp heb ik al, Maar dat lijkt me nogal eh vervelend om de hele tijd te moeten inloggen
<lg188> Btw client is een win7 laptop
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan dus niet auto-inloggen lg188 ?
<lg188> Kan ik niet iets drive-style hebben?
<lg188> Ik heb geen idee, eerste keer dat ik er achter zoek
<lg188> Ik gebruik filezilla op het moment
<MrChrisDruif> lg188; http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/seafile-robust-file-synchronization-and.html
<lg188> MrChrisDruif: Mhm dat ziet er goed uit, maar dan moet ik de bestanden altijd op mijn pc ook hebben?
<lg188> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/seafile-robust-file-synchronization-and.html
<lg188> oops
<lg188> Want het probleem is, Ik heb niet veel plaats op mijn pc
<lg188> En ik moet redelijk snel
<lg188> aan de bestanden (die redelijk groot kunnen zijn) kunnen geraken
<lord4163> Argggghhhhh
<lg188> lordievader: wb
<lord4163> lg188: lukt het?
<lg188> lord4163: seafile wordt hier voorgesteld, maar ik moet de bestanden tijdelijk hebben en plaats uitbesparen
<lord4163> lg188: je kan ook OwnCloud nemen als je zoiets wilt
<lord4163> http://owncloud.org/
<lord4163> ben er zo misschien weer -_-
<lordievader> lg188: lord4163 != lordievader :P
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Kan iemand mij nou alsjeblieft helpen
<viezerd> vast wel iemand
<lord4163> Ah misschien heb ik een andere manier gevonden
<viezerd> voor ?
<lord4163> sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt
<lord4163> inplaats van http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2/Grub2Herstel
<lordievader> lord4163: Wou ik nou net voorstellen ;)
<lord4163> maar hoe doe ik dan upgrade-grub?
<lg188> lordievader: ah sorry autocmpletion
<lordievader> lg188: No problem.
<lordievader> lord4163: Nu je grub hebt geinstalleerd kun je toch weer Ubuntu vanaf je hdd booten?
<lord4163> dat kon ik al maar ik zal nog even rebooten (alweer -_-(
<lg188> btw the witcher 3: wild hunt is juist geannounced.
<rozebig> hallo allemaal
<rozebig> is hier iemand
<StefandeVries> Zo'n 60 anderen.
<StefandeVries> Waarmee kunnen we je proberen te helpen? =)
<rozebig> mij schoonmoeder heeft een oudere pc daar wil ook linux op zetten
<rozebig> het is een amd 3200
<rozebig> welke distro werkt het lekkerst heb er nu ubuntu 12.04 opgezet maar is nogal traag
<lordievader> rozebig: Probeer Xubuntu of Lubuntu, de wat lichtere varianten van Ubuntu.
<rozebig> welke is het lichts
<rozebig> en nog voor haar te begrijpen maar vrouw werkt nu op ubuntu12.04 met cinnamon
<rozebig> is het grafisch vergelijkbaar
<lordievader> rozebig: Hier een vergelijking qua system requirements: http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Lubuntu_vs_Xubuntu
<lordievader> En nog een discussie over het onderwerp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849987
<rozebig> bedankt voor het snelle antwoord ga gelijk aan de gang
<lordievader> rozebig: Geen probleem.
<rozebig> zal nog ff op youtube kijken hoe ze er grafisch uitzien, is alleen maar voor mail internet en facebook en af en toen een speletje via spelpunt
<Petrov> waarom kan ik de free space (2de partitie) niet zien in linux als ik win8 heb geinstalleerd? via gparted zie ik ook niks
<lg188> Hoe kan ik snel de groote van mijn hdd's en hun gebruik zien?
<misnix> df -h
<misnix> of met system  monitor, tab file systems
<lg188> misnix: df -h werkt prima
<MrChrisDruif> disk usage analyser
<lg188> MrChrisDruif: Ik ben op een server, dus dunnoo
<MrChrisDruif> =P
<misnix> terminal ftw
<MrChrisDruif> Dat zei je niet! =P
<misnix> zeker op een server, ja ;p
<misnix> man df voor meer opties ;-)
<lg188> misnix: Oh thanks, maar vandaag was dat genoeg
<misnix> minder opties kan ook hoor ;-p
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-06
<lg188> Ik was aan het proberen met mutt
<lg188> het viel me op dat na een mail te deleten er alleen een D komt te staan
<lg188> en dat ik hem niet meer kan lezen
<lg188> maar wel nog in de lijst staat
<lg188> Hoe kan ik die lijst "flushen"?
<MrChrisDruif> lg188; http://www.ucolick.org/~lharden/learnmutt.html#Delete
<MrChrisDruif> " '$' while in the menu, the messages you have selected for deletion will be removed."
<MrChrisDruif> Niet eens even een bedankje? O.o
<lg188> MrChrisDruif: Oh hey bedankt!
<lg188> nu pas gelezen, sorry.
<Koenov> Hey voor het backuppen van een postgresql database wou ik cron gebruiken.. nu zit ik hier al 4 uur op te zoeken en krijg hem maar niet loggend om te testen om de vijf minuten. als ik in de log files ga kijken werkt het ook gewoon inet om de vijf minuten. ik heb gewoon in de map cron.d 5 **** pg_admin test directory tree gezet.. iemand een idee ? dankje bij voorbaat!
<lg188> Eh als ik een map wil chownen naar op een hdd, waaron krijg ik "opperation not permitted"?
<lg188> Heeft dat iets te maken met fat32?
<lordievader> lg188: Hoogstwaarchijnlijk omdat jouw user niet bevoegdt genoeg is.
<lg188> root is zeker niet bevoegd...
<lordievader> lg188: Hmm, als je het vanuit root doet is het idd raar. Die zou het moeten kunnen, read-only mount?
<lg188> oh dat kan
<lordievader> lg188: mount kan je vertellen of het een read-only is.
<lg188> lordievader: Volgens mount niet, maar hijs point wel naar sda1 ipv usb0 waar ik in zit
<lg188> Eh tocht niet... Wut....
<lordievader> lg188: Hoe bedoel je? Is het een externe drive? Wat voor een filesystem staat erop?
<lg188> Extern hdd (met usb) en naar mijn weten fat32
<lordievader> lg188: Het zou kunnen dat fat32 geen permissie systeem gebruikt en dat het daardoor komt, kijk even met fdisk -l of het inderdaad een fat32 filysystem is.
<lg188> lordievader: w95 fat32 (LBA)
<lordievader> lg188: Juist, het is dus een fat32.
<lordievader> lg188: Hier iemand met hetzelfde probleem: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/miscellaneous/53527-cant-change-permissions-mounted-fat32-partition.html
<lg188> lordievader: hoe edit ik mijn fstab
<lordievader> lg188: vim||nano /etc/fstab
<lg188> lordievader: en usb wordt niet gementioned
<lordievader> lg188: Handmatig gemount?
<lg188> lordievader: nope
<lordievader> lg188: Het kan ook zijn dat hij via een UUID word gemount, is tegenwoordig standaard. Wel zo handig dat UUID.
<lg188> eh Dat kan, hoe doe ik het dan?
<lordievader> lg188: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ geeft welk UUID verwijst naar welke /dev/sdXY, dit in combinatie met fdisk -l vertelt je genoeg.
<Jhinta> goeie middag alle
<Jhinta> kleineprobleem
<Jhinta> alles wat ik in een tty type word daadwerkelijk in tty+1 gedaan hoe kan ik dit fixen
<Jhinta> dus in om het makelijk uit te leggen  ( in tty1 type ik en zien niets ga ik naar tty2 zie ik daar mijn commando's
<lg188> lordievader: nope de scsi drives worden gemount door uuid maar daar blijft het bij
<lg188> Err sda1 is de externa hdd maar usb en usb0 ook
<lg188> oh /dev/sda1 en /media/sda1 is ook nog iets anders
<lordievader> lg188: Usb en usb0 lijken mij sterk. Alle drives of het nou intern of extern is krijgen een /dev/sdXY pad.
<lg188> ja /dev/sda1 maar /media/usb en usb1
<lordievader> lg188: Ah op die fiets, is er een DM aanwezig met een automount of iets dergelijks?
<lg188> lordievader: ik heb er geen mail van gehad
<lordievader> lg188: Ach je kan hem natuurlijk handmatig opnieuw mounten met je opties (het -o flaggetje van mount).
<lg188> en nu is mijn hdd niet vindbaar...
<lordievader> lg188: Fdisk ziet hem niet meer?
<lg188> eh wacht bij mount disktype, welke is fat32?
<lordievader> lg188: Zoekt mount over het algemeen wel zelf uit...
<lg188> hij zegt dat het moet
<lg188> en vfat werkt ook niet
<jieter>  kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<jieter> iemand een idee?
<jieter> net na het booten van de livecd
<lordievader> lg188: Hier word vfat gebruikt: http://sathyasays.com/2008/11/01/how-to-mount-fat32ntfs-partitions-with-read-and-write-support-in-linux-using-command-line/
<lordievader> lg188: Misschien tijd om je disk een te gaan controleren op fouten?
<lordievader> jieter: Heb je iets in de livecd aangepast aan je root partitie?
<lg188> err, gisteren nog perfect kunnen gebruiken. ik denk dat ik beter de server test op fouten
<jieter> lordievader: nee, gewoon `ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso > /dev/sdb`
<jieter> lordievader: nog `cat` ervoro uiteraard
<lg188> en je hebt 64bit?
<lordievader> jieter: Heb zo een gevoel dat dat fout is gegaan.
<jieter> lg188: intel i5
<lordievader> jieter: Controleer of de partitie tabel bestaat, correct is. En controleer of de partities zelf ook foutloos zijn.
<lg188> just checking.
<jieter> i5 3570
<lordievader> lg188: Als het een 32bit CPU zou zijn zou er wel een andere error komen...
<jieter> ik doe het nog wel een keer opnieuw met de 'startup disk creator', maar dat had ik volgens mij eerder ook al gedaan
<lordievader> jieter: Ik zou eerst de schijf gaan controleren, maar doe wat je niet laten kunt.
<jieter> lordievader: wat bedoel je met 'de schijf'? het is een usb stick waar ik van boot
<lordievader> jieter: Ah ik dacht dat het je main-drive was, mijn excuus. Je kan ook gebruik maken van unetbootin om een live-usb te maken, mijn persoonlijke favoriet voor deze job.
<jieter> lordievader: nee, nog geen os op dat systeem, net gekocht
<lordievader> jieter: Dan heb ik niks gezegt.
<jieter> lordievader: nu een andere error: 'Watchdog detected hard LOCKUP on cpu 1
<jieter> ik begin een beetje het vermoeden te krijgen dat het een hardwareprobleem is
<lordievader> jieter: Heb je dit keer je live-usb via Unetbootin gemaakt?
<jieter> lordievader: nope, want de versie van mijn oude pc loopt een beetje achter
<jieter> kan het wel even op mijn laptop installeren
<jieter> die is wel bij
<jieter> plaatje van de foutmelding: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/36328477/2013-02-06%2017.10.35.jpg
<jieter> hmm, ik zie dat je ook gewoon iso's kunt gebruiken
<jieter> lordievader: nu met unetbootin ook 'kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x0000000b'
<lordievader> jieter: Is jouw iso goed gedownload? Heb je de md5-sum gecontroleerd?
<jieter> lordievader: net gechecked, klopt gewoon
<lordievader> jieter: Kun je kijken of je met de usbstick in een andere pc wel normaal kunt opstarten? Misschien is het wel de usb stick zelf.
<jieter> good one. Ga ik doen.
<jieter> lordievader: in mijn laptop boot het gewoon, dus het lijkt weldegelijk de hardware te zijn
<lordievader> jieter: Daar begint het wel op te lijken ja... Je zou theoretisch een live-cd kunnen branden en kijken of dat wel werkt...
<jieter> even het geheugen uit deze pc proberen
<lordievader> jieter: Is ook een goed idee.
<jieter> lordievader: het lijjkt het geheugen te zijn
<jieter> met één van de twee modules start ie uberhaupt niet op, met de ander dus de kernel panics
<jieter> met allebei de modules ook de error
<jieter> dus, morgen maar eens mee terug
<lordievader> jieter: Succes ermee verder, hoop dat je vervanging krijgt die wel werkt!
<jieter> lordievader: ja, ik ook. Geklootviool met de helpdesk over linux ook, maargoed, dat het ding niet wil opstarten met één reepje is volgens mij niet echt os-afhankelijk ;)
<jieter> lordievader: thanks anyway
<lordievader> jieter: Je kan een memtest doen, die zal ook wel errors laten zien.
<jieter> ziet er slecht uit ja: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/36328477/2013-02-06%2020.04.48.jpg
<lordievader> jieter: Dat is een slecht reepje ram. als ze morgen moeilijk gaan doen toon ze dit ;)
<JanC> lol, ja, dat is niet eens een subtiele hardware failure zoals ik ooit had
<jieter> wel apart dat er celeron staat
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-07
<debug_> Vraag over lubuntu op een compaq evo600c iemand ervaring?
<debug_> Probleem, installatie loopt vast / stopt (laatste LTE versie).
<MrChrisDruif> debug_; wat voor foutmelding krijg je?
<debug_> Problem: Compaq evo600C, latest LTE version of Lubuntu, installation halts "halfway", system locks
<debug_> Oh, sorry, geen foutmelding
<debug_> Gebruik live CD, Op een asus loopt op dezelfde manier de nieuwste image vast
<MrChrisDruif> midway* by the way ;-) en heb je toevallig al geprobeerd in #lubuntu ? Die zullen meer ervaring mee hebben.
<debug_> Nee, ik was hier niet eerder... Kom er net pas achter vandaar, hoe wissel ik?
<MrChrisDruif> debug_; /join #lubuntu
<debug_> OK ik gebruik livechat van de webpage, ga even kijken, bedankt zover.
<nico07> is er een eenvoudige manier op x te starten op ubuntu 12.10 zonder monitor?
<nico07> op = om
<lordievader> nico07: Via upstart? Het zou kunnen dat X crashed zonder monitor...
<nico07> wat is upstart?
<nico07> klopt dat x niet doorstart
<nico07> maar wil ubuntu in de berging zetten als soort bestand dumper
<lordievader> nico07: Bijv. als je Apache (webserver) opstart doe je dat vaak via "service apache start", het service commando = upstart.
<nico07> dus knop aan is automatisch inloggen
<lordievader> nico07: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nico07> ok, maar dat is voor mij te ver in wat ik wil denk ik
<lordievader> nico07: Waarom maak je er dan niet gewoon een headless server van? En gebruik je de Xserver van je remote client?
<nico07> dat zou ik graag willen, maar ik zie door de bomen het bos niet meer.. kan je me helpen?
<lordievader> nico07: Ik weet niet wat je huidige situatie is, maar ik denk dat ik je wel kan helpen ;)
<nico07> ik heb hier voor mij een verse ubuntu 12.10
<nico07> up en running
<lordievader> nico07: Server of desktop?
<nico07> desktop
<nico07> heb net samba er opgezet
<nico07> meer niet
<nico07> waarmee ik chat is win7, dus ik kan gelijk testen als het moet
<lordievader> nico07: Hmm, het is handiger om te beginnen met een server maargoed.
<nico07> weet je, server gaf alleen commandline... ja, en dan?
<lordievader> nico07: Kan je een beetje met de terminal overweg?
<nico07> ja
<lordievader> nico07: Oke, gaan we eerst de gui uitschakelen, open /etc/init/lightdm.conf met vim of nano, oid.
<nico07> moment
<nico07> gedit ook goed?
<nico07> het staat open in gedit
<lordievader> nico07: Oke, verander de regel "and runlevel[!06]" in "and runlevel[!023456]".
<nico07> gedaan
<lordievader> nico07: Gaan we het gelijk testen, voer een reboot uit, als het goed is krijg je geen login scherm meer te zien, maar een commandline :)
<nico07> klopt
<lordievader> nico07: Als je je GUI terug wilt, log je in en voer je : "sudo service lightdm start" uit.
<nico07> duidelijk
<nico07> wat nu?
<lordievader> nico07: Omdat het niet zo nuttig is om een GUI te hebben op een headless server (neem resources in gebruik) wil je hem ook weer uit kunnen zetten: sudo service lightdm stop
<lordievader> nico07: Vervolgens, heb je een ssh server?
<nico07> op win of linux?
<lordievader> nico07: Op de box die een headless server gaat worden.
<nico07> nee
<Ynze> lordievader: Goedendag weer!
<lordievader> Oke, even een vraag tussendoor, heb je de X server echt nodig?
<lordievader> Hey Ynze
<nico07> ik wil op die ubuntu 12.10 graag files zetten en die kunnen benaderen met al onze computers
<Ynze> lordievader: hey! Het blijkt dat de kleine notebook een tekort een geheugen heeft.
<nico07> lieste wil ik die ubuntu alleen aan hoeven doen en met remote desktop kunnen benaderen
<Ynze> lordievader: Dus herinstalltie opde gewone notebook!
<nico07> dus externet hd,usb sticks enzo mounten zou ik graag wel op die ubuntu 12.10 via remote willen doen
<lordievader> nico07: Fileshare is simpel genoeg, vanwaar de remote-desktop?
<JanC> lordievader / nico07: niet /etc/init/lightdm.conf bewerken maar een kopie maken naar /etc/init/lightdm.override en die bewerken
<lordievader> nico07: Zolang je het niet erg vind dat via de commandline te doen kan dat allemaal via ssh.
<nico07> zodat ik grote bestanden niet via netwerk over hoef te zetten, is dat een correcte reden?
<JanC> /etc/init/lightdm.conf wordt mogelijk overschreven bij een upgrade
<Ynze> Installatie laatste versie Ubuntu op de insteker begonnen!
<nico07> maar als het inderdaad veel makkelijker is kan ik de bestanden ook gewoon via netwerk op de server zetten
<nico07> maar misschien is het wel eens makkelijk om te kijken of er iets mis is, met remote desktop?
<lordievader> nico07: Correct of niet maakt niet veel uit, het punt voor mij is dat ik geen ervaring heb met rdp opzetten ;P
<nico07> maar even domme vraag..
<nico07> als ubuntu in commandline staat, kan ik natuurlijk nooit via remote desktop OF ssh een gui zien?
<Ynze> lordievader:  Nog even een korte vraag (weet het al, denk ik) de oude versie ubuntu wordt waarschijnlijk overgeinstalleerd met de laatste?
<lordievader> nico07: Als het goed is had je hier geen draaiende X voor nodig: http://networkstatic.net/xrdp-an-easy-remote-desktop-setup-for-your-ubuntu-servers/
<lordievader> Ynze: Hoe bedoel je precies? Wil je een nieuwe (L)ubuntu install doen over een vorige zonder te formateren?
<nico07> even proberen
<lordievader> nico07: Heb het eens een keer geprobeerd, weet alleen niet meer of ik toen nog X had draaien of niet.
<nico07> wat doet dit precies? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<lordievader> nico07: Als je de Ubuntu-desktop hebt geinstalleerd doet dat niet zo veel. Het is de meta-package voor de desktop, als je die op een server installeerd, bijv, krijg je de Unity desktop zoals je die gewend bent van een desktop install.
<nico07> nu zegt ubuntu: starting remote desktop protocol server [ok]
<nico07> ik heb putty op win7
<lordievader> nico07: Win7 heeft ook standaard een remote desktop client, probeer daarmee eens in te loggen op de Ubuntu server (nadat je de service hebt gestart).
<nico07> :D
<nico07> dat lijkt te werken
<nico07> ik zie alleen het buroblad en 2 mappen, maar ik zie geen toepassing ect
<lordievader> nico07: Hmm... is dit trouwens zonder dat Lightdm draait? Het zou goed kunnen dat Unity niet helemaal goed werkt via RDP... Je zou xfce of fluxbox kunnen proberen.
<nico07> hoe kan ik controleren dat lightdm draait?
<lordievader> nico07: Draai het commando: service lightdm status
<nico07> lightdm stop/waiting
<lordievader> nico07: Ok, mooi Xserver/lightdm draait niet. Ik neem hier even aan dat het Unity zou moeten zijn die je te zien krijgt als je inlogt?
<lordievader> Hier breekt het mij toch op, ik zou niet weten hoe je xrdp moet vertellen iets anders te gebruiken dan unity...
<nico07> ik wil wel een andere x erop zetten hoor, heb niks met unity
<nico07> ik ga altijd terug naar gnome classic :D
<nico07> maar vind xfce (xubuntu toch) ook prima
<lordievader> nico07: Ja er een andere window manager op zetten is niet zo moeilijk... alleen het configureren van xrdp... ik zou niet weten hoe...
<lordievader> Ik ga eens kijken of Google iets weet.
<nico07> ow gaat xrdp niet automatisch over als ik xfce install?
<DHrookt> goeie dag
<lordievader> nico07: Zou kunnen, maar denk het niet...
<lordievader> nico07: Wat staat er in je .xsession file in je home-dir?
<nico07> help me even?
<nico07> ksta op commandline
<lordievader> nico07: cat ~/.xsession
<nico07> no such file or directory?
<nico07> ow wacht
<nico07> ow nee ik sta in home
<lordievader> nico07: Wellicht is het met een hoofdletter X
<nico07> .mm moment
<lordievader> nico07: Dat maakt niet uit :)
<nico07> zelfde error
<lordievader> nico07: Oke bestaat dus niet, heb wel iets anders gevonden, zie punt 4 van deze link: http://scarygliders.net/2011/11/17/x11rdp-ubuntu-11-10-gnome-3-xrdp-customization-new-hotness/
<nico07> duidelijk
<Ynze> lordievader: Heb momentaal win 7 en oude versie .ubuntu op de grote notebook staan
<nico07> nu moet ik eerst ff xfce instaleren?
<nico07> is daar een correct command voor?
<Ynze> lordievader: win moet even blijven maar ubuntu is oud
<nico07> sudo apt-get install xfce of iets dergelijks?
<Ynze> wil daar gewoon de nieuwere versie installeren. Eerder gedaan.
<lordievader> nico07: Denk dat "sudo apt-get install xfce" voldoende is, krijg je de meest basic xfce versie.
<nico07> ok.. dat ga ik even doen
<nico07> nu eerst even eten.. bedankt tot zover
<Ynze> lordievader:  rebooting en spreek je later!
<nico07> oei unable to locate package
<lordievader> nico07: Heb je eerst een apt-get update gedaan?
<lordievader> nico07: Ah ik zie het al, het is xfce4
<nico07> ok.. het is aan het werk
<nico07> ik ben nu even eten
<nico07> bedankt to zo ver
<nico07> *tot
<lordievader> nico07: Tot zo.
<DHrookt> avond
<lordievader> Hey DHrookt
<DHrookt> hoe is het
<lordievader> Gaat goed, met jou?
<DHrookt> jah lekker zit met een probleem
<DHrookt> me 2e hd ziet die niet :(
<lordievader> Fdisk ziet hem ook niet?
<DHrookt> eh
<DHrookt> fdisk - wat was het
<DHrookt> :D
<DHrookt> net een nieuwe pc althans nieuw snellere
<lordievader> DHrookt: Ah, de manpage heeft dit te melden: fdisk (in the first form of invocation) is a menu-driven program for creation and manipulation of partition tables.  It understands DOS-type partition tables and BSD- or SUN-type disklabels.
<lordievader> DHrookt: Maargoed, kun je er een terminal bij pakken?
<DHrookt> yes
<DHrookt> :)
<lordievader> DHrookt: Is de 2de drive extern?
<DHrookt> nee intern
<DHrookt> bios ziet hem wel
<DHrookt> volgens mij moet die nog gemount worden ofzo
<DHrookt> maar me eerste schijf ziet die ook niet
<DHrookt> hij zegt data
<DHrookt> maar zit niks in
<DHrookt> :P
<lordievader> DHrookt: Hmm, oke. Draai eens het commando "sudo fdisk -l", staat er een /dev/sdb (neem ik aan) bij?
<lordievader> Danwel kun je de output op paste.ubuntu.com plaatsen.
<DHrookt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1621423/
<DHrookt> thanks mate
<DHrookt> ben met deze pc van 17 beeldbuis naar 22 inch lcd gegaan :)
<DHrookt> wat een verandering zeg
<lordievader> DHrookt: Zo te zien word hij wel herkent. Maak 2 directories aan in /media, bijv /media/sdb1, /media/sdb2
<DHrookt> kan geen map aanmaken in media
<DHrookt> in bestandsysteem/media bedoel je toch
<lordievader> DHrookt: Ah, maar er je home-dir van.
<lordievader> DHrookt: /home/<user-name>/sdb1
<lordievader> DHrookt: /home/<user-name>/sdb2
<lordievader> DHrookt: Is dat gelukt?
<DHrookt> zoek me home :P
<DHrookt> hehe
<DHrookt> ah hebbu
<DHrookt> s
<lordievader> DHrookt: Oke, beide folders zijn gemaakt?
<DHrookt> yep
<DHrookt> in me persoonlijke map :P
<lordievader> Ok, om de eerste partitie te mounten, pak je terminal er weer bij, vervang <user-name> met je user name.: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/<user-name>/sdb1
<DHrookt> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/shirley/sdb1
<DHrookt> doet niks
<lordievader> DHrookt: Moet ook geen output geven, maar als je nu in je /home/shirley/sdb1 mapje kijkt zie je daar je files staan die op de eerste partitie van de 2de schijf staan.
<DHrookt> zie geen files maar wel verborgen trash
<DHrookt> 1000 ofzo
<lordievader> DHrookt: Staat er wel iets op de drive?
<DHrookt> ehh dacht het niet
<DHrookt> niet meer tenmiste
<DHrookt> wat is dat trash1000 dan
<DHrookt> ?
<lordievader> DHrookt: Is gelijk aan de Trash-can in Windows.
<lordievader> DHrookt: Op deze manier kan je ook /dev/sdb2 mounten.
<DHrookt> ok
<DHrookt> jah deed ik dus net
<lordievader> Hey ik ga even wat eten, ben met een klein uurtje wel weer terug.
<DHrookt> yo eetse man ik ook
<nico07> ben ik weer
<nico07> ik had de .xsession aangemaakt in mijn home folder
<nico07> en toen herstart, toen kreeg ik de melding dat xfce niet gestart kon worden
<nico07> nu kijk ik weer in mijn home folder en zie geen .xessions meer staan...
<nico07> ow, verborgen denk ik
<nico07> uiteindelijk krijg ik de melding : Failed to load session "xfce4"
<nico07> ik heb het voorelkaar
<nico07> bedankt lordievader
<lordievader> nico07: Hoe had je het uiteindelijk voor elkaar gekregen?
<nico07> xfce instaleren
<nico07> en daarna
<nico07> echo xfce4-session > ~/.xsession
<lordievader> nico07: Ok als dat werkt, mooi :). En die word wel correct weer gegeven in de RDP client?
<nico07> ja
<nico07> dus dat werkt
<lordievader> nico07: Mooi. Werkte je samba share al?
<nico07> alleen als ik via de commanline op de server zeg sudo shutdown -h now dan krijg ik allerlei meldingen dat het in 'low graphic modes' staat maar uit eindelijk gaat pc wel uit
<nico07> ja samba share werkt ook. Ik moest een password aanmaken.. nooit geweten.. dacht altijd dat het het ubuntu pass was
<lordievader> nico07: Wil je verder nog hulp met iets?
<nico07> ik zal die server even headless in de berging zetten en kijken of alles dan nog werkt ;)
<lordievader> nico07: Misschien wel handig om er eerst even een ssh server op te zetten.
<DHrookt> zo buikje rond :)
<nico07> ow, ehm wat doet een ssh server extra?
<lordievader> nico07: Je krijgt een remote terminal om het zo maar te zeggen. Je kan remote bij je commandline.
<nico07> sorry ubuntu 12,10 has experienced an internal error.. melding krijg ik op iedere pc en laptop sinds 12.10
<nico07> jullie ook?
<lordievader> DHrookt: Je kan je berichten gewoon hier plaatsen, een query is niet nodig.
<nico07> kan dat uitgezet worden
<lordievader> nico07: Ben die error nog niet tegen gekomen op Kubuntu 12.10, waar krijg je die precies?
<DHrookt> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/shirley/sdb2
<DHrookt> tweede is gemount lijkt me
<lordievader> DHrookt: Voor je 2de partitie klopt het commando bijna, sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /home/shirley/sdb2
<DHrookt> gevolgd door passwoord :)
<lordievader> Sudo he.
<nico07> zomaar in het scherm
<nico07> je kan dan verzenden of niet
<nico07> maar wil het graag uitzetten, zou dat kunnen?
<DHrookt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1621714/
<lordievader> nico07: Nu ik er over na denk, unity had inderdaad dat soort meldingen... Hij geeft toch ook aan welk programma de handoek in de ring gooit?
<nico07> ja
<nico07> het is dan wel een gnome melding in xfce
<nico07> iniedergeval het ziet er uit als een gnome panel
<nico07> gnome kleuren ect
<lordievader> DHrookt: Hmm, is dus een NTFS partitie (Windows). Mij lijkt het niet een goed idee om dit in Linux te gaan fixen, heb je nog ergen een Windows box staan waar je kunt kijken of de partitie foutloos is?
<DHrookt> eh nee :)
<lordievader> nico07: Welk programma crasht?
<DHrookt> heb nog een windows netbook
<DHrookt> wat er op staat mag van mij weg
<DHrookt> :P
<nico07> oei.. weggeklikt.. ehm iets met xf.....
<lordievader> DHrookt: Tja als er geen data/geen belangrijke data op staat kan je die partitie opnieuw formatteren. Ik geloof dat de fdisk output aangaf dat het een linux partitie was... raar dat hij dan nu denkt dat het een NTFS is.
<DHrookt> i dont know :)
<DHrookt> hoe format ik hem :)
<lordievader> DHrookt: Je gebruikt Ubuntu, juist?
<nico07> sudo gedit /etc/default/apport
<nico07> enabled op "0" en geen meldingen meer :D
<DHrookt> yep
<DHrookt> for life :P
<DHrookt> zelfs me ma na heel wat aandringen :P
<lordievader> DHrookt: Dan zou gparted geinstaleerd moeten zijn. In een terminal draai: sudo gparted. Voordat je met partities gaat klooien, maak een backup...
<DHrookt> goed plan ff me fotoos naar me externe :)
<DHrookt> ok gparted
<Ynze> Goedendag weer!
<DHrookt> avond
<Ynze> tis rustig hier, maar de installatie van ubuntu is gelukt.
<Ynze> even ter algemene info.
<DHrookt> yay
<lordievader> Ynze: Wellicht is #ubuntu-nl-offtopic een goed kanaal voor jou ;)
<Ynze> nog wat spuk installeren (zoals een skype) en dan kan ik over!
<Ynze> lordievader: Thanks!
<Ynze> ben er meteen ingelogd
<Ynze> lordievader: Maar tis er erg stil
<DHrookt> gparted ziet alleen sda1/2
<Ynze> kijk er wel verder, maar kom terug!
<DHrookt> ow zie het
<lordievader> Ynze: Dat zou kunnen. Punt is, dit is on-topic support. #ubuntu-nl-offtopic is voor offtopic.
<DHrookt> stond op de eerste schijf
<lordievader> DHrookt: Je hebt een selector voor de verschillende schijven.
<DHrookt> dat zag ik net ook pas
<DHrookt> :)
<DHrookt> sdb1 is ext4
<DHrookt> sdb2 onbekend
<lordievader> DHrookt: Dat zal het probleem zijn...
<DHrookt> wat nu?:)
<nico07> xfce scroll wheel van muis werkt niet :(
<lordievader> nico07: Ik kan je helaas niet helpen met Xfce.
<nico07> kan ik niet met een command kijken wat er aan de hand is?
<nico07> qua hardware van muis ofzo
<lordievader> DHrookt: Eerst een rechter-muis klik op de sdb2 --> unmount --> format
<lordievader> nico07: Je kan xev openen.
<DHrookt> kan unmount niet aanklikken is grijs
<DHrookt> formateren als ...
<DHrookt> wel
<DHrookt> aantal opties
<lordievader> DHrookt: Ah, juist, hij is niet gemount.
<nico07> mm scroll werkt daar niet..
<nico07> nou ja, ik ben allang blij met mijn server :D
<nico07> echt fijn dat je me rustig kon helpen
<lordievader> nico07: Geen probleem :)
<Ynze> Ben terug.
<Ynze> Maar ga kijken naar de film Grimm. Morgen weer verder!
<DHrookt> ken dat nou heb ik toch net gedaan
<Ynze> dank lordievader. er komt weer een volgende keer. :-)
<Ynze> wirwar...
<lordievader> DHrookt: De mount? Nee, mount wist niet wat hij ermee aan moest.
<DHrookt> oh jah idd
<Ynze> later!
<DHrookt> dus sdb2 moet geformat als swap?
<lordievader> DHrookt: Nee, ext3/4 of als je hem in Windows wilt gebruiken ntfs/fat32
<DHrookt> oke
<DHrookt> nog een 2.49 mb ongebruikt ?
<lordievader> Resize?
<DHrookt> nijs
<DHrookt> verdeel de schijfen in 2 gelijke delen
<DHrookt> misschien beter?
<DHrookt> hihi lama :)
<lordievader> DHrookt: Ach je bent natuurlijk vrij om hem zelf in te delen.
<DHrookt> jah als het me lukt :P
<nico07_> kan ik nog iets doen voor de veiligheid qua filesharing?
<nico07_> aangezien de server over het modem/router en dus internet loopt?
<lordievader> nico07_: Firewallen, alleen lokaal toestaan en geen router.
<nico07_> alleen lokaal toestaan, is dat makkelijk?
<lordievader> nico07_: Is redelijk eenvoudig, vergt een beetje kennis over je netwerk. Ik zal even een guide opzoeken.
<lordievader> nico07_: Hier heb je de Ubuntu documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<nico07_> bedankt
<DHrookt> tis me gelukt
<DHrookt> jeetje zat met 10 mb te goochelen wat niet bij een partie wou
<DHrookt> blijkt dat ik met het verkeerde schuifje bezig was
<DHrookt> damm
<nico07_> als ik nu de firewall aanzet valt gelijk mijn rdp connectie weg natuurlijk of niet?
<lordievader> nico07_: Hoogstwaarschijnlijk wel, ssh heeft er meestal minder last van. Todat je opnieuw probeerd in te loggen...
<DHrookt> zo groene vinkje en duimen maar :P
<lordievader> DHrookt: Dingen slopen leer je van :P
<DHrookt> hij zegt wel dat er btw 2.43gb gebruikt is
<nico07_> zou ik van te voren niet de rdp en de filesharing kunnen toevoegen?
<DHrookt> dacht dat er niks op stond
<DHrookt> hehe dingen slopen ben ik goed in
<DHrookt> althans dingen gaan vaak stuk :P
<DHrookt> pc die in de fik vliegen tot autoos :P
<lordievader> DHrookt: Bedoel meer in de zin van software....
<DHrookt> hihi
<DHrookt> staat wel als vlog boot bij sdb1
<DHrookt> vlag
<nico07_> ik heb nu sudo ufw allow ssh
<nico07_> gedaan
<nico07_> en ik heb sudo ufw allow samba gedaan, op de gok, maar het lijkt te werken [rules updated]
<lordievader> nico07_: Het is handiger je ip range toe te voegen, iets in de trand van: sudo ufw allow from 192.168.1.0/24
<lordievader> DHrookt: Controleer eerst of het niet je main drive is...
<DHrookt> sda is toch me mail
<DHrookt> main
<nico07_> ah, dus als die range toegestaan is, dan werkt sharing en rdp ect ect allemaal?
<lordievader> DHrookt: Lijkt me ook, ach het is waarschijnlijk ook niks.
<DHrookt> ik aborten :P
<lordievader> nico07_: Ja, nu sta je alle traffic van die ip range toe.
<nico07_> wat nu als ik ssh deny doe maar wel het ip toesta? zal ssh dan wel werken op dat ip?
<lordievader> nico07_: Maargoed je wilt niet dat je router toegang krijgt ofwel: sudo ufw insert 1 deny from 192.168.1.1
<lordievader> nico07_: Weet niet zeker of de syntax klopt, ook neem ik aan dat jouw netwerk 192.168.1.0 is.
<nico07_> je bedoeld mijn gateway?
<lordievader> nico07_: Ja.
<nico07_> die moet ik dus blocken?
<lordievader> nico07_: Als je niet wilt dat iets van buiten af toegang heeft tot de server ja.
<nico07_> wat betekend "insert 1" in die regel?
<lordievader> nico07_: Ufw is een frontent voor iptables, iptables is positie gevoelig. ofwel als je eerst de regel van allow 192.168.1.0/24 hebt voor een deny op het netwerk, heeft dat ip vrolijk access.
<lordievader> nico07_: Vandaar de insert, je plaatst die regel op positie 1.
<nico07_> dat is duidelijk
<lordievader> nico07_: Je kan de posities bekijken met: sudo ufw status numbered
<nico07_> firewall is enabled on system startup
<nico07_> dus dan zal ie wel nog niet draaien denk ik?
<lordievader> nico07_: Jawel, hij meld dat hij geactiveerd is ;)
<nico07> woops blue screen windows
<nico07> heb ik wel vaker gehad zodra ik met een linux network aanklik boem Windows op blue screen
<lordievader> nico07: Ik weet dat Windows vaak faalt, maar dat hoort niet...
<nico07> maarja, na de blue screen kan ik niet meer op de remote desktop komen
<nico07> de server draait nog gewoon op 192.168.0.104
<DHrookt> jezus
<nico07> maar het connect niet
<nico07> 22 was allow IN
<DHrookt> druk ik me terminal venster weg stopt gparted
<DHrookt> argggggg
<DHrookt> weeer
<DHrookt> zucht
<DHrookt> :)
<lordievader> DHrookt: Start hem met een & erachter.
<lordievader> nico07: Jouw netwerk is dus niet 192.168.1.0 :P maar 192.168.0.0
<lordievader> nico07: Moet je even de ufw rules aanpassen.
<nico07> had ik iets gezegd over 1.0 ipv 0.1
<DHrookt> wat doet die
<DHrookt> &
<lordievader> DHrookt: Gooit het process op de achtergrond, ofwel dan kan je de terminal afsluiten zonder dat je process word afgesloten.
<lordievader> nico07: Niet dat ik mij kan herinneren.
<DHrookt> nijs thanks
<nico07> ik had alleen mijn gateway geblocked
<nico07> ik had de status nog bekeken
<nico07> dat was allemaal in orde
<nico07> jammer dat ik er nu niet in kan, aangezien dat ding nu in de berging staat.. headless
<lordievader> nico07: Ook niet via ssh?
<nico07> nope
<nico07> is wel jammer, want er staan nu 2 drives gemount
<nico07> die wil ik eigenlijk wel eerst unmounten
<lordievader> nico07: Tja dat is het leuke aan firewall, they can lock you out... Word een display + kb aansluiten.
<nico07> sudo ufw services numbered?
<nico07> wat was het ookalweer?
<lordievader> nico07: sudo ufw status numbered
<lordievader> nico07: Met "sudo ufw delete x" kan je regels verwijderen, waarin x je regel nummer is.
<nico07> ik heb 5 regels
<lordievader> nico07: 5x je sudo ufw delete uitvoeren.
<nico07_> ff verbinding storing
<lordievader> nico07: 5x je sudo ufw delete uitvoeren.
<nico07_> nu heb ik er geen meer
<nico07_> dus nu alleen mijn gateway blocken en ip range 1 tot 10 ofzo allow?
<lordievader> nico07_: de allow range zou moeten zijn: 192.168.0.0/24 (betekent: 192.168.0.1 - 192.168.0.254)
<nico07_> dan zit mijn default gateway er ook bij want die is 192.168.0.1
<lordievader> nico07_: Klopt, daarom zit je deny 192.168.0.1 erboven ;)
<nico07_> ah
<lordievader> Tenzij dat nog 192.168.1.1 is, if so should be changed.
<nico07_> sudo ufw insert 1 deny 192.168.0.1
<nico07_> ik maak een typo
<lordievader> nico07_: sudo ufw insert 1 deny from 192.168.0.1
<nico07_> invalid position...
<nico07_> en status numbered: status active O_io
<nico07_> of ik word moe.. of dat ding is gek
<lordievader> nico07_: Wellicht dat het insert 0 moet zijn.
<nico07_> cannot insert new rule
<nico07_> het is sudo ufw status numbered
<nico07_> toch
<lordievader> nico07_: Staat hij er al tussen, als je dat uitvoerd?
<lordievader> Ja
<nico07_> ik zie niks want als ik dat numbered doe dan zegt ie: active
<lordievader> nico07_: Hij laat verder totaal geen rules zien?
<nico07_> nope
<lordievader> nico07_: Ook goed: sudo ufw deny from 192.168.0.1
<lordievader> En vervolgens: sudo ufw allow from 192.168.0.0/24
<nico07_> rule added
<nico07_> :D
<lordievader> Kijkt nu even of je toegang hebt via rdp/ssh.
<nico07_> en die rule nekt hem
<nico07_> nu kan ik niet meer connecten
<nico07_> enig idee hoe dat kan?
<lordievader> nico07_: What?! Dankzij de allow kan je niet meer connecten?
<nico07_> nee, het werk wel
<nico07_> ik maakte fout
<lordievader> nico07_: Ik dacht ook al, dat is wel heel uniek :P
<nico07_> ik had in unity al samba erop gezet, nu moets ik in xfce weer samba erop zetten.. maar ik kan nog steeds niks sharen via folder rechtermuis
<lordievader> nico07_: Samba shares staan gedefineerd in de samba config file: /etc/samba/smb.conf, o.i.d.
<nico07_> ik zie mooie plugin http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/thunar-plugins/thunar-shares-plugin
<nico07_> vraag me af of ik dat aan de praat krijg..
<DHrookt> yay
<DHrookt> schijven geformateerd en gemound volgens mij
<DHrookt> gemound nog niet wel geformateerd
<lordievader> DHrookt: Je weet nog hoe je hem moet mounten?
<DHrookt> ehh jawel ff scrollen
<DHrookt> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/shirley/sdb1
<lordievader> DHrookt: Exact!
<DHrookt> en 2tjes voor de sdb2
<lordievader> Yes!
<DHrookt> bij de sdb2 vraagt die niet om een wachtwoord
<lordievader> DHrookt: Klopt, sudo heeft een grace period. Word zo vervelend als je iedere keer je wachtwoord in moet tikken.
<DHrookt> ok
<DHrookt> het is nou flopp en floppy0 in me map :P
<DHrookt> huh ik heb niet de juiste rechten om op die map te kijken :P
<lordievader> DHrookt: Hehe, dat zal wel ja :P. Word owner van je schijf! Dit kan een gevaarlijk commando zijn.... sudo chown -R <user-name> /pad/naar/mount/
<misnix> sudo chown shirley:shirley /home/shirley/flopp*
<misnix> oeps, viel wat op het toetsenbord voor ik klaar was
<DHrookt> heet gewoon sdb1 trouwens
<DHrookt> en sdb2
<DHrookt> nee floppy en floppy0 toch damm verwarrend
<nico07_> nee, ik krijg onder xfce niet mijn folders geshared zoals ik zelf gewend ben om te doen
<nico07_> rechtermuis op de folder -> share this folder
<DHrookt> sudo chown shirley:shirley /home/shirley/floppy
<DHrookt> dus
<lordievader> DHrookt: Ik zou hem recursive maken, zolang je dat niet op je root filesystem doet krijg je niet zo snel problemen.
<DHrookt> dus wat moet het worden :)
<lordievader> DHrookt: sudo chown -R <user-name> /pad/naar/mount/
<DHrookt> sudo chown -R shirley:shirley /home/shirley/sdb1
<DHrookt> gelukt denk ik
<DHrookt> sdb2 ook
<DHrookt> brb
<DHrookt> fijn
<DHrookt> de twee partities op de tweede schijf doet het
<DHrookt> yay
<DHrookt> thanks he lord
<lordievader> DHrookt: Geen probleem :D
<DHrookt> fijn
<DHrookt> nu zou ik graag willen dat skype automatisch opstart het begin
<MrChrisDruif> Is dat niet gewoon een vinkje in de Opties?
<DHrookt> jah maar doet het nog steeds niet
<MrChrisDruif> Welke versie van Ubuntu hebben we het eigenlijk over?
<DHrookt> 12.10
<MrChrisDruif> DHrookt; mogelijk dat het ook werkt voor 12.10: http://indexoutofboundsexception.wordpress.com/2012/05/13/quicktip-let-skype-or-any-other-application-automatically-start-with-ubuntu-12-04/
 * MrChrisDruif zit niet op 12.10 dus kan het niet testen
<MrChrisDruif> Mocht Start up applications er niet zijn, kan je Alt + F2 en "gnome-session-manager" invoeren. Zal waarschijnlijk wel werken.
<DHrookt_> zie nergens die startup applications
<MrChrisDruif> DHrookt_; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2063911
<DHrookt_> hmmm
<MrChrisDruif> Gevonden?
<DHrookt_> zie application gewoon niet
<MrChrisDruif> lordievader; ^
<DHrookt_> ahh komt wel
<DHrookt_> ga zo slapen
<lordievader> MrChrisDruif: ?
<misnix> http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<misnix> DHrookt_:^
<MrChrisDruif> Zoiets ja misnix
<DHrookt_> fijn
<DHrookt_> geweldig
<DHrookt_> merci
<DHrookt_> weet iemand toevallig de opstart regel
<DHrookt_> skype nog wat was het:P
<DHrookt_> skype %f ?
<DHrookt_> start -i
<DHrookt_> ;)
<DHrookt_> tenminste voor dropbox ga ervanuit dat het voor skype ook zo is
<DHrookt> zo autostart skype gelukt
<DHrookt> :D
<DHrookt> eh auto num lock nu :P
<DHrookt> lekker bezugg
<DHrookt> :)
<MrChrisDruif> DHrookt; is dat niet een instelling in je BIOS?
<DHrookt> zou kunnen idd
<DHrookt> lees ik net
<DHrookt> :)
<DHrookt> kweet dat het bij me vorige pc een aanpassing was in de terminalscherm
<MrChrisDruif> Basiskennis jongen ^_^
<DHrookt> weet ik
<DHrookt> maar me vorige was het niet zo
<DHrookt> :)
<DHrookt> vandaar
<DHrookt> las het net dacht oh jah
<DHrookt> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Nog meer dingen op je lijstje die aangepast moeten worden?
<DHrookt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<DHrookt> kan ook zo alleen hiero niet :P
<MrChrisDruif> Unity vervangen met GNOME Shell? Of liever Xfce? LXDE misschien? ^_^ =P
<MrChrisDruif> Blijft numlock niet aanstaan als je in je BIOS hebt aangegeven dat die aan moet gaan met opstarten?
<DHrookt> is misschien wel een optie jah
<DHrookt> ben nog niet in me bios geweest eerlijk gezegt
<DHrookt> :)
<DHrookt> jah dat xbmc daadwerkelijk opstart vanaf me android :)
<DHrookt> dus het progje opent vanaf me android :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hij nie werk nie?
<DHrookt> hij werkt wel
<MrChrisDruif> Bedoel je dat je Xbmc op je Ubuntu opstart met progje op je Android?
<DHrookt> alleen start niet op als ik op de app startup doe :)
<MrChrisDruif> Snap ik het dan goed?
<DHrookt> juist
<DHrookt> ;)
<DHrookt> afsluiten doet die al namelijk :)
<DHrookt> alles doet het de muis in xbmc enzo alleen het opstarten niet :)
<MrChrisDruif> Met ssh een terminal commando sturen?
<love> ey
<MrChrisDruif> Hi love
<love> ;)
<love> hoestie hier?
<MrChrisDruif> Rustig, maar dit kanaal is eigenlijk niet voor offtopic gepraat ^_^
<DHrookt> ahh joh biertje?:P
<MrChrisDruif> love; /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<StefandeVries> Neen. ;)
<love> ??
<DHrookt> eentje :)
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar even serieus:  in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<StefandeVries> Dit kanaal houden we voorhulpvragen. :)
<DHrookt> i know
<DHrookt> :)
<love> zo kwam ik ook hier ;)
<StefandeVries> :D
<love> ,
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-08
<el> hello
<Guest99824> can I use the Adobe products? when I use Ubuntu
<acarter> Dag, ik heb problemen met het registreren voor het forum. Ik krijg de vraag: "Waar zet je normaal gesproken een kamerplant neer?" En ik antwoord met "op de vensterbank". Maar dat wordt niet geaccepteerd. Andere varianten zoals op de grond, binnen, etc. ook niet. Kunnen jullie mij helpen?
<acarter> Niemand?
<StefandeVries> Hallo acarter.
<acarter> hoi
<StefandeVries> Nee, er is op dit moment niemand van het forumteam online.
<StefandeVries> Probeer eens "grond".
<acarter> nee, lukt ook net
<acarter> *niet
<StefandeVries> Hmm.
<StefandeVries> Dat is vervelend ja.
<acarter> hee, ik  heb nu een andere vraag gekregen! die heb ik wel goed beantwoord. eindelijk... iig bedankt stefan!
<StefandeVries> :-)
<StefandeVries> Mooi zo!
<DHrookt> goeie morgen
<lordievader> Goeie middag ;)
<DHrookt> hoe is die :)
<lordievader> DHrookt: Gaat lekker, heb vanochtend Kubuntu 13.04 geinstaleerd, draait lekker. Hoe is het met jou?
<DHrookt> jahh lekker blij met me hdtje in tweeen
<DHrookt> :)
<DHrookt> net een nieuw hoesje binnen van ebay
<DHrookt> grrrr is die stuk
<lordievader> DHrookt: Je kent #ubuntu-nl-offtopic?
<DHrookt> oeps
<DHrookt> hoe kom ikk daar :P
<lordievader> DHrookt: /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<DHrookt> thanks
<Piratelv> Iemand beetje ervaring met upstart scripts? Probeer een php (buildin) server te starten via upstart maar krijg alleen 'failed to start'
<JanC> Piratelv: kan je je upstart job config (het is geen "script") ergens plakken?
<Piratelv> JanC, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1625311/
<JanC> exec "php -S 0.0.0.0:7586 -t /root/instantgame/client/"
<JanC> voer dat eens uit in een terminal, dan zie je het meteen wel  ☺
<JanC> ik denk namelijk niet dat er een executable met de naam "php -S 0.0.0.0:7586 -t /root/instantgame/client/" in je path staat  ;)
<Piratelv> JanC, Het punt is, die 'php bin/composer.phar' wordt ook niet uitgevoerd
<Piratelv> JanC, Daar heb je gelijk in ;)
<JanC> wat gebeurt er als je die commando's in je terminal uitvoert?
<Piratelv> JanC, Zonder die exec neem ik aan ( gezien dat een upstart stanza is)
<JanC> exec is zowel een upstart stanza als een shell command
<JanC> en ik bedoel de commando's in  het pre-start script
<JanC> in de map /root/instantgame en als root
<JanC> hou er ook rekening mee dat je zo goed als geen environment variabelen ter beschikking hebt wanneer het pre-start script uitgevoerd wordt (ik weet niet zeker of die commando's er verwachten?)
<Piratelv> JanC, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1625370/
<JanC> wordth git pull uitgevoerd in pre-start, maar de opdracht erachter niet?
<Piratelv> JanC, Ik weet dat het git commando werkt, hiervan zie ik de output in de log staan. in de composer line was een fout, maar dit is opgelost en toen kreeg ik geen output meer
<JanC> doe eens 'git pull && echo ok' in terminal?  (zonder de aanhalingstekens errond natuurlijk
<Piratelv> JanC, Zonder upstart?
<JanC> ja
<JanC> in die map
<Piratelv> JanC, Het git commando werkt, het php commando dat volgt niet
<JanC> print die dan ok achter de git output of niet?
<Piratelv> Ja, dat doet he
<JanC> hm, vreemd
<Piratelv> Dat vond ik ook, gezien het git commando werkt en dan ineens het php commando niet..
<JanC> dat script fragment wordt uitgevoerd met set -e, wat het script stopt als een commando een errorcode teruggeeft, dus het lijkt er op dat "git pull" een error teruggeeft, maar dan moet het enkel in de pre-start gebeuren en niet interactief, vreemd
<Piratelv> JanC, Is het mogelijk zo'n upstart shell te simuleuren? (eg, geen env variables)
<JanC> staat er iets in de upstart job log van de git output?
<lg188> xauth doet vervelend: xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/lander/.Xauthority
<JanC> Piratelv: zet env -i voor de opdrachtregel
<Piratelv> JanC, Dat staat er zeker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1625470/
<JanC> hm, het feit dat die error er kwam betekent dat die 2e lijn dan wel uitgevoerd werd
<Piratelv> JanC, Bijde commando's uit pre-start werken met env -i
<JanC> zet anders eens een echo lijn voor en na die "php bin/composer.phar install", zoiets: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1625521/
<JanC> en dan eens zien wat er in de log terechtkomt...
<JanC> eh, maar dan met de exec lijn gefixed  :p
<JanC> Piratelv: ^^^
<Piratelv> Eens even proberen
<JanC> Piratelv: ik veronderstel dat je http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ al kent, trouwens?
<Piratelv> JanC, Upstart gebruikt nog de oude versie, net het log bestand verwijdert, en nog steeds dezelfde melding als helemaal in het begin toen ik begon met editen
<JanC> je bedoelt dat het niet merkt dat er een nieuwe job file is?
<Piratelv> JanC, Ja die ken ik, alleen gaat die uit van het absolute beste wat kan gebeuren, geen nuttige info over hoe je iets debuged. Gebruik hem natuurlik wel voor wat stanza's enzo zijn
<Piratelv> En dat bedoel ik inderdaad
<JanC> er is ook wel wat info over debuggen op het eind, dacht ik
<Piratelv> JanC, Success! :D
<Piratelv> JanC, De log nu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1625586/
<JanC> geen "post-install" in de log?  of had je die niet toegevoegd?
<Piratelv> JanC, Oh, nee. per ongeluk 2x pre-install
<JanC> ah  ☺
<JanC> wat was de bug nu?
<Piratelv> JanC, inotify deed zijn werk niet. De job config werd niet herladen nadat ik deze opsloeg met nano of update via git
<Piratelv> Misschien een bug omdat het een symlink betreft
<JanC> Piratelv: upstart jobs mogen geen symlinks zijn!
<JanC> dat staat in de docs  :p
<Piratelv> JanC, Ah snap :(
<JanC> min of meer voor de reden die je nu zag
<Piratelv> JanC, Op zich klinkt het inderdaad erg logies. Dan zal ik maar eens moeten kijken of hoe ik hem automatisch ga cp-en van /root/instantgame/scripts naar /etc/init/
<JanC> is dat op dezelfde partitie?
<Piratelv> JanC, Ja, deze server(s) hebben maar 1 partitie
<JanC> dan zou je hardlinks kunnen gebruiken natuurlijk
<Piratelv> JanC, Deze updaten als de bron update?
<JanC> hardlinks zijn gewoon extra namen voor hetzelfde bestand
<JanC> een andere directory entry (dirent) die naar dezelfde inode verwijst
<JanC> dus zolang het bestand hetzelfde blijft...
<JanC> (dezelfde inode)
<Piratelv> Daar heb ik natuurlijk geen controle over. Het bestand staat in de git repo, die door hem zelf bij elke boot geupdate wordt
<JanC> hm
<JanC> misschien ene git hook gebruiken dan?
<JanC> die het bestand automatisch kopieert?
<JanC> Piratelv: het is misschien ook een goed idee om alles niet onder root te draaien
<Piratelv> JanC, Dit zijn alleen wat setup scripts om een server in te stellen. Ander zouden 99% van de dingen via sudo moeten wat alles nog een grade moeilijker maakt
<lg188> Hey, ben met icecast2 en mixx bezig
<lg188> een vriend van me, buiten het netwerk wilt connecten naar de server
<lg188> maar het lukt niet
<lg188> POrt foward werkt
<lg188> hij kan er naar luisteren als ik stream
<lg188> maar hij kan niet connecten
<JanC> eh?
<wolly> hallo alemaal mag ik even julie mening over een video kaart de nvidia gt 530
<wolly> is hie iemand die mijn helpen wil
<wolly> hallo kan iemand mijn helpen met mijn keus voor een video kaart de gt 530 van nvdia
<JanC> wolly: dat hangt allemaal af van wat je met je computer wil doen
<wolly> nou gewoon een beetje gamen enz maar ik twijlel omdat somige zeggen dat deze kaar low gaming is
<wolly> is lordivader daar ook
<JanC> hangt er ook van af wat voor games natuurlijk
<lordievader> wolly: Ja ik ben aanwezig. Weet bar weinig van hedendaagse video-kaarten, ben bang dat ik jou niet kan helpen.
<wolly> nou alle games voor windows battlefield callof duty dat soort games
<JanC> wolly: het is #ubuntu-nl hier, niet #windows-nl  ;)
<JanC> tenzij je ze onder wine wilde spelen
<djcb> gebruikt iemand ttb?
<JanC> djcb: wat is ttb?
<JanC> oh, "(Dutch) teletekst browser"
<JanC> ik niet, en het klinkt als iets wat makkelijk stukgaat?
<JanC> (tenzij er een API gegarandeerd wordt)
<djcb> werkte van 2004-vorige week :-)
<JanC> djcb: misschien heeft jullie openbare omroep die dienst afgeschaft of aangepast?
<djcb> JanC: da's inderdaad het probleem
<JanC> djcb: beste wat je kan doesn is de auteur(s) contacteren
<JanC> doen
<JanC> als die dienst aangepast is
<djcb> JanC: ah, ik ben zelf de auteur van ttb
<JanC> oh
<djcb> ik kreeg veel mail van ttb gebruikers
<djcb> dus #ubuntu-nl leek me een goede plek om hulp te bieden :)
<JanC> oh, leuk
<JanC> is er een oplossing?
<JanC> of potetniële oplossing?
<djcb> ik heb ttx geschreven, als opvolger: https://github.com/djcb/ttx
<djcb> het is nog jong, maar de basisfunctionaliteit is er
<JanC> is dat al beschikbaar in Debian?
<djcb> nog niet; maar ik heb 't ook pas een paar dagen geleden geschreven
<JanC> misschien wil iemand in #debian-nl op OFTC het wel packagen
<JanC> als je zelf geen Debian dev bent  :p
<djcb> okay, zal eens vragen
<djcb> j/ #debian-nl
<FOAD> Almost.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-09
<DhrElien> hallo, ik heb een softwarefout op mijn Ubuntu 10.04. als ik de pakketbeheerder start krijg ik een foutmelding : "E: dpkg werd onderbroken; voer handmatig 'dpkg --configure -a' uit om het probleem te verhelpen.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<DhrElien> Als ik "dpkg --configure -a" uitvoer in de command line krijg ik : "dpkg: error: failed to open '/var/lib/dpkg/status' for writing status database: Geen ruimte meer over op apparaat" maar er is nochtands 630 MB beschikbaar op mijn / partitie
<DhrElien> zou ik meer plaats moeten maken op mijn / partitie? of is er iets mijn mijn geinstalleerde programma's?
<DhrElien> hallo, ik heb een softwarefout op mijn Ubuntu 10.04. als ik de pakketbeheerder start krijg ik een foutmelding : "E: dpkg werd onderbroken; voer handmatig 'dpkg --configure -a' uit om het probleem te verhelpen.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<DhrElien> Als ik "dpkg --configure -a" uitvoer in de command line krijg ik : "dpkg: error: failed to open '/var/lib/dpkg/status' for writing status database: Geen ruimte meer over op apparaat" maar er is nochtands 630 MB beschikbaar op mijn / partitie
<DhrElien> zou ik meer plaats moeten maken op mijn / partitie? of is er iets mijn mijn geinstalleerde programma's?
<StefandeVries> Wat probeerde je te installeren?
<DhrElien> niets speciaals, het is een fout die er al een tijdje is
<StefandeVries> Hmm, de hersteloperatie dpkg --configure -a installeert alle mislukte pakketten alsnog.
<StefandeVries> Grote kans dat die inderdaad meer dan 650 MB innemen bij het downloaden.
<DhrElien> ik denk dat het gebeurd is als ik (tijdje geleden) een automatische update heb gedaan
<StefandeVries> En ja, dat je dus / moet vergroten.
<StefandeVries> Ah!
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Dan heb je zeker meer dan 650 MB nodig.
<DhrElien> failed to open '/var/lib/dpkg/status' for writing status database: Geen ruimte meer over op apparaat
<StefandeVries> Ja.  Die ruimte moet je dus maken.
<DhrElien> is de foutmelding, maar heeft toch nix te maken met downloaden ?
<StefandeVries> Die pakketten moeten ook gedownload worden.
<StefandeVries> En ook daar is natuurlijk ruimte voor nodig.
<DhrElien> er is 1,1GB Vrij en slechts 630MB beschikbaar, kan ik de overige 400MB vrij maken?
<StefandeVries> Ja.  En probeer eens in /var/cache/apt/archives alle gedownloade pakketten weg te gooien.
<DhrElien> daar zit 234MB aan bestanden in
<StefandeVries> Kijk, dat zou al schelen.
<DhrElien> kan ik die 'zomaar' weggooien?
<StefandeVries> Om die te verwijderen moet je root zijn.
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Daar komen alle pakketten in te staan voor je ze installeert.
<StefandeVries> Na installatie kunnen die gewoon weg.
<DhrElien> na installatie? ik weet niet of ze geinstalleerd zijn
<DhrElien> maar dan zullen ze wel opnieuw gedownload worden zekerst?
<StefandeVries> Precies ja.
<StefandeVries> :)
<DhrElien> als ik de pakketbeheerder start krijg ik nog steeds een fout.
<DhrElien> in de terminal: dpkg: error: failed to open '/var/lib/dpkg/status' for writing status database: Geen ruimte meer over op apparaat
<DhrElien> er is nochtands al 850MB beschikbaar nu
<DhrElien> ik hen nog niet veel meer dan 850MB moeten downloaden voor een gewone softwareupdate denk ik ...
<StefandeVries> Een update van Ubuntu?
<StefandeVries> Of van een aantal losse pakketten?
<DhrElien> losse pakketen
<DhrElien> ik gebruik nog steeds 12.4 op mijn 6jaar oude Dell inspiron 6400
<StefandeVries> Hmm, dan weet ik zo gauw geen oplossing.
<DhrElien> en plan niet direct te upgraden naar 12.10
<DhrElien> zou het kunnen dat enkele van mijn pakketten nu fout geinstalleerd staan en ik daardoor deze foutmelding krijg?
<DhrElien> wat staat er eingelijk in de map /var/lib/dpkg/status
<StefandeVries> Ja dat kan zo zijn ja.
<StefandeVries> En dat weet ik niet uit mijn hoofd.
<DhrElien> ok
<DhrElien> weet je hoe ik foute pakketen kan opsporen?
<StefandeVries> Nee, zo ver reikt mijn kennis niet.
<DhrElien> spijtig
<DhrElien> wat zou deze fout willen zeggen? "Het uitvoeren van /usr/bin/update-manager '--dist-upgrade' als gebruiker root is mislukt.  Kan het Xauthorization-bestand van de gebruiker niet kopiëren."
<DhrElien> wil dit zeggen dat mijn ubuntu mij een upgrade naar 12.10 wil laten doen?
<DhrElien> en vooral, hoe kan ik dit afzetten, ik wil een OS upgrade, enkel een update van mijn paketten
<nico07> middag
<lordievader> Hey nico07
<nico07> op mijn server lijk ik geen audio signaal te ontvangen
<nico07> via remote desktop speel ik een video of file af, en het volume staat hoog
<nico07> de server staat op commandline
<nico07> enig idee waar ik dit probleem kan vaststellen?
<nico07> [jack zit in groen, met koptelefoon]
<nico07> hoi loridevader
<nico07> lordievader sorry ik zag je berichtje niet
<nico07> hoe gaat het met u?
<lordievader> nico07: Gaat goed, met jou?
<nico07> ook goed, lekker weekend :D
<nico07> zonnetje schijnt hier ook fijn
<nico07> ik heb in de berging aansluitpunt voor boxen in het hele huis, nu wil ik de server via remote muziek laten afspelen
<nico07> maar dat gaat nog niet zo lekker
<nico07> ik dacht dat het gelijk zou werken.. maar helaas
<lordievader> nico07: Als het om muziek gaat moet je eens kijken naar mdp (music player daemon). Kan je besturen via een web-interface, commandline-tools, of een mpd-client.
<nico07> ok.
<nico07> waar ik nieuwgierig naar ben.. waarom zou er geen geluid uit komen als ik wel iets afspeel via remote desktop?
<lordievader> nico07: Ik weet te weinig over rdp om daar een zinnig antwoord op te geven.
<nico07> dank je
<nico07> ik lees nu dat rdp geen audio forward
<nico07> oplossing zou zijn: solved by adding my user to the 'audio' group.
<lordievader> nico07: Dat heeft wel eens een audio probleem bij mij opgelost.
<Piratelv> JanC, Nog bedankt voor je hulp gisteren ;D
<nico07> kan ik zie of er uberhaubt wel een werkende soundcard in mijn server gedetecteerd word?
<nico07> aplay -1 doet niks bij mij
<JanC> nico07: staat er een audio-device in de uitvoer van lspci ?
<nico07> ja dat wel
<nico07> ik heb mdp ook al geprobeerd en dat werkt ook niet
<nico07> ik heb 'dummy output' in mijn mixer staan
<nico07> dat zal het probleem wezen
<nico07> kan niet kiezen voor iets anders
<JanC> wat staat er precies in lspci?
<JanC> en wat geeft: lsmod | grep snd_
<nico07> sorry, hoorde je berichtje niet
<nico07> ik heb het intussen opgelost
<nico07> ik heb alsamixer en alsa tools geinstalled
<nico07> en in die oud uitziende interface de soundcard veranderd/
<nico07> Nu speelt mijn server via rdp gewoon locally muziek af
<mahrain> hallo!
<mahrain> ik heb even een vraagje over Ubuntu live op een Mac mini (2009)
<mahrain> kan ik die nu wel of niet booten van een USB stick, en zo ja, wat is de truuk?
<mahrain> leeg maken en een Ubuntu image via DD overzetten werkt iig niet.
<lordievader> mahrain: Heb geen ervaring met Mac's, maar ik denk dat je met Unetbootin een heel eind komt: unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<mahrain> die kende ik nog niet! ik ga het gelijk eens testen!
<JanC> ik dach tdat dat juist niet werkte op en Mac, maar proberen kan geen kwaad waarschijnlijk
<JanC> mahrain: gebruik je http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso als image?
<mahrain> tot nu toe nog niet, ik heb die wel een keer op CD gezet, wat zijn de verschillen?
<mahrain> so here's unetbootin's message after creating a USB drive
<mahrain> "The created usb device will not boot off a Mac. Insert it into a PC…."
<mahrain> ik had eens gelezen dat je de 2009 Mac mini alleen kunt booten van USB als je ReFIT installeert… nogal drastisch...
<Meercat> hi question ik heb unbuntu geinstaleerd maar als ik het draai krijg ik slechts een prompt
<Meercat> hoe krijg ik dat mooie windowtje
<Meercat> iemand?
<lordievader> Meercat: Welke versie van Ubuntu heb je geinstaleerd?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-10
<Marcel__> Goedemorgen
<Marcel__> sinds kort draai ik Ubuntu 12.04 en is gecrahst
<Marcel__> boot cd van ubuntu heeft geholpen
<Marcel__> maar nu na herstart geeft die aan dat ik kan kiezen, hoe kan ik de boot instellen dat dit niet meer hoeft ?
<lordievader> Goede morgen :)
<lg188> Goede morgen! mag ik julie hulp vragen over een VPN server?
<lg188> Ik heb het juist geprobeert maar ik liep vast met die bridge interface toe te voegen
<lg188> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN heb ik gevolged
<lg188> na een reboot werkte de ssh nog steeds niet
<lg188> dus was er iets mis
<lg188> Ik heb de tutorial gevolged maar hoet moet ik nu connecten met men windows laptop naar die vpn?
<lg188> Typos...
<lordievader> Leuk zijn die dingen, he lg188
<lg188> Ik vind ze vreselijk om te ze te zien in mijn eigen zinnen...
<lg188> Damn, daar heb je weer eentje. Ik kan beter gewoon zwijgen.
<lordievader> Ah ik dacht eigenlijk dat je op config files doelde.
<lg188> Die moet ik altijd 4x nalezen voor ik ze save.
<Jelmer420> goedeavond
<Jelmer420> is er op dit moment iemand aanwezig die een vraag van mij wilt beantwoorden..?
<lordievader> Hey Jelmer420, stel gerust je vraag.
<lordievader> Als iemand het antwoord weet reageert hij/zij wel.
<Jelmer420> Ik heb een oudere laptop hier staan waar ik ubuntu 12.04 op heb geinstalleerd
<Jelmer420> nu is het zo dat wanneer ik na voltooien van de installatie mijn wireless driver wil installeren het volgende gebeurt...
<Jelmer420> de installatie begint en lijkt voorspoedig te gaan tot het punt waarop mijn download van de driver vastloopt omdat de laptop om een of andere reden geen bedrade netwerkkaart meer herkend
<Jelmer420> vervolgens blijft hij in de download hangen omdat ie geen verbinding meer heeft tot het punt dat de computer dat zelf ook bevestigd
<Jelmer420> het rare is dat voor de installatie van de download alles naar behoren lijkt te werken en ik zelf op firefox online kan
<Jelmer420> en ook andere updates kan binnenhalen
<Jelmer420> alvast bedankt voor het lezen
<lordievader> Jelmer420: Hoe probeer je deze driver te installeren?
<Jelmer420> via het popup scherm wat vlak na de installatie komt (met het hardware icoontje)
<lordievader> Jelmer420: Ik heb Ubuntu te lang niet meer gebruikt om mij dat weer voor de geest te halen. Krijg je hetzelfde resultaat met de Additional Drivers (of hoe het ook mag heten in het Nederlands), in het System Settings scherm?
<Jelmer420> ik ga het gelijk even proberen
<Jelmer420> lordievader...als ik naar extra drivers via het system setting menu dan krijg ik helaas dezelfde driver in beeld het is ook de enigste optie
<Jelmer420> STA broadcom
<lordievader> Jelmer420: Het is een laptop neem ik aan? Staat in het bios lan/wlan switching aan?
<Jelmer420> ik heb toevallig voor de installatie van ubuntu met Mint op de laptop gewerkt en daar werkte alles wel naar behoren
<lordievader> Jelmer420: Kun je mijn vraag beantwoorden?
<Jelmer420> ja tuurlijk ik ga gelijk kijken
<Jelmer420> Embedded Wlan device radio Enabled....LAN/WLAN switching Disabled
<lordievader> He daar gaat mijn idee...
<lordievader> Kun je de output van het volgende commando pastebinnen: lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<Jelmer420> nou ben ik nog niet helemaal thuis in linux in neem aan dat dit in het terminal venster moet worden gedaan..?
<lordievader> Jelmer420: Helemaal juist ;)
<lordievader> http://paste.ubuntu.com kan je gebruiken als pastebin.
<Jelmer420> het lijkt alsof mijn gegevens van de netwerkkaart in beeld kwamen en nu heb ik een zwart scherm
<Jelmer420> met data over drivers
<Jelmer420> ..?
<lordievader> Jelmer420: Je hebt de pipe ( | ) naar grep wel meegenomen in je command?
<Jelmer420> ja ik heb de hele command zoals jij hebt neergezet overgenomen
<lordievader> Dat is vreemd je zou iets moeten krijgen zoals bescreven is in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Jelmer420> dat kreeg ik ook in begin voor een hele kort periode en toen vervolgde het zich naar het scherm wat ik nu voor me hebt
<Jelmer420> network controller broadcom corporation bmc4401-b0 100base-TX
<lordievader> Geeft "lspci|grep Broadcom" iets terug?
<Jelmer420> heb op ctrl alt del gedrukt and toen kwam het kleine schermpje met network controller broadcom corporation bmc4401-b0 100base-TX weer in beeld
<lordievader> Jelmer420: Ah, ik geloof dat dat alles is wat we nodig hebben.
<lordievader> Jelmer420: Wacht even is dat niet je lan chip/kaart?
<Jelmer420> ik zal even voluit typen wat hier staan
<lordievader> paste.ubuntu.com, is makkelijker ;)
<Jelmer420> ik zit met een andere pc op het forum
<Jelmer420> maar zal het voortaan zo doen is wel handiger ja
<lordievader> Zolang die andere pc internet heeft is paste.ubuntu.com of het programmatje pastebinit handiger ;)
<Jelmer420> network controller [0280]: broadcom corporation BCM4318 [airforce one 54g]
<Jelmer420> wireless LAN controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<lordievader> Je moet de b43 open source driver hebben.
<Jelmer420> okay duidelijk maar dan is mijn vraag hoe haal ik die binnen
<Jelmer420> gaat dat via commands, een menu in ubuntu, internetsite..?
<lordievader> Jelmer420: Je hebt via je ethernet kabel connectie met het internet toch?
<Jelmer420> nu dus niet meer omdat de pc dus elke keer me netwerkkaart uit lijkt te schakelen
<Jelmer420> daarom ben ik ook achter een andere pc gaan zitten
<lordievader> Gewoon at random, of alleen als je de wifi driver probeerd te installeren?
<Jelmer420> allen als ik de wireless driver probeer te installeren
<Jelmer420> en dan loopt ie in de downloadfase vast omdat ie niks meer kan binnehaken
<lordievader> Ok, dat is ok. Open een terminal venster.
<lordievader> Draai: sudo apt-get update
<Jelmer420> vervolgens geeft de pc aan dat het mislukt is, verdwijnt het bedrade hardware icoontje dat maakt plaats voor het icoontje van wifi maar daar kan ik vervolgens ook niks mee
<Jelmer420> okay
<Jelmer420> kon vergrendeling /var/lib/apt/lists/ niet vergrendelen
<Jelmer420> staat er dan
<Jelmer420> volgens mij is dat ding een beetje in de war geraakt
<lordievader> Jelmer420: Dat hoort niet. Je draait het met sudo neem ik aan? En je hebt sudo rechten?
<Jelmer420> ik sta als admin op deze pc dus ik zou zeggne ja
<lordievader> Heb je nog een andere package manager openstaan?
<Jelmer420> nope alles staat uit
<Jelmer420> misschien een noob vraag maar zou het zin hebben om een schone install te doen zonder gelijk updates en alles binnen te halen..?
<lordievader> Wellicht dat hij het doet nadat je alles uit die folder verwijderd: sudo rm -v /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<lordievader> Ligt eraan hoeveel waarde je hecht aan je huidige install.
<Jelmer420> totaal niet tis meer de frustratie dat ik eigenlijk nog nooit een probleem heb gevonden die ik niet heb kunnen oplosstn
<Jelmer420> dus het is meer een soort obsessie zou ik zeggen
<Jelmer420> wil gewoon weten waarom
<Jelmer420> tis een ouwe laptop maar wil hem nog wel graag gebruiken
<Jelmer420> en wil graag weten hoe linux werkt maar zoals je ziet heb ik nog wat oefening nodig
<lordievader> Ach je moet ergens beginnen. Heb je de sudo rm..... al gedraaid?
<lordievader> Dit is eigenlijk wel een goed begin, je wordt geforceerd de command-line te gebruiken ;)
<Jelmer420> ga het nu doen
<Jelmer420> ha er staat bestand of map bestaat niet denk dat ik iets fout doen
<lordievader> Het begint steeds vreemder te worden, staat de folder lists erbij als je "ls /var/lib/apt" uitvoerd?
<Jelmer420> bestand of map bestaat niet
<lordievader> Hehehe, bestaat /var ?
<Jelmer420> var is een map geeft ie lettelijk aan
<lordievader> Als je geen tik fouten maakt, begint een herinstallatie er wel heel goed uit te zien :P
<Jelmer420> ja he
<lordievader> Ok, ls /var/lib|wc -l hoeveel geeft dat terug?
<Jelmer420> hij geeft aan /var/lib: is een map
<lordievader> Wel met ls ervoor he: ls /var/lib|wc -l
<Jelmer420> dat eeste teken is een 1 toch..?
<lordievader> Kleine L niet een.
<Jelmer420> oeps :p
<Jelmer420> dan geeft ie alleen 56 aan
<lordievader> Had je iedere ls met een 1 geschreven? If so, staat tussen de output van "ls /var/lib/apt" een melding van lists
<Jelmer420> er staat keyrings lists mirrors periodic
<lordievader> Aha, maar lists bestaat! Dan zou de rm ook moeten werken: sudo rm -v /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<lordievader> Het zou kunnen dat hij om mappen gaat zeuren.
<Jelmer420> kan /var/lib/apt/lists/ niet verwijderen is een map
<lordievader> Jelmer420: Met het sterretje erachter he :P
<Jelmer420> daar reageerde die al gelijk niet op daarom dacht ik dat ik het weer fout deed dus probeerde ik het zonder
<lordievader> rm geeft niks terug.
<Jelmer420> nee
<lordievader> Dan heeft rm niks te klagen :). Kijk eens of het nu wat beter gaat met apt-get: sudo apt-get update
<Jelmer420> ophalen van http://nl.archive.ubuntu is mislukt
<Jelmer420> some index files failed to download
<lordievader> Heb je nog een internet verbinding?
<Jelmer420> wel toen ik de command invoerde
<Jelmer420> maar hij ziet mn kaart helemaal niet weet je nog dus ik kan ook helemaal het internet niet op
<Jelmer420> dat kan alleen voordat ik de wireless aan de gang probeer te krijgen waardoor ze het uiteidenlijk steeds allebij niet doen
<Jelmer420> zodra ik daar aan begin
<lordievader> Oke, reboot de machine eens, verifieer je internet verbinding en probeer het commando dan nog eens.
<lordievader> Zonder ook maar iets met de wifi te doen.
<Jelmer420> gedaan en me bedrade netwerk doet het weer
<lordievader> Mooi zo, probeer nu weer: sudo apt-get update
<Jelmer420> E: kon vergrendeling /var/lib/apt/lists/lock niet verkrijgen
<Jelmer420> E: kan de map /var/lib/apt/lists/ niet vergrendelen
<lordievader> Weer een "sudo rm -v /var/lib/apt/lists/*"
<lordievader> En vervolgens "sudo apt-get update"
<Jelmer420> hij geeft aan /var/lib/apt/lists/lock is verwijderd dan komt kan /var/lib/apt/lists/partitial niet verwijderen is een map en als ik dan weer de sudo get update doe verlies ik weer internet verbinding en geeft ie weer een fout aan omdat ie niet wilt downloaden
<lordievader> Dat is wel heel vreemd...
<Jelmer420> yep
<Jelmer420> en nu is hetzelfde signaalloze wifi icoontje op mn desktop
<Jelmer420> maar ik kan er niks mee
<Jelmer420> er zijn geen netwerkapparaten beschikbaar
<lordievader> Je zou dit nog kunnen proberen: http://en.ardennes-etape.com/search/10p/Week/2013-08-09/
<lordievader> Oh, verkeerde link, wacht even.
<Jelmer420> ohh dat lijkt mee heerlijk
<Jelmer420> beetje rust kan ik wel gebruiken
<Jelmer420> geen computer mee
<lordievader> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<lordievader> Die bedoelde ik :P
<Jelmer420> ik ga het even proberen misschien even snel een herinstall voor de zekerheid
<Jelmer420> mag ik je bedanken voor je geduld
<lordievader> :)
<Jelmer420> Dank je wel...ik blijf hier nog wel even rondhangen mocht ik de oplossing hebben gevonden :-)
<lordievader> Ik ben hier meestal ook wel te vinden.
<Jelmer420> fijne avond in ieder geval nog
<lordievader> Van hetzelfde en succes!
<Gorash_> nog mensen aanwezig?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-03
<xatr0z> https://github.com/saelo/cve-2014-0038
<xatr0z> ubuntu 13.10 local root exploit
<joostvb> dobro jutro
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<goudfazant3991> hallo is er nog iemand??
<goudfazant3991> dag beste Fermata  male of female?
<Fermata> Male.
<goudfazant3991> dank u
<goudfazant3991> we zijn er nog niet ui wat 13.10 beterft
<goudfazant3991> zojuist kreg ik weer wat  update en dan zegt de pc die stuur ik naar je cloud
<goudfazant3991> maar waar staat die cloud
<goudfazant3991> in heb zojuist wel een filmpje bekeken over zoiets
<goudfazant3991> maar daar komt bij mij uit
<goudfazant3991> dat het naar alle kanten word verzonden??
<goudfazant3991> Heer Fermate kunt u mij iets meer vertellen over dat cloud gedoe
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Fermata> Hallo.
<lordievader> Hey Fermata, hoe is het ermee?
<Fermata> Prima, met jou?
<lordievader> Fermata: Gaat best aardig, kan niet klagen.
<pjotter> Klopt, klagen doen we in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic.
<lordievader> pjotter: ;)
<pjotter> hee! :)
<lordzett> lo ppl
<Splinnie> goedenavond
<Splinnie> ik heb een probleempje met grub rescue
<lordievader> Hallo Splinnie
<Splinnie> iemand zin en tijd om mij een klein tikje op weg te helpen?
<Splinnie> Hi lordievader  :-)
<Splinnie> Niet allemaal tegelijk ;-)
 * OerHeks wacht rustigjes op het probleem in details
<Splinnie> ik dacht ik spam niet meteen alles vol
<Splinnie> met '' al'' mijn problemen
<Splinnie> ik kreeg de melding bij het opstarten : error: unkown filesystem grub rescue
<Splinnie> ik had me al de hele dag zitten inlezen en dacht moet goed komen
<Splinnie> net met live cd opgestart en in terminal sda gemount ofzoiets, maar krijg melding linux raid member
<Splinnie> maar ik denk dat ik 1 van mijn 2 schijven per ongeluk vanmiddag heb zitten verkloten met gparted
<Splinnie> een ander idee weet ik niet
<Splinnie> dus nu lijkt het mij een kwestie in de bios 1 van de 2 schijven uitzetten
<Splinnie> als ik erachter kom hoe dat werkt :-s
<OerHeks> plak eens de output van " sudo fdisk -l "  op paste.ubuntu.com ?
<OerHeks> en had je raid ingesteld?
<Splinnie> vanuit de terminal of de grub resceu
<Splinnie> ja raid ingesteld
<Splinnie> ik zal hem moeten overtypen, zit op andere computer :-(
<OerHeks> raid is wel specialistisch, daar weet ik erg weinig van :-(
<Splinnie> ik nog minder ben ik bang :-(
<Splinnie> ik ben nu al zover dat ie niet eens meer opstart :-) joehoe.... Ik heb het weer eens voor elkaar *zucht*
<Splinnie> lol
<OerHeks> stond er belangrijke data op de disken?
<Splinnie> ja, mijn administratie van ons bedrijf
<Splinnie> en uiteraard wel backups gemaakt, maar volgens mij tot december :-)
<Splinnie> ik hoopte dat het een kwestie was van een paar commando'' s waar ik geen weet van heb... maar ben bang dat ik er nu beter van af kan blijven
<trijntje> dan zou ik de pc uitzetten en eerst een image maken, en daarna met Vestdijk de data terug proberen te halen
<Splinnie> want ik heb waarschijnlijk 1 disk gesloopt, dan moet die andere nog in tact zijn :-) (*duim-duim-duim*)
<trijntje> *testdisk
<Splinnie> dat zou ook nog kunnen..... maar als het goed is staat het nog op die andere
<OerHeks> wat voor raid 0 / 1 / 0+1 ?
<Splinnie> en hoe kan ik daar achter komen???
<OerHeks> Dat weet degene die het heeft opgezet, denk ik. software raid of een fatsoenlijke raid controller?
<Splinnie> dat moet haast wel een fatsoenlijke raid zijn
<Splinnie> kan niet anders
<OerHeks> oke, dan idd de faulty disk afkoppelen
<Splinnie> ja, maar zit in de bios die er tegenwoordig moderner uitziet dan anders.... Maar kom daar dus blijkbaar ook niet uit... :-(
<Splinnie> Voel me nu heel blond
<Splinnie> uefi bios utility - advanced mode... ???
<OerHeks> ai uefi ook nog
<Splinnie> is dat erg?
<lordievader> Splinnie: Je maakt het jezelf niet makkelijk ;)
<Splinnie> Waar staat dat voor dan
<OerHeks> nou, in zoverre, dat ik die nog niet onder handen heb gehad, en zeker niet i.c.m. raid
<OerHeks> het is de nieuwe bios family
<Splinnie> ben ik toch nog ergens uniek ik :p
<Splinnie> ik begrijp er iig de ballen van
<OerHeks> de oude 30 jaar oude manier was zo'n beetje aan zijn einde
<Splinnie> denk dat ik maar aan het bier en pizza moet en dan maar geen werk vandaag
<OerHeks> je zou met testdisk kunnen kijken, of je data kan redden,
<OerHeks> dat kost veel tijd, dus bier en pizza is handig
<OerHeks> Nu over dat redden, weet je wat je wilt hebben en waar dat staat? als alles in een /hme/ folder staat is het kaasje natuurlijk. wil je databases etc backuppen, dan moet je meer weten.
<Splinnie> neuh vooral documenten
<Splinnie> de rest boeit me niet
<Splinnie> eigenlijk de hele map documenten. Misschien wordt het nu wel simpel?
<OerHeks> ja, klinkt goed
<lordievader> Splinnie: Nope was gewoon een hilight.
<Splinnie> lordievader: zoiets
<Splinnie> nee dus
<lordievader> Splinnie: Jawel ;)
<Splinnie> maar goed, ik heb weer iets in mijn bios lopen te ''vernielen'' denk ik, dus nu start ie helemaal niet meer op.... Eerst dat maar eens zien te wijzigen
<Splinnie> maar kan ik dan via de live cd die documten ''redden''/ openenen?
<Splinnie> dan kan ik gewoon in terminal enzo
<OerHeks> dit zou moeten werken http://community.wd.com/t5/WD-ShareSpace/HOWTO-Recover-files-from-a-RAID-1-mirrored-drive-when-the/td-p/138448
<OerHeks> denk ik
<Splinnie> ff chekken
<linuxfreak> wat is beter: Xubuntu, Ubuntu, Lubuntu of Kubuntu?
<lordievader> linuxfreak: Beter is zeer subjectief. Ik zou zeggen probeer ze uit en vel zelf je oordeel.
<Fermata> ...
<OerHeks> ik zou gaan voor gnome-ubuntu 13.04
<lordievader> OerHeks: Waarom Raring, die is alweer bijna EOL...
<OerHeks> is EOL, sjorrie
 * OerHeks vergeet steeds upgrade naar 13.10
<lordievader> Ach nog een paar maanden en Trusty komt uit :)
 * OerHeks wacht tot QQ met upgraden
<Splinnie> iedereen bedankt voor het mee denken, ik geef het voor vandaag op
<Splinnie> welterusten
<joostvb> laku noc
<OerHeks>  лаку ноћ
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-04
<joostvb> добро јутро
<joostvb> OerHeks: perfecte uitspraak heb je zeg!
<lena_> Ik gebruik in de terminal een commando voor een backup te maken met tar maar krijg het niet klaar
<lena_> Dit voer ik dan in tar -cf bku.tar home/lena/VirtualBox VMs
<lena_> ik krijg dan alleen foutmeldingen
<Mickeytje> ok
<Mickeytje> en wat zijn je fout meldingen?
<Mickeytje> doe eens cfv
<Mickeytje> v = verbose
<lena_> oke ga dat even doen
<lena_> lena@lena-desktop:~$ tar cfv bku.tar home/lena/VirtualBox VMs
<lena_> tar: home/lena/VirtualBox: Functie stat() is mislukt: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<lena_> tar: VMs: Functie stat() is mislukt: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<lena_> tar: Gestopt in fouttoestand vanwege eerdere fouten
<lena_> Dit krijg ik te zien dan
<OerHeks> home/lena/VirtualBox  >> /home/lena/VirtualBox
<Mickeytje> wat OerHeks zegt.
<Mickeytje> komt niet vaak voor, maar hij heeft gelijk ;)
<lena_> Snap het niet
<lena_> dus met die regel wat ik heb ingevoerd is niks mis mee dan
<OerHeks> Je mist 1x /
<hans> wat een gezellige drukte hier
<lena_> hoe bedoel je je mist een x
<Mickeytje> de slash
<Mickeytje> du weist, eine /
<OerHeks> ik zou /home/lena/VirtualBox/* gebruiken, ik snap niet wat je bedoelt met home/lena/VirtualBox VMs
<lena_> moet dat er dan 2 zijn?
<Mickeytje> die space is wss de bitch
<hans> is er een manier ommmmm android apps te draaien
<lena_> Oke ga het proberen
<Mickeytje> hans: in linux?
<Mickeytje> ja, je moet de android os virtualiseren
<hans> ja dat draai ik
<Mickeytje> virtualbox FTW
<lena_> lena@lena-desktop:~$ tar cfv bku.tar home/lena/VirtualBox VMs/*
<lena_> tar: home/lena/VirtualBox: Functie stat() is mislukt: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<lena_> tar: VMs/*: Functie stat() is mislukt: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<lena_> tar: Gestopt in fouttoestand vanwege eerdere fouten
<Mickeytje> tar cfv bku.tar /home/lena/VirtualBox VMs/*
<Mickeytje> mind the /
<hans> ok gewoon in vm
<Mickeytje> jups
<Mickeytje> http://www.howtogeek.com/164570/how-to-install-android-in-virtualbox/
<hans> heb sonos in huis maar kan de controller niet in linux draaien
<OerHeks> Je kan een tool downloaden voor virtualbox, hans >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/290845/how-to-run-an-android-emulator-in-ubuntu-13-04
<Mickeytje> meh
<Mickeytje> easy way out
<lena_> Lukt helaas niet
<hans> ga gelijk aan de jang thx
<hans> gang***
<hans> hij staat er op alleen heb ik nog geen wiffi
<Guest__> Ik heb geen geluid via mijn onboard spdif
<Guest__> ik zie alleen maar dummy-uitvoer staan
<Guest__> wie weet er een oplossing?
<Guest__> ??
<OerHeks> Ubuntu 13.04 zeurde dat ik geen updates meer krijg.
<OerHeks> vandaag netjes nieuwe Chrome in updates :-)
<OerHeks> 32.0.1700.107
<lordievader> OerHeks: Haal je crhome uit the google repo?
<lordievader> Chrome dus.
<OerHeks> ja, chrome add hun repo dacht ik
<lordievader> OerHeks: Dan is het niet echt gek :P
<OerHeks> ja, nu je dat zegt, klinkt wel plausibel
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-05
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> Môge lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> prima, en met U?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Gaat lekker.
<goudfazant3991> hallo zijn er nog mensen aanwezig
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Altijd wel, zie /names .
<goudfazant3991> goedemorgen Lordievader
<lordievader> Goede morgen, goudfazant3991. Hoe is het ermee?
<goudfazant3991> nou ikben nog steeds aan het zoeken hou de dit operating system kan stil zitten
<goudfazant3991> van wegen die fout
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Waarom zou je het willen stil zetten? Gebruik het gewoon ;)
<goudfazant3991> gisteren had ik landscape gedownload en die stopte ook al half
<goudfazant3991> ja wel lordievader maar er treden steeds fouten op >> zo ook al bij het Archief als bhij zegt moet ik het in het
<goudfazant3991> archief zetten dan doet hij het maar voor de helft
<goudfazant3991> zo staat dat landscape er nu maar voor de helft in mat rode letters
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Je bedoeld dat de landscape service faalt met starten?
<goudfazant3991> ja
<goudfazant3991> kijk ik ben nog te kort met dit ubuntu bezig om te weten waar ik moet zijn om het goed te krijgen
<goudfazant3991> dat wist ik vroger met Dos wel
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Ik vraag me af waarom je landscape wilt gebruiken, ik neem aan dat je gewoon een desktop gebruik en niet een heel server-park wilt managen.
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Maargoed upstart plaatst zijn logs in /var/log/upstart
<goudfazant3991> ja dat is een goede vraag  >> maar je wil natuurlijk weten waar het allemaal voor dient?
<goudfazant3991> even opschrijven moment
<goudfazant3991> ok
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Nee, niet echt. Ik ben niet geintresseerd in landscape, maar ik las even snel dat het voor het managen van een infrastuctuur is.
<goudfazant3991> o dus ik heb er ergens niet veel aan of je moet er in zij geintreseerd
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Ik ben de draad kwijt. Ik stel alleen dat Landscape niet interessant is voor een desktop-user. Toegegeven ik ken Landscape niet.
<goudfazant3991> ook in het software center
<goudfazant3991> heb ik vaakal wat geprobeerd wat te downloaden >> nou dan kun je zoeken waar het ergens staat??
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Waar heb je het over?
<goudfazant3991> als ze nouw aangeven waar ze voor dienen zoals ik Kalgebra heb gedaan >> nou zowat een uur later kwam het
<goudfazant3991> te voorschijn terwijl een ander zij dat het voor Kbuntu was??
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: "apt-cache show kdevelop" bijv. geeft vrolijk een descriptie.
<goudfazant3991> ja ik gooi diversen vragen door elkaar om dat ik als beginneling zoveel ondek
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Hou het bij 1 ding, is makkelijker voor jou en voor ons...
<goudfazant3991> kijk in het begin van het gesprek zij ik wat over die Fout in het program maar ik werk zo niet leuk en windows van klik klik
<goudfazant3991> dat ben ik al lang beu
<goudfazant3991> ik doe graag en beetje spitten JA niet in de tuin hoor Hi
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Ik meen mij te herrinneren dat die fout niet heel serieus was. Zolang je desktop gewoon werk, zou ik mij er niet druk om maken.
<goudfazant3991> in welk opzicht bedoeld u  bij 1 ding<<
<goudfazant3991> neem nouw een voorbeeld >>> ik druk ergens op en er verschijnt een schermpje >>> moet ik dit inhet Archief zetten
<lordievader> Ik volg je niet.
<goudfazant3991> en ik zeg ja<< DAT zegt dat gekke ding kan het niet in het Archief zetten maar ( waarom staat er niet bij net als soms
<goudfazant3991> bij Windows
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Ik snap er echt niks meer van, sorry. Wellicht dat iemand anders je beter begrijpt.
<goudfazant3991> is dit voor U niet te begrijpen , sorry
<goudfazant3991> ja ik beni emand die toch wat dieper in die matteerie kuikt. VOOR verbeteringen ben ik altijd in of sugesties
<goudfazant3991> sorry voor de spel fouten
<goudfazant3991> ja in dit chat program zou ook een spellings program in moeten zitten net als bij Offies
<goudfazant3991> ok beste Lord bedankt voor de Chatt en tot de volgende keer.
<Mickeytje> lol
<Mickeytje> volgende keer eerst Ritalin innemen, aub
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-06
<jpjacobs> Hey allemaal! Gisteren mijn nieuwe Dell ontvangen :). Blijkbaar komt die met Intel Rapid Start technology (Eigenlijk een 32GB SSD voor hybrid suspend+hibernate). Werkt dit met een Ubuntu Dualboot?
<trijntje> jpjacobs: geen idee, maar met een ssd start ubuntu sowieso heel snel op
<jpjacobs> wel het ding is dat het een mini SSD is gecombineerd met een gewone HD
<jpjacobs> Als je de boel in suspend zet, wordt ie automatisch terug wakker gemaakt na bv. 120 min, of als de batterij te zwak wordt, en wordt het geheugen naar de SSD gedumpt
<jpjacobs> Dus het is iets tussen hardware-firmware-software level in ...
<jpjacobs> Daarmee dat ik me afvroeg hoe de vork hiermee in de steel zit
<JenZbe> Hoi peeps
<OerHeks> :-)
<JenZbe> ik zit al dagen met een kl*te probleem ivm DNS (Ubuntu LTS 12.04)
<JenZbe> iemand geroepen om deze linuxnoob uit de nood te helpen ?
 * JenZbe is going crazy
<JenZbe> noboddy :p
<OerHeks> nou, stel je vraag, wie weet weet iemand het antwoord
<JenZbe> FOG(server) installatie op Ubuntu 12.04
<JenZbe> kan niet pingen naar de buitenwereld
<JenZbe> nslookup www.google.be resolved
<JenZbe> maar pingen lukt niet
<JenZbe> intern een Win2008 DHCP/DNS-server
<JenZbe> fixed ip op ubuntu (ook getest met DHCP)
<OerHeks> win2008 server als host?
<JenZbe> ubuntu draait naitive op een machine
<OerHeks> ik lees hier iets, over hoe je met installatie de win2008 server moet gebruiken, incl antwoorden die je tijdens install moet ingeven http://columbiabrian.blogspot.nl/2013/03/how-to-install-fog-server.html
<OerHeks> ik heb zelf geen ervaring met fog service
<JenZbe> fog is running en heb ook een image kunnen 'trekken'
<JenZbe> pxe boot etc is ok
<JenZbe> enkel ik kan op de ubuntu bv niet surfen
<JenZbe> dns servers staan ingesteld
<OerHeks> wat gebeurt er als je dns laat verwijzen naar de windows2008 ip ?
<JenZbe> intern wordt geresolved
<JenZbe> ping serverpeda
<JenZbe> np
<JenZbe> ping www.google.be -> unknown host
<JenZbe> heb zojuist in resolv.conf alleen 'nameserver 8.8.8.8 gezet
<JenZbe> nog niks
<JenZbe> al dagen aan het zoeken
<JenZbe> :)
<OerHeks> misschien dns=dnsmasq issue? > http://askubuntu.com/a/208027
<goudfazant3991> goede middag mensen
<goudfazant3991> weet iemand een file voor ubuntu 13.10 voor de cretive sound blaster
<goudfazant3991> ik krijg wel video op ubuntu maar geen geluid
<goudfazant3991> en er zit een soundblaster kaart in
<goudfazant3991> als ik youtube wil gaan draaien
<goudfazant3991> welke file kan ik downloaden voor geluid??
<goudfazant3991> ritmebox werkt niet
<trijntje> goudfazant is wel hardleers of niet? Hoe vaak is hij hier al langs geweest om binnen 10 minuten weer te vertrekken?
<lordievader> trijntje: Als je tegen hem aan begint te praten blijft hij wel langer ;)
<trijntje> jpjacobs: hmm, hoe ziet die disk er in gparted uit, kan je zien welk deel SSD is? Als je daar je / en swap op zet is ubuntu razend snel
<trijntje> maar als er op die disk zelf firmware zit die bepaald wat op de ssd en hdd komt weet ik niet wat linux daar mee kan
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<Zipgo> Is hier iemand die weet wat je kan doen als ubuntu software center de volgende melding geeft: "Pakkerbestaden downoaden is mislukt. Controleer uw internetverbinding."?
<Mickeytje> pakker bestaden?
<Mickeytje> Lijkt wel of ik in ZA zit.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-07
<tripsb> vraagje: Heb thuis vaste pc en een laptop, denk nu allebei draaiende op ubuntu 12.04
<tripsb> had gebropeerd op mijne laptop met die 13.10
<tripsb> maar die gaf altijd foutmeldingen
<tripsb> bij heb upgraden
<tripsb> hij zei dat die versie die erop stond er niet juist opstond
<tripsb> wie kan mij daarbij enige tips geven ??
<jpjacobs> well, misschien is 12.04 te oud om in een trek naar 13.10 te updaten ...
<jpjacobs> Dus je zou kunnen upgraden naar een tussenliggende versie, of gewoon een nieuwe install doen, en je de miserie besparen
<jpjacobs> (je kan met de live-cd al een kijkje nemen of alles nog steeds naar behoren werkt)
<tripsb> heb die 12.04 geupdate eerst naar een iets oudere 12.10 en zo verder tot 13.10
<jpjacobs> hmm raar dan
<tripsb> dit vond ik ook
<jpjacobs> nu, een nieuwe installatie zou dit moeten oplossen ...
<jpjacobs> Als je een aparte home partitie hebt is het iets van niks, een herinstallatie
<tripsb> ik blijf voorlopig draaien op den 12
<tripsb> heb al genoeg tijd mee verspild
<tripsb> vind wel dat die goed draaien
<tripsb> in feitte vind ik dat beter dan die versies van windows
<jpjacobs> eh eh
<tripsb> heb thuis denk ik bijna al die versies van windows liggen, allemaal aangekocht
<tripsb> tot en met die windows 8
<tripsb> maar die laatste vond ik beetje te duur voor aan te kopen
<tripsb> en heb ik maar getracht met die ubuntu
<tripsb> geprobeerd he
<Mickeytje> ach ja
<Mickeytje> 1th world problems
<Mickeytje> heb je een prachtig alternatief...
<tripsb> zou ik die versie van 13.10 gewoon kunnen binnenhalen voor op een iso te branden ?
<Mickeytje> zeer zeker
<tripsb> zal ik daar vanacht eens werk van maken
<tripsb> dankje voor jullie hulp
<tripsb> ciao
<jpjacobs> je kan tegenwoordig ook een iso op usb zetten
<jpjacobs> heb je zelfs geen cd meer nodig ;)
<tripsb> jawel,maar eentje voor ne server
<tripsb> heb mss een verkeerde afgehaald
<tripsb> men eerste heb ik ook op men vaste pc gezet met behulp van een usb
<kingdom_> is er iemand?
<jpjacobs> ja
<kingdom_> Elk geval probeer ik in te loggen op ubuntu nl forum (Passwoord) foetsie en email (Was) gmail ook foetsie
<OerHeks> username + pass, niet je emailadres als inlog
<kingdom_> weet ik. username is kingdom (Maar passwoord) heb ik destijds veranderd half jaar terug en dat is dus weg.
<kingdom_> kwijt zegmaar
<OerHeks> ga dan hierheen > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?action=activate
<OerHeks> ownee > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?action=reminder
<kingdom_> lol nog een probleem ik heb me jaren terug geregistreerd met een gmail mail (Maar dankzij) de nsa shit heb ik die dus ook verwijdert.
<kingdom_> haha lekker complex
<OerHeks> ow dat is geinig ja
<OerHeks> dan kun je technisch gezien niets bewijzen, dus zul je een nieuw account moeten aanmaken, ben ik bang.
<OerHeks> launchpad ook?
<kingdom_> ook geprobeerd krijg foutcode (Mag me niet registreren)
<kingdom_> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?action=profile;u=16298  fijn kan ook zijn dat ik hem op tormail heb gezet (Maar die is al maanden uit de lucht) kut met peren
<kingdom_> nou heb me maar aangemeld met een ander mail adres (zal op forum wel verder vragen) elk geval bedankt
<janno> hi
<janno> ik vroeg me af hoe wlan drivers te installeren via ubuntu
<JanC> janno: welke wlan drivers?
<JanC> de meeste zitten gewoon standaard bij Ubuntu, of kunnen automatisch geïnstalleerd worden indien ze nodig zijn?
<JanC> als het daarna nog niet werkt kan het lastiger worden, en zullen we extra info nodig hebben...
<marinua> formaat [grote] starterknoppen wijzigen
<marinua> versie 12.04LTS
<OerHeks> unity-tweak of ubuntu-tweak
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-08
<lena> In /var/log/messages heb ik het bestand messages niet staan, moet normaal toch standaard zijn, want ik dit bestand nodig
<lena> En als ik die aanmaak als wat moet ik deze opslaan?
<lena> Met deze opdracht less/var/log/messages zegt die map of bestand bestaat niet
<lordievader> lena: Als je met messages dmesg bedoeld ja dat is standaard waar de kernel naar logt. Veel andere system dingen worden in /var/log/syslog gelogged.
<JanC> /var/log/dmesg - /var/log/kern.log - /var/log/syslog o.a.
<JanC> die /var/log/messages wordt niet meer gebruikt in recentere versies
<JanC> lena: waarvoor heb je dat bestand nodig?
<lena> Voor te monitoren is een opdracht Jan
<lordievader> lena: Wat moet je precies monitoren?
<JanC> lena: je zal op een recente Ubuntu één v/d andere logs moeten monitoren dan
<Mickeytje> dus je vraagt of wij je huiswerk doen?
<JanC> Mickeytje: of lena vraagt waarom /var/log/messages niet bestaat terwijl haar huiswerk blijkbaar zegt dat het moet bestaan...?
<lena> Ja Jan zo is :)
<lena> Monitoren wat is me niet duidelijk gewoon iedere verandering denk ik, het gaat er gewoon om of ik dat kan
<JanC> afhankelijk van hoe druk een systeem is kan het uiteraard wel nuttig zijn om te filteren  :)
<lordievader> Als je firewall aan staat laat die wel wat leuks zien in /var/log/syslog ;)
<JanC> lordievader: alleen als je vraagt dat die dingen logt...
<lordievader> JanC: Ufw doet dat standaard geloof ik.
<JanC> dan logt die sommige zaken idd.
<lena> Oke dankjewel ga eens wat proberen :)
<marinus> hoi
<marinus> mijn unitybalk wil ik verkleinen? kan dit?
<marinus> of moet ik mijn systeem herstellen naar een vorig conf
<OerHeks> installeer unity-tweak
<Fermata> Je bedoelt de grootte van de iconen?
<marinus> klopt
<OerHeks> verkleinen, aanpassen, etc
<Fermata> Die kan je ook zonder unity-tweak aapassen.
<marinus> pcies
<Fermata> Rechtsboven bij de systeeminstellingen zit een onderdeel Scherm
<Fermata> Daar zou het bij moeten zitten.
<Fermata> Icon size.
<OerHeks> ow netjes
<Fermata> (Ik gebruikte het in het Engels.)
<marinus> klopt ook. Maar die instelling is weg.
<Fermata> Da's kras.
<OerHeks> appearance
<marinus> op de 1 of andere manier. en ja uh help? :-0
<marinus> kan alleen de hele balk laten verdwijnen
<OerHeks> nee, vorige tab
<OerHeks> onderaan
<marinus> ga kijken, oke
<marinus> sorry
<marinus> kom later terug
<marinus> denk dat ik alles opnieuw zal moeten doen
<swiep> in lts versie 12.03 kan ik niet meer unity balk aanpassen. Wie weet een oplossing
<swiep> 12.03 Lts volledig opnieuw installeren?
<swiep> kon het voorheen wel
<swiep> bestaat er een vorm van systeem herstel
<swiep> niemand thuis?
<swiep> weet je een oplossing, mail maar. heb geen zin een hele instal opnieuw te doen
<JanC> 12.O3 bestaat niet  ;)
<JanC> ik veronderstel dat je 12.04 bedoelt?
<JanC> was jij "marinus" eerder?
<Fermata> Dat schiet op.
<Fermata> Jammer dat hij/zij het e-mailadres niet heeft achtergelaten.
<swiep> make my day
<goudfazant3991> Hallo is er nog iemand
<basd82> nee ?
<Mickeytje> nee
<OerHeks> lmtfy
<OerHeks> ehh er mist een b
<basd82> hmmm zelf in hospital kan ik packages maken debian en ubuntu :-D
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-09
<zeeprest> hallo
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<NoirX> welkom lordievader
<lordievader> Hey NoirX, hoe is het ermee?
<NoirX> lordievader hey jongen, het gaat goed, en met jou?
<lordievader> NoirX: Kan niet klagen, ben net thuis.
<NoirX> ok mooi :)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-02
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
* Fermata changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-03
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mandje> goede morgen lordievader en room.
<mandje> ik ga clementine uitproberen. iemand hier er ervaring mee?
<lordievader> Hey mandje, hoe is het ermee?
<lordievader> mandje: Ja, leuke fork van een oude versie van Amarok.
<mandje> oh Amarok vond ik wel gaaf in 2008. en als ze dan iTunes functionaliteit hebben ingebouwd..
<lordievader> mandje: Het is een fork van Amarok 1.4.
<mandje> er staat niet de nieuwste Clementine in ubuntu repo. als ik nou de Clementine PPA toevoeg, pakt ie met sudo apt-get install clementine wel de nieuwste?
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk wel, apt-cache policy clementine ;)
<mandje> na toevoegen PPA zegt apt-cache policy clementine o.a.: Candidate: 1.2.3~precise
<mandje> 'Candidate' wil dan zeggen dat die de voorkeur heeft?  (die oude in de ubuntu repo word ook opgesomd in de lijst van 2)
<lordievader> Ligt aan de prioriteit.
<lordievader> Candidates zijn kandidaten.
<mandje> prioriteit..  kan je dat zien na 'apt-cache policy'?  volgorde?
<mandje> de nieuwste staat bovenaan nl.  hij heeft ook de nieuwste gepakt met apt-get install clementine.
<mandje> maar vind het interessant of er logica te vinden is bij die verschillende beschikbare versies met meerdere repo's.
<lordievader> mandje: Standaard krijgen repos prioriteit 500. Maar dat kun je aanpassen voor bijvoorbeeld proposed repos.
<mandje> is een repo iets anders dan een PPA?
<jpjacobs> een PPA is een bepaald type repo als ik me niet vergis.
<lordievader> Uiteindelijk is het gewoon een repo.
<Sling> een repo is een lokatie waar packages staan
<Sling> je hebt officiele repo's van ubuntu
<Sling> en je hebt PPA's van gebruikers
<Sling> wat ook repo's zijn :)
<lordievader> PPA's hoeven niet noodzakelijk van gebruikers te zijn.
<Sling> nou ja
<Sling> ik zou eerder zeggen dat maintainers ook gebruikers kunnen zijn :)
<Sling> anders wordt het wel een beetje flauw
<Sling> in principe is een PPA een onofficiele repo, zo dan :)
<ricwil> Goedemiddag   Kan ik Ubuntu ook gebruiken bij een ineternetradiostation? Ik gebruik sambroadcaster daarvoor.
<jpjacobs> waarschijnlijk wel, maar niet perse met hetzelfde programma (wat ik niet ken)
<mandje> had nog geen 3 minuten tijd jpjacobs.  :)
<jpjacobs> tsss
<jpjacobs> en dan doet ne mens al de moeite om een googletje te doen ...
<mandje> ging het over internet radio uitzenden?
<OerHeks> :-)
<mandje> ach, de verloren zoon is wedergekeerd.  ;)
<OerHeks> "Live Ask Ubuntu Anything live in 10 minutes: http://ubuntuonair.com | #ubuntu-on-air"
<OerHeks> ik ga koffie vragen :-D
<mandje> met een koekje.
<OerHeks> Zo, geen koffie, wel leuke vraag gesteld
<jpjacobs> ook een leuk antwoord gekregen?
<OerHeks> Jups, " should bug #1 be extended with Android? " antwoord: android is open, en er is genoeg ruimte voor meer spelers.
<OerHeks> Vonden ze wel een leuke vraag
<jpjacobs> ah nice
<jpjacobs> en wat houdt bug #1 in?
<OerHeks> oh, dat is de leukste bug , vorig jaar gesloten .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<OerHeks> "Microsoft has a majority market share"
<OerHeks> Inmiddels is de desktop een minority.
<Kebabfish> iemand bekend met het bewerken van /etc/pulse/daemon.conf?
<Kebabfish> ik vroeg me af of ik deze zo kon verwijderen, en dat er dan weer een default aan wordt gemaakt
<lordievader> Kebabfish: Volgens mij wordt die niet weer aangemaakt, wel worden default gebruikt als die config file niet bestaat.
<lordievader> Zie ook de grote hoeveelheid comments in die file.
<Kebabfish> ok, dat is goed om te weten
<JanC> Kebabfish: als je een ~/.config/pulse/daemon.conf hebt wordt /etc/pulse/daemon.conf sowieso genegeerd
<Kebabfish> ik zal eens kijken of ik die heb
<Kebabfish> bedankt voor de info
<Kebabfish> nope, is er niet
<Kebabfish> maar de problemen die ik had zijn al wel opgelost :)
<JanC> gewoonlijk moet je dus nooit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf aanpassen...
<Kebabfish> jup, ook geleerd
<Kebabfish> maar ik wilde een probleem snel oplossen, en had me niet genoeg ingelezen
<JanC> RTFM!  :p
<Kebabfish> haha
<Kebabfish> niet genoeg tijd! :P
<JanC> jaja, tot het stuk gaat zeker?  :p
<Kebabfish> uhu
<Kebabfish> en dan fixen, en tijdens het fixen leren hoe het wel moest...
<Kebabfish> maar, zo heb ik linux leren kennen en gebruiken xD
<OerHeks> Een boekhoudprogramma met europese btw, opensource, is dat er al?
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-04
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lotuspsychje> hoi
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, hoe is het ermee?
<lotuspsychje> goed hoor en met u
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, ondanks dat het vroeg is.
<lotuspsychje> ik ben bezig met een cursus bedrijfsbeheer voor een ubuntu computerwinkel op te starten
<lotuspsychje> ik wil iets in de zin van system76 maken
<NoirX> welkom lordievader
<lordievader> Hey NoirX, hoe is het ermee?
<NoirX> gaat goed, bedankt, en met jou?
<lordievader> Ondanks de vroegte, goed.
<NoirX> mooi
<NoirX> lotuspsychje: wat een mooi idee, ga je software verkopen of service doen
<lotuspsychje> ik wil laptops en desktops met ubuntu LTS gaan verkopen
<lotuspsychje> met ssd evo 850 erin
<lotuspsychje> dus de laptops zelf aankopen zonder Os of hd erin
<lotuspsychje> ook service van ubuntu doen achterna
<NoirX> mooi
<lotuspsychje> NoirX: ken je de site van system76?
<NoirX> nee
<lotuspsychje> NoirX: https://system76.com/
<lotuspsychje> deze doet al leveringen naar andere delen van de wereld
<NoirX> ok, effe checken
<lotuspsychje> ik wil nog stapje verder gaan, enkel samsung ssd's erin en 64bit ubuntu
<NoirX> een webshop kan de zaak landelijk laten opereren
<lotuspsychje> NoirX: ja dat zou ik ook opstarten
<NoirX> mooie ambitie, vind ik leuk, promotie van linux
<lotuspsychje> naar het schijnt kan je bijna niet meer anders als bedrijf van online te verkopen ook
<lotuspsychje> ik denk dat het grote publiek klaar is voor 14.04
<lotuspsychje> vroeger waren er ubuntu netbook remix versies, maar die waren een flop
<NoirX> ja, ik heb deze week ubuntu 14.04 geinstalleerd, mooi systeem. stabiel, gebruiker makkelijk
<lotuspsychje> nu is ubuntu al heel wat veranderd
<lotuspsychje> idd
<lotuspsychje> en met steam al meerdere games beschikbaar
<NoirX> ik vind wel dat ubuntu desktop de start knop mist, waardoor het moeilijk is om de inhoud te zien vind ik
<lotuspsychje> je hebt toch dash icon links boven?
<NoirX> ja
<NoirX> daar kan men zoeken
<lotuspsychje> of bedoel je een echt klassiek startmenu?
<NoirX> ja
<lotuspsychje> ah juist
<lotuspsychje> je kan classicmenu-indicator installeren daarvoor
<lotuspsychje> dan krijg je startknop tussen je indicators rechts boven
<NoirX> oh fijn, dat ga ik nu installeren, bedankt, dat vind ik handig
<lotuspsychje> na install ff afmelden of reboot
<NoirX> ok
<NoirX> ga effe offline, lotuspsychje veel succes met je geweldige plan
<NoirX> later
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Mike_nl> hoi, iemand wakker?
<Hallo> hallo, hoe verdienen bedrijven geld met linux
<jpjacobs> Consulting bijvoorbeeld
<jpjacobs> of bv. hosting
<Hallo> als ik de term kernel moet beschrijven, hoe kan ik dan het beste beschrijven
<lordievader> Support
<lordievader> Op de tweede vraag, de kern van het OS.
<Sling> Hallo: ik denk dat je het beste eerst even op wikipedia kan kijken voor dat soort termen :)
<Hallo> Ik heb ook gezocht maar kon niet vinden
<Sling> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel
<lotuspsychje> khildin: hallo
<khildin> goede middag
<lotuspsychje> khildin: ben je content van scarlet?
<khildin> redelijk....
<khildin> voor de prijs....
<lotuspsychje> ik ben bij snow, en krijg de mogelijkheid om over te stappen naar scarlet daarmee
<lotuspsychje> betaal je ook 39?
<khildin> iets van 43,- voor internet+telefonie
<lotuspsychje> das raar, want voor de trio vragen ze nu 39?
<lotuspsychje> brb
<khildin> dan is die aanbieding wat gunstiger... :)
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-05
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Guest9934> welke 2 comando's kan je je afmelden van het systeem (prompt) in ubuntu
<Sling> Guest9934: klinkt wel erg als een huiswerkvraag :)
<Sling> heb je al gezocht via google?
<Guest9934> Sling: neen
<Guest9934> vind dit niet
<Sling> waarop zoek je dan?
<Sling> als ik op 'afmelden ubuntu' zoek dan vind ik al een antwoord in het eerste resultaat
<Guest9934> afmelden van systeem ubuntu
<Guest9934> zit op school nu: ... klastaak :)
<Sling> afmelden doe niet echt van het 'systeem', je zit in een terminal-sessie en daar log je uit
<Guest9934> inderdaad
<Guest9934> logout is 1 optie
<Guest9934> mijn leerkracht zecht dat je een rare holander bent
<Sling> lol
<jpjacobs> haha
<jpjacobs> nu weet ge het eh ;)
<Sling> wist ik al :p
<jpjacobs> maar troost u, der zitten hier ook rare Vlamingen :P
<Sling> 'mijn leerkracht zecht' - classic
<jpjacobs> :)
<Dieter> slinger?
<khildin> zecht....... tja....
<lordievader> Die gaat het ver schoppen...
<khildin> hehe
<Arubaah> Heey hallo
<Arubaah> Iemand actief op het moment?
<Fermata> Zeg 't eens.
<Arubaah> Ik wil ubuntu 14.10 installeren. Echter blijft de instalatie hangen bij .. Configuring bcmwl-kernel-source
<Sling> Arubaah: heb je die met een speciale reden in je installatie meegenomen?
<Sling> (is een speciale driver voor broadcom STA wireless driver)
<Arubaah> Misschien een idee waarom dit gebeurt? De eerste keer verliep de installatie wel goed.
<Sling> -driver
<Arubaah> Nee heb ik niet gedaan, maar er zit idd wel broadcom aanboard.
<Sling> kun je met alt-2 nog een terminal openen
<Sling> alt-f2*
<Arubaah> Nee helaas niet
<Sling> daar reageert je systeem ook niet op?
<Sling> dat is wel bijzonder idd
<Arubaah> Nee, althans de dvd speler begint te draaien maar verder niets
<Arubaah> Zal de wifitkaart er eens uithalen, wellicht dat ik dan verder kom
<Sling> ctrl-alt-F2 misschien wel btw?
<Arubaah> Hmm, er schijnt iets te gebeuren op het moment dat ik op ctrl-alt-F2 druk maar er is niks te zien op het scherm
<Sling> zou een nieuwe tty moeten openen met een shell
<Sling> normaliter start je die dan met [enter]
<Arubaah> Ja idd. Vreemde situatie dit.
<Arubaah> Heb nu de broadcom eruit gehaald. Zou best mogelijk kunnen zijn dat deze defect is. Gezien hij uit een andere 'oude' pc komt.
<Sling> dat zou wel kunnen veroorzaken dat hij hangt tijdens een modprobe wl idd
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Zegellak> in hoeverre is dit een handige plek om eventuele vragen te stellen betreffende ubuntu?
<jpjacobs> heel ver
<Zegellak> :)
<jpjacobs> Ik zou zeggen, dit is DE plek om Nederlandstalige vragen over Ubuntu te stellen
<Zegellak> prima, dan bookmark ik kanaal
<jpjacobs> en dat was de exit knop in plaats van de bookmark knop
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-07
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<JohanV> Iemand een idee hoe ik in ubuntu 14.04 een pasword protect geluidsstream kan opzetten wat ik in elke brouwser kan openen? Dank Johan!
<khildin> JohanV, misschien met ampache?
<khildin> of icecast... dat ziet er wel hoopvol uit: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/create-music-stream-icecast-linux/
<khildin> ik heb er geen ervaring mee, dus garantie tot de deur... ;)
<JohanV> Ik ga eens kijken, dank!!! Die garantie zit wel goed :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-08
<mandje> goedemorgen. ik zou wel een plex client willen hebben onder ubuntu. voor zover ik kan ontdekken moet je dan het niet officiele 'Plex Home Theatre for Linux' installeren. als ik in het plex forum de 'easy' procedure hiervoor bekijk vind ik die best een flinke dobber.. :(   zie ik het wat te zwaar in?  zijn er andere mogelijkheden?
<mandje> oh. ik heb ergens overheen gelezen en wat ik wel las verkeerd geinterpreteerd..
<mandje> vergeet de vraag maar.
<mandje> ppa toevoegen, apt-get install.  easypeasy
<mandje> https://forums.plex.tv/index.php/topic/87255-the-plex-home-theater-debs-thread/?p=505692
<mandje> staat meteen bovenaan.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<bert_> hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-08
<robb_nl> yo ichat ....
 * robb_nl waves
<OerHeks> nieuwe firefox \o/
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-09
<Europetrader> Goede morgen!
<lordievader> o/
<Europetrader> Is er iemand die ervaring heeft met het schrijven/lezen van (GSM) simkaarten?
 * lordievader heeft zo een gevoel dat dit niet het juiste kanaal is voor die vraag.
<Europetrader> Ik weet even niet waar dan wel... Ik ben al een tijdje op zoek...
<lordievader> Err, dat is een goeie vraag. Maar alis kan je daar vast bij helpen.
<lordievader> <ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-11
<damien__> hoi, mijn naam is damien
<damien__> ik had een vraag over ubuntu is het sneller dan windows ?
<damien__> mijn eigen speficates zijn 1,5 gb ram 80 GB harde schijf en intel dual core prossecor
<damien__> is er iemand aanwezig
<OerHeks> Ja, geen vertraging door een antivirus
<damien__> ?
<damien__> wow dusik heb er geen last van virussen
<damien__> past het bij mn pc >?
<OerHeks> duo core is prettig, het gaat nu alleen nog om je videokaart, denk ik. probeer ubuntu in de live mode
<OerHeks> over virussen > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/VeiligheidInUbuntu
<damien__> dank, heb de toer op de engelse website geprobeerd vel beter dan windows !
<Sling> ik zou antivirus niet echt als argument noemen waarom linux sneller is :p
<Sling> antivirus vertraagt een windows systeem tegenwoordig ook amper (als je de goeie kiest)
<Sling> maar het gaat idd beter om met resources over het algemeen
<OerHeks> nou echt wel.
<damien__> ik heb voor windows microsoft  security essensias
<damien__> essensials
<Sling> damien__: dat is bijna net zo goed als geen antivirus ;(
<OerHeks> verder een centrale update, i.p.v. losse update-prutswerkjes
<Sling> MSE wordt als baseline gebruikt om antivirus-sw te scoren
<damien__> maar heb je net als windows een activatiecode nodig?
<Sling> vrijwel alle linux distributies zijn gratis
<Sling> ubuntu in ieder geval wel :)
<Sling> geen licenties of codes nodig dus
<damien__> yessss
<damien__> geen gezeur over activate #dankjewe
<damien__> l
<OerHeks> het is wel saai ja.
<damien__> Sling> heb jij ook ubuntu ?
<Sling> damien__: ja, maar op servers, niet op mijn desktop
<damien__> op servers ?
<Sling> yup
<Sling> ubuntu heeft een aantal smaakjes, waaronder desktop / server
<damien__> op ubuntu server (OS) ?
<Sling> bij server zit geen grafische omgeving
<Sling> verder is het eigenlijk hetzelfde
<damien__> oke
<damien__> sling> heb je een appstore bij ubuntu?
<Sling> damien__: zoiets ja, je hebt software repositories
<Sling> je kan op ubuntu veel makkelijker al je software installeren en up-to-date houden dan in windows
<Sling> dat gaat allemaal via hetzelfde systeem, terwijl je in windows elk programma los moet updaten
<damien__> wauw das makkelijk hoef ik niet telkens op te zoekn
<Sling> je hebt wel uitzonderingen maar de meestgebruikte programma's kun je gewoon in de Ubuntu repositories vinden
<OerHeks> is het 1 april ofzo? http://computerworld.nl/security/92003-windows-exploits-stoppen-koppel-administrator-los
<Sling> je kan zelfs Windows programma's draaien als het nodig is, met Wine
<damien__> http://www.toshiba.nl/discontinued-products/satellite-pro-l100-160/
<Sling> OerHeks: voelt als een pijnlijk vertaald artikel
<damien__> deze laptop heb ik ..
<damien__> oke
<Sling> damien__: dat moet prima werken, je kan het altijd proberen zonder meteen je huidige systeem te verwijderen
<damien__> i weet niet wat mn video aart is kunnenjullie me helpen aub
<Sling> damien__: zit je op dit moment ook op die laptop te werken onder windows?
<damien__> oke dank ik heb 2 dagen geleden windows 7 moeten vervangen omdat een bestandje was weg en
<damien__> ja..
<Sling> dan zou je in apparaatbeheer wel een videokaart moeten kunnen zien
<Sling> rechtermuisknop op 'deze computer' -> beheren -> apparaatbeheer
<Sling> (zoiets, tijdje geleden alweer)
<damien__> ben nu ubuntu aan t downen
<damien__> (downloaden)
<damien__> er staan er zo veel
<OerHeks> xga 1024x768 (XGA) ... zal wel prima werken met de open videodriver
<damien__> oke
<damien__> hoe moet i ubuntu openen gewoon met  7zip ?
<damien__> ik
<damien__> werkt ubuntu ook met torrents !
<damien__> ?
<OerHeks> Intel 945GM Express
<damien__> OerHeks>dankjewel
<OerHeks> branden naar dvd, of op usb zetten
<damien__> Sling>dankjewel
<damien__> naar pc
<damien__> "het downloaden is compleet "
<damien__> ben windows een beetje zat ! ik heb eerst win 7 toen xp nu vista
<damien__> windows 8 was ook geen pretje
<damien__> windows xp heb k moeten verwijderen  omdat het onder de virrussen zat
<damien__> ubuntu ga ik nu unpacken
<damien__> Sling> wat moet ik als eerst doen als ubuntu is geinsaleert?
<damien__> of oerheks
<OerHeks> gebruiken? en lekker rondkijken in softwarecentrum
<OerHeks> hier wat eerste stapjes om je multimedia compleet te maken http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/DirectDoen
<damien__> dank
<damien__> ik gan nu poweriso downlaod
<damien__> en
<damien__> OerHeks>hoe weet u al die websites ? uit je hoofd of...
<OerHeks> ervering :-)
<OerHeks> ervaring*
<damien__> oke knap (niet homo bedoeld)
<OerHeks> je gaat ze zelf ook vinden/onthouden, neem je tijd om ubuntu te leren kennen.
<damien__> oke
<damien__> en weet je ook wanneerik de setup van ubuntu open waar ik moet beginnen?
<damien__> dank hij is nu aan het unpacen
<damien__> packen
<damien__> uitpakken
<damien__> http://ubuntu-nl.org/download geweldig dat er zo vee info is!
<damien__> eel
<damien__> Sling>OerHeks> Waarom is het gratis Mac os en windows vragen belackelijk veel geld
<damien__> ?
<damien__> vraagje : de installatie groote ik kan kiezen van 5 to 27 gb welke keuze moet ik maken?
<damien__> zijn julie er nog?
<damien__> oerheks sling ? iemand anders?
<Sling> sorry, was even weg
<Sling> damien__: het is gratis omdat het door vrijwilligers gemaakt wordt
<damien__> o, gelukkig
<damien__> Waarom is het gratis Mac os en windows vragen belackelijk veel geld
<damien__> ?
<Sling> er zit wel een bedrijf achter ubuntu (Canonical) die professionele support en diensten leveren
<Sling> maar als je dat nog nodig hebt is het gratis
<damien__> oke
<damien__> ee  nu ik ubuntu ga installeren ne
<damien__> niet
<Sling> ?
<damien__> vraagje : de installatie groote ik kan kiezen van 5 to 27 gb welke keuze moet ik maken?
<Sling> hoe ben je hem nu aan het installeren?
<Sling> vanaf cd/dvd ?
<damien__> nee vanaf de pc via power iso (want het is een iso bestand
<damien__> 0
<damien__> )
<damien__> :)
<damien__> installatiegrootte
<damien__> ??
<Sling> ah, Wubi
<mave_> wubi bestaat toch al lang niet meer
<Sling> geen idee wat je tegenwoordig krijgt als je die iso direct in windows mount en gaat uitvoeren
<damien___> nee ik heb nu windows vista en ik installeer ubuntu lts 14.04
<Sling> damien__: normaalgesproken schrijf je die .iso naar een dvd of usb-stick, en start je je computer daarvan op
<mave_> het is handiger om een bootable usb stick te maken
<Sling> en dan is daarna ook je windows weg
<Sling> (tenzij je dual boot doet, maar dat is niet de bedoeling begrijp ik)
<damien___> jeeeeee dag windows #dislikebuttom
<damien___> idd
<mave_> wat Sling zegt
<mave_> en als Sling dat zegt dan is het zo!
<Sling> nou, met ubuntu desktops heb ik weinig ervaring ;)
<Sling> maar een installatie moet nog wel lukken hehe
<damien__> oke
<OerHeks> wubi, ugh ..
<damien__> maar nu is de vraag welke installatie grootte moet ik nemen ?
<Sling> damien__: zet die iso nou maar eens op een usbstick :)
<Sling> want ik weet niet wat je precies bedoelt met installatiegrootte
<damien__> hoe moet ik een boot usb maken
<Sling> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<damien__> windows vista !
<mave_> gekke Sling :P
<mave_> maar goed, hier heet ik dus anders :>
<mave_> anyway
<Sling> gekkigheid
<mave_> iemand een idee hoe ik het debug level van syslog aanpas?
<mave_> ik heb een partitie gemount met de debugoptie, maar ik zie niets in syslog verschijnen
<mave_> ik zie wel dat er verschillende niveaus zijn, maar waar ik dat aanpas is me niet helemaal duidelijk
<damien__> ik gebruik rufus
<damien___> hij is m nu aant maken
<Sling> mave_: syslog.conf ?
<Sling> heb je rsyslog of syslog-ng ?
<Sling> of de klassieke syslog nog
<damien__> en als ik m opstart dan?
<Sling> damien__: dan kom je in de ubuntu installer terecht
<mave_> diegene die standaard met 15.10 meekomt Sling
<mave_> ik denk de klassieke dus
<damien__> moet i m dan in de bios de usb eerste zetten?
<Sling> damien__: ja
<mave_> ik heb geen syslog.conf iig
<damien__> oke
<Sling> of direct vanuit de bios de USB kiezen, dat kan met UEFI
<Sling> 'Boot directly from...' oid
<damien__> oke dank
<Sling> heb je nu nog iets op je systeem staan wat bewaard moet blijven?
<damien__> 'multi boot screen '
<damien__> ja l
<Sling> wil je na het installeren van ubuntu nog steeds windows kunnen opstarten?
<damien__> nee weg met windows
<damien__> aar ik wil mn downloads wel bewaren
<damien__> m
<damien__> :-)
<damien__> XD
<Sling> het makkelijkste is om de bestanden die je wilt bewaren ergens anders neer te zetten tijdelijk, usbstick/externe-hd of in google drive / dropbox / etc.
<Sling> dan kun je gewoon je volledige disk opnieuw indelen tijdens het installeren van ubuntu
<damien__> oke
<damien__> ik ga nu ubuntu nstalleren
<damien__> tt zo
<mave_> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man8/rsyslogd.8.html#contenttoc6
<mave_> dat verhaal zit ik in Sling
<mave_> ik zit te kijken, ik kan een -d optie meegeven
<mave_> maar het draait natuurlijk al als een service
<mave_> ah
<mave_> systemd meuk aanpassen
<damien__> hallo geinstalleert
<damien__> uuntu
<damien__> ubuntu
<damien__> 14.04
<damien__> lts
<damien__> dank aan >oerheks > Sling
<Sling> damien__: nice :)
<Sling> welcome to the blub
<Sling> club*
<robb_nl> je hebt hem weggejaagd... :P
<OerHeks> "5 gratis anti-malwarepakketten voor Linux en OS X
<OerHeks> Ja, je hebt ze écht nodig!" ... 1. avira ( stopt per 30-6-2016) 2. clamav 3. avast:  De Linux-versie wordt helaas niet specifiek genoemd op de site ... en op pagina 6 de testresultaten, alleen getest op mac osx.
<OerHeks> broodschrijvers, vreselijk.
<damien> hoi , heb je een programa die je aanbeveelt?
<damien> (trouwens ik heb ubuntu geinstaleerd XD)
<damien> (bedankt OerHeks & Sling)
<damien> uh halllo ?
<TheEagerPadawan> wat is het verschil tussen > en < terug?
<OerHeks> groter dan, kleiner dan
<OerHeks> = wiskunde
<robb_nl> TheEagerPadawan, als je er een K van kan maken, dan is het Kleiner dan
<noel> goedenavond
<Guest68176> kent iemand een programma dat ik liedje op mn iphone kan syncroniseren?
<Guest68176> liedjes
<TheEagerPadawan> had het over de cli
<OerHeks> zie man bash
<OerHeks> <> =  metacharacter A character that, when unquoted, separates words.   One  of  the following: |  & ; ( ) < > space tab
<OerHeks> or redirection
<OerHeks> ja, we doen graag uw huiswerk
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-12
<damien> hallo ik ben hier  eergisteren gekomen om hulp te zoeken van ubuntu met OerHeks en Sling zijn die er
<damien> ?
<Sling> hoi
<damien> goedenavond trouwens :D
<damien> Hallo Sling
<damien> ik heb  ubuntu  succses vol geinstalleerd
<Sling> mooi!
<damien> ik had die boot usb gemaakt
<damien> klopt het dat ubuntu 14.04 de nieuwste is ?
<Sling> elke 6 maanden komt er een nieuwe versie uit, maar er zijn ook speciale lange-termijn support versies (LTS)
<Sling> 14.04 is de laatste LTS
<damien> #dankjewelvoorhethelpenvanubuntu14.04lts
<Sling> maar 15.10 is de laatste 'normale' versie
<damien> (instaleren
<damien> wat is het verschil?
<damien> oke
<damien> het verschil met windows weet ik wel ubuntu is gratis licht in gebruik enheeft en software centrum
<damien> >Sling < Heb jij 14.04 lts of 15.10
<damien> ?
<Sling> damien: ik heb 14.04 op mijn servers staan
<damien> Sling< je hebt gewoon een server !
<Sling> hmm?
<damien> Sling< ben jij een "Administrator" of een "Beheerders functie"
<damien> Server =  website beschikbaar stellen
<Sling> waar haal je die termen vandaan :)
<damien> of downloads (seeds)
<damien> of ben j een gebruiker?
<damien> of ben je echt iemand van ubuntu bv of inc
<damien> ?
<Sling> ik ben systeembeheerder van mijn eigen systemen, en ook van een boel systemen op mijn werk
<Sling> nee, ik ben geen onderdeel van canonical/ubuntu
<damien> Werk je daar
<damien> ?
<damien> wel leuk
<damien> at je dit doet ;D
<Sling> nee ik werk bij Sogeti
<damien> dat
<damien> Sogeti?
<Sling> groot IT bedrijf
<damien> oke ! :O
<damien> https://www.sogeti.nl/
<damien> Sling< knap hoor dat je dit aan kunt , (ik zit al in de  stress als ik net aan een html website ben begonnen)
<julien> hoi mijn pc is langzaam door ubuntu
<Guest75130> dua
<Guest75130> dua
<Guest75130> dus
<Guest75130> moet ik nu de 64 bit downloaden
<Guest75130> is er iemand?
<Guest75130> hallo??
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-13
<Peter> Hey! I need help with setting up Ubuntu
<Guest13698> After logging in it gives me an error
<OerHeks>  
<_Sponge> Leading on from lunch, how's the Loco doing in holland ?
<OerHeks> alive & kicking
<_Sponge> OerHeks:  How's the hackspace scene ?
<OerHeks> That, i don know though i live 10 miles from amsterdam
<_Sponge> fair enough. I'm travelling to the east of Holland this summer.
<OerHeks> :-)
<_Sponge> OerHeks: How can I help with ubuntu-nl Loco ? that is, What needs to be completed ?
<OerHeks> I think there is a lot of work to do for 16.04, good manuals for systemD and such, but i am not in the docu team myself.
<OerHeks> and a big releaseparty perhaps?
<_Sponge> I shall be too late for that. Thinking of July, '16 :\
<OerHeks> And where do you come from? maybe nice to do a meet & great, unofficially
<_Sponge> OerHeks:  I'm from Shuttleworth country, but the clan is near Buitenkaag.
<OerHeks> oh, dan kunnen we gewoon nederlands tiepen
<_Sponge> Ik ben niet Nederlands mezelf - maar mijn familie 'verhuisd' naar Nederland. Dus ik denk niet in het Nederlands te spreken.
<_Sponge> #google translate
<OerHeks> oh oke :-)
<OerHeks> plans to visit Canonical in London too?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-14
<_Sponge> OerHeks: Nah, I'm pretty much out of the Uk.
<_Sponge> Yay .. Sunday comics
<_Sponge> http://www.universaluclick.com/comics/dilbert/
<_Sponge> g dag
<Supercarolus> is er iemand aanwezig op dit forum?
<Sling> Supercarolus: in dit kanaal, ja :)
<Sling> welkom op IRC
<Supercarolus> O.k.
<Supercarolus> Ik heb een paar vragen over het opzetten van een server.
<Supercarolus> Kan iemand me daar soms mee helpen?
<Sling> stel je vragen en we zullen zien
<Supercarolus> Ik wil een netwerk opzetten waar de client computers automatisch inloggen op hun eigen home directory op de server.
<Supercarolus> Kan dat? en Hoe kan ik dat het beste aaanpakken?
<Sling> dat kan op allerlei manieren, wil je dat het inloggen ook op basis van credentials op de server gebeurt?
<Supercarolus> Credentials???
<Sling> of als er op een client computer wordt ingelogd er een home directory wordt gemount die zich op een server bevindt?
<Sling> login gegevens
<Supercarolus> Volgens mij het laatste.
<Sling> dit is overigens allemaal niet erg triviaal, dus als je verder geen enkele ervaring hebt met ubuntu, dan zou ik het door iemand anders laten doen
<Sling> als het puur om gedeelde mappen gaat dan kun je samba opzetten op de server
<Supercarolus> Ik ben al jaren een trouwe ubuntu gebruiker. En ik wil het graag zelf voor elkaar zien te krijgen.
<Sling> okay omdat de term 'credentials' je niks zei :)
<Sling> zijn de client computers ook ubuntu?
<Supercarolus> Uiteraard.
<Sling> hm, nfs is misschien nog handiger, met automount
<Supercarolus> Het geen wat me tot nu toe het meeste aansprak was een thin client setup.
<Supercarolus> Ik zit nu ook naar nfs te kijken maar dat is me nog niet helemaal duidelijk.
<Sling> maar je gaat al snel moeilijkheden krijgen denk ik met overlappende UID/GID's die verschillen tussen de clients en server
<Sling> en ervoor zorgen dat de ene user niet bij de ander z'n homedir kan
<Sling> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Sling> dat zou ik iig als leesvoer aanraden
<Supercarolus> Maar moet ik dan op alle client's de zelfde users aanmaken, of kan ik dat op de server doen?
<Sling> als je dat op de server wil doen, zul je ldap moeten gaan gebruiken
<Supercarolus> En wat is ldap?
<Sling> dan kun je gecentraliseerd gebruikers en rechten beheren
<Sling> vergelijkbaar met Microsoft's Active Directory
<Sling> over hoeveel client computers en gebruikers hebben we het hier?
<Supercarolus> Sorrie ik moest even wat anders doen, maar nu ben ik er weer.
<Sling> maakt niet uit op irc :)
<Supercarolus> 5 clients +/- 15 users
<Sling> als ldap/nfs nieuw voor je is dan zul je er wel aardig wat uurtjes kwijt mij zijn om je hierin te verdiepen
<Sling> en nog veel meer uurtjes als er iets mis gaat ooit en je het moet debuggen
<Sling> dus bedenk waar je aan begint :)
<Sling> kwijt mee zijn*
<Supercarolus> Ik wil het gewoon leren.
<Sling> okay, dan kun je het beste beginnen met ldap opzetten op de server en je client computers hier hun gebruikers vandaan laten halen
<Supercarolus> Ik heb momenteel een amahi server draaien. Kan ik die daarvoor gebruiken/
<Sling> als het ubuntu draait, dan kan het wel
<Sling> amahi ken ik verder niet
<Supercarolus> Amahi draait op fedora
<Sling> daar kun je vast ook prima openldap op draaien :)
<Supercarolus> Het is de meest simpele manier voor het snel opzetten van een server die ook te zien is onder andriod.
<Sling> https://wiki.amahi.org/index.php/LDAP
<Supercarolus> Dank je.
<Sling> maargoed, dat is wel erg specifiek voor amahi lijkt t
<Sling> dan zul je hier of bij fedora of bij openldap weinig support kunnen krijgen tenzij je precies weet wat er ingesteld is
<Sling> dus ik adviseer eigenlijk altijd tegen dat soort all-in-one oplossingen omdat je daar dan aan vast zit
<Supercarolus> Ik ga even kijken.
<edith_> iemand aanwezig die kan helpen
<OerHeks> stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord :-)
<edith_> Ik krijg met geen mogelijkheid windows naast ubuntu geinstalleerd. Ik krijg de melding windows kan setup niet uitvoeren omdat er geen paas is voor tijdelijke bestanden
<edith_> paas=plaats
<edith_> ik kan ook nergens in het forum vinden : windows installeren naast ubuntu
<OerHeks> daarom adviseren we altijd eerst windows te installeren, dan ubuntu.
<edith_> ubuntu stond al op deze laptop
<lordievader> edith_: Hoeveel vrije ruimte heb je voor je Windows installatie?
<OerHeks> windows kan geen etx4 aan, dus je zult met een live cd ruimte moeten maken, maar dan nog ..
<edith_> zal even kijken lordievader
<edith_> 86GB
<edith_> ik kom er straks even op terug, maak dan een screenshot, krijg zo bezoek
<Stern> Probeert Windows niet per se primaire partities aan te maken? Wellicht zorgt dit ook nog voor problemen.
<OerHeks> dat kan ook nog, maar tijdenlijke bestanden lijkt me de partitie voor recovery/einde disk
<_Sponge> Looks like some frost is heading your way.
<_Sponge> OerHeks:  http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2016/02/a-snowy-sunday-with-night-frosts-ahead-next-week/
<OerHeks> Yes, watercold now. http://www.buienradar.nl/weerkaarten/gevoelstemperatuur
<_Sponge> OerHeks: Cheers, I never saw that website before. | Cud make a good Snappy App. (?) https://redd.it/45r5lq
<OerHeks> Yes, we love that, as it is the main weather channel. also i would like to see amberalert and local emergency push-message reciever
<OerHeks> * that is if you are within the area of an emergency, the broadcasttower will pick you up and sends you an alert message.
<OerHeks> >> Attention: make coffee for OerHeks now!
 * _Sponge has just worked out that buien means showers :-) https://translate.google.com/#auto/en/buien
<OerHeks> :-)
<_Sponge> OerHeks: Seems tbe lots of jobs (10,000) are being lost at Royal Dutch Shell.
<_Sponge> **to be
<OerHeks> Yes, pensionfunds are in trouble too
<OerHeks> and banks ..
<delian> hallo, ik had een vraag over het installeren van ubuntu.
<Sling> nou, mooi.
 * OerHeks zit klaar
<yellabs-r2> iemand hier vervaring met whiptail ?
<yellabs-r2> bash scripting dailog window
<yellabs-r2> whiptail --msgbox "$(df -h)" 20 60
<yellabs-r2> whiptail --msgbox "$(route -n)" 20 60
<yellabs-r2> no "live" text boxes, thats to bad
<yellabs-r2> any way, make your script look a bit more nice
<yellabs-r2> use whiptail :)
 * yellabs-r2 afk 
<JanC> of 'dialog'
<JanC> of zenity
<OerHeks> :-)
<JanC> of kdialog als je KDE gebruikt
<JanC> of ...
<JanC> maar je kan zo idd. een gebruiksvriendelijker script maken
<_Sponge> goed uitziende wallpaper http://i.imgur.com/fXdiDZj.jpg
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-06
<lordievader> Goedemorgen
<Wobbo> Ik vroeg me af, waarom is Firefox zo slow. Maakt het niet gebruik van de video card?
<Wobbo> En, goede morgen.
<Wobbo> :)
<lordievader> Wat zegt 'about:support'?
<Wobbo> Opera, Chrome, Chromium, Ubuntu (16.04 / 16.10) browser  hebben het probleem niet.
<Wobbo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23940214/
<Wobbo> Ik heb geen idee waar ik naar moet kijken.
<lordievader> Zou je er een screenshot van willen maken?
<lordievader> Belangrijkste is de 'Supports Hardware H264 Decoding'.
<Wobbo> Van about:support?
<lordievader> Ja.
<Wobbo> Welke imagebin zal ik gebruiken?
<lordievader> Maakt niet echt uit, imgur is een goede.
<Wobbo> http://imgur.com/a/L4pXN
<Wobbo> http://imgur.com/a/lTOgI
<lordievader> HW acceleratie lijkt inderdaad uit.
<lordievader> https://www.youtube.com/html5 Laat ook vinkjes zien als hw accelleratie aanstaat.
<lordievader> Wellicht dat je hier iets aan hebt: https://askubuntu.com/a/540382
<Wobbo> Een probleem kan zijn dat ik 3x 1080/1920.
<lordievader> Dat lijkt mij niet. Firefox moet gewoon OpenGL kunnen gebruiken, hoeveel beeldschermen je ook hebt.
<Wobbo> http://imgur.com/a/1GYnu
<Wobbo> Raar, Chrome heeft WebM en MSE uit, werkt goed, en Firefox aan, en loopt voor geen meter.
<lordievader> Het is meer dat FF er support voor heeft.
<Wobbo> Het is wel moeilijk om zo een traditioneel browser te verlaten en je kan het altijd nog installeren. Ik gebruik nogsteeds Evolution mail.
<lordievader> Wobbo: Heb je al naar de askubuntu link gekeken?
<Wobbo>  /r Nog niet, ben ook aan het werk, lol
<Wobbo> Oh, /s, sorry, WoW gewend aan. lol
<Wobbo> Ik wil je bedanken voor je snelle hulp. Maar het kost wel veel tijd om Firefox normaal te laten werken. Ik heb het alleen nodig om sites te testen.
<Wobbo> Thanks
<lordievader> Sure, ik zou die link er nog eens op na slaan, waarschijnlijk is jouw probleem daarmee opgelost.
<Wobbo> Ik kijk er van de week nog even naar. Ik moet wel deadline halen.
<Wobbo> Het grootste probleem is CSS en Firefox...
<Wobbo> En de comby met jQuery.
<Wobbo> Ik had nooit verwacht dat de laatste IE 12 bijna geen problemen veroorzaakt. Daar ben ik echt niet gewent aan. Haha
<lordievader> Css is altijd vervelend :P
<Wobbo> Gelukkig VB Vista, 7, 8 en 10 minder nodig.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-07
<maxje4> kan ik hier hulp vragen die ik heb met mijn Ubuntu 14.04 lts na een update?
<OerHeks> stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-09
<Stoney> hallo ik heb net updates uitgevoerd via webmin en heb nu weer al mijn web interfaces offline. ik kan mijn webmin, plex, sickrage en qbittorrent niet bereiken. heeft iemand enig idee hoe het komt maar vooral hoe ik dit nu kan oplossen zonder terug te gaan op mijn backup via clonezilla??
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-11
<ruud> Hallo, ik ben pas overgestap van windows naar linux mint 18.1. op zich lukt het wel aardig. het enige waar ik nog naar op zoek ben is een goede app om mijn contacten en kalender te synchroniseren van mijn android telefoon naar linux
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-12
<lordievader> Goeie morgen.
<Guest10148> morgen linux luitjes :D
<Guest6044> Koffie pad
<Guest6044> Okp
<Guest6044> Kado
<Guest6044> Box
<OerHeks> Guest6044, heb je een ubuntu support vraag?
<Guest6044> Huis op taxi
<Guest6044> Na
<OerHeks> Werkgevers waren blij met hem, arbeidsvitamine muziek
<OerHeks> oops
<Phr3aked> hai
#ubuntu-nl 2018-02-05
<PeterScholtens[m> sarawara: Lijkt me een hoop werk. Ik gebruik nu zelf matrix (met mijn eigen server) en de IRC bridge. Terugscrollen met gemak.
#ubuntu-nl 2018-02-07
<Guest85963> Hallo ik ben nieuw en niet bekend met IRC en wil graag chatten in een Nederlandse Ubuntu omgeving
<Lex_Mas>  Hallo ik ben nieuw en niet bekend met IRC en wil graag chatten in een Nederlandse Ubuntu omgeving
#ubuntu-nl 2018-02-10
<miekje9> Is er iemand die misschien kan helpen
<PeterScholtens[m> Wat is je vraag?
<miekje9> ik ging mijn ubuntu opnieuw installeren en krijg nu alleen maar grub meldeingen
<miekje9> wilde 16.04.3 erop zetten
<miekje9> via usb bootable  die had ik gemaakt met dd commando
<PeterScholtens[m> Opnieuw zeg je, dus het heeft eerder gewerkt? Wat meldt grub?
<miekje9> nee direct na eerste poging foutmelding
<Maikel> Heb je al gegoogled?
<Maikel> Wat is exact de foutmedling?
<miekje9> biij opstarten krijg ik nu grub scherm zonder meldingen
<miekje9> ja allang gegoogled
<PeterScholtens[m> Wat is de exacte foutmelding?
<miekje9> https://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=103590.msg1015914#msg1015914
<miekje9> nu heb ik dit scherm
<miekje9> grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/
<miekje9> hier begon het mee
<miekje9> toen legacy enabled en opnieuw geinstallerd
<miekje9> maar blijf grub probleem houden
<PeterScholtens[m> Je hebt de bios in legacy mode gezet dus?
<miekje9> ja
<miekje9> toen liep de instaallatie wel helemaal door
<PeterScholtens[m> En als je daarna weer opnieuw de usb stick start en installeerd?
<miekje9> krijg ik na verwijderen usb en enter het grub terminal sscherm
<PeterScholtens[m> Heb je de optie gekozen om 16.04.3 als enige OS te kiezen en de rest te verwijderen? Of heb je meerdere linuxes/windows naast elkaar op de disk?
<miekje9> is enige OS
<miekje9> Zelf partities gedaan om home partitie te behouden
<miekje9> partitie voor ubuntu geformatteerd
<miekje9> waar eerst bij een partitie efi stond staat nu fat 32
<PeterScholtens[m> Oh, wacht dan kun je, vermoed ik geen bootloader plaatsen.
<miekje9> vanwege die fat 32?
<PeterScholtens[m> Wat je kunt doen: weer starten met usb, niet als installatie maar in demo mode.
<miekje9> ja ok
<PeterScholtens[m> Denk ik, heb hier een tuxedo laptop met als eerste partitie fat16.
<PeterScholtens[m> Gekoppeld aan boot/efi
<PeterScholtens[m> Daarna alle data van partitie naar andere usb stick of netwerk schrijven. En vervolgens een geheel clean install doen, waarbij ubuntu zelf alle partities kiest.
<miekje9> ok als dat de enige optie is die overblijft.... snif snik
<miekje9> die had ik zelf ook al bedacht
<miekje9> maar is berg werk
<miekje9> ik hoopte op iets makkelijker
<PeterScholtens[m> Doe het in stappen. Fouten door haast is verkeerd.
<oerheks> zie de uefi manual?? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<miekje9> morgen eerst harde schijf extern ophalen  bij iemand en dan  aan het werk
<PeterScholtens[m> Ik heb met gparted wel eens achteraf de partitiea groter of kleiner gemaakt.
<miekje9> ok link opgeslagen
<miekje9> kan ook verse instal doen  en dan er achteraan nog een keer met zelf partities kiezen
<miekje9> gparted ken ik ook
<miekje9> dank voor het meedenken
<PeterScholtens[m> Ok. Laat maar horen als het gelukt is.
<miekje9> ja dat is goed
<miekje9> Hallo is Peter er nog misschien???
<PeterScholtens[m> Ja
<miekje9> peter dit ga je niet geloven
<miekje9> ik dacht ik doe stoute schoenen aan en ga nog een keer installeren
<miekje9> ik heb de fat 32 partitie geblokkeerd die 248 MB kon ik wel missen
<miekje9> geinstalleerd en het werkt weer
<miekje9> keurig ook mijn hom partitie gekoppeld
<miekje9> home ook
<miekje9> dus gekozen voor zelf partities doen
<miekje9> de fat ext4 gemaakt zonder koppelingspunt
<miekje9> doorgeklikt en toen kreeg ik melding dat hij helemaal niet meer gebruikt zal worden
<PeterScholtens[m> Oh, dan lijkt het alsof die fat32 een andere bootloader had, of als eerste startte.
<miekje9> ok daar heb ik geen verstand van
<miekje9> maar ikd acht als ik toch clean moet dan kan ik dit net zo goed nog proberen omdat ik vis live usb toch bij al mijn bestanden kon
<PeterScholtens[m> Klopt, dan er is er ruimte voor een experiment. Voor je weet leer je er watvan ;-)
<miekje9> ga nog wel kijken wat voor partities er nu allemaal op staan maar dat is later zorg
<miekje9> alle mail is er nu gelukkig nog wordt ik altijd heel erg blij van
<PeterScholtens[m> Ok. By the way. Ik heb matrix.
<PeterScholtens[m> Dan kun je met een irc bridge dit kanaal permanent volgen.
<miekje9> dat hoeft niet hoor ben niet zo een whizkid
<PeterScholtens[m> (Via eigen matrix server. Maar je kunt ook een account aanmaken op matrix.org of riot.im)
<PeterScholtens[m> Handig om vanaf smartphone te gebruiken.
<miekje9> nu niet van die ingewikkelde dingen zeggen hoor
<miekje9> ik lijk nu wel erg slim met mijn oplossing enzo maar smartphones zij n niet aan mij besteed
<miekje9> ik dank je voor je hulp en als ik weer hulp nodig heb dan kom ik zeker weer terug hier
<PeterScholtens[m> Ok groeten
#ubuntu-nl 2018-02-11
<miekje9> is er iemand ik heb een vraag
<PeterScholtens[m> Je kunt gewoon direkt je vraag stellen. Hoe meer detail hoe beter.
